# Sticky  New Deal of Day, Post your good deals here!



## gotrootdude

J&R.com - SMC SMC2404WBR Barricade Turbo 11/22 Mbps Wireless Cable / DSL Broadband Router $24.88 After Rebate.
http://www.jandr.com/JRProductPage....chant_Id=1&Section_Id=1874&Product_Id=3560861
J&R has the SMC SMC2404WBR Barricade Turbo 11/22 Mbps Wireless Cable / DSL Broadband Router selling for $74.88 with a $50 rebate 
http://www.jandr.com/images/pdf/rebates/SMC1_20030630.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $24.88. Add $4.95 shipping (+taxes in NY state). Features a 3-port 10/100 Mbps switch, a 2.4GHz 11/22 Mbps wireless access point, firewall, parental controls & VPN pass-through.


----------



## gotrootdude

Xterasys 802.11b WiFi PC Card $9 AR at Global Computer 
http://www.globalcomputer.com/main/...VPytebpsLM1JBnAIIYeW2rphEW3MmoooDowPZJb1puhx2|-5608038002639179833/-1062721516/6/7008/7008/7002/7002/7008/-1|8617034959529209652/-1062721506/6/7008/7008/7002/7002/7008/-1&lscheck=2003-06-04%2F02%3A02%3A58&bmUID=1054692178178 
Search for XN2411B to find the Xterasys 802.11b Wireless PC Card for $35 - $35 rebate 
http://www.globalcomputer.com/media/html/universal/pdfs/Xterasys_C46595.pdf
[Exp 6/30] + shipping. Shipping is in the $9 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

Craig Portable CD/MP3 Player BoomBox $30 at Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000067QM6/
Amazon has this Craig Portable CD/MP3 Player AM/FM Stereo Radio for $30 with free shipping. Requires 8 C batteries or AC. 
<img src=http://bensbargains.net/img/craigmp3.jpg>


----------



## gotrootdude

ShopKraftFoods.com - $30 Worth Of Kraft Food Items $4.99.
http://www.shopkraftfoods.com/offer_info.asp
Kraft Foods is attempting to get you to try some of their products and will send you a pack of food (retail value $30) for the cost of shipping or $4.99. They claim they will ship the product in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## buddhafabio

kraft link is dead, but i ordered cd/mp3 player to listen to tunes as i work, at nights


----------



## gotrootdude

Kraft link is still good, think you tried to get in at a busy time.


----------



## John Burns

Kraft Foods page is still there - but when you click on "order now", it doesn't work.


----------



## hewee

> _Originally posted by John Burns:_
> *Kraft Foods page is still there - but when you click on "order now", it doesn't work. *


Same here John


----------



## mobo

Too bad there's not a gotrootdude here in canada. Snuffs nose


----------



## bhav

check out redflagdeals.com , gotrootdude pales in comparison!   just kiddin


----------



## Prof

I'm looking for Internal CD-Rw (48x16x48) and EZ Creator.
Any ideas......Many thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude

Yup, sorry, found this on first page:
Thanks for your overwhelming response!

Thanks for your interest in the Kraft Food & Family Grocery Offer. Due to the tremendous response, this offer is suspended. Be sure to come back to shopkraftfoods.com to check for new offers. 
http://www.shopkraftfoods.com/index.asp


----------



## bhav

Monsoon MH-350 3 Piece Speaker - Web Exclusive
Futureshop.ca has them for 49.99CDN

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...id=11553&logon=&langid=EN&dept=1&WLBS=fs-web2


----------



## gotrootdude

Digital Research 52x24x52 CDRW $20 at BestBuy.com
http://www.bestbuy.com/Detail.asp?m=488&cat=511&scat=&e=11181430
Another day, another cheap CDRW deal. BestBuy has the Digital Research 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive for $67 - $17 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=35952&e=11181430&s=4813642
rebate [Exp 6/7] - $30 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=35460&e=11181430&s=4813642
[Exp 6/7] = $20 with free shipping after rebates.


----------



## gotrootdude

Xterasys 802.11b WiFi PC Card $9 AR at Global Computer 
http://www.globalcomputer.com/main/...D2grHv2TUEH19gmaFoEQaNo82xEoOGLf2rEIKC3sVuKKC|-1021003495640782445/-1062721511/6/7008/7008/7002/7002/7008/-1|-3229045212181471962/-1062721506/6/7008/7008/7002/7002/7008/-1&lscheck=2003-06-06%2F04%3A42%3A18&bmUID=1054917738747 
Search for XN2411B to find the Xterasys 802.11b Wireless PC Card for $35 - $35 rebate 
http://www.globalcomputer.com/media/html/universal/pdfs/Xterasys_C46595.pdf
[Exp 6/30] + shipping. Shipping is in the $9 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

GeForce4 MX440SE 64MB Dual VGA $40 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=WB-BFG440SEDDRDUAL&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has the GeForce4 MX440SE 64MB DDR 4x AGP Card w/Dual VGA outputs priced at $45 - secret code GEEKCHOICE = $40 + shipping. A good card for dual monitor support.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - ECS 64MB SiS315 4X AGP Video Card w/TV Out $8.95 After Rebate + Shipping.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AG315T-64TV&sourceid=00402342857171653742
Computer Geeks have the 64MB AGP Video Card w/TV Out (item# AG315T-64TV) selling for $33.95. Use "secret" coupon code GEEKDUAL during checkout process and the price drops to $23.95 and a $15 rebate
http://www.computergeeks.com/images/public/rebates/Rebate13714VGACard.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) is available bringing your cost down to $8.95. Add about $6 for shipping.


----------



## JohnWill

ECS 64MB SiS315 4X AGP Video Card on order, just too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - PNY 256MB PC2700 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module $14.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the PNY 256MB PC2700 DDR Memory Module (search for 297024) selling for $44.99 with a $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) making your cost $14.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

Also

PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module (search for 289575) $44.99 - $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = $14.99. 
PNY 512MB PC2100 DDR DIMM Memory Module (search for 295952) $74.99 - $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = $44.99. 
PNY 512MB PC2700 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module (search for 300210) $74.99 - $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = $44.99. 
PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR SODIMM 144 Pin Memory Module (search for 293223) $49.99 - $20 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = $29.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Free After Rebate Items.

Columbia Battery Charger Kit for AA and AAA Sizes (search for 301822) $12.99 - $13 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003443.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
McAfee Firewall 4 (search for 294650) $24.99 - $15 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/1294650.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) - $10 upgrade rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0294649.pdf
(exp. 12/31/03) = Free 
Siemens SpeedStream 10/100 PCI Ethernet Adapter 
(search for 295796) $9.99 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003508.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Magix Audio Cleaning Lab 3.0 (search for 296027) $14.99 - $15 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003711.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Fellowes Neato CD/DVD Labeling Starter Kit (search for 299372) $4.99 - $5 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003704.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Epson Photo Paper - Borderless, 4 inch x 6 inch, 20 sheets (search for 280868) $4.99 - $4.99 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003532.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Saitek Power Station Docking / Power Cradle, Black (fits Handspring) (search for 302305) $9.99 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003541.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Aladdin Systems Stuff It Deluxe 8.0 (search for 301725) $39.99 - $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0311676.pdf
(exp. 12/31/03) - $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003686.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Handmark Super Solitaire 15 (search for 298539) $19.99 - $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003702.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Avery 5 x 7 Glossy Digital Photo Paper with MIcrosoft Picture It! Express Software (search for 302806) $9.99 - $9.99 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003533.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Topics Entertainment The Ultimate Birder Software (search for 304242) $14.99 - $15 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003721.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Columbia Universal PDA Light Up Stylus (search for 298022) $9.99 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003444.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Columbia Universal PDA Case, Black (search for 301386) $9.99 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003445.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Take 2 Interactive 12,000 Clip Art + 300 Photos (search for 290371) $19.99 - $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003639.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free 
Columbia PDA Key Chain (search for 299737) $9.99 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003446.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) = Free


----------



## gotrootdude

www.compusa.com
Maxtor DiamondMax 120GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB cache hard drive (search L01P120) selling for $139.99 with a $60 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003437.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) making your cost $79.99 and the Maxtor 30GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB cache drive (search for L01J030) selling for $59.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003425.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) making your cost $29.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - MadDog 52x24x52 CD-RW Drive $9.99 After Rebate + Earn $14 In MSN Money. HOT
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccdadcihldflhfcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
OfficeMax has the MadDog 52X24X52 CD-RW Drive Item# 20329173 selling for $69.98 with a $30 OM rebate
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
(#20 exp. 6/14/03) and a $30 Mfg. rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/MadDog1.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03 amking your cost $9.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $14 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $-4.01. Mfg rebate requires registration of the drive.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Kingston 256MB DDR Ram 266MHz DIMM Free After Rebate + Earn 8 In MSN Money. HOT
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccdadcihldflhfcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
OfficeMax has a Kingston 256MB DDR Ram 266Mhz Dimm Item# 20220510 selling for $39.99 with a $20 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#30 exp. 6/14/03) and a $20 Mfg. rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Kingston1.pdf
(exp. 7/05/03) making your cost Free. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $8 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $-8.00.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Lexar 128MB USB Jump Drive $19.99 After Rebate + Earn $7 In MSN Money.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccdadcihldflhfcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
OfficeMax has the Lexar 128MB USB Jump Drive Item# 20230359 selling for $34.99 with a $15 Mfg. rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Lexar1.pdf
(exp. 6/28/03) making your cost $19.99. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $7 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $12.99. Orders over $50 ship free.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Visioneer OneTouch 8920 Scanner $39.98 After Rebates + Earn $16 In MSN Money.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccdadcihldflhfcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
OfficeMax has the Visioneer OneTouch 8920 Scanner Item# 20086997 selling for $79.98 with a $20 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#22 exp. 6/14/03) and a $20 Mfg. rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Visioneer1.pdf
(exp. 7/05/03) making your cost $39.98. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $16 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $23.98.


----------



## gotrootdude

50-Pack 32x khypermedia CDRs Free at www.OfficeMax.com 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccdcadciiehiiegcfngcfkmdffidffi.0 
Pick up a Khypermedia 50-Pack CD-R (item 20047584) for $12 - $5 rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
[Exp 7/5] - $7 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Khyper1.pdf
[Exp 6/14] = Free + shipping. Free shipping on $50 orders.


----------



## gotrootdude

Memorex Portable MP3/CD Player $30 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005R1A5/102-9370314-3113744 
Amazon has this low-priced Memorex MPD8610-01 MP3/CD Player for $30 with free shipping. Features 4-line backlit LCD, a rarity for low-priced players.

Portable CD player with MP3 CD, CD-R, and CD-RW playback

45-second ASP (CD mode), 120-second ESP (MP3 mode)


----------



## gotrootdude

Lexar 128MB USB JumpDrive $20 at OfficeMax.com 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccdcadciiehiiegcfngcfkmdffidffi.0 
OfficeMax has the Lexar 128MB USB Flash JumpDrive priced at $35 - $15 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Lexar1.pdf
[Exp 6/28] = $20. Get to $50 for free shipping.

There is also a $10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006I5FQ.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 6/30] that accepts a UPC Copy. Try it.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 160GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Drive $80 at www.Staples.com

Update: New $30 off $150 coupon 10234 brings the total to $70 AR!

Search for item 504516 to find the Maxtor Ultra 160GB 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive for $180 - $20 code 23648 - $80 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=504516
[Exp 6/21] = $80 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - KDS® XF-7B Flat Screen 17" CRT Monitor $68.38 After Rebate.

Office Depot has the KDS® XF-7B 17" CRT Monitor Item# 556512 selling for $118.38 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=61482
(exp. 6/14/03) and apply coupon code 11771909 (exp. 6/30/03) to take $20 off your order and your cost is $68.38 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor® 120GB Internal Hard Drive, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache $78.53 After Rebates.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1802_SC_1802002_FM_682746_SK_678808
Office Depot has the Maxtor® 120GB Internal Hard Drive, 7200 RPM, 8MB Item# 678808 selling for 148.53 with a $20 OD rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=61625
(exp. 6/14/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://expressdoc.plexus-online.com/Items/60881Back.jpg
(exp. 6/14/03) and apply coupon code 11771909 (exp. 6/30/03) to take $20 off your order and your cost is $78.53 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Logitech® Cordless Elite Duo $39.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=256333
Office Depot has the Logitech(R) Cordless Elite Duo Item# 256333 selling for $79.84 with a $20 OD rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=61221
(Exp. 6/14/03 - copy of UPC) and apply coupon code 11771909 (exp. 6/30/03) to take $20 off your order and your cost is $39.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Apex CL2002 20" TV With Remote, 50-Pack CD-R's, 50 Jewel Cases, And 56K Modem $54.99 After Rebates + Earn $20.60 In MSN Money.
http://www.officemax.com/special/perks25?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-rLnRM*fHossmGKo4BDkOFA
Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon (exp. 8/23/03) and add the following to your cart:

Apex CL2002 20" Color TV With Remote Item# 20349909 - $89.99 - $10 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
(#1 exp. 7/05/03) 
Khypermedia 50-Pack CD-R Item# 20047584 - $12 with a $5 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#33 exp. 6/14/03) and a $7 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Khyper1.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03) 
Belkin 50 Pack Slim Jewel Cases Item# 20074090 - $6 with a $6 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Belkin1.pdf
(exp. 7/05/03) 
Hi-Val (I/O Magic) 56K Internal PCI Data/Fax Modem Item# 20064243 - $19.98 with a $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#29 exp. 6/14/03) 
Your cost $127.99 - $25 coupon - $48 in rebates = $54.99. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $20.60 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $34.39.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Mad Dog Multimedia 52x24x52 External CD-RW Drive $34.98 After Rebates + Earn $20.40 In MSN Money. HOT

OfficeMax has the Mad Dog Multimedia 52x24x52 External CD-RW Drive Item# 20329967 selling for $119.98 with a $30 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
(#21 exp. 6/14/03) and a $30 Mfg. rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/MadDog1.pdf
(exp. 6/14/03). Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/special/perks25?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-yWswoqRn2NpK1/zN0QXFlQ
(exp. 8/23/03) and add the drive as well as the RCA Platinum Universal Remote Control Item# 20191196 for $7 with a $7 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
(#10 exp. 7/05/03) making your cost $119.98 + $7.00 - $25 coupon - $67 in rebates = $34.98 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $20.40 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $14.58. Mfg rebate requires registration of the drive.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - HP DVD300i Internal DVD Writer $98.98 After Gift Card + MSN Money.

OfficeMax has the HP DVD300i Internal DVD Writer (Item# 20318513) selling for $249.98 with a $50 gift card via rebate (exp. 6/14/03). Start shopping with this $50 off $250 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promo.jsp?campaign=93W1DPXS2V2
(exp. 7/12/03) and add the drive to your cart along with a small item to get over $250 to activate coupon (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29). Your cost $249.98 - $50 coupon - $50 gift card = $149.98 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $50 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $98.98. FYI - OfficeMax has the rebate form all mixed up. Since the rebate form is so screwed up I suggest doing your rebate on-line at this link

http://www.easierrebates.com/verifyproduct.asp?prodid=235&pDate=6/2/2003


----------



## gotrootdude

Logitech Cordless Elite Duo KB/Mouse $40 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Enter code 11771909 for $20 off $75. Then search for item 256333 to find the Logitech Elite cordless Keyboard + Optical Mouse priced at $80 - $20 off - $20 rebate [Exp 6/14] = $40, free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Netgear MR814 802.11b Router + 256MB DDR $35 at www.Staples.com

1. Add the MR814 Wireless Router (479527) at $65 - $25 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblo...s?prID=43776&bundleId=258582&promoCd=03-58360
[Exp 6/21]
2. Add PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR (499682) for $45 - $30 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblo...s?prID=44040&bundleId=259037&promoCd=03-58530
[Exp 6/21]
3. This brings your total to $110 - $20 coupon 23648 - $55 rebates = $35 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Dazzle 6-In-1 Flash Reader $10 shipped from Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006LL8P/
Amazon has the Dazzle 6 in 1 Card reader for $30 - $20 rebate 
http://www.dazzle.com/ftp/collateral/6in1_Rebate.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $10 with free shipping.

MultiMediaCard, CompactFlash, IBM Microdrive, SmartMedia, Memory Stick and SD Card media


----------



## gotrootdude

Pentium-4 Barebones Mobo/Case/Mouse $42 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=0207-4HL-SG&sourceid=00384104774967759786
Add the case to your cart at $28, and apply code GEEKBUNDLE at checkout to get this bundle for $42 + shipping. A good price for a barebones system.

10-Bay ATX Case with 420 Watt P4 Power Supply, Dual front USB

Socket-423 P4 Mainboard with Onboard Audio, 4x AGP, up to 2GB RAM

3-button PS/2 Scroll Mouse, and 108-Key Keyboard, Matrix Mousepad

(Had a complaint on Compgeeks cases regarding quality, beware)


----------



## gotrootdude

Cooler Master Aero 7+ Blower HSF $25 at xPCgear.com 
http://www.xpcgear.com/extremepcgear/ 
xPCgear.com has the Cooler Master Aero 7+ Blower CPU Cooler for $34 - 25% off coupon code xpcgearac = $25 + shipping. Search for Aero 7+ to find it.


----------



## gotrootdude

JandR.com - SMC Barricade Turbo 11/22/Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router $24.88 After Rebate.
http://www.jandr.com/JRProductPage....chant_Id=1&Section_Id=1874&Product_Id=3560861
J&R has the SMC Barricade Turbo 11/22/Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router Mod# SMC2404WBR selling for $74.88 with a $50 rebate 
http://www.jandr.com/images/pdf/rebates/SMC1_20030630.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $24.88. Add $4.95 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Aluminum Removable Mobile Rack Tray $18 at PC Micro 
http://www.pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=409387
PC Micro has this Aluminum Removable Mobile Rack Tray with two fans, lock & keys, priced at $18 + shipping. Shipping is in the $8 range.

LED indicators for Power (Green) & HDD (Red), Dual Fans for cooling


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, www.computergate.com has ATA-133 compatible disk racks with a fan for $7.99 if you buy 4 or more. I have a bunch of them, and they've worked flawlessly for me. Direct link to the ones I'm talking about: BT-27 HDD Rack. While they claim they're only for 5400 RPM drives, my 7200 RPM drives have run just fine in them, and I've measured the temperature after hours of operation, and they've been pretty cool, so I'm hooked.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Pentium-4 Barebones Mobo/Case/Mouse $42
> http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=0207-4HL-SG&sourceid=00384104774967759786
> Add the case to your cart at $28, and apply code GEEKBUNDLE at checkout to get this bundle for $42 + shipping. A good price for a barebones system*


Thanks, this is just the ticket for a "beater" system.


----------



## gotrootdude

Lexmark P122 Photo Jetprinter $20 at UGH! TigerDirect.com 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&SKU=L40-1152 P&sourceid=00357421087551754413
TigerDirect has the Lexmark P122 Photo Jetprinter with CompactFlash & SmartMedia Reader for $40 - $20 rebate [Exp 6/30] = $20 + shipping. [BizRate]

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/Rebates/PDFs/L40-1152P-june03.pdf
1200x1200 resolution, built-in memory card reader for direct-print

BEWARE: it's TIGER DIRECT!


----------



## JohnWill

Take note that this is a Windows 9x/ME *ONLY* printer! I suspect you'll never see drivers for 2K or XP.


----------



## ercxy

hi guys,
I was searching for a vga card , I think there is a really good deal out there.. Tigerdirect has Pine GeForce4 MX440se 64MB DDR AGP4X Video Card OEM for only $19.99 after rebate. 
$30 rebate Exp 6/30/03...I think also we can earn some msn money too..50 *0.20=10$ so final prize is $9!!!
Unfortunalety I am looking for PCI video card 

 

PS; this is my first posting , I hope somebody enjoy this deal..


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - SiPix StyleCam Deluxe 1.3MP 16MB Camera - Retail Box $35.95.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=D231D0-N&sourceid=00402342856241236532
Computer Geeks has the SiPix StyleCam Deluxe 1.3MP 16MB Camera - Retail Box selling for $49.95. Apply coupon GEEKSIPIX at checkout to bring cost down to $35.95. 1.3 MegaPixel resolution, built-in flash, and the ability to capture short video clips or act as a Web cam. Add $6 for shipping.


----------



## ercxy

hi guys,
I saw a Dell deall .. Dell PowerEdge 600SC P4-2.4Ghz 128MB DDR/40GB IDE, 48x CD, Ethernet, No OS server on sale at $399 - $100 rebate = $299 shipped free
My question is ;

Can I use a server as a desktop computer...are there any advantages or disadvantages???
and also is it worth the money??


----------



## gotrootdude

Staples.com - Maxtor 30GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Internal Hard Drive $19.94 After Rebate.
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=496430
Staples has the Maxtor Mod# L01J030 30GB drive selling for $59.94 with a $30 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblo.../Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=496430
(exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $29.94 with free shipping. Use coupon code 77375 at checkout to take another $10 off your order making your final cost just $19.94

As far as the Dell Poweredge deals, I haven't listed them because of the limitations imposed on the video. I wouldn't recommend them for a home machine. Might be worth it for business.


----------



## gotrootdude

PowMax X-Window 400W Case $49 at DealSonic.com 
http://www.dealsonic.com/po02atxcawwa.html?AID=8354798&PID=404255

DealSonic has this Powmax case with X-Window & 400W Power Supply for $35 + $14 shipping = $49 shipped. This entree also available in black.

They also have this Powmax Window Case w/400W at a somewhat cheaper price of $42 shipped.
http://www.dealsonic.com/po02atxcawre.html?AID=8354798&PID=404255


----------



## gotrootdude

KDS XF-7B 17" Flat CRT Monitor $68 at www.OfficeDepot.com

Enter code 11771909 for $20 off $75 purchase. Then search for item 556512 to find the KDS XF-7B 17" CRT Monitor priced at $118 - $20 coupon - $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=61482
[Exp 6/28] = $68 with free shipping.

Flat Screen Tube, 0.20mm dot pitch, 1280x1024 Max, 3-yr Warranty


----------



## gotrootdude

Staples.com is offering the Envision EN-985E 19" Flat CRT Monitor for just $149.98 with free shipping after a $20 rebate and $30 off $150+ coupon code "2107840621974986" search for "501712" at staples.com


----------



## ercxy

hi guys, 
dell has a really good deal;
Dell Small Biz Software & Peripherals has 15% off most accessories, excludes Dell LCDs and printers. Items will add to your cart with the discount in the price 
And when you login, the item's price will change to the 15% off price and say Was: XXXX. ANOTHER 15% discount will show up!
you can also add one %5 coupon too..
I got a Canon digital camera  $143 
this is my first dig. camera


----------



## gotrootdude

Norcent 52x24x52 CDRW Drive $20 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/Detail.asp?m=488&cat=511&scat=514&e=11203811 
Pick up this Norent 52x24x52 CDRW drive for $60 - $30 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=36871&e=11203811&s=5245763
[Exp 6/21] - $10 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37631&e=11203811&s=5245763
[Exp 6/21] = $20 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.staples.com

Maxtor 160GB 8MB Cache $180 - $80 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=504516
[Exp 6/21] = $100 (504516)


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Turtle Beach 5.1-Channel Audio Sound Card $39.99 After Rebate + Earn $16 In MSN Money.
http://www.circuitcity.com/init.jsp...76121777&affiliateid=40234285&carriage=befree
Circuit City has the Turtle Beach 5.1-Channel Audio Sound Card selling for $79.99 with a $40 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75383&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $39.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $16 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $23.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Pacific Digital 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $19.98 After Rebate + Earn $10 In MSN Money.

OfficeMax has the Pacific Digital 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20322697 selling for $49.98 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Pacific1.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $19.98. Add a small item (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29) to get over $50 for free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $10 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $9.98.


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - Memory Module Deals.

Kingston Technology 256MB DDR DIMM Memory (search for Kingston Technology 256MB DDR) $47.99 - $30 Mfg rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37048&e=11173464&s=4681516
(exp. 6/21/03) = $17.99 Shipped. 
Kingston Technology 256MB 32x64 ValueRAM SDRAM Memory (search for 32x64 ValueRAM) - $46.99 - $27 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter...=100011&name=Kingston Technologies&e=11037463
(exp. 6/21/03) = $19.99 shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - Norcent 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $19.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has the Norcent 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive selling for $59.99 with a $10 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37631&e=11203811&s=5245763
(exp. 6/21/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=36871&e=11203811&s=5245763
(exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $19.99 with free shipping. Search for RW521.


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - Philips 50-Pack 48x CD-R Disc Spindle $2.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has the Philips 50-Pack 48x CD-R Disc Spindle selling for $12.99 with a $10 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37036&e=11213639&s=5388706
(exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $2.99 with free shipping. Search for D48N600.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Panasonic Portable CD Player with MP3 Capability $49.99 + Earn $10 In MSN Money.

Circuit City has the Panasonic Portable CD Player with MP3 Capability (searh for SLSX42) selling for $49.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $10 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $39.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Northwestern Bell 2.4GHz Excursion® Cordless Telephone $8.99 After Rebate + Earn $3.80 In MSN Money.

Circuit City has the Northwestern Bell 2.4GHz Excursion® Cordless Telephone (search for 36280M2) selling for $18.99 with a $10 CC rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75479&c=1&b=g
(exp. 7/15/03) making your cost $8.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $3.80 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $5.19.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Monitor Deal

eMachines 17" Flat-Screen CRT Monitor (search for EVIEW17F2) - $209.99 - $100 Mfg rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=71570&c=1&b=g
(exp. 7/15/03) = $109.99 + earn $42 in MSN Rewards money = $67.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Memory Module Deals.

Kingston Technologies 128MB PC100/PC133 SDRAM Desktop Memory (search for KVR133Q128R) - $34.99 - $13 CC rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75384&c=1&b=g
(Exp. 6/21/03) - $13 Mfg rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75380&c=1&b=g
(exp.6/21/03) = $8.99 + earn $7 in MSN Rewards money = $1.99.

Kingston Technology 256MB 333MHz PC2700 DDR SDRAM Desktop Memory (search for KVR333256R) - $49.99 - $11 CC rebate
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75384&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/21/03) - $21 Mfg rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75380&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/21/03) = $17.99 + earn $10 in MSN Rewards money = $7.99.

Centon 256MB DDR SDRAM Laptop Memory (search for 256MBLTDDR) - $49.99 - $15 Mfg rebate
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=75583&c=1&b=g
(exp.6/21/03) = $34.99 + earn $10 in MSN Rewards money = $24.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 30GB 7200RPM Hard Drive $30 at Staples.com

Search for item 496430 to find the Maxtor 30GB 7200 RPM Hard Drive $60 - $30 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=496430
[Exp 6/21] = $30 with free shipping. Good for a simple budget system.


----------



## gotrootdude

100 Sheets High-Gloss Photo Paper $8 at OfficeDepot.com 

Search for item 652001 to find this pack of Office Depot Premium High-Gloss Photo Paper (100 sheets) for just $8 + shipping. Free shipping on $50 orders.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - 52X CD Burner, Software, Phone, And Pens $-5.04 After Rebate + Earn $20.19 In MSN Money.

Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=0F52YNK02V2
(exp. 8/23/03) and add the following items to your cart (may want to use "Order by Item Number" option):

Pacific Digital 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20322697 - $49.98 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Pacific1.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) 
Kiplinger's Home & Business Attorney Item# 20215054 - $29.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/HRBlock1.pdf
(exp. 6/28/03) 
Kiplinger's WillPower Item# 20215045 - $29.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/HRBlock1.pdf
(exp. 6/28/03) 
Caller ID Telephones Item# 20172956 or 20172965 - $10 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
(#7 exp. 7/05/03) 
Zebra Tapli BOLD Retractable Ballpoint Pens Item# 20238672 - $5.99 with a $5.99 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/misc/TapliZebra.pdf
(exp. while supplies last)
Your cost $125.95 - $25 coupon - $105.99 in rebates = $-5.04. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $20.19 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $-25.23.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Verto GeForce4 MX 440-SE 64MB PCI Video Card $29.99 After Rebate + MSN Rewards Money.

Circuit City has the Verto GeForce4 MX 440-SE 64MB PCI Video Card selling for $99.99 with a $50 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=74680&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $49.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $20 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $29.99. Great way to update a system for game play if you don't have an AGP slot. Works well in Dell 2350 series or the eMachines T2240. Search for VCG4MX44SEPPB. If you have an AGP slot then the AGP version is the same price. Search for VCG4MX44SEAPB


----------



## boing

Gotrootdude, You're alright!!! I just wanted everybody to know
that I watched the dates of the rebates real close and I bought
6 items at different times and so far I've received 5 of the rebates.
.......You've done a fine Job...... and I'm looking forward to get my computer stuff (presents for others) for christmas.
THANKS, from the little blue mousie, boing


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Current Coupon Listing.

 $10 off $50 exp. 6/30/03 
11771909 - $20 off $75 exp. 6/30/03 
71917233 - $20 off $100 exp. 7/05/03 
20216343 - 10% off $50 exp. 6/30/03 
21887799 - 15% off $75+ exp. 7/05/03 
73407941 - $50 off $299 exp. 6/22/03


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - Memory Module Deals. (repost)

Kingston Technology 256MB DDR DIMM Memory (search for Kingston Technology 256MB DDR) $47.99 - $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37048&e=11173464&s=4681516
(exp. 6/21/03) = $17.99 shipped. 
Kingston Technology 256MB 32x64 ValueRAM SDRAM Memory (search for 32x64 ValueRAM) - $46.99 - $27 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter...=100011&name=Kingston Technologies&e=11037463
(exp. 6/21/03) = $19.99 shipped. 
Kingston Technology HyperX 256MB PC3500 DDR DIMM Memory (search for KHX3500/256) - $62.99 - $5 Mfg Rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37049&e=11222756&s=5517746
(exp. 6/21/03) = $57.99 shipped. 
Kingston Technology HyperX 512MB PC3500 DDR DIMM Memory (search for KHX3500/512) - $116.99 - $17 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37048&e=11222759&s=5517782
(exp. 6/21/03) = $99.99 shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - Factory Reconditioned GeForce4 Ti4600 128MB DDR AGP w/TV-Out and DVI-I and CD's $159.99.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=G4TI4600-MSI&
Computer Geeks is selling the Factory Reconditioned MSI GeForce4TI 4600 Video Card for $159.99. Add $7 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Lexar USB SmartMedia Reader $4 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/mele44600.html
LiveWarehouse has the Lexar Media Portable USB SmartMedia Reader for $4 + shipping, limit 5.

Other sale items:
Radeon 9100 ATI Chipset Dualhead 128MB DDR = $74 shipped

Pioneer DVR-A05 4x2x12 DVD-R/RW + 16x8x32 CDRW Drive = $183

Pioneer DVR-105 4X DVD-RW DVD-R CD-RW Drive = $169


----------



## gotrootdude

PNY 32MB SmartMedia Flash Card $3 at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10321094&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the PNY 32MB SmartMedia card for $8 - $5 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/03-59388.pdf
[Exp 6/20] = $3 with free shipping. Limit one rebate submission.


----------



## gotrootdude

Officemax 256MB 2100DDR Free AR
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccdgadcijgheehecfngcfkmdffjdffl.0
K-Byte 256MB Double Data Rate (DDR) Memory Module Item# 20149867 - $39.99 with a $20 rebate (#15 exp. 7/05/03) and a $20 rebate (exp. 7/05/03) = free

Other deals from officemax:

Zebra Tapli BOLD Retractable Ballpoint Pens Item# 20238672 - $5.99 with a $5.99 rebate (exp. ?) 
Mad Dog MultiMedia 56X CD-ROM Drive Item# 20332383 - $30 with a $30 rebate (exp. 6.28/03) = free 
Best Data v.92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem Item# 20148289 - $10 with a $10 rebate (exp. 6/28/03) = free 
K-Byte 256MB Double Data Rate (DDR) Memory Module Item# 20149867 - $39.99 with a $20 rebate (#15 exp. 7/05/03) and a $20 rebate (exp. 7/05/03) = free 
Belkin 4-In-One Stylus Pen Item# 20148396 - $10 with a $10 rebate (#37 exp. 6/28/03) = free 
Cyber Acoustics Lapel Microphone Item# 14265877 - $4.99 with a $4.99 rebate (exp. 7/05/03) = free 
IBM 2-Button Mouse Item# 20026589 - $5 with a $5 rebate (exp. 6/28/03) = free 
Micro Innovations Advanta Keyboard Item# 20216026 - $5 with a $5 rebate (exp. 6/28/03) = free 
Kiplinger's Home & Business Attorney Item# 20215054 - $29.99 with a $30 rebate (exp. 6/28/03) = free 
Kiplinger's WillPower Item# 20215045 - $29.99 with a $30 rebate (exp. 6/28/03) = free 
BellSouth Trimstyle Phone with Caller ID Item# 20230171 (black), 20230162 (green), 20332695 (ivory) = $10 with a $10 rebate (#3 exp. 7/05/03) = free 
Curtis 2.4GHz Cordless Phone Item# 20213859 - $10 with a $10 rebate (#5 exp. 7/05/03) = free 
Caller ID Telephones Item# 20172956 (white), 20172965 (black) - $10 with a $10 rebate (#7 exp. 7/05/03) = free 
GE 2-9255 Slimline Telephone Item# 02231016 - $10 with a $10 rebate (#9 exp. 7/05/03) = free 
PhoneMate 2.4GHz Cordless Item# 20225203 - $10 with a $10 rebate (#11 exp. 7/05/03) = free 
Northwestern Bell Trimstyle Phone with Caller ID Item# 02234157 - $10 with a $10 rebate (#1 exp. 7/05/03) = free

Coupons
$25 off $125 exp. 8/23/03 
http://www.officemax.com/special/perks25?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-0WwJVoujHgnGrwQ95kg8Xw

$30 off $150 exp. 6/30/03 
http://www.officemax.com/tp/fleet603?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-Mk3IqEFU*FkO7jVJLyB8Xg

$30 off $150 exp. 7/12/03 
http://www.officemax.com/special/request1?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-9RspN0BOBmN/m63fWaud/Q

$30 off $150 exp. 9/12/03 
http://officemax.com/special/q230?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-AfbmEsxDJOk20/EXzdDtQQ

$50 off $250 exp. 7/12/03 
http://www.officemax.com/special/request2?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-wKxqmYb4qP8IExzoE8RytQ

$40 off $250 exp. 7/16/03 
http://officemax.com/tp/atm403?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-924AIbd*84kW27GIbffQFg


----------



## gotrootdude

IOGear 2-Port USB 2.0 PCI Card Free at Outpost.com
http://www.outpost.com/product/3291161
If you need to upgrade to USB 2.0, Outpost.com has this 2-Port USB 2.0 PCI Adapter Card for $10 - $10 rebate 
http://image.fp.outpost.com/art/rebates_pdf/3291161.pdf
[Exp 6/30] = free plus shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Mad Dog 56x CDROM Free AR at www.OfficeMax.com

Navigate to >Technology >CD-ROM to find the Mad Dog 56X CD-ROM Drive for $30 - $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/MadDog1.pdf
[Exp 6/28] = free. Gotta get to $50 to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive $50 at OfficeDepot.com

Enter code 11771909 for $20 off $75 purchases. Then search for item 678133, the Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive for $120 - $20 coupon - $50 rebates 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133&level=SK
[Exp 6/28] = $50 shipped after rebate.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 120GB 2MB Cache Drive $80 at Staples.com 
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brow...se/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=503796 
Staples has the Maxtor 120GB Internal Hard Drive with 2MB Cache for $130 - $50 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=503796
[Exp 7/5] = $80 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 160GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $105 at CompUSA.com 
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=300018 
CompUSA has the Maxtor 160GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $170 - $70 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003744.pdf
[Exp 6/28] + $5 shipping = $105 shipped AR.


----------



## gotrootdude

Pair of Columbia FRS22 Radios Free AR at Outpost.com 
http://www.outpost.com/product/3672185
Outpost has these FRS22 FRS Radios for $25 - $25 rebate 
http://image.fp.outpost.com/art/rebates_pdf/3672185.pdf
[Exp 12/31] = free after rebate. Gotta pay for shipping, which runs about $6. Additional gimmicky feature is a built in LED "flashlight."


----------



## gotrootdude

officeDepot.com - Maxtor® 80GB Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache $49.84 After Rebates. HOT
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1802_SC_1802002_FM_682745_SK_678133
Office Depot has the Maxtor® 80GB Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive Item# 678133 selling for $119.84 with a $20 OD rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133&level=SK
(exp. 6/28/03 copy of UPC) and a $30 Mfg rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133&level=SK
(exp. 6/28/03 original UPC) and apply coupon code 11771909 to take another $20 off your order. Your cost is $49.84 with free shipping


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Epson CX3200 Flatbed Color 3-In-One $69.98 After Rebate And Gift Card.

OfficeMax has the Epson CX3200 Flatbed Color 3-In-One Item# 20240400 selling for $149.98 with a $30 gift card rebate (#36 exp. 6/28/03) and a $20 rebate (exp. 6/30/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promo.jsp?campaign=GMNVC4VT2V2
(exp. 9/12/03) and add the printer to your cart along with a small item (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29) to get over $150 to activate the coupon. Your cost $69.98 after rebate, coupon, gift card with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Vantec AeroFlow TMD Fan + Heat Sink $17 at xPCgear.com
http://www.xpcgear.com/extremepcgear/

XPCgear has the Vantec AeroFlow TMD Fan heat sink for $17 using 40% off code xpcgearaf. Search for AeroFlow to find the P4 and AMD versions.


----------



## gotrootdude

K-Byte 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory Free AR at www.OfficeMax.com

Navigate to >Technology >Peripherals to find the K-Byte 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory priced at $40 - $20 rebate 
http://officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
[Exp 7/5] - $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Kbyte1.pdf
[Exp 7/5] = free. Get to $50 for free shipping. It's a generic brand, but you can't complain about the price.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Value Disc 200-Pack 32X CD-R's $2.98 After Rebate.

OfficeMax has a Value Disc 200-Pack of CD-R's (item# 20148519) selling for $32.98 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#41 exp. 6/28/03) making your cost $2.98.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.Overstock.com - Harry Potter and the Order of The Phoenix $13.09 Shipped.

OverStock has Harry Potter and the Order of The Phoenix (catalog# 924031) selling for $16.99 with $1.40 shipping making your total $18.39. Start shopping with this $5 off $10 coupon 
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2...RUE&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-s0OUsMDwucus6Yd2EK9h4g
(new customers - use a different e-mail address if you are already a customer) and your total is just $13.09 shipped.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *K-Byte 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory Free AR at www.OfficeMax.com
> 
> Navigate to >Technology >Peripherals to find the K-Byte 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory priced at $40 - $20 rebate
> http://officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
> [Exp 7/5] - $20 rebate
> http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Kbyte1.pdf
> [Exp 7/5] = free. Get to $50 for free shipping. It's a generic brand, but you can't complain about the price. *


It has a lifetime warranty, and what you really get is a PC2700 module, not bad for free!


----------



## ~Candy~

I bought 2 in the store, and got 2100.........how'd you do that johnwill?


----------



## JohnWill

I just ordered it mail-order, and I got a different UPC code, it's a PC2700. I had to call OM's rebate dept. to get the UPC included, since the rebate site had a different one listed.

Was the rebate for two of them, I should have gotten another one! 

BTW, AcaCandy, are you actually in Acapulco? We have a timeshare down there at the Mayan Palace.


----------



## ~Candy~

One per person, but I always go shopping with someone else needing stuff too 

Yes, Acapulco, although, I'm in Vegas right now........know the Mayan Palace quite well. Nice place. What time of the year do you have? You can pm or email me so we don't get gotroot's thread too messed up


----------



## gotrootdude

Samsung 753DF 17" Flat CRT Monitor $47

OfficeDepot has the Samsung® SyncMaster 753DF 17" Flat CRT Monitor $176.

The deal is that if you choose in store pick up in their online ordering system, the price drops to $117. Apply $20 off $75 coupon code 11771909 and send in the $30 rebate and $20 rebate to get a final price of $47.

It is a clearanced item so expect it to be out of stock for most areas

http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do


----------



## gotrootdude

6/27-7/24 McDonald's Happy Meal Sega Handheld games
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting June 27th McDonald's Happy Meal Sega Electronic Handheld games

http://www.mcdonalds.com/countries/usa/whatsnew/pressrelease/2003/02182003/index.html

They will be giving away 6 different Sega handheld electronic games during the promotion (June 27th - July 24th):

Sonic The Hedgehog Speedway -- Gamers are challenged to move Sonic The Hedgehog back and forth around the racetrack without running into anything.

Shadow Grinder -- Help Shadow maneuver around cracks and jump over breaks as he skateboards down a tricky rail.

Knuckles Soccer -- Gamers are faced with a soccer challenge from Eggman, in which they help Knuckles dive back and forth and block goals.

Sonic The Hedgehog Action Game -- Launch Sonic The Hedgehog up and down over platforms on an adventure to collect rings and make it safely through the obstacle course challenge.

AiAi Banana Catch -- Bananas are falling from the sky and AiAi needs help moving back and forth to collect as many bananas as possible.

Tails Sky Patrol -- Join Sonic The Hedgehog's friend, Tails, as he flies through the sky trying to collect rings.


----------



## gotrootdude

100 6.5ft Cat5 Cables For $9.95 + Shipping @ OutletPC 
6.5' Grey Cat5 10/100 Ethernet Cable (6.5 Foot)

Add the cables to your cart and then change the quantity to 100 (I don't know if this works for larger or smaller quantities or not).

Then when you checkout, enter coupon code: sixftcbledisc

http://www.outletpc.com/c0225.html


----------



## gotrootdude

Sabatier Precision 20-Piece Stainless-Steel Cookware Set
Normally $300 for $59.99

Buy some more cooking supplies and Get to $75 and take $15 off for cost
$61 with free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008UA3G/103-0607324-8760606

Just noticed:
Scroll Down further on the page, and you will see this deal:

Buy Sabatier Precision 20-Piece Stainless-Steel Cookware Set... and get Sabatier ChefStar 7-Piece High Carbon Stainless Steel Knife Set with Block... as a FREE gift with purchase!


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon codes

AMZNSPRNGCLN
$25 off $150 on Toro or Lawnboy
TAVGSKXM3FRW Buy 2 Activision video games at the regular price,get a third FREE
MJFNMSSBM23L Buy 2 select GameCube games,get a 3rd. FREE 
AMZTRU905389 $5 off $50 in baby products
904951 $5 off $25 in BabiesRUs
SVTYMGSAVETN $10 off $75 in ToysRus

Amazon's Old Navy:
ONGAP $10 off $75

Amazon's Target:
FCSAVETEN228 15% off
TGHAPPEN2222 $10 off $100 - 12/31/03

*Special Offer: Special Offer: Get a FREE $10 Gift Certificate when you spend $40 on cook's tools and gadgets...No code needed!!!

*Special Offer: Special Offer: Get a FREE $15 Gift Certificate when you spend $75 on cookware..enter code CWAREJUNEPRM at checkout!!!

*Special Offer: Get a FREE Calphalon 4-quart casserole ($96.00 value FREE) when you spend $199 on Calphalon products. Enter code: 
CALPHBNSJUNE


----------



## gotrootdude

Harry Potter Boxed Set by Mary GrandPre
List Price: $30.96 
Price: $17.59 
You Save: $13.37 (43%) 
This boxed set includes paperback copies of the first four books in the Harry Potter series: HARRY POTTER AND THE SORCERER'S STONE, HARRY POTTER AND THE CHAMBER OF SECRETS, HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN, HARRY POTTER AND THE GOBLET OF FIRE...

www.overstock.com search for "harry potter"


----------



## gotrootdude

$40 worth of Coffeemaker/TravelMug/Frother~only $9.99 (exp 6/30)

Black & Decker DCM18S Brew 'n Go Personal Coffeemaker with Travel Mug

List Price: $19.99 
Price: $9.99 
You Save: $10.00 (50%) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005MF9C/002-3207762-9529633

THEN GO TO:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...=glance&s=kitchen&st=kitchen&me=ATVPDKIKX0DER

And add the FROTHER to your cart.

NOT ONLY DO YOU GET THE COFFEEMAKER FOR 1/2 OFF ... BUT YOU GET THE FROTHER FOR FREE!

Through June 30, 2003, when you purchase a coffeemaker, espresso machine, or French press offered by Amazon.com, you'll receive a free white Bodum Handheld Turbo Frother ($9.99 value) while supplies last.

How Does It Work?

Simply add your coffee or espresso product(s) offered by Amazon.com to the Shopping Cart along with your free Bodum Handheld Turbo Frother . Then, (write this down!) use promotional code BWTBFRTHFREE during checkout. The price of the frother will be deducted automatically from your order!


----------



## gotrootdude

Memorex 2.4x DVD+R/+RW $138 at PC Micro 
http://www.pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=410189
PC Micro has the Memorex MP5125A 2.4x2.4 DVD+R/+RW + 16x10x40 CDRW drive priced at $138 + shipping. Shipping is in the $9 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

Dell.com - Western Digital 200GB, 8MB Cache, 7200 RPM Hard Drive $154.96 After rebate.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=22&sku=A0080840
Dell Home has the WD 200GB, 8MB Cache, 7200 RPM Hard Drive Dell Part# A0080840 selling for $254.96 (discount shows up in cart) with a $100 rebate
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/rebates/A0080839.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $154.96 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Microsoft® Wireless Optical Keyboard Desktop $45 After Rebate. (today only)
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_20_CT_2001_SC_2001013_FM_180585_SK_673618
Office Depot has the Microsoft® Wireless Optical Keyboard Desktop Item# 673618 selling for $69.84 with a $10 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=61912
(exp. 6/28/03). Add the item to your cart along with at least $5.16 of filler items to get to $75 and then apply code 11771909 ($20 off $75 exp. 6/30/03)


----------



## gotrootdude

Dazzle 6-In-1 Flash Reader $9 AR at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10332289&dcaid=1688
Now with free shipping at Buy.com. They have the Dazzle 6 in 1 Card reader for $29 - $20 rebate
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/005/6in1_Rebate.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $9 with free shipping.


----------



## bhav

[*]Staples.com is carrying Internal DVD+R/RW Drive for $189.94
[*]On the last page of checkout process, apply $30 off $150 coupon (Code: "*33587*") on it by clicking on "Enter Coupons"
[*]There is a $30 Exclusive Rebate on it until 07/05/2003
[*]Staples.com offers Free Shipping on all orders over $50 (before any coupon and/or rebate)
[*]Your Final Price: $189.94 - $30 - $30 = $129.94 + Free Shipping

:up: to edealinfo.com


----------



## gotrootdude

Rayovac Digital Camera Starter Kit $10 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
In-store only (or use in-store pickup with online purchase). CircuitCity has this Rayovac Digital Camera Starter Kit advertised in-store for $10. It is $20 online, but you can have a price adjustment if you pick up in-store.

Includes Microfiber carrying case, 4 Rayovac rechargeable NiMH 1600mAh AA batteries, battery charger, and mini tripod.


----------



## gotrootdude

Micro Advantage 52x24x52 CDRW $20 at OfficeMax.com 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccedadcijklimjlcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
OfficeMax has the Micro Advantage 52x24x52 CDRW for $50 - $30 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/ECash1.pdf
[Exp 7/5] = $20 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 120GB 2MB Cache Drive $80 at Staples.com 
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=503796
Staples has the Maxtor 120GB Internal Hard Drive with 2MB Cache for $130 - $50 rebate
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=503796
[Exp 7/5] = $80 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory $15 at Staples.com
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=499682
PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory $45 - $30 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=499682
[Exp 7/5] = $15


----------



## gotrootdude

SMC Wireless Broadband Router $30 at www.CompUSA.com

Search for item 295202 to find the SMC 7004VWBR Wireless Router $60 - $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003560.pdf
[Exp 6/29] + penny shipping = $30.

SMC SMC2635W 802.11b PC Card $40 - $20 rebate [Exp 7/1] = $20 (303367)

SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB $40 - $20 rebate [Exp 7/1] = $30 (284777)


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - TDK indiDVD 4x2.4x12 Internal IDE DVD+R/+RW Drive $179.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the TDK indiDVD 4x2.4x12 Internal IDE DVD+R/+RW Drive (search for 299902) selling for $229.99 with a $50 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003565.pdf
(exp. 7/02/03) making your cost $179.99 with 1 cent shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CircuitCity.com - Microsoft® 802.11b Wireless Base Station $37.99 After Rebate Or Less.

Circuit City has the Microsoft® 802.11b Wireless Base Station selling for $79.99 with a $22 CC rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=76082&c=1&b=g
(exp. 7/05/03 - copy of UPC) and a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://www.radioshack.com/images/rebates/2503110a.pdf
(exp. 6/30/03 - original UPC) making your cost $37.99 with free shipping. They are advertising an $8 instant savings but it is not on the web site yet. Use in-store pick-up and your cost will be $29.99. Search for 805529058699.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CircuitCity.com - eMachines Desktop PC with AMD Athlon XP 2300+ Processor, 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor, And Canon S330 Printer $409.99 After Rebates.

Circuit City has the following Bundle Available:

eMachines Desktop PC with AMD Athlon XP 2300+ Processor - $399.99 with a $100 CC bundle rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=76156&c=1&b=g
(exp. 7/05/03). Search for T2341. 
eMachines 17" Flat-Screen CRT Monitor - $209.99 with a $100

http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=71570&c=1&b=g
rebate (exp. 10/15/03). Search for EVIEW17F2. 
Canon S330 Color Bubble Jet Printer - $49.99 with a $50 Mfg rebate
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=60499&c=1&b=g
(exp. 9/15/2003). Search for S330.
Your cost $409.99 after rebates with free shipping. Monitor is being advertised with a $10 instant discount but this is not showing up on the web site yet so if you use in-store pick-up it would be $399.99. And yes it has an AGP slot!!!

Specifications of eMachines T2341

AMD Athlon XP 2300+ Processor with QuantiSpeed architecture 
VIA KM 266 
7.25"w x 14.125"h x 16"d 
40 GB HDD 
AOL membership included, click here for details 
128 MB DDR PC 2100 (DDR for optimal performance) 
56K* ITU v.92 ready Fax/Modem 
10/100Mbps built-in Ethernet 
Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition 
48x Max. CD-RW Drive, 3.5" 1.44MB FDD 
Multimedia Keyboard, 2-Button Wheel Mouse, Amplified Stereo Speakers 
AC '97 Audio 
32MB S3 ProSavage8 integrated (1 AGP slot available) 
6 USB 2.0 ports (2 on front), 1 Serial, 1 Parallel, 2 PS/2, Microphone-In & Head Phone jack on front, Audio-In & Out, 3 PCI slots (2 available)


----------



## gotrootdude

www.Amazon.com. - Spend $250 On Electronics And Get $50 Off A Future Purchase.

Amazon has the following new Promotion: Spend $250 on Electronics, Get $50 Off a Future Purchase. This offer applies only to Amazon.com purchases made from June 29 through July 27, 2003. Offer does not apply to Computers, Software, Video Games, or Cell Phones & Service Stores.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Sharp VLNZ105U MiniDV Compact Digital Viewcam w/3" Color LCD, MMC/SD Memory Card Slot & USB Interface $219.99 After Rebate And Promo Certificate. HOT HOT
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006L9CT/

Amazon has the Sharp VLNZ105U MiniDV Compact Digital Viewcam selling for $369.99 with a $100 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006L9CT.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006L9CT.01.RB02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(pg1, pg2 expires 6/30/03). Your cost $269.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most. Amazon also has the following promotion: Spend $250 on Electronics, Get $50 Off a Future Purchase.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?path=tg/feature/-/476611
Your total cost after rebate and $50 promo certificate $219.99. VLNZ100U + VLNZ105U are the same model except color.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Epson Perfection 1260 Photo Flatbed Scanner $49.97 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Epson Perfection 1260 Photo Flatbed Scanner (search for 296424) selling for $79.97 with a $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003984.pdf
(exp. 7/02/03) making your cost $49.97 with 1 cent shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Jamstudio 7x5-inch USB/Serial 1000lpi Graphic Tablet w/SW for PC&MAC, $16.95! Posted 06.28.2003
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=KG-TABI&sourceid=00384104376336255890

List price: $49.99. Graphics tablets rule for Photoshop when you're needing to do a precise slice or fine tune a lasso. Even if you're not a photoshop whiz, you can use it to hand draw pictures that would be otherwise impossible with a mouse! Before, tablets might've run around $200, but now you can get your foot in the door for a low $16.95!

Get the Jamstudio 7.5-inch USB/Serial Graphic Tablet w/SW for PC&MAC at CompGeeks for just $16.95!


----------



## gotrootdude

GeForce4 MX440 64MB Dual VGA $50 at MicroCenter.com 
http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0160329
For those who need Dual VGA out, MicroCenter has the BFG Asylum GeForce4 MX440 Dual-VGA 64MB 4x AGP video card for $50 + shipping.


----------



## buddhafabio

any good deals on video capture cards and video capture software gotrootdude?


----------



## gotrootdude

Haven't found any lately, but will keep an eye open.


----------



## Guest

You can get an Alikeanzylopphenaline at eyes.com/cgi-bin/shoppingcart.cgi?id=9284823. 

HexStar


----------



## Guest

Oh no! Look at what I get when I goto this site:










  
j/k

HexStar


----------



## gotrootdude

Xabre 200 64MB DDR + Mobo + Fan $45 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AG200T8-D64-NB&sourceid=00384104774967759786
Place the Xabre 200 64MB DDR 8x AGP video card in your cart and enter code (GEEKBOARD) at checkout - the fan will be added to your cart automatically at $4.99, along with the Motherboard. This is what you get in addition to the vid card:

PC Chips M900 Intel 850 Socket 423 ATX Motherboard

Antec Jet Cool Socket 423 Heat Sink/Fan to 1.7GHz


----------



## gotrootdude

Amphion Media Works Dolby® Digital/DTS® Home Theater System dolby 5.1 with Progressive Scan DVD Player $99
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
Supports SVCD's and mp3's host of other features make it a wonderful deal, take a look.


----------



## JohnWill

> PC Chips M900 Intel 850 Socket 423 ATX Motherboard


Note that this MB only supports RDRAM, which is VERY expensive when compared to DDR RAM, I have one of these in my closet, useless to me.


----------



## starwolf39

Got any deals on DVD+R or DVD+RW media?


----------



## gotrootdude

Thanks for letting us know why they're throwing in the motherboard for $5.00 over the cost of the vid card johnwill, sometimes bargainhunting takes a lot of investigation on what exactly it is your getting, even if it sounds good.

NEW! Ritek 4.7GB 4X DVD-R White Printable Blank Media for General Use DVDR Disc in Bulk 50 Pack, Use coupon "af-5offrtk126" off $5.00, $88.50 Only! 
http://store.yahoo.com/meritline/neri44xdvwhp.html

www.BestBuy.com - TDK 100-Pack 4x DVD+R Disc Spindle $129.99 Shipped.
Best Buy has the TDK 100-Pack 4x DVD+R Disc Spindle selling for $129.99 Shipped free. Search for DVD+R47CB100.

Meritline.com has the Ritek 2.4X 4.7GB DVD+RW Blank Discs 25 Pack for $52 - $6 off coupon af-rtk6off [Exp 7/3] = $46 + shipping. Shipping is in the $5 range. 
http://store.yahoo.com/meritline/ritdvmed4724.html


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Thanks for letting us know why they're throwing in the motherboard for $5.00 over the cost of the vid card johnwill, sometimes bargainhunting takes a lot of investigation on what exactly it is your getting, even if it sounds good. *


I only know because I got the same MB on another similar deal from them, seemed too good to be true. They must have a warehouse full of them they're trying to unload.


----------



## boing

Hi, I'm just replying so that I can get the email notice
for the deals of the day. 

boing


----------



## ~Candy~

You can also hit the 'subscribe to thread button' below


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *You can also hit the 'subscribe to thread button' below  *


Well, actually it isn't a button, since that icon doesn't do the trick, you have to click on the link next to it.


----------



## Guest

We'll, if you goto laptopexperience.com, you can get great deals on used Dell and IBM laptops as well as parts, with great stafrf to top it all off. That's where I got my laptop for the great price of $400 and in new condition.

HexStar


----------



## brendandonhu

> _Originally posted by HexStar:_
> *We'll, if you goto laptopexperience.com, you can get great deals on used Dell and IBM laptops as well as parts, with great stafrf to top it all off. That's where I got my laptop for the great price of $400 and in new condition.
> 
> HexStar *


Looks like either the site is down or they are out of business.


----------



## ~Candy~

lol, john...........thanks


----------



## gotrootdude

Ericsson T300 (T-Mobile) Cam Phone -$100 at A1 Wireless 
http://www.a1wireless.com/frmZipcod..._&fksa=412&nnzm=5123125&mmnf=12366&bnbcbn=114
A1 Wireless has a bunch of phones for free after rebate, including the Sony Ericsson T300 + Camera for $0 - $100 rebate = -$100 after rebate ($40 plan). They have an 2-way shared plan ($80 plan) for a pair of T300 phones for -$200, with unlimited 2-way calls and 800 shared anytime.


----------



## gotrootdude

HP PSC 750xi Multifunction Machine $90 at www.Overstock.com

Search for 923284 to find this refurbished HP PSC 750xi Print/Scan/Copy Multifunction Machine for $90 shipped.

Up to 11 PPM black, up to 8.5 PPM color, 2400 DPI, USB interface


----------



## gotrootdude

Don't know if the rest of you do this, but Amazon.com gives nickles off thier merchandise for answering easy questions. I do this once per day. Amazon doesn't make it easy to find, so here's the link straight to the nickle questions, I keep the link on my desktop and check it daily with my e-mail. So far I've saved up around $5 by just answering the questions daily.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/xs/rewards/quiz.html/103-0754581-0565441


----------



## gotrootdude

Hp pavilion a210e series pc!! so cheap must click! 
Go to the 
HP site here 
http://www.shopping.hp.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccdfadcikdhgggicfngcfkmdflldfgg.0
and click on the "Customize a new hp pavilion a210e desktop starting at $349.99!"

Athlon XP 2000+ processor (1.67GHz)
FREE upgrade to 256MB DDR memory
40GB Ultra DMA hard drive
48x CD-ROM drive

Upgrade the CPU 2000 to 2400XP for $20 more!!!
Upgrade 80GB gfor $30 more!!!

over $250 is FREE Shipping!!

Get 10% off with code SV8248 !! well i dont know where u type in your code.. so you go try it your self..


----------



## gotrootdude

Cheap Antec-like case $35 no PS
http://www.buyxtremegear.com/blacturcasch1.html
It's a Chenming, so it is actually identical to the Antec though they really shouldn't use the Antec model number. They are Chenming steel cases. Thats who makes them for Antec. And they used the wrong number anway: 1040 means the one with with a 400W PS, what they meant was 1000.

Adding a 420W TurboLink PS for $20 is a good deal too. Decent PS made by CWT, same company that OEMs Antec power supplies.


----------



## gotrootdude

Free Kingston 32mb USB jump drive after rebate!!
http://www.globalcomputer.com

search for product ID C46493. It is $25 and comes with a $25 rebate!http://www.globalcomputer.com/media/html/universal/pdfs/C46493.pdf

Rebate Info:
$25 Kingston 32MB Traveler Rebate
Purchase a Kingston 32MB Traveler USB Drive between June 9th, 2003 and June 30th, 2003 and receive $25 back


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 120GB Internal Hard Drive $59.94 after rebate at www.Staples.com

Product # 503796

Has $50 rebate expires 07-05-2003 
Use $20 code 23648


----------



## Guest

No, you're joking right. No....you're not . That sucks, I got this laptop from them, I love them. I honostly hope to god they're not out of buisiness. Please god! K, sorry, I'll stop. *shuts up*

HexStar


----------



## Guest

Sure thing AcaCandy, I wanna start over after all.     

HexStar


----------



## gotrootdude

Fellowes 224 CD Album Price: $18.99 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000326O1/103-4408405-2188606


----------



## Guest

Go here for great deals on software and hardware.

HexStar


----------



## Guest

OK, my other laptop link was a dud and hopefully they're not out of buisness and the server's just down. Here's a WORKING site on laptop deals: http://www.computer-deals-cheap-laptops.com/.

HexStar


----------



## gotrootdude

Microsoft Action Pack Subscription $99!
Supposed to be for reseller companies.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Microsoft Action Pack Subscription is restricted to resellers, consultants, value-added resellers, value-added providers, system integrators, developers, system builders, hosts, service providers, and IT professionals who sell Microsoft products or provide solutions based on Microsoft products and technologies to third-party customers. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Action Pack Subscription (299) includes full-version copies of the following software:

Microsoft Windows ServerT 2003 Enterprise Edition NEW! 
Microsoft Business Solutions Customer Relationship Management (MSCRM) NEW in July! 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server 
Microsoft Small Business Server 2000 
Microsoft SQL ServerT 2000 Developer Edition 
Microsoft Exchange 2000 Enterprise Server 
Microsoft Mobile Information Server 2002 
Microsoft Visio® 2002 Professional 
Microsoft Office XP Professional 
Microsoft FrontPage® 2002 
Microsoft Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000 
Microsoft SharePointT Portal Server 2001 
Microsoft Publisher 2002 
Microsoft Project 2002 Professional 
New releases, service packs, and software updates as they become available

It should also be mentioned that there is a $200 a year re-subscription fee. By the License agreement, if you do not renew, you are suppose to remove all the software provided to you by MS.

To start your subscription, visit www.microsoft.com/partner/actionpack. You will be prompted to sign in to Microsoft .NET Passport and complete a brief registration with the Microsoft for Partners Web site prior to ordering your subscription. When prompted during the Action Pack ordering process, use promo code MHQ062 to take advantage of this offer.

Its a really good deal if you buy it and use it for a small office, it comes with 10 client license for each program.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Microsoft Action Pack Subscription $99!
> Supposed to be for reseller companies. *


Since they mention consultants, it pretty much opens the door to anyone.  It does look like a pretty good deal to have licenses to a lot of popular stuff...


----------



## Guest

Dang! I'm going to get that! 

HexStar


----------



## Flrman1

CompUSA has the Maxtor DiamondMax 200GB, 7200RPM,8MB cache, Internal E-IDE Hard Drive (You pay: $249.99. $129.99 after $50.00 Instant Saving, $120.00 Mfr. Mail-in Rebate. Regular Retail Price: $299.99)

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...a_cc&cm_ite=drive&[email protected]

I bought one of these a few weeks ago with the same rebate but my final price was $149.99 and the one I got had a free Ultra ATA /133 PCI card in the box. I don't know if this one will have the ATA card in it but this is a good deal either way.


----------



## gotrootdude

Dell Small Business Deals
Dimension 2350 P4 2.2 GHz with 15" Flat Panel LCD Monitor $498
http://www.dell.com/us/en/bsd/default.htm?DGVCode=BF
Enter "6W300 - dim235tv" in the "E-VALUE CODE" field on the left column
Select the FREE UPGRADE! 15 in (15.0 in viewable) E151FP Flat Panel Display
Price is $648
Send in $150 rebate 
http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/bsd/bsd_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm trying to price that one now gotroot, since I just ordered one that hasn't arrived yet a few days ago, but the $150 rebate doesn't go into the price list, as it did on the one I ordered before. Is there a secret or perhaps that rebate doesn't apply to that configuration????


----------



## gotrootdude

Sorry I was gone, Vacation!!!

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor® 40GB Hard Drive, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Hard Drive $34.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1802_SC_1802002_FM_173105_SK_368121
Office Depot has the Maxtor® 40GB Hard Drive, 7200 RPM Item# 368121 selling for $79.84 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=368121&level=SK
(exp. 7/12/03) and apply coupon 35179279 ($15 off $50 - exp. 8/07/03) at check-out and your cost is just $34.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.compusa.com

Maxtor 200GB 7200RPM Hard Drive $250 - $120 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003889.pdf
= $130 (298845)


----------



## gotrootdude

Apollo TV/Video Capture Card w/FM $34 at PC Micro

http://www.pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=409254
PC Micro has the Apollo GOOG-TV video capture card + TV Tuner with FM reception priced at $34 + shipping. Shipping is in the $8 range. Includes remote control.


----------



## gotrootdude

Black system starter kit $99 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=KG200-DVD-K&sourceid=00384104774967759786
The theme of this kit is black. Includes ATX Case, 16x Samsung DVD-ROM, PS/2 Keyboard, Samsung Floppy, External Drive Bay, Altec Lansing 221 Speakers, and Mouse. Everything is black. Get it at $127 - secret code GEEKBLACK = $99 + shipping.

(Watch out)
I'm a bit weary of compgeeks, most of thier cases seem very flimsy, plus I had a hard time with them recently.


----------



## gotrootdude

Memorex 2.4x DVD+R/+RW $132 at PC Micro
http://www.pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=410189 
PC Micro has the Memorex MP5125A 2.4x2.4 DVD+R/+RW + 16x10x40 CDRW drive priced at $132 + shipping. Shipping is in the $9 range. Looks like a rebadged Ricoh drive.


----------



## gotrootdude

Executive Leather Chair $34 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Enter code 35179279 for $15 off $50 purchase. Then search for item 680119 to find the Furniture At Work Executive Leather Chair for $70 - $15 coupon - $21 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=680119&level=SK
[Exp 7/26] = $34 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Ezonics EZMegaCam, Microsoft Photo Viewer and Lexmark i3 Printer Multimedia Kit $90 - $50rebate = $40
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?sku=E109-1000 KIT
For those that want to start taking digital pictures on the cheap.
Take digital photos, then enjoy the convenience of viewing digital photos on your TV and print them with the Low-Profile "Stackable" 2400 dpi Lexmark i3 USB Color Inkjet Printer!
No frills 1/2MP camera, printer, and TV viewer. 
Rebate - http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/Rebates/PDFs/l40-1150kit.pdf

Beware: TigerDirect.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - 16X40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive, 52X24X52 Internal CD-RW Drive, FRS Radio, And Pack Of Pens $24.94 After Rebates. HOT

Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=0F52YNK02V2
(exp. 8/23/03) and add the following items using the order by item number screen:

I/O Magic 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20219185 selling for $49.98 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
(#3 exp. 7/19/03) 
Pacific Digital 16x40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive Item# 20234159 selling for 49.98 with a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/misc/7-6-03pd16x.pdf
(exp. 7/12/03) 
Cobra Microtalk FRS104 2-Way Radio Item# 20180938 selling for $19.98 with a $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
(exp. 7/19/03) 
Zebra Tapli BOLD Retractable Ballpoint Pens Item# 20238672 selling for $5.99 with a $5.99 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/misc/TapliZebra.pdf

Your cost $49.98 + $49.98 + $19.98 + $5.99 = $125.93 - $25 coupon - $75.99 in rebates = $24.94 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Microsoft Wireless Router + Mouse $39 at OfficeDepot.com

1. First add this $20 off $75 couponhttp://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do using code 095464018 [Exp 7/31] 
2. Add 664273, Microsoft's Wireless Broadband Router for $79
3. Add k8000004, Microsoft's Wireless Optical Mouse for $40

Your total is $119 - $20 coupon - $20 rebate (UPC copy)
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=62557
[Exp 7/12] - $40 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=63036
[Exp 8/31] = $39 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

GeForce FX 5200 128MB with TV/DVI $69 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AFX5200DDR-128TV&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks carries the Bloody Monster brand GeForce FX 5200 128MB DDR AGP Video Card w/TV-Out and DVI for $69 + shipping.


----------



## bikerchick4G

gonna have ta change yer name to: gottheshoppinggenedude


----------



## bikerchick4G

O M G! whered that avatar come from


----------



## pyritechips

Hello again bikerchick! I see you got a cute avatar!!


----------



## bikerchick4G

wasn't the one I loaded man... i wanted my kitty drinkin from the toilet - its what I felt like yesterday LOL


----------



## pyritechips

AWWW!!! Need help loading it?


----------



## bikerchick4G

guess I'll have to resize it to attach it but opening PS7 sucks up my resources


----------



## pyritechips

did it say it was too big?


----------



## bikerchick4G

nope - again A SIMPLE TASK COMPLICATED


----------



## bikerchick4G

eeeeeeeeeeeeeep its still there LOL


----------



## bikerchick4G

I have ADD and am somewhat dyslexic - - - couldn'tchya tell by the tech forum???


----------



## bikerchick4G

I see, its 70x82


----------



## gotrootdude

[Free] Optical Mouse/Earbuds/Pen/USB HD ! for qualified people.
http://www.quickly-adapt.com/overview.asp
Sign in as GUEST


----------



## gotrootdude

[ HOT Deal] Asus A7N8X Deluxe Refurb $69
Its a refurb. but still a good price and with free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=&submit=Go&description=a7n8x

REFURBISHED: Asus Motherboard for AMD Athlon/XP/Duron Processors, Model# A7N8X Deluxe 
Specifications: 
CPU Supported: Socket A AMD Athlon/XP/Duron (support AMD XP2800) Throughbred core CPU ready 
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce2 SPP, nForce2 MCP-T 
FSB: 333/266/200MHz 
IDE: 2x channel ATA133 
RAM: 3x 184-pin DIMM Sockets (PC3200/PC2700/PC2100 non-ECC DDR Ram) 
Slots: 1x AGP (Pro/8X), 5x PCI 
Ports: 6x USB(2.0), 
Onboard Serial ATA: Silicon Image Sil 3112A Controller with 2 ports, support RAID 0/1 
Onboard Audio: Realtek ALC650 6-ch w/built in amplifier, integrated APU (Audio Processor Unit), Soundstorm Encoder 
Onboard LAN: MCP integrated 3Com MAC + Broadcom AC101L PHY 
Onboard Firewire 1394: 2 Ports MCP-T integrated IEEE 1394a + Realtek PHY 8801B Model#: A7N8X Deluxe


----------



## gotrootdude

[ HOT Deal] AMD 2100,GF4, 19inch mon , 40gb , cdrw , xp h $599
Found this hot deal on a nice fully complete AMD 2100+ With 19" monitor 3 pc stereo xp home cdrw , 40gb hd , 256mb pc3200 ram. With 3yr warranty

Configurable as well for more $$$$

http://www.cyberpowersystem.com/highendsystem/amdvaluexp.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

120gig 8mb cache Hard Drive $90

http://circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?b...BV_EngineID=cceladciklghmgecfngcfkmdffhdffg.0

regular price - $159.99 + tax 
rebates - $20 MIR, $50 MIR
final price - $89.99 + tax


----------



## gotrootdude

Timex internet messenger watch for only $50.00, plus you get a year of free skytel alphanumeric paging service. 
http://www.timex.com/bin/detail.tmx?item=650044900318

enter code MASTER2003 for an extra 20 percent off

CAUTION! It EATS BATTERIES. One every 8 weeks. And these are the same as hearing aid batteries. It comes with a starter 4 pack. Fortunately, there is an easy access door for quick change

After a year, trash the watch, the skytel pager service is very expensive. :down:


----------



## gotrootdude

Trade in your P3 933EB or P31GEB and get Free MB/CPU/Fan

Got P3 933EB or P31GEB Slot 1 CPU? Trade it in for a 
P4 1.5 GHZ CPU
P4 Intel MB
Fan Heatsink

Absolutely Free

Terms and conitions of CPU:
1. Must be a slot 1 CPU
2. Must have FSB of 133 MHZ
3. Good and in functional conditions

*No purchase necessary

AD in Computer User July 2003 BA edition pg 13

http://www.acmicro.com/
866-acmicro (226-4276)


----------



## gotrootdude

Seagate 120GB 2MB Cache HDD $80 at Dartek.com 
http://www.dartek.com/ItemDetails/index.cfm?ItemNo=3322-37287&afid=1061&OSC=628
Dartek carries the Seagate ST3120022A 120GB 7200RPM Hard Drive for a good price of $80 + shipping. This one is supposed to be quite quiet. Shipping runs in the $8 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

Refurb Playstation 2 Console $115 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PS2CONSOLE-R&sourceid=00384104774967759786

CompGeeks has the refurbished Playstation 2 Console with Dual Shock controller for $145 - super secret code GEEK1PS2 = $115 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Current Coupon Listing.

Coupon Code 35179279 - $15 off $50 (exp. 8/07/03) 
Coupon Code 95464018 - $20 off $75 (exp. 7/31/03) 
Coupon Code 26489511 - $20 off $100 (exp. 7/19/03) 
Coupons can be entered when viewing cart.


----------



## gotrootdude

Sony DW-U10A DVD±RW CDRW $199 www.LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/dvso25950.html
LiveWarehouse has the Sony DW-U10A DVD±RW CDRW Combo Drive at a new low price of $199 with free priority shipping. Available in beige at $199, gray $218, or black $215.


----------



## gotrootdude

Officemax has the Cendyne 4x DVD-RW or 4x DVD+RW for $230 and starting on July 13th. There will be an instant $40 rebate and a $60 mail in rebate. You can also use a $30 coupon.
So...
$230 - $40 IR - $60 MIR - $30 coupon = $100

Upcoming Office Max Deals listing:
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/prePrintIndex.jsp


----------



## gotrootdude

Nikon Coolpix 2500 $149 after MIR Shipped

199.99 at Ritz Camera with a $50 Nikon MIR. No sales tax and no shipping on products over $100 
http://www.ritzcamera.com/webapp/wc...&langId=-1&productId=8135201&topCategory=1134


----------



## gotrootdude

These are not for those who would place value in having a "high quality" case. These are simply the lowest prices anywhere on a box for installing a motherboard, esp. when shipping is considered.

Ebuyer.com has this JNC model 4JA82(A) 
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=60752
for $19.99 and this KingCase model 517
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=60719
for $20.01. Both are midi towers with 300W power supplies, no fans. And free ground shipping.

for extra $8, this case with 500W PS looks better 
http://www.amamax.com/pomaatblatx11.html

They have a USA branch. There are 2 flags in the right upper corner click the appropriate flag for your continent.

Flimsy, but good for corporate pc's that won't be moved around.


----------



## gotrootdude

In the market for a great Heatsink. Here's some smoking ones!!

Thermalright SK-7 $14.99
http://www.case-mod.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=350
They also have the AX-7 on sale for 13.49
http://www.case-mod.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=533

pick up some panaflo fans for $4 a pop for a quiet cooling solution.


----------



## gotrootdude

Deal starts 7/13/03 Be quick when they post it!

Officemax 17" Monitor $60

Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...e=yes&searchType=product&searchString=logisys
and add something small to reach $150, then search for

17" True Flat Screen Monitor.
Item # 20200881, Style # LGX750

will have $40 instant rebate and $60 mail in rebate http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/Logisys1.pdf

Your cost $190 - $40 instant rebate - $60 mail in - $30 coupon = $60


----------



## gotrootdude

Deal starts 7/13/03 

Officemax Visioneer MX230 2MP digital Camera + 32MB SD card + reader $50 after $100 instant rebate!


----------



## JohnWill

WOW! That was a lot of deals in one shot!  gotrootdude, you're burning up the bargain sites to collect all of those.


----------



## Flrman1

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Officemax has the Cendyne 4x DVD-RW or 4x DVD+RW for $230 and starting on July 13th. There will be an instant $40 rebate and a $60 mail in rebate. You can also use a $30 coupon.
> So...
> $230 - $40 IR - $60 MIR - $30 coupon = $100
> 
> Upcoming Office Max Deals listing:
> http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/prePrintIndex.jsp *


Gotrootdude how do I find the $30 coupon for this?


----------



## gotrootdude

Gigafast Wireless PCMCIA Card $16
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10318112&dcaid=1688

Buy.com for $56 - $40 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/12627-35IngramMicro.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $16 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002 Standard Make $2 After Rebate. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005N9AC/
Amazon has Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002 Standard selling for $17.99 as part of the Friday Sale and a $20 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/004/flight_sim_rebate.pdf
(exp. 8/31/2005) is available making you $2. To get free shipping bump your order over $25


----------



## gotrootdude

160 gb 8 mb cache with ata133 pci 79.00 + tax
Maxtor 160gb 8mb cache + pci ata 133 card 79.00 + tax on 179.00 Starts SUNDAY 7/13 
**NOTE** The $80 rebate is NOT up yet, it will be up on the OD site this Sunday 7/13!!!!!!!!!! 

This Sunday at Office Depot online, Maxtor 160gb 8mb cache w/ata card for $179, use the $80 rebate and also use $20 off $75+ coupon code, 095464018 . Final price, $79 

Maxtor drive $179 
- $80 Rebate 
- $20 coupon 095464018 
= $79


----------



## gotrootdude

Dimension 2400 2.2GHz Desktop + 15" LCD $498
Dell Business has this Dimension 2400. Add the free E151FP Flat Panel Display upgrade (adds $100) to bring your total to $499 - $50 rebate + $49 shipping = $498 after rebate.
Celeron 2.2GHz, 128MB DDR, Dell Keyboard/Mouse, XP Home, Free ISP, WordPerfect, 40GB Drive, 48x CDROM, Integrated AV, 10/100 Ethernet.

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?CS=04&kc=6W300&oc=dim24min


----------



## gotrootdude

Kingston 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory $10 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
1. Enter code 35179279 for $15 off $50 purchase [Exp 8/7]
2. Get item 391809, Kingston 256MB PC2100 DDR for $48, pad to $50
3. Your total is then $50 - $15 coupon - $25 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=391809&level=SK
[Exp 7/19] = $10 with free shipping


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $25 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Super hot deal to start your wireless network! Grab this $20 off $75 coupon (enter code 095464018 [Exp 7/31]) and search for 613684 to find the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $70 + $5 stuff to qualify for coupon - $20 coupon - $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 8/2] - $10 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 7/19] with UPC Copy = $25 with free shipping. [BizRate]


----------



## gotrootdude

Weekly specials going on now at www.CompUSA.com

Here are the current CompUSA weekly specials, with rebates expiring on 7/19. Shipping starts at $5.

Western Digital 120GB 7200RPM 8Mb Cache $170 - $70 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004131.pdf
= $100

Maxtor 120GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Drive $110 - $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004039.pdf
= $80 (298702)

PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory $48 - $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004119.pdf
= $18 (289575)

PNY 512MB PC2700 DDR Memory $80 - $20 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004117.pdf
= $60 (300210)

Targus 208-Capacity CD Wallet $20 - $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004037.pdf
= $10 (294944)

Initial DVD-9530 5" Portable DVD Player = $180 (304139)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City for Windows = $30 (302644)


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 160GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $100 at OfficeDepot.com

Search for item 447679 to find the Maxtor 160GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $170 - $20 off $75 code 095464018 [Exp 7/31] - $50 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=62511
[Exp 7/19] = $100 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Magix Movies to CD & DVD Software $9.99.

www.CompUSA.com has Magix Movies to CD & DVD Software (search for 302536) selling for $9.99 + shipping. $39.88 + shipping at Amazon. They also have Magix Ptures to CD & DVD software (search for 302537) selling for $9.99 as well. $37.88 shipped at Amazon.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Hauppauge WinTV-GO PCI TV Tuner Card $29.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Hauppauge WinTV-GO PCI TV Tuner Card Mod# 190 (search for 260799) selling for 49.99 with a $10 Mfg rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004070.pdf
(exp 7/19/03 - original UPC) and a $10 Mfg rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004073.pdf
(exp. 7/19/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $29.99 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

In store coupons for officemax discounts for 7/13/03

http://www.personal.kent.edu/~xuzhu/images/FriendsAndFamilyA-C.pdf


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Kodak CX-4200 2.0 MegaPixel Digital Camera, Cobra FRS Radio, And Vision Elite Pen $74.96 After Rebates.

Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccdkadcildmklfjcfngcfkmdffjdfgg.0
(exp. 8/23/03) and add the following to your cart using the order by item# link on the OM homepage:

Kodak CX-4200 2.0 MegaPixel Digital Camera Item# 20213582 - $99.98 
Cobra Microtalk FRS104 2-Way Radio Item# 20180938 - $19.98 with a $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
(exp. 7/19/03) 
Vision Elite Black Bold .8mm Rollerball Pen Item# 20083115 - $8.29 with a $8.29 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/misc/7-13-03Uniball.pdf
(exp. 7/29/03)
Your cost $128.25 - $25 coupon - $28.29 in rebates = $74.96 with free shipping. This camera is on the back of the current Circuit City sales circular for $129.99. Great first digital camera.


----------



## gotrootdude

Kingston 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory $10 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
1. Enter code 35179279 for $15 off $50 purchase [Exp 8/7]
2. Get item 391809, Kingston 256MB PC2100 DDR for $48, pad to $50
3. Your total is then $50 - $15 coupon - $25 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=391809&level=SK
[Exp 7/19] = $10 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - KDS® XF-9B 19" Flat-Screen CRT Monitor $127.38 Shipped.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_17_CT_1703_SC_1703018_FM_180023_SK_558866
OffficeDepot has the KDS® XF-9B 19" Flat-Screen CRT Monitor Item# 558866 selling for $177.38 with a $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=63722
(exp. 7/19/03) and apply coupon code 26489511 ($20 off $100 - exp. 7/19/03) making your cost $127.38 with free shipping. Features: 1600 x 1200 max res, 3-year limited parts and labor + KARES advance replacement warranty.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Cendyne Internal DVD+RW Drive $119.98 After Rebates.

Office Max has the Cendyne Internal DVD+RW Drive Item# 20348170 selling for $209.98 with a $30 OM rebate http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
(#23 exp. 7/19/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/Cendyne1.pdf
(exp. 7/19/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promo.jsp?campaign=GMNVC4VT2V2
(exp. 9/12/03) and add the drive to your cart. Your cost just $119.98 after coupon and rebates with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

WD 80GB Drive + 256MB DDR $45 at OfficeMax.com

1. Add this $25 off $125 coupon to your arsenal 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=ccdjadcilfjgfdecfngcfkmdffjdffl.0
[Exp 8/23]
2. Add the Kingston 256MB PC2100 DDR at $40 - $30 rebates

3. Add the Western Digital 80GB 7200RPM Drive at $100 - $40 rebates

Your total is then $140 - $25 coupon - $10 rebate
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
[Exp 7/19] - $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/Kingston1.pdf
[Exp 7/19] - $10 rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/PCash1.pdf
[Exp 7/19] - $30 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07/WD1.pdf
[Exp 7/19] = $45 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Dazzle DV-Editor 3-Port Firewire PCI Card, -$0.01 SHIPPED FREE! Posted 07.15.2003

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=39902732&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
Edit digital video on your computer and create your own masterpieces with a Firewire card. The Dazzle DV-Editor 3-Port Firewire PCI Card helps you capture and output digital video in DV format for full motion, full frame video quality. This card comes with software to guide you through all the steps so you can show off your video editting skills!
Go to Circuit City and add the Dazzle DV-Editor 3-Port Firewire PCI Card to your cart for $69.99
Send in the $20 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=76878&c=1&b=g
(expires 07.19.2003)
Also send in the $50 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=77010&c=1&b=g
(expires 07.19.2003) for a final price of -$0.01 SHIPPED FREE


----------



## gotrootdude

Track your rebates with this free rebate tracking software:

http://ftp.pcworld.com/pub/new/home/rebate20.exe


----------



## gotrootdude

Comfort Products Black Leather Massage Chair, $59.84 SHIPPED FREE!

List price: $250.00. Give your backside a better seat wit the Comfort Products Black Leather Massage Chair. This chair features five massage motors and has adjustable massage modes and an automatic massage program. A three hour cordless battery is easily rechargeable and can be used while in the chargeable mode. The chair also features a one-touch seat height adjustment, tilt lock, five-star base and dual roller casters. Plus, for those who are worried about reliability, this massage chair comes with a 5-year chair and 15-year massager warranty!

Go to OfficeDepot and activate the $20 off $75 coupon with code "50870025"
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do

Add the Comfort Products Black Leather Massage Chair to your cart for $79.84
Your final price is $59.84 shipped free


----------



## gotrootdude

Dazzle Multimedia 6-in-1 Memory Card Reader, $11.99 SHIPPED FREE!

List price: $31.99. Here's a great deal on a multi-card reader! The Dazzle Multimedia 6-in-1 reader can read CompactFlash, IBM Microdrive, SmartMedia, SD Card, MultiMediaCard, and Memory Stick without breaking a sweat!
Pick up the Dazzle Multimedia 6-in-1 Reader for $31.99 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006LL8P/
Send in the $20 rebate 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...ics/B00006LL8P/rebates/01/104-8532491-2343152
(expires 08.31.2003)

This item ships for free with Super Saver Shipping!


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Track your rebates with this free rebate tracking software:
> 
> http://ftp.pcworld.com/pub/new/home/rebate20.exe *


I track mine with a free Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Dazzle Multimedia 6-in-1 Memory Card Reader, $11.99 SHIPPED FREE! *


After you get this reader, drop into their website and download the firmware upgrade for Lexar SmartMedia if you want to avoid problems in the future.


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $25 at OfficeDepot.com
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Expiring. Grab this $15 off $50 coupon (enter code 35179279 [Exp 7/31]) and search for 613684 to find the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $70 - $15 coupon - $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 8/7] - $10 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 7/19] with UPC Copy = $25 with free shipping.

I've got 2 of these, one at each end ot the house, they really work good and have a update on D-links website to get 4X speed up from 2X.


----------



## gotrootdude

Intellimouse Optical 5-button $16 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/mums10910.html

LiveWarehouse has this optical mouse at $16 - $5 code MS5 + $5 Priority Shipping = $16 shipped. This is a full-featured 5-button mouse. Limit one.


----------



## ~Candy~

Fry's Electronics (if you are lucky enough to have a store nearby) 200 Gig Western Digital Hard Drive 8MB buffer 7200 spin, 3 year warranty $199.99 after $120 mail in rebate. At their website, Outpost.com, it's $10 more, plus shipping of course


----------



## gotrootdude

Soyo SY-KT400 DRAGON Ultra RAID $89 at DealSonic.com 
http://www.dealsonic.com/sosydrulamds.html?AID=8354798&PID=404255

Dealsonic has the Soyo SY-KT400 DRAGON Ultra AMD Socket-A ATX Motherboard with RAID for $89 - $5 coupon sc057072303 [Exp 7/23] + $5 shipping = $89 shipped.

Socket-A AthlonXP CPUs, IDE RAID, 4-Channel Audio, 8X AGP Pro

10/100 Ethernet, 4-Port USB 2.0, 1-Year Warranty


----------



## skydiver

Free CD_RW at Office Max! 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537090423


----------



## ~Candy~

And a bunch of other stuff too  I definitely got one of those, such disposable items any more 

Free delivery too! Even ordering $100 worth of rebate items  If you order more than $150, look for a $30 off coupon  I think it's posted above somewhere


----------



## ~Candy~

BTW, there's an APC Battery Backup available at Office Depot, you can use the online $15 off coupon, there is a $10 rebate, $30 instant savings, which makes the price $44.86 plus tax.

500VA USB 2.0, item number 882-685


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive $55 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Enter code 35179279 for $15 off $50 purchases. Then search for item 678133, the Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive for $100 - $15 coupon - $30 rebate http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133&level=SK
[Exp 7/27] = $55 shipped after rebate.


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $15 at OfficeDepot.com
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Expiring. Grab this $15 off $50 coupon (enter code 35179279 [Exp 7/31]) and search for 613684 to find the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $70 - $15 coupon - $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=63428
[Exp 8/2] - $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 7/26] with UPC Copy = $15 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

For those who wish to use girder or WinLIRC with their universal remote to remote control thier PC!

USB to IRDA adapter free AR at Outpost.com 
http://www.outpost.com/product/3638295 
Outpost has this USB to IRDA adapter for $30 - $30 rebate 
http://image.fp.outpost.com/art/rebates_pdf/3638295.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = Free + shipping. Good for specialty apps such as wireless connections with IRDA capable cell phones, PDA's, keyboards and printers.

Links to automation software and explanations.

http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/
http://www.girder.nl/
http://www.infomaticsonline.co.uk/Download/1135505
http://ircont.virtualave.net/
http://www.pcremotecontrol.com/info.html
http://www.mediatexx.com/
http://www.lirc.org/
http://www.sixdots.de/index.php?id=miriam&lang=en
http://www.charmedquark.com/


----------



## gotrootdude

Radeon 9600 256MB DDR DVI Card $139 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgsa29400.html
LiveWarehouse has the ATI Radeon 9600 256MB DDR Video Card with DVI / TV-Out for $139 with free shipping.

SMC EZ Connect 2.4GHz 11 Mbps 802.11b Wireless PC Card for $20.
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/ncsc27000.html


----------



## rosh325

Can that wireless card connect my laptop to wi-fi? And if so, do i need any additional software/is there any that can tell me if im in a wi-fi hotspot?


----------



## JohnWill

If you're in a residential area, I can tell you right now you're not in a Wi-Fi hotspot.  In truth, the real utility of an 802.11b wireless card in your laptop is simply to give you mobility in your own house while connecting to your own wireless network.


----------



## rosh325

no..but i am going to a college which has several hot spots


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *For those who wish to use girder or WinLIRC with their universal remote to remote control thier PC!
> 
> USB to IRDA adapter free AR at Outpost.com *


FWIW, Girder specifically states that they're not compatible with IrDA devices, different IR wavelength and protocols.


----------



## gotrootdude

There is a plugin for girder and IrDA, it simply states:

IrDA (success not guaranteed, as these thing where not designed as a remoteIR receiver, DON'T EMAIL ME WITH SUPPORT QUESTIONS FOR THIS DRIVER I WILL NOT RESPOND. if this driver works for you consider yourself lucky. If it doesn't too bad, IRda is not ment to be used as a remote receiver.) Don't know if it will work or not, although, I've had luck in the past with all kinds of IR reciever hookups.


----------



## gotrootdude

Of course you could always go the way of building your own serial port IR reciever.

http://www.manoweb.com/alesan/lirc/


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I picked up that one from Outpost since it was free, but then I went and read the Girder page. 

On the bright side, it works well with my laptop and offers 4mbit/sec transfers between them, so the transceiver works well.


----------



## b4uv1

Repeatedly get error message with this code.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by b4uv1:_
> *Repeatedly get error message with this code. *


What code?


----------



## b4uv1

Coupon code #35179279 for $15 0ff $50 purchase at Office
Depot. Sorry, Iguess I should have been clearer the first time. The code was in the subject line but didn't say which store.


----------



## gotrootdude

Office Depot Code that I got.

$10 off $50 - Code 74203142 (exp. 7/31/03) 
$15 off $50 - Code 35179279 (exp. 8/07/03) 
$15 off $75 - Code 92923224 (exp. 12/31/03) 
$20 off $75 - Code 95464018 (exp. 7/31/03) 
$20 off $75 - Code 50870025 (exp. 7/31/03) 
$20 off $100 - Code 56428685 (exp. 7/28/03) 
$75 off $500 - Code 70826188 (exp. 8/16/03) 

But then again, both Officemax and OfficeDepot have been known to end a promotion early....


----------



## ~Candy~

I used the $15 code Sunday and it worked fine


----------



## rosh325

where could i pick up a 4pin to 6 pin firewire cable? would they have it at office max?


----------



## gotrootdude

http://www.cablestogo.com/


----------



## gotrootdude

Buy.com - Dazzle Multimedia 6 in 1 Reader $8.99 After Rebate.
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10332289&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Dazzle Multimedia 6 in 1 Reader Item# CFJLJT selling for $28.99 with a $20 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/005/6in1_Rebate.pdf
(exp. 8/31/03) making your cost just $8.99 with Free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Buy.com - GigaFast WF721-AEX Wireless 11Mbps 802.11b PC Card Free After Rebate And Free Shipping. HOT

Buy.com has the GigaFast WF721-AEX Wireless 11Mbps 802.11b PC Card Item# CG5CWQ selling for $29.37 with a $29.37 Mfg rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/12627-35IngramMicro.pdf
(offer 12633 exp. 7/31/03 - $40 rebate but states rebate can not exceed pruchase price so $29.37). Start shopping with this Free shipping link 
http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=80093652&dcaid=1688&dcaid=1688
(exp. 7/31/03 - new customers/accounts) and add Item# CG5CWQ to your cart and checkout. Free card with free shipping!


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Vanderbilt Gray Fabric Executive Chair $29 After Rebate.

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do...nfo=SG_2_CT_803_SC_803011_FM_181194_SK_679943
OfficeDepot has the Vanderbilt Gray Fabric Executive Chair Item# 679943 selling for $69.99 with a $20.99 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=63779
(exp. 7/26/03) and apply coupon code 95464018 ($20 off $75 - exp. 7/31/03) at check-out (add $5.01 of filler to get to $75) and your cost is just $29 with free shipping.

Venture Leather Executive Chair Item# 680119 for same...


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor® 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive $54.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1802_SC_1802002_FM_682745_SK_678133

OfficeDepot has the Maxtor® 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive Item# 678133 selling for $99.84 with a $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=63787
(exp. 7/26/03) and apply coupon code 92923224 ($15 off $75 exp. 12/31/03) in cart view and then checkout. Your cost $99.84 - $15 coupon - $30 rebate = $54.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - D-Link AirPlus DI-614+ Wireless 2.4GHz Broadband Router $14.74 After Rebates. HOT HOT
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1803_SC_1803015_FM_181030_SK_613684
Office Depot has the D-Link AirPlus DI-614+ Wireless 2.4GHz Broadband Router Item# 613684 selling for $69.74 with a $20 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=63227
(exp. 7/26/03 - copy of UPC) and a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=63428
(exp. 8/02/03 - original UPC) and apply coupon code 92923224 ($15 off $75 exp. 12/31/03) in cart view and then checkout (add $5.26 of filler to get to $75 to activate coupon) making your cost $14.74 with free shipping. I've been using this router for over a year with great results. New firmware available to increase this to 4X or 44Mbps.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Visioneer OneTouch 8700 USB Scanner $24.99 After Rebate. (repost)
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005RKO1/
Amazon has the Visioneer OneTouch 8700 USB Scanner selling for $54.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00005RKO1.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 8/30/03) making your cost $24.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Loaded Dell Dimension2400 Desktop Only $519, After $150 rebate!

Dell Dimension 2400 Desktop with 2.4Ghz Pentium 4 Processor, 17" CRT Monitor, Altec Lansing ADA215, 80GB HD, DVD-Rom, Plus FREE 2nd Bay CD-RW Drive for $519 after $150 Rebate at DellHome! Start with "Dimension 2400 Faster Processor! $499". And then you need to add about $100 dollars worth of things to be able to use the $100 off code 4011E8634CB0. (Hurry this code expires 7/25!) All of the extra bells and whistles should already be checked for you!
http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/default.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

Dungeon Seige:
List Price: $29.99 
Price: $19.99 
You Save: $10.00 (33%) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...03-7593699-5295860?v=glance&s=outlet&n=548166

Friday sale, 16hours remaining.

Asheron's Call 2: Fallen Kings
List Price: $29.99 
Price: $19.99 
You Save: $10.00 (33%) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...03-7593699-5295860?v=glance&s=outlet&n=548166


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - Belkin 4-Port USB Economy Hub - Black $4.99 After Rebate.
http://www.bestbuy.com/
Best Buy has the Belkin 4-Port USB hub (search for F5U021) selling for $19.99 with a $15 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=37844&skuid=3982550&h=387
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost just $4.99 with free shipping. Hub comes with a 6' USB cable.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - Crucial Technology 512MB PC2100 DDR DIMM Memory $39.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has Crucial Technology 512MB PC2100 DDR DIMM Memory (search for CT6464Z265) selling for $54.99 with a $15 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=37896&skuid=5310889&h=387
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $39.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Tropico Game For PC Free After Rebate.

CompUSA has the game Tropico (search for 282958) selling for $5.99 with a $6 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004223.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost free. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Western Digital 200GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive 149.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Western Digital WD2000JBRTL 200GB hard drive (search for 298819) selling for $269.99 with a $100 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004246.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03 - original UPC) and a $20 rebate (exp. 8/02/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $149.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Maxtor 250GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $199.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Maxtor L01P250 250GB hard drive (search for 302225) selling for $249.99 with a $50 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004176.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $199.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Maxtor 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $59.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Maxtor L06P080 80GB hard drive (search for 301730) selling for $89.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004175.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $59.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Fellowes Slim Jewel Cases, 100 Pack $4.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has a Fellowes Slim Jewel Cases, 100 Pack (search for 303689) selling for $14.99 with a $10 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004225.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $4.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - SMC 7004VWBR 11 Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router $29.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the SMC 7004VWBR 11 Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router (search for 295202) selling for $59.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004253.pdf
(Exp. 8/05/03) making your cost $29.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - SMC 2662W EZ Connect 11-Mbps Wireless USB Adapter $19.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the SMC 2662W EZ Connect 11-Mbps Wireless USB Adapter (search for 284777) selling for $49.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004253.pdf
(exp. 8/05/03) making your cost $19.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - SMC 2635W EZ Connect 2.4GHz Wireless Cardbus Ethernet Adapter $19.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the SMC 2635W EZ Connect 2.4GHz Wireless Cardbus Ethernet Adapter (search for 303367) selling for $39.99 with a $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004253.pdf
(exp. 8/05/03) making your cost $19.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - SMC 7004VBR Barricade Cable/DSL Broadband Router $9.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the SMC 7004VBR Barricade Cable/DSL Broadband Router (search for 294660) selling for $39.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004288.pdf
(exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $9.99. Use coupon code AMEXPEN (exp. 7/31/03) to get penny shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Netgear CM212 Broadband Cable Modem $49.99 after rebate, shipping is free. (List Price $99.99) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006LHM7/qid=1059108182/sr=11-1/
List Price: $99.99 
Price: $69.99 
You Save: $30.00 (30%) 
Mail-In Rebates: $20.00 
Price After Rebates: $49.99 - Shipped Free -


----------



## gotrootdude

WD 200GB 8MB HD $120 Shipped free after Rebate
Dell Small Business has the Western Digital Special Edition Caviar 200GB 8mb buffer hard drive for $120 shipped after rebate.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/default.aspx?cs=04&DGVCode=BF&c=us&l=en
Search and Add A0080840

Auto Discount: -20%
Rebate Price: -$120.00
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/rebates/A0080840.pdf


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Envision EN-710e 17" CRT Monitor $38.85 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_17_CT_1703_SC_1703018_FM_685504_SK_799246
Office Depot has the Envision EN-710e 17" CRT Monitor, Putty Item# 799246 selling for $128.85 with a $70 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=64496
(exp. 8/02/02) and apply coupon code 50870025 $20 off $75 (exp. 7/31/03) while in cart view and your cost is just $38.85 shipped.

Just ordered one, had to phone in the order due to website problems. 1-800-godepot


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - AVERATEC 3150H Notebook with Mobile AMD Athlon XP-M Processor 1600+ $749.99 After Rebate.
http://www.bestbuy.com/?i=true
Best Buy has the Ultra-portable Averatec Mod# 3150H Notebook computer selling for $949.99 with $150 BB rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38676&skuid=5422189&h=387
(exp. 8/02/03) and a $50 Mfg. rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=36981&skuid=5422189&h=387
(exp. 8/31/03) making your cost $749.99 with free shipping. Search for 3150H.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Rio SP-150 Portable CD Player with MP3 and WMA Playback $29.99 After Rebate.

Circuit City has the Rio SP-150 selling for $59.99 with a $30 rebate (exp. 8/02/03) making your cost just $29.99 with free shipping. Search for SP150.


----------



## mobo

something I came across. Mind you I haven't used it but I thought i would post it for others to check out amazon


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes NAV 2003 for free is a good deal. I purchased NAV 2003 for $22.00 after I received a $20.00 Rebate. Amazon.com has a lot of good deals.


----------



## JohnWill

I've equipped a number of machines with a lot of software on Amazon's free software deals.


----------



## ~Candy~

For anyone who may be intersted, CompUSA has a 300 watt power supply for $19.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

DellSB.com - D-Link DI-624 AirPlus Extreme G Wireless Router $58.36 After Rebate. (today only)
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/default.aspx?cs=04&DGVCode=BF&c=us&l=en
Dell Small Business has the D-Link Di-624 802.11g wireless router (search for A0130811) selling for $97.95 with an auto 20% off (-$19.59) and a $20 rebate 
ftp://ftp10.dlink.com/pdfs/rebates/Wireless_MIR_0703.pdf
(exp. 7/31/03) making your cost $58.36 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

WWW.BestBuy.com - Audiophase Sports Portable CD Player with FM Tuner, MP3 Playback and Remote $39.99 Shipped.

Best Buy has the Audiophase Sports Portable CD Player with FM Tuner, MP3 Playback and Remote (search for CDT432M) selling for $39.99 with free shipping.

Audiophase Portable CD Player with 45-Second Skip Protection, MP3 Playback and Remote $29.99 Shipped.

Best Buy has the Audiophase Portable CD Player with 45-Second Skip Protection, MP3 Playback and Remote (search for CDM450R (red) or CDM540B (blue)) selling for $29.99 with free shipping.

Fuji 50-Pack 2.4x DVD+R Disc Spindle $69.99 Shipped.

Best Buy has a Fuji 50-Pack 2.4x DVD+R Disc Spindle (search for 25302252) selling for $69.99 with free shipping.

Philips 100-Pack 48x CD-R Disc Spindle $7.99 After Rebate.

If you don't mind actually paying for CD-R's Best Buy has a Philips 100-Pack 48x CD-R Disc Spindle (search for D48N650) selling for $31.99 with a $20 mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38149&skuid=5388699&h=387
(exp. 8/02/03 - original UPC) and a $4 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38679&skuid=5388699&h=387
(exp. 8/02/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $7.99 with free shipping.

Kingston Technology HyperX 256MB PC3500 DDR DIMM Memory $49.99 After Rebate.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38274&skuid=5517746&h=387
Best Buy has the Kingston Technology HyperX 256MB PC3500 DDR DIMM Memory (search for KHX3500/25) selling for $65.99 with a $16 rebate (exp. 8/02/03) making your cost $49.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Dimension 2400 desktop $329 Free Shipping
Dimension 2400 desktop w/ P4-2.2GHz, 128MB DDR, 40GB, free DVD or 48x CDRW upgrade, NIC, XP Home for $479 - $50 instant discount - $100 rebate = $329 w/ free shipping.
http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?CS=04&kc=6W300&oc=dim2413
Upgrade to the 2.4 for only $30.
has a free upgrade to 512mb ddr ram as well.

Rebate - http://www.dell.com/us/en/bsd/topics/nntopic_mail_in_rebate_popup.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

APEX 5131 (3 disc Changer) at Wal-Mart for $59.99.


----------



## gotrootdude

eCOST has the GEM 17" LCD Flat-Panel Display (GEM GL-822AB) for $309 after $40 rebate
http://www.ecost.com/Images/RAPCoupons/4334.pdf
, free shipping. $10.95 handling.
1280x1024 max resolution, 350:1 contrast ratio, 16.7 Million Colors, Ergonomic Design.

http://www.ecost.com/ecost/shop/detail.asp?dpno=249775


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $60 A/R F/S
»www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?id=678808[?]
OfficeDepot has the Maxtor 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $110 -$20 off $100 coupon code - 23095768 -$30 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678808&level=SK
=$60 with Free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

VTech Cordless Phone (reg $40) now $9.99 (Save 75%)

VTech VT92-9110MHz Analog Cordless Phone
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=0007-20&path=tg/detail/-/B00005QSQA


----------



## gotrootdude

Altec Lansing 2.1 Multimedia Speakers $30 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
Word on the street is that CircuitCity has these Altec Lansing ALC 221 2.1 Multimedia Speakers for $50 - $20 rebates [Exp 8/2] = $30 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

ATI Radeon 7500 64MB Dual Monitor AGP $40 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=100-432001&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has the ATI Radeon 7500 64MB DDR for $40 + shipping. A cheap card for multiple monitors since it supports dual output with the VGA and DVI ports. TV output as well


----------



## gotrootdude

PC Micro has the Memorex MP5125A 2.4x2.4 DVD+R/+RW + 16x10x40 CDRW drive priced at $115 + shipping.

http://www.pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=410189


----------



## gotrootdude

KLH DVD Player with CD/CD-R/RW, MP3-CD, WMA and Kodak Picture CD Playback on sale at bestbuy for only $41.99 with Free shipping!

http://www.bestbuy.com/
Search item - KD1220

Plays svcd's as well, lags on audio with svcd's unless you use this simple trick....

http://www.geocities.com/evbq64a/vcdtrick.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

Made a mistake and posted todays deals here...
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=123567&goto=lastpost

Whoops


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - HP PSC1210 Flatbed Color 3-In-One $64.98 After Rebates And Gift Cards.

OfficeMax has the HP PSC1210 Flatbed Color 3-In-One (item# 20332203) selling for $99.98 with a $10 gift card via rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECard.pdf
(#29 exp. 8/30/03). Start shopping with this $25 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=0F52YNK02V2
(exp. 8/23/03) and add the following items using the "order by item number" link on the home page.

HP PSC1210 Flatbed Color 3-In-One (item# 20332203) selling for $99.98 with a $10 gift card via rebate (#29 exp. 8/30/03). 
Khypermedia 100-Pack 32X CD-R Item# 20187245 - $20 with a $8 rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#64 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) and a $12 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03) 
Khypermedia 100-Pack Black Slim Jewel Cases Item# 20161502 - $8 with a $8 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#65 exp. 8/30/03) 
Your cost $127.98 - $25 coupon - $28 in rebates - $10 gift card = $64.98 shipped free.


----------



## gotrootdude

Overstock.com - Factory Reconditioned Gateway 18.1-inch TFT Flat-panel LCD Monitor $398.99.
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2...386&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-FK8saI03.ZUWjzHDTBDH2Q
OverStock has the Factory Reconditioned Gateway 18.1-inch TFT Flat-panel LCD Monitor selling for $419.99. Use this 5% off any order link 
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=CUSTOM&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-z6zCMxCGolQ31gIkcX1sSw
and your cost falls to $398.99. Add $2.95 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

10 Pack of Refurb 9.1 GB SCSI Hard Drives for $79

MacResQ has 10 Pack of Refurbed 9.1 GB Seagate, 7200 RPM 80 Pin SCSI Hard Drives for $79.

http://www.macresq.com//store/detail.php?prodID=P009634

Seagate 
Product: MegaPak 10 Pack of 9.1 Gigabyte Seagate, 7200 RPM 80 Pin SCSI Hard Drives 
Mfg Model No: ST19171WC 
Platform: Mac & PC 
Availability: In Stock 
Condition: Refurbished 
Warranty: MacResQ 90 day Warranty 
Return Policy: 15 Days for Refund, 30 Days for Store Credit 
Product ID: P009634 (use when ordering by phone) 
Our Price: $79.99


----------



## gotrootdude

DELL 128mb USB Flash Memory Key Storage - $23.36 
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...tegory_id=4325&customer_id=19&c=us&l=en&cs=19

Manufacturer Part# G1001
Dell Part# 311-3729


----------



## gotrootdude

Logitech Cordless Freedom Headset Retail Box, 2 for $28!

Check out this cool cordless headphone deal from Dealsonic! It's still in the retail box - FedEx Ground shipping is just $3.95!

Go to www.Dealsonic.com and search for "DSLOGCFREEH"

Get 1 for $15 or 2 for $28!


----------



## thisbejonas

Just a quick note i went and got the maxtor 120gb hard drive deal (59 bux after rebates ) the next day i told a buddy about it and he tried to go get it and they changed it . they took off the 20 $ instant rebate but still sold it to him for the web price of 109 $ plus 30 $ mail in rebate . the manager told my friend that a guy had come in the day b4 and got it for the 109 base price with 20 $ instant saving plus 30 $ mail in rebate. he said that "the guy had stole it and they had to change thier price and also notified the other stores in the area about it" hahahhahahahha thanks gotrootdude ....sure wish i had had a couple more hundred bux on me i would have bought them out and put them on ebay or something


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Thanks the Hard Drive deals ... :up:


----------



## n2gun

Silver 10-Bay Aluminum ATX Case w/400 Watt Power 
Supply!................$49.99

http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=v90sel


----------



## n2gun

Motorola T5200 TalkAbout FRS Two-Way Radio - 2 Pack!....................$22.99

http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=2xt5200


----------



## ~Candy~

Is there any way to make one of those hard drives portable with a USB connection of some sort?????????


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Is there any way to make one of those hard drives portable with a USB connection of some sort????????? *


Any standard EIDE drive can be put into a USB and/or Firewire case. I have a total of five USB drives, and one USB/Firewire drive. All were standard IDE drives that I purchased a case for and put a standard drive into it. Two of them are 2.5" drives in really small cases to go on the road.


----------



## ~Candy~

Where, where, where? I need one  


ROAD GAME


----------



## ~Candy~

http://order.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bi...5ee8878a4d0e188d850456c44cfeebd415ba06351434e

Will that work?


----------



## gotrootdude

Acacandy

Portable USB 2.0 3.5"/5.25" Drives Enclosure 
http://store.yahoo.com/micro-plus-store/
Sale price: $27.95


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks!


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Maxtor 160GB, 7200RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra Series ATA/133 Hard Drive $99.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Maxtor Mod# L01P160 160GB hard drive selling for $139.99 with a $40 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004319.pdf
(exp. 9/07/03) making your cost $99.99. Add $5 for shipping.

SMC Networks 2.4GHz 54 Mbps 802.11g Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router $69.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the SMC Networks Mod# SMC2804WBR 2.4GHz 54 Mbps 802.11g Wireless Cable/DSL Broadband Router (search for 303356) selling for $99.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004340.pdf
(exp. 8/09/03) making your cost $69.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

The SMC Networks Mod# SMC2802W EZ Connect 802.11g 2.4GHz 54 Mbps Wireless PCI Card (search for 303158) and the SMC Networks Mod# SMC2835W EZ Connect 802.11g 2.4GHz 54 Mbps Wireless Cardbus Adapter (search for 302978) is $49.99 after using the same rebate as above.

CompUSA has a Memorex 4x DVD+R Media, 4.7GB, 25 Pack, Spindle (search for 304496) selling for $35.99. Add $5 for shipping

CompUSA has a Memorex 4.7GB DVD-R Media, 50 Pack Spindle (search for 300411) selling for $59.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

JungSoft 128MB Flash Drive + 10/100 NIC $5 at www.OfficeDepot.com

1. Add the JungSoft 129MB USB Flash Drive (523324) for $40
2. Add the Microsoft 10/100 Network Card (664372) for $20
3. Total is $60 - $15 off $50 code 17022525 [Exp 8/7] - $20 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=523324
[Exp 8/9] - $20 rebate 
http://rebateimages.teg-online.com/64061.jpg
[Exp 8/9] = $5 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive $50 at www.OfficeDepot.com

Enter code 23095768 [Exp 8/7] for $20 off. Then search for item 678133, the Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache Drive for $100 (add some clips 429266) - $20 coupon - $30 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133
[Exp 8/9] = $50 shipped after rebate.


----------



## thampiverghese

Thanx AcaCandy.Yours is the one I am talking about.Thanks any way for others who replied.That was fast.


----------



## gws226

Hey all... I haven't seen any deeply discounted CD burners in a while so I though I would make a post...

I think its a rebadge... I just ordered one anyways.
Micro Advantage 52x24x52x internal CD-RW drive
Includes Nero software to archive, distribute or create your own CDs right away. Automatically detects the type of media placed in the drive.

$69.99
- $20 instant rebate
- $40 manufactures mail in rebate
=$9.99

Valid from 7/20- 9/13

Link to both product and rebate: http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536892754&prodBlockOID=537047399

edit: sorry guess that doesn't work... 
Goto: http://OfficeMax.com and search for item #20220529.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Epson C62 Inkjet Printer $40 shipped from BestBuy.com*
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...30036&type=product&productCategoryId=cat01015
BestBuy has the Epson C62 Inkjet Printer for a good price of $40 with free shipping. Uses Micro Piezo ink jet technology, for 14 ppm in black, 10 in color. Up to 5760 x 720 optimized dpi with Resolution Performance Management.

*Wireless PCMCIA or USB Adapter $17 at MicroPlus *
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...30036&type=product&productCategoryId=cat01015
MicroPlus currently has good prices on their wireless networking equipment, including your choice of USB or PCMCIA cards for $17 + shipping. Shipping starts at $8.

MP-R425 Wireless Broadband Router = $30 : MP-A13 Wireless Access Point = $30

MP-U11 Wireless USB Adapter = $17 : MP-C100 Wireless PCMCIA Card = $17

*Refurbished PlayStation 2 Console $110 at PC Mall *

http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/ctype/check.asp?unit=1
Search for Playstation 2 to find the refurbished console for $140 - $30 rebate 
http://www.pcmall.com/Images/RAPCoupons/3725.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $110 + shipping.

*NEC 4x2.4x12 DVD+R/+RW Drive $135 at www.NewEgg.com *

Search for DRW-NE-0ND1100A to find the OEM NEC 4x2.4x12 DVD+R/+RW drive for $135 with free shipping.

*Silver 10-Bay Aluminum ATX 400W Case $45 at CompGeeks.com *
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=V90SEL&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has this sweet 10-Bay Aluminum ATX 400W Case for $50 - 10% off code bensbargains = $45 + shipping.

Other random deals include 24-Disc CD Wallet for $3, Disney SketchBoard Serial/USB Graphics Tablet for $18, both using the 10% off code above.

*www.CompUSA.com - KOGi L7EH 17.1-inch LCD Multimedia Monitor $299.97 After Rebate.*

CompUSA has the KOGi L7EH 17.1-inch LCD Multimedia Monitor (search for 288547 for white or 305628 for black) selling for $389.97 with a $90 Mfg rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004328.pdf
(exp. 8/09/03) making your cost $299.97 + shipping.

*OfficeMax.com - K-Byte 256MB DDR Memory Module $9.98 After Rebates.*

OfficeMax has the K-Byte 256MB DDR Memory Module Item# 20149867 selling for $41.98 with a $15 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#12 exp. 9/13/03) and $17 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Kbyte.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03) making your cost $9.98. get over $50 for free shipping.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Thanks ... :up:


----------



## gotrootdude

Refurbished 18.2GB 10K U160 SCSI Drive $16 at Surplus Computers http://www.surpluscomputers.com/

Search for ST118202LC to find refurbished Seagate 18.2GB Ultra160 10K SCSI Drives for $16 each plus shipping. Get a 10 pack for $150.


----------



## gotrootdude

Check this out, http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=29836#

A $100 dollar piece of luggage for $12 (shipping is $1)
American Tourister Burgundy Garment Bag


----------



## gotrootdude

128MB USB drive +nic $7 and change 

Office Depot has a 128MB USB flash drive for $49 with an $10 instant rebate and a $20 MIR. 
http://www.officedepot.com/txtSearchDD.do?searchTxt=523324
they also have a Microsoft NIC for $19.98 with a nice $19.98 MIR making if free.
http://www.officedepot.com/txtSearchDD.do?searchTxt=664372
okay, so you take both items and buy them together along with a $15 off $50 coupon code: 17022525 and it comes to something like $7 and some change after you get both MIRs. chances are the items will show out of stock on their site so what you'll have to do is to sign in your OD account and go to your cart which will be empty. then you'll enter your coupon code and print your empty cart. go to your local OD which will probably have both items in stock and tell them that you wanna use the coupon code that was emailed to you.


----------



## gotrootdude

nforce2 ultra 400 for 59 shipped 
http://www.futurepowerpc.com/scripts/details.asp?PRDCODE=MB_CTC_7NJL3

Chaintech 7NJL3 (Socket-A / nForce2) Motherboard

Processor Support : AMD 
Front Side Bus : 400Mhz 
Chipset : nForce2 400+MCP 
Memory Support : DDR400 (PC3200) 
Maximum Memory : 3GB 
Form Factor : ATX 
PS2 Ports : Yes 
Parallel Port : 1 
Serial Ports : 2 
Rear USB : 2 
Front USB : 4 
Onboard Video : No 
Onboard Audio : Yes 
Onboard LAN : Yes 
Floppy Controller : Yes 
SCSI Controller : No 
IDE Controller : 2 ATA133 
Serial ATA Controller : No 
IDE RAID : No 
Serial ATA RAID : No 
Firewire 1394 : No 
AGP : AGP8X 
PCI : 5 
ISA : 0 
CNR : 0 
AMR : 0 
ACR : 0


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Thanks ... :up:


----------



## gotrootdude

*Logitech Z640 5.1 Speaker System $57 at Amazon.com *
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...41004-1717550?v=glance&s=electronics&n=507846
Amazon has the Logitech z640 5.1 Speaker Set priced at $57 with free shipping.

*Logitech Z-540 4.1 Speaker Set $41 at Overstock.com *
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2...p=F&siteID=isIkAyUyNbM-q8usiMy.Y.MVdAsfJnUhiQ
Overstock has the Logitech Z540 4.1 Speaker Set (refurbished) for $40 + $1 shipping = $41 shipped.

*Lexmark Z23 Color Printer $19 at OfficeMax.com *
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ath=/product/prodBlock.jsp&BV_UseBVCookie=yes
OfficeMax has the Lexmark Z23 Color Printer on clearance for $19 + shipping. Prints at 1200x1200, 8ppm black, 5ppm color. Does not include USB A-B cable (required).

*www.Dealsonic.com - Asound SPLS808 3 Piece Subwoofer System $7.*

Dealsonic has the Asound SPLS808 3 Piece Subwoofer System selling for $7 or two for $12. Add $4.95 for FedEx ground shipping. Search for DSASSPLS808.

*www.Dealsonic.com - Logitech Cordless Freedom Headset Retail box (980118-0000) $15.*

Dealsonic has the Logitech Cordless Freedom Headset (search for DSLOGCFREEH) selling for $15 or 2 for $28. Add $4.95 for FedEx ground shipping.

*HSN.com - Set Of Two 25' Flat Hoses With Reels And Nozzles $17.91 Shipped. *

HSN has a Set Of Two 25' Flat Hoses With Reels And Nozzles (search for 712-333) selling for $15.95. Use coupon code 865435 (25% off - new customers/accounts) at checkout and your price drops to $11.96. Add $5.95 for shipping and your total cost is $17.91 shipped to your door.


----------



## gotrootdude

Edge DiskGO! 128 MB Drive Watch $88.48 Very cool!
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...roduct_id=2310532&path=0:3944:3951:3955:57089

Fully functional watch is water-resistant to 100 meters and shockproof up to 15,000 volts
Immediately appears as a hard drive on the user's desktop
Integrated flash drive writes at 1 Mbps and reads at 4.2 Mbps
Secure password protection software is built in for added security
Plugs directly into any computer's USB port and is plug-and-play compatible with all popular operating systems
Immediately appears as a hard drive on the user's desktop, allowing easy transfer and storage of pictures, MP3s, slide presentations, spreadsheets and other data 
Writes at 1 Mbps and reads at 4.2 Mbps 
Secure password protection software is built in for added security
Operating system requirements: Microsoft Windows 98 (requires drivers), 98SE (requires drivers), 2000, Me, NT, XP, Linux 2.4 or Mac OS 9.0
USB cable
1-year limited warranty

(how do they make it water resistant?)


----------



## JohnWill

Although I don't really have the need for it, the memory watch is pretty cool!


----------



## gws226

I can't believe there isn't an option to have it synch up to one of the world clocks whenever its plugged in!


----------



## gotrootdude

*Maxtor® 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive $49.84 After Rebate. (back in stock)*

www.OfficeDepot.com has the Maxtor® 80GB Ultra ATA/133 Hard Drive Item# 678133 selling for 99.84 with a $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678133
(exp. 8/09/03) and apply coupon code 23095768 ($20 off $100 exp. 8/07/03) after adding something small to get over $100 (paper lips - $0.25 Item# 429266) and your final cost is $49.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*SMART Modular Technologies 256MB CompactFlash Card $44.98 After Rebate. (today only)*
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10311571&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the SMART Modular Technologies 256MB CompactFlash Card Item# CVFX4G selling for $59.98 with a $15 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/CF256.pdf
(exp. 8/07/03 - today) making your cost $44.98. Use this Free Shipping on anything over $25 Coupon!
http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=80093652&dcaid=1688
All Stores! Expires 8/31! to get it shipped for free as well.


----------



## nautilus_sam

Kingston has 256 MB compact flash for 39.99 after mail in rebate of $15
64MB for $9.99
and 128MB for $29

http://www.shop.kingston.com/08promo/default.asp?bannersource=ktchome


----------



## nautilus_sam

Link for the micro plus wireless notebook cards for $16.95 +shp
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/micro-plus-store/index.html


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Thanks sam ... :up:


----------



## gotrootdude

*Amazon.com - Phillippe Richard 5-Piece Deluxe Bakeware Set Free After Rebate. *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009A9V8/

Amazon has the Phillippe Richard 5-Piece Deluxe Bakeware Set selling for $19.99 with a $20 rebate
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00009A9V8.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 8/31/03). Orders over $25 ship for free. Includes two 9-inch round cake pans, one rectangular cake pan, muffin pan, and cookie sheet all with nonstick coating.

Add $5.01 to order to get free shipping. I bought a 128mb Sandisk SD card for $33.95 with mine. Anything for free is always great.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Maxtor 80GB HD for ~$30 *
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=499949

Staples has this drive

for $109.94, Apply coupon # 97234 to bring cost to $89.94. Use these two rebates.
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblo...s?prID=43040&bundleId=258194&promoCd=03-57316 ($30 off)
http://www.maxtor.com/en/support/rebates/pdf/CM0357312.pdf ($30 off)
Final cost $29.94 before taxes.

Please note: Both rebates specify original reciept, but, according to others, you can send a copy of the UPC with the STAPLES rebate form and a note attached stating the UPC was sent with the MFR rebate and they will honor both!!!! You *MUST* include the note.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Western Digital Raptor WD360GD 36.7GB Serial ATA 10,000RPM Hard Drive w/8MB Buffer $136.50 *

http://www.googlegear.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=101221


----------



## gotrootdude

*128MB Sandisk Cruzer Mini USB 2.0 storage for $24.94 AR *

http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=515627

www.staples.com search for SKU: 515627 
$34.94
-$5.00 coupon (code 97777)
-$10.00 rebate
______________

$19.94 + tax

Buy other stuff to get it up to $50.00 for free shipping (buy 2 Cruzers maybe?) Find someone to buy one for and keep one for yourself!

You can buy up to 5 units that will qualify for the $10.00 rebate each.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~

Just an FYI, GJAGG....everytime you post just 'thanks' we get notified via email and come check the thread.....


----------



## visago

http://www.twstore.com/c5epc100-blbl.html

100 ft cables for 7.99


----------



## gotrootdude

*www.CircuitCity.com - Microsoft Windows XP Professional Upgrade $109.99 After Rebate.*

Circuit City has Microsoft Windows XP Professional Upgrade (search for 659556714291) selling for $169.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=78074&c=1&b=g
(exp. 8/09/03) and a $30 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=77627&c=1&b=g
(exp. 8/09/03) making your cost $109.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Cold Cathlode Light in UV or Red $6 each at iocombo.com 
http://www.iocombo.com/main/?rid=&storeid=
Search for Eumax CCFL to find the Eumax Cold Cathode Light (in UV or Red) for $6 + shipping. Comes with inverter. Shipping is in the $5 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

ReSound 128MB Mp3 Player / Recorder $60 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=128-AN-MP0302-PB&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has this neat Andus ReSound 128MB Voice Recorder/MP3 Player/Storage Device for $60 + shipping. The 64MB Version is priced at $43.


----------



## gotrootdude

Radeon 9600 256MB DDR DVI Card $129
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgsa29400.html
LiveWarehouse has the ATI Radeon 9600 256MB DDR Video Card with DVI / TV-Out for $129 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Biostar M7NCD nForce2 Motherboard $60 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=m7ncd-pro-n&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has the Biostar M7NCD Pro nForce2 Ultra Socket A ATX Motherboard for $67 - 10% coupon code bensbargains = $60 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Maxtor L01P080 80 GB, 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive $59.99 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007DX3B/
Amazon has the Maxtor L01P080 7200 RPM 80 GB Hard Drive selling for 89.99 with a $30 rebate
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3B.01.RB05.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3B.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

(pg1, pg2 exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $59.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - 2.4GHz 802.11b 11Mbps Wireless Router with 4 Port Switch $19.99.

CompUSA has the FMI WE711APR wireless router (search for 295106) selling for $19.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 160GB 8mb $80 After Rebate - Free Shipping
{{{{ - Deal starts 08/10/03 - }}}}
Staples has the Maxtor Ultra 160GB 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive for $80.04 shipped Free - after rebate.

Search- 504516
www.staples.com
Buy an Erasor or something to get over $150 { PAP70522 }
I hope one of these stupid codes works!
Code: 97691 $30 off $150 (exp 8/31/03)
Code: 68650 $30 off $150
Code: 91523 $30 off $150

Rebate Price : -$40.00


----------



## gotrootdude

Peachtree Accounting Free A/R & Make $30!
Print the $30 off.

http://prefctr.ddc.dartmail.net/Sta...A53;/34t&g=upuqp%FE&t=v%B0&c=6865013306596143
Go to your local Staples any day on or after 08/10/03.

Purchase Peachtree Accounting 2004
{ Peachtree: $159.99 }

{{{Rebate Price:- $160.00 }}}

If you have a nice manager, You can also stack the 12% off coupon http://prefctr.ddc.dartmail.net/Sta...A53;/34t&g=upuqp%FE&t=v%B0&c=6865013306596143


----------



## gotrootdude

Western Digital 160GB 8MB Cache Drive $100 at CompUSA.com 
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...&cm_pla=General&cm_ite=asdfddd&ref=performics
CompUSA has the Western Digital 160GB 7200RPM 8MB cache Hard Drive for $170 - $70 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004331.pdf
[Exp 8/16] = $100 + shipping. 3 year warranty.


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link AirPlus DI-614+ 22Mbps Router $30 at www.CompUSA.com

CompUSA has the D-Link DI-614+ AirPlus 802.11b Router (item 297247) for $30 + shipping. Almost a no-brainer at this price without rebates.


----------



## gotrootdude

Free or cheap after rebate specials at www.CompUSA.com

CompUSA has the following items for free or cheap after rebate, with rebates expiring on 8/16. Shipping starts at $5, or free if you pick up in-store.

SpeedStream 10/100 PCI Ethernet Adapter $5 - $5 rebate = Free (SS1019)

32MB CompactFlash Memory Card $10 - $10 rebate = Free (289450)

32MB SmartMedia Memory Card $10 - $10 rebate = Free (289025)

Professional CD Label Kit $15 - $15 rebate = Free (292176)

Memorex Slim Jewel Cases, Colors, 30 Pack $10 - $10 rebate = Free (278360)

TDK 48x CD-R Media 50-Pack $13 - $10 rebate = $3 (298543)


----------



## gotrootdude

Cheapy printer @ Target

Lexmark Z23le 1200X1200 8ppm black, 5ppm color. Comes with starter cartridges in color and black. $24 with no rebate hassles.


----------



## gotrootdude

Soyo Dragon Ultra Platinum KT333 (Retail/New) for $49.99 @ the geeks

http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SY-KT333DUPE-N


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon Free AR stuff
25 Titles just listed...free after rebate. Plus don't forget the free after rebate Phillippe Richarde Bakeware set and Microsft Plus!

Amazon.com Free-Bates!

Art Explosion Business Card Factory Deluxe 
Winway Resume Deluxe 
Typing Pal Junior 
Typing Pal 3.0 
ENTERACTIVE Your Balloon Maker (Windows) 
PDF Producer 
DarkBASIC 
Kiplinger's WILLPower 
Ultra WinCleaner 2003: Destroy It 
Ultra WinCleaner One-Click 
Norton Internet Security 2003 
VirusScan Home Edition 7.0 
STOPzilla - The ULTIMATE Popup Killer! (paper sleeve) 
BlackICE PC Protection 
PowerPDF 2.0 
Instant.exe 2.0 
SpyPC 7.0 
Deadly Dozen : Pacific Theater 
Jagged Alliance 2 Gold Edition 
Monopoly Tycoon 
Rails Across America 
Warbirds 3 
Warrior Kings 
World War 2 Online: Readers' Choice Edition 
Enter the Matrix

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=sonycams-20&path=tg/feature/-/491561


----------



## gotrootdude

Outpost is having 11 software titles FAR

http://www.outpost.com/entry?search...20604+3469573+3440523+3569844+2946715+3439463

3504184, NORTON SYSTEM WORK/FIREWALL 2003 BUNDLE 
$69.99, $70.00 Rebate

3440523, NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL 2003 
$39.99, $40.00 Rebate

3469573, ALOHA BOB PC RELOCATOR 
$19.99, $20.00 Rebate

3520604, TOTAL BURN PLAT SUITE 
$19.99, $20.00 Rebate

3676605, PAPERPORT PRO 9.0 OFFICE 
$169.99, $100.00 Rebate

2946715, Virtual Art Museum 
$14.99, $15.00 Rebate

3439463, NORTON ANTIVIRUS 2003 
$39.99, $40.00 Rebate

3569844, INSTANT CD/DVD 
$39.99, $40.00 Rebate

3598904, MY TYPE ARTIST 
$19.99, $19.99

3245941, Planetarium Platinum 
$14.99, $15.00 Rebate

3677965, DVD COPY 
$30.00, $30.00 Rebate


----------



## gotrootdude

Sign up for the Visa Student Scoop email Here and recieve a $10 dollar off, no minimum purchase coupon for Crutchfield.com.

http://p02.com/visarewards/register.dyn?v=1&w=s


----------



## gotrootdude

10 off 10 at Goodorient.com

code FR10CUS

www.goodorient.com


----------



## gotrootdude

VisionTek Xtreme Go 64 MB USB 2.0 Flash Drive 
List Price: $39.99 
Price: $34.99 
You Save: $5.00 (13%) 
Mail-In Rebates: $25.00 
Price After Rebates: $9.99

Rebate valid till 8/15/2003 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...cs/B0000A086G/rebate-info/102-4076097-0724107


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BananaRepublic.com - 30% off 
code: BRFRIEND


----------



## gotrootdude

25% off JC Penny.com 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Save 25% on regular-priced* apparel, bath, bedding, decorative accessories, luggage, rugs, shoes and accessories, table linens and window coverings. 

How to save at jcpenney.com: 
1. After placing items in your shopping bag, enter code APPEM in the "promotional code" box on 
the shopping bag page. 
2. Your discount, if applicable, will be reflected on the order summary page at final checkout. 
3. Shop now! Offer ends August 13, 2003.


----------



## gotrootdude

Northwestern Bell Mini Corded Telephone $1.99
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...96146&type=product&productCategoryId=cat06011

something fun to play with


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Maxtor 160GB 8mb $80 After Rebate - Free Shipping
> {{{{ - Deal starts 08/10/03 - }}}}
> Staples has the Maxtor Ultra 160GB 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive for $80.04 shipped Free - after rebate.
> 
> Search- 504516
> www.staples.com
> Buy an Erasor or something to get over $150 { PAP70522 }
> I hope one of these stupid codes works!
> Code: 97691 $30 off $150 (exp 8/31/03)
> Code: 68650 $30 off $150
> Code: 91523 $30 off $150
> 
> Rebate Price : -$40.00 *


The last one is the only one that works 

Staples.com reserves the right to reject orders that use a coupon code that was obtained from a bulletin board or other Internet site. Staples.com also reserves the right to reject orders with a coupon code that was transferred from a direct mail recipient or is in violation of any coupon restriction listed above.



Looks like a nice 17" LCD monitor $299 AR.

http://instorespecials.staples.com/...enumber=12&rapid=18881&listingid=-2098536660&


----------



## gotrootdude

*Deals from Buy.com*

*TRENDnet TK-200 2-Port KVM Switch Kit $19.98 After Rebate.*
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10333124&dcaid=1688

TRENDnet TK 200 - Monitor/keyboard/mouse switch - 2 port Item# CJKKGS selling for $29.98 with a $10 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/July_Buy2.pdf
(exp. 8/15/03) makin your cost $19.98 with free shipping. TRENDnet's TK-200 2-Port KVM Switch Kit lets you manage two PCs with just one keyboard, monitor and mouse. Switch between two PCs with a simple press of a button. Randy points out that while Buy.com thinks they have a $5 rebate for this item it actually is a $10 rebate.

*Dazzle Multimedia 6 in 1 Reader $8.99 After Rebate.*
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10332289&dcaid=1688
Dazzle Multimedia 6 in 1 Reader Item# CFJLJT selling for $28.99 with a $20 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/005/6in1_Rebate.pdf
(exp. 8/31/03) making your cost just $8.99 with Free shipping.

*SMART Modular Technologies 256MB CompactFlash Card $44.98 After Rebate. *
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10311571&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the SMART Modular Technologies 256MB CompactFlash Card Item# CVFX4G selling for $59.98 with a $15 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/CF256RebateForm080703.pdf
(exp. 9/07/03) making your cost $44.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*www.Ink4Art.com - Up to 35% Off Compatible Ink Cartridges.*

Coupon Code "35%off" = 35% off compatable cartridges (exp. ?) 
Coupon Code "6pkdeal" = Buy on get on free on all Epson six packs for 740, 740i, 760, 860, 1160, Scan 2000, and Scan 2500 (exp. ?) 
Coupon Code "canon" = 30% off compatable 12 packs (exp. ?) 
Coupon Code "XPRESS" = free shipping (exp. ?) 
Coupon Code "UVspecial" = $10 off $29.99+ (exp. ?)


----------



## gotrootdude

*Canon CanoScan LiDE 20 Scanner $43* 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006AMSH/
Amazon has the basic Canon CanoScan LiDE 20 Flatbed USB Scanner for $43 with free shipping.

600x1200 Max Resolution, 48-bit depth, USB bus powered, Z-Lid expansion


----------



## gotrootdude

*Motorola Surfboard SB5100 Cable Modem $40*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008Y1BX/
Amazon has the Motorola Surfboard SB5100 Cable Modem with the latest DOCSIS 2.0 standard (and backwards compatible) for $65 - $25 rebate 
http://www.gi.com/cox_sandiego/rebate_sb5100.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $40 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Altec Lansing 5100 5.1 Speakers $79*
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=5100X-R&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks carries the refurbished Altec Lansing 5100 6-Pc 5.1 Channel Speakers w/Subwoofer for $79 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*HP dvd300i 4x DVD+R Drive $134*

OfficeDepot has the Hewlett-Packard dvd300i 4x2.4 DVD+R/+RW & 16x10 CDR/W DVD Writer for $149 - $15 off $75 code 92923224 = $134 with free shipping.

* No Rebates*


----------



## gotrootdude

*D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $30 *
http://www.techdepot.com/
Search for item S2177365 to find the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $55 - $25 rebate 
http://images.techdepot.com/comassets/MfgCoupons/3799.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $30 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Digital Research Internal 4x DVD+R/+RW Drive, 149.99 SHIPPED FREE! *

Best Buy carries the Digital Research Internal 4x DVD+R/+RW Drive for $179.99 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?j=1&id=1055388009215&skuId=5543361&type=product
Send in the $30 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=37960&skuid=5543361&h=387
to drop the price down to $149.99, shipped for free!


----------



## gotrootdude

*Sharp VLNZ55U MiniDV Compact Digital Viewcam Camcorder w/ 3" Color LCD, $299.99 SHIPPED FREE! *
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006L9CP/dealunivers06-20/002-0152290-5716026

List price: $629.99. MiniDV camcorder, with 10x optical and 300x digital zoom! It also features digital image stabilization, as well as digital effects and multiple shooting modes!

Check out the Sharp VLNZ55U MiniDV Compact Digital Viewcam Camcorder w/ 3" Color LCD for $299.99 and SHIPPED FREE with Super Saver Shipping!


----------



## gotrootdude

*Altec Lansing 251 5.1 6-Speaker System, $70.99 SHIPPED FREE! *
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007FS3M/002-0152290-5716026
Amazon has the Altec Lansing 251 5.1 6-Speaker System for only $70.99, shipped for free with Super Saver Shipping!


----------



## gotrootdude

Awesome Big Screen TV Deals

*Apex GB-5108 51" Projection TV
List Price: $1,499.99 
Price: $799.99 *
You Save: $700.00 (47%) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...52290-5716026?v=glance&s=electronics&n=507846

*Apex GB-4308 43" Projection TV
List Price: $1,299.99 
Price: $499.99 *
You Save: $800.00 (62%) 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00006FXGC/002-0152290-5716026


----------



## gotrootdude

*HP 2.1MP digital camera + 5550 inkjet printer $99*
This is a Target clearance offer. I went to my local target and I found a HP photosmart 320 2.1MP digital camera + HP 5550 color inkjet printer for $99.99. The bundle originally sold for $199, the camera alone is $149.99 and the printer alone is on sale at $99.99. You'll need to look at your local target to see if they have these on clearance too.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Sony J33 CLIÉ Handheld - $199.99 shipped*
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
Apply $20 off code 57656207 or 85305243

Find and add item 428095 to your shopping cart.

Reg Price $299.99
Sale Price $219.99 - $20 link = $199.99

Free Shipping (usually comes next day!)

The Sony J33 CLIÉ handheld features a smooth, translucent cover that protects the screen from dust and scratches. It flips easily out of the way for operation. The 66MHz processor, high-resolution color screen and built-in MP3 player are ideal for the latest multimedia applications. Get organized, listen to music and play games with one stylish handheld. You can even view and edit Microsoft Word and Excel files using Documents to Go Standard Edition by DataViz. Headphones are included


----------



## gotrootdude

*D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $30 at www.Amazon.com *
Search for "22Mbps Wireless"

Now Amazon has it discounted. Grab the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $55 - $25 rebate http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000068UY6.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 9/30] = $30 with free shipping.

The D-Link DWL-650 Wireless 22Mbps card takes full advantage of the enhanced bandwidth. Priced at $40 - $10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000068UY7.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 9/30] = $30 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*USB 2.0 Aluminum 2.5" Enclosure $15 at Meritline.com *
http://www.myaffiliateprogram.com/u...UqxH+usb-enclosure-hard-drive-external-1.html
Meritline has this stylish USB 2.0 Aluminum 2.5" External Hard Drive Enclosure for $20 - $5 code af-5off018e = $15 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*HP P4 2.53GHz 512MB 80GB DVD $529 at CompGeeks.com *
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=HP724C-R&sourceid=00384104774967759786
Grab this refurbished HP 2.53GHz System at $579 - super secret code GEEK724C = $529 + shipping.

Pentium-4 2.53 GHz, 512MB DDR, 80GB Drive, 40x12x40 CDRW, 16x DVDROM

10/100 + 56k, XP Home, FireWire, Integrated Audio/Video, KB/Mouse

Not much more than I could build it for.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Turtle Beach Santa Cruz Soundcard $45 at NewEgg.com *
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=&submit=Go&description=santa+cruz
Search for TBS-3400-01 to find the Turtle Beach Santa Cruz 5.1 sound card at $40 + $5 shipping = $45. It's the OEM version.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Chaintech GeForce4 FX 5600 256MB $139 at LiveWarehouse.com *
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgex26810.html
LiveWarehouse has the Chaintech nVIDIA GeForce4 FX 5600 256MB DDR for $139 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

*RioVolt SP50 Mp3-CD player $32 at CompGeeks.com *

CompGeeks has the RioVolt SP50 Mp3 CD Player $35 - 10% off coupon code bensbargains = $32 + shipping.

Plays Audio CD, CDR, CDRW. 120-second anti-skip, ID3 tag display

10 hour battery life using only two AA batteries


----------



## gotrootdude

*Eumax 4-port Hi-speed USB 2.0 Mini Hub $13 at iocombo.com *
http://www.iocombo.com/main/?rid=&storeid=
Search for item ADUH24W to find the Eumax 4-port Hi-speed USB 2.0 Mini Hub for $13 + shipping. It's a powered hub to support your power hungry USB devices. Shipping is in the $5 area.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Trendware 2-Port KVM with Cables $20 at Buy.com*
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10333124&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Trendware 2-Port KVM with Cables for $30 - $10 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/July_Buy2.pdf
[Exp 8/15] = $20 with free shipping. It allows you to use the same Keyboard/Monitor/Mouse with two comps with the flip of a switch.


----------



## gotrootdude

*Biostar M7NCD nForce2 Motherboard $58 at NewEgg.com*
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?description=13-138-227&refer=bizrate
NewEgg has the Biostar M7NCD Pro nForce2 Ultra Socket A ATX Motherboard for $73 - $15 rebate 
http://www.biostar-usa.com/rebates/BMARebate.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $58 with free shipping.

nVidia nForce2 Ultra 400/MCP chipset, 400 MHz FSB, Integrated 10/100

Integrated Audio, Six USB 2.0, Five PCI Slots, 8x AGP, 3-DIMM Slots


----------



## gotrootdude

* 20% off coupon for cvs.com *
http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/promotion?pid=5578


----------



## gotrootdude

*OMAHA STEAKS 
The All American Combo Reg. $197.00 only $49.99 after coupon + $13.99 shipping = $63.98 *

* Time for cookouts!*

Includes: 
4 (5 oz.)Filet Mignons, 
4 (6 oz.)Top Sirloins, 
4 (4 oz.)Boneless Pork Chops, 
2 (4.5 oz.)Stuffed Sole with Scallops and Crab, 
4 (4 oz.)Gourmet Burgers, 
8 (3 oz.)Gourmet Franks, 
10 servings Potatoes au Gratin

PLUS 3 FREE Gifts! 
(FREE 6-Piece Cutlery Set, 
Cutting Board and 
6 juicy and delicious Omaha Steaks Burgers

For those who wants to get the deal. Just follow these instructions.

1. Click HERE to go to Omaha Steaks (skip this) 
http://shop3.omahasteaks.com/servle...UsL0bE6IH1g-z0HPLTdBY5E5v8R7sbIj6A&SRC=RZ0308

2. Click on 'ORDER FROM A MAILING' (you will see this on the left of the page you arrive on) 
3. Enter Priority code RW3541 
4. Click Continue. 
5. Add item number 4560RWG to cart.

$10 discount will show up once you click checkout.


----------



## gotrootdude

eCost.com - Refurbished D-Link DI-614+ AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz 802.11b 22Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL Router $9.99 After Rebates.
http://www.ecost.com/ecost/ecsplash/default.asp?adcampaign=external,EWB01743
eCost has the Refurbed D-Link DI-614+ wireless router (search for 1914232) selling for $59.99 with a $30 mfg rebate 
http://www.ecost.com/Images/RAPCoupons/4201.pdf
(exp. 8/31/03) and a $20 ecost rebate 
http://www.ecost.com/Images/RAPCoupons/4388.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03) making your cost $9.99 with free shipping. They will tack on a handling & processing fee of $3.95 however.


----------



## gotrootdude

eCost.com - 10 Pack Of JVC 60 Minute MiniDV Tapes And A 64MB SmartMedia Card $19.95 After Rebate.
http://www.ecost.com/ecost/ecsplash/default.asp?adcampaign=external,EWB01743
eCost has a 10 pack of JVC 60 minute MiniDV tapes (search for 1058529) selling for $19.95. They have free shipping on orders over $25 so I added a Viking 64MB Smartmedia card (search for 678026) selling for $10 with a $10 rebate 
to get over $25 for free shipping. A handling & processing fee of $3.95 was added at checkout.


----------



## gotrootdude

Infinity 10 1000-Watt Subwoofer $10 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
Grab this ghetto Infinity 10 1000-Watt Subwoofer for $80 - $70 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=78438&c=1&b=g
[Exp 8/16] = $10 with free shipping. Mount towards neighbors.

Or, get more busting power with this Infinity 1200W Subwoofer at $90 - $60 rebate
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=78438&c=1&b=g
[Exp 8/16] = $30 with free shipping. 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g


----------



## gotrootdude

Lite-On IT 52x32x52 CDRW + Labeler $10 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?j=1&id=pcmprd3200050000&skuId=99993200050000&type=product
BestBuy has this excellent deal on the Lite-On IT 52x32x52 CDRW Drive with Avery AfterBurner CD Labeling Kit. Grab it at $70 - $10 rebate
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38758&skuid=5491498&h=387
- $20 rebate

http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38867&skuid=5783869&h=387
- $30 rebate

http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38964&skuid=5783869&h=387
[Exp 8/16] = $10 with free shipping!


----------



## gotrootdude

RioVolt SP150 CD/MP3 Player $34 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SP150&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has the RioVolt SP150 CD/MP3 Player for = $34 + shipping.

Plays MP3 and WMA CD's, CD-R, CD-RW and CD's, 16 minute skip protection

Up to 20 hours of playtime on 2 AA batteries, 3-line text display


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 160GB 8MB Cache Drive $95 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/index.do
Search for item 447679 to find the Maxtor 160GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Drive for $140 - $15 off $75 code 92923224 [Exp 12/31] - $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=447679
[Exp 8/16] = $95 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

KLH Multipurpose Satellite Speakers $20 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1051826208251&skuId=5377601&type=product
BestBuy has this pair of KLH Multipurpose Satellite Speakers (Indoor/Outdoor) for $20 with free shipping. Powered at 40 watts/channel.


----------



## gotrootdude

For those with kids. Cheapest place I've found for batteries.
24 Pcs AA 1800 mAh Ni-MH Rechargeable Batteries
Regular Price $50.00 
Sale Price $23.99

http://www.batteryspace.com/


----------



## gotrootdude

420W TURBOLINK/ CHANNEL WELL PSU $20
420W TURBOLINK (MADE BY CHANNEL WELL,CWT-420ATX-12V) P4 ATX POWER SUPPLY with DUAL FAN 
http://www.buyxtremegear.com/turlin420wat.html

Cheap but good case recommendation for above.
MAXTOP CSX-147K2F-GF-USB-GRAY **Cool Case** With 2 Additional Ball Bearing Fans : 1 x on the Top Panel and 1 x on the Side Panel ** Intel P4/AMD Ready 2xFans 6-bay Front USB Connector Mid Tower PC CASE - RETAIL $28
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?description=11-150-017


----------



## gotrootdude

Logitech Cordless Navigator Duo $40 A/R S/F
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...13837/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/002-8263792-8812011

Amazon has the stylish Logitech Cordless Navigator Duo for $50 -$10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006HMPO.01.RB04.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
= $40


----------



## gotrootdude

Lava Lamp Desk Phone (reg $100) now $29.98 shipped!
(Everyone must have one of these!)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000630LH/0007-20/002-8263792-8812011


----------



## gotrootdude

Novica $15 off $15 and Free Shipping 
$15 off any order at Novica code: NGS555

http://www.novica.com/

Good for art lovers and imported crafts.


----------



## gotrootdude

Get a free Dove Robe ($40 value) w/ a $20 purchase of select Dove products 
http://www.drugstore.com/
Do a search for 'Dove', look for offer on right side of page.



> From head to toe, Dove has the products your skin loves. Create a complete care regimen with favorites like Nourishing Body Wash, Daily Hydrating Cleansing Cloths, and moisturizing Antiperspirant Deodorant. Or, discover their new hair care line and experience incredible, weightless moisturizers!
> Then, snuggle up in your free gift! The cozy comfort of this classic, white robe is irresistible. It's the perfect lounging garment! One size fits most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Really Cool Children's Climbing wall $29.99 (read trick below)

www.jcpenny.com
Climbing Wall
Was $79.99; Outlet Price $39.99 6' square inflated base for safety. Base must be filled with air for use. 8 lbs. Ages 5 and up. Imported from China.

*A little trick - do a search by using the following catalog number and the climbling wall comes up as $29.99.

QP652-0693A

Also - use code WCGRINET to have your order shipped to a local JCPenney Store for free. This code does not work on home delivery. *

Don't know if the following codes will work on clearence, but give them a try use 
code CHERISH
exp 8/21 for 25%off

Another code - BENEFIT 
25%off
Offer ends on August 21, 2003


----------



## gotrootdude

RCA RC970 AC POWERLINE SPEAKERS Buy.com price mistake of the day
http://www.buy.com/retail/clearance/dotd.asp?loc=114&sku=70011484
Pricing only applies for 24 hours!

List Price: $249.95
Sale Price: $179.99
Your Price: $149.95
Price After Rebate: $99.95

RCA RC970 AC POWERLINE SPEAKERS

Pricing only applies for 24 hours!


----------



## gotrootdude

*Free 48x CD-R/W & 256meg PC133 AR/AC @ OMAX.com thru 8-16! (Or TWO burners and 128 meg PC133 or 64 meg Jumpdrive!) *

Credit goes to Karaktu at 
http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.cfm?catid=40&threadid=1117184

Officemax.com has quietly put the Cendyne 48x12x48 internal CD-R/W drive on clearance with a price of $74.98 - $20 MIR - $50 OMAX rebate for a final total of $4.98. This in itself is a good deal, but here's how to make it even better!

This drive is limited to stock on-hand per region.

Keep in mind that most of these rebates have been in-effect since 7/20 and run thru the middle of September. Make sure you don't buy something you've already purchased or you won't be able to get a second rebate!

The Cendyne rebate form for this month is limited to one per ITEM per household/person, so you can still get in on this deal if you bought a 52x Cendyne burner earlier!

The $25 off $125 coupon seems to have unlimited use.
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=DQ0QG6clDeE&offerid=32481.109615382&type=10&subid=
The $30 off $150 coupon seems to be a one-time only use.
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=DQ0QG6clDeE&offerid=32481.122146576&type=10&subid=
(if these links don't work for you, search the web for officemax coupons, they worked for me!)

20182491 Cendyne 48x12x48 CD-R/W (almost always a 48x24x48) for $74.98 - $70 MIRs = $4.98
20033642 Kingston 256 meg PC133 $36.98 - $17 MIR = $19.98
20074090 Belkin 50-pack slim jewel cases $4 - $4 MIR = 0
20221430 Staleny 6' white extension cord $1.98 - $1.98 MIR = 0 (same form and offer# as jewel cases/save a stamp!)
20339821 Sharp calculator $5 - $5 MIR = 0
20159427 iConcepts surge w/modem protection $5 - $5 MIR = 0

Total: $127.94 - $25 coupon + $6.69 tax (6.5%) = $109.63 - $102.98 = $6.65 (tax!)

Get to $150 with these items so you can use the $30 coupon:

20201425 Sanford 5-pack highlighters $2.89 - $2.89 = 0
20052014 Belkin PCI 10/100 NIC $9.98 - $5 MIR - $5 MIR = -$0.02
20047584 or 20154235 CD-R 50 pack spindle $12 - $7 MIR - $5 MIR = 0

Or, substitute 128 meg PC133 (or the below Lexar 64 meg Jumpdrive) for the 256 meg and add another burner, use a $30 off coupon and you get...

20220529 Micro Advantage 52x24x52 CD-R/W drive $49.99 - $40 MIR = $9.99
20086256 Kingston 128 meg PC133 $19.99 - $10 MIR = $9.99

$167.94 - $30 coupon + $8.97 tax (6.5%) = $146.91 - $145.98 MIRs = $0.93!

Another item of interest:

20230340 Lexar 64 meg Jumpdrive $19.99 - $10 MIR = $9.99

Use some cheap school supplies as filler if you need it (theme books, pocket folders, 3-ring binders, etc.)

Don't forget to use your MSN Dollar Rewards if you have them! Just check out using MSN Wallet!


----------



## gotrootdude

*AntiVirus 2003 + VirusScan Home 7.0 Free at Amazon.com *

The gist of it is that you purchase both software titles, therefore qualifying for the competitive upgrade rebates on each, which makes the purchase free after rebates.

Norton AntiVirus 2003 $40 - $20 rebate [Exp 12/31] - $20 rebate [Exp 9/27] = Free
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006FI0T/
McAfee VirusScan Home Edition 7.0 for $20 - $20 competitive rebate [Exp 12/31] = Free

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006J3FM/

Sneaky...


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - MovieDV Suite Software, 3 Port PCI Firewire Card, And Firewire Cable $14.95.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=95573-PCI&sourceid=00402342856569396714
Computer Geeks has the MovieDV Suite w/ PCI Firewire Item# 95573-PCI selling for $14.95. Add around $6 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Allied 59096 131-Piece Automotive Tool Set $24.99.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000065AC5/
Amazon has the Allied 59096 131-Piece Automotive Tool Set selling for $24.99 with free shipping on orders of $25 or more. Gets 4-1/2 stars from 10 reviewers. Add this pack of Kodak Ultima Picture Paper for Inkjet Prints for $0.49 to your order to get you over $25 and get free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006LLHQ/


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Cendyne 48x12x48 Internal CD-RW Drive $4.98 After Rebates.

Office Max has the Cendyne 48x12x48 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20182491 selling for $74.98 with a $50 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#35 exp. 8/23/03 - copy of UPC) and a $20 Mfg rebate

http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Cendyne.pdf
(exp.9/13/03 - original UPC) making your cost $4.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Frys B&M has Vision Tek drive with cable extension at instore price of 79.99 with $40 MIR... 

Outpost is $99.99


----------



## gotrootdude

For smokers

Carton of cigarettes for $1 shipped

http://www.ojibwas.com/1dollar/default.asp?DB={

If it doesn't say a carton for $1, close the link and try again. Took me two times.


----------



## gotrootdude

20% off almost anything at cvs.com
http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/promotion?pid=5578


----------



## hewee

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *For smokers
> 
> Carton of cigarettes for $1 shipped
> 
> http://www.ojibwas.com/1dollar/default.asp?DB={
> 
> If it doesn't say a carton for $1, close the link and try again. Took me two times. *


Thanks but I can't pay by check.

I think they are part of this because of the same brand

http://www.free-cigarettes.com/


----------



## ~Candy~

Will let you know.......I don't smoke, but figured for $1 I'd order a carton.......gift item for the people I'd like to kill  

See what happens.


----------



## hewee

You better be nice to me.


----------



## gotrootdude

500 Watt Power Supply $25
www.Dealsonic.com has the PowerTek Titanium 500W ATX P4 AMD Dual Fan Power Supply, w/ Fan Controller, Titanium Color on sale for $25, $5.95 Fedex (PN#: DSPTPSTI500WDF)


----------



## gotrootdude

Computer Geeks has a Digital Wrist Watch with universal Remote Control Only $16.50

http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SL-2008-N&sourceid=00383844898573665000









LCD display 
Displays hours, minute, second, year, day, month and week 
Auto calendar 
12/24-hour formats 
Daily alarm and hourly time signal 
1/100 second stopwatch 
8 digit calculator 
Easily controls TV, VCR, DVD, VCD and SAT

Pick up a few joysticks as well. $4.99








USB 1.1 interface (will work in USB 2.0 ports as a USB 1.1 device.) 
Captive USB lead (with USB "A" plug at end) approx 5 ft long 
8-way Directional button 
10 fire buttons 
Slow button 
Individual Turbo and Clear functions 
HID-Compatible with Windows 98/ME/2000/XP

Use code TECHBARGAINS for 10% off


----------



## gotrootdude

Weekly specials going on now at www.CompUSA.com

Here are some of the weekly specials available at CompUSA.com. Most expire when sold out or on 8/23 when the rebates expire.

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Sound Card = $80 (297978)

GMRS/FRS Two-Way Radio, Single Pack for $20 - $20 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004508.pdf
[Exp 8/23] = Free (303776)

Memorex PS/2 3-Button Mouse for $2 - $2 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004554.pdf
[Exp 8/23] = Free (300143)

Fuji 2.4x Rated DVD-R or DVD+R 50-Pack for $68 - $8 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004552.pdf
[Exp 8/23] = $60 (303709 ,303710)


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 200GB 8MB Cache Drive $150 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1056899412698&skuId=5752072&type=product
BestBuy has the Maxtor 200GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache drive priced at $230 - $50 rebate 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38561&skuid=5752072&h=387
[Exp 8/23] - $30 rebate 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=39234&skuid=5752072&h=387
[Exp 8/23] = $150 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

MediaStor 52x24x52 CDRW Drive $10 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1055388013812&skuId=5606944&type=product
Best Buy has the MediaStor CW-524 52x24x52 CDRW Drive for $50 - $25 rebate 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38822&skuid=5606944&h=387
[Exp 8/23] - $15 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39268&skuid=5606944&h=387
[Exp 8/23] = $10 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeMax.com - Altec Lansing AVS500 4.1 5-Piece Computer Speaker System $29.98.

OfficeMax has the Altec Lansing AVS500 5-Piece Speaker System Item# 20132660 selling for $29.99. Orders over $50 ship free.

Other speakers:

Altec Lansing AVS200 2-Piece Speaker System Item# 20105556 - $7.99 
Altec Lansing AVS300 3-Piece Speaker System Item# 20086309 - $12.00 
Labtec Spin-50 Computer Speaker System Item# 20063805 - $9.98 
Cyber Acoustics 2-Piece Speaker System Item# 14267161 - $9 with a $9 Mfg rebate (exp. 9/13/03) = free


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Pacific Digital 16x40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive $19.98 After Rebates.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ath=/product/prodBlock.jsp&BV_UseBVCookie=yes
OfficeMax has the Pacific Digital 16x40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive Item# 20234159 selling for $49.98 with a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Pacific1.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - origianl UPC) and a $10 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#62 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $19.98. Add a small item (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29) to get over $50 for free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - D-Link AirPlus DI-614+ Wireless 2.4GHz Broadband Router $14.86 After Rebates. HOT
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=613684
OffficeDepot has the D-Link AirPlus DI-614+ Wireless 2.4GHz Broadband Router Item# 613684 selling for $79.86 with a $30 OD rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=65132
(exp. 8/23/03 - copy of UPC) and a $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=64199
(exp. 8/23/03 - original UPC) and apply coupon code 92923224 ($15 off $75 - exp. 12/31/03) while in cart view making your cost $79.86 - $15 coupon - $50 in rebates = $14.86 with free shipping. I've been using this router for over a year with great results and recommend it. New firmware available to increase this to 4X or 44Mbps.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - GVision USA KOGi L7EH 17.1-inch LCD Multimedia Monitor $299.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=18027&pfp=hpf4#checkstore
CompUSA has the GVision USA KOGi L7EH 17.1-inch LCD Multimedia Monitor (search for 288547) selling for $389.99 with a $60 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004470.pdf
(exp. 8/23/03 - original UPC) and a $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004473.pdf
(exp.8/23/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $299.99 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - AVerMedia AVer TV Studio TV/FM Tuner with Remote $29.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the AVerMedia Mod# MTVSTUDIO AVer TV Studio TV/FM Tuner with Remote (search for 292416) selling for $69.99 with a $40 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004529.pdf
(exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $29.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Seagate Barracuda 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra ATA/100 Hard Drive $59.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Seagate ST380013A 80GB hard drive (search for 304909) selling for $119.99 with a $60 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004520.pdf
(exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $59.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Maxtor 300GB, 5400RPM, 2MB Cache Internal Ultra ATA/133 Hard Drive $229.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Maxtor Mod# K01J300 300GB hard drive (search for 305077) selling for $279.99 with a $50 rebate (exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $229.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Hi-Val 16X Internal EIDE DVD Drive $29.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the Hi-Val Mod# HDVD16A-16R 16X Internal EIDE DVD Drive (search for 284825) selling for $59.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004532.pdf
(exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $29.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - Fuji 2.4x DVD-R or DVD+R Media, 120 Minute/4.7GB, Spindle, 50 Pack $59.99 After $8 Rebate.

DVD-R part# 25302050 
DVD+R part# 25302250

Rebates
DVD-R http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004553.pdf
DVD+R http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004552.pdf


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - KOGi 17" TFT-LCD Flat-Panel Monitor with Integrated Speakers $299.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has the KOGi 17" TFT-LCD Flat-Panel Monitor with selling for $399.99 with a $100 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39017&skuid=5491363&h=387
(exp. 8/23/03). Search for L7YH.


----------



## gotrootdude

Free book on overcoming your addiction to porn!

http://www.floridafamily.org/free_book.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

RCA 19" Color TV/VCR combo $120 Shipped Free

{{Limited Time: Save $50 with Instant Rebate! Hurry, While Supplies Last!}}

Search Item # 20395804
Officemax has the RCA 19" Color Television/VCR combo for only $149.98 add some paper clips or? to hit $150 -$30 off $150 officemax coupon = $120 with Free shipping
Coupon:
www.officemax.com/special/q230

4-Head VCR 
Front/read input jacks 
Nightglow backlit remote


----------



## gotrootdude

Netgear WGR614 Wireless 54g Router $69.99 A/R
Netgear WGR614 Wireless 54g Router

List Price: $149.99
Price: $94.99
You Save: $55.00 (37%)
Mail-In Rebates: $25.00
Price After Rebates: $69.99

FREE shipping because it's over $25.00.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...2922?v=glance&me=ATVPDKIKX0DER&st=electronics

or

Netgear WGR614 & WG511 both for $100 A/R
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/feature/-/493299/102-4271432-0152931

Please Read: Special Netgear Bundle Rebate Offer

Get $50 back via mail-in rebate when you buy the WGR614 wireless 54g router and WG511 wireless 54g PC Card from Amazon.com. Offer expires August 30, 2003.

Important information about this offer:

This offer can not be combined with any other offers, including those with Netgear rebate offer numbers 14007 and 14009.

For example:

If you purchase the WGR614 wireless 54g router and WG511 wireless 54g PC Card together, and use the bundle rebate, you will receive $50 off both products. 
If you purchase the WGR614 wireless 54g router and WG511 wireless 54g PC Card together, and use the rebate which includes offers 14007 and 14009, you will receive $35 off both products ($25 for WGR614 and $10 for WG511).

These two rebate offers cannot be stacked together for added savings. Only one rebate form will be accepted.

How to receive your rebate:

Submit the completed rebate form (see below), a copy of your sales receipt, and the original product UPC labels cut from the product packages. Copies of UPC labels will not be accepted.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.officedepot.com
Envision EN-710e 17" CRT Monitor $47 A/R F/S
Search for Item # 799246

$20 OFF $100 code: 85305243

Print out $70 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/offic...R1BS2AHCGVWRVU4Y&odserver=www.officedepot.com

Item # 799246


----------



## gotrootdude

100 Pack 48X TDK CD-R for $4.94
Staples has 100 pack TDK CD-R for $4.94 after rebate, 8/17 - 8/23 ONLY.
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brow...se/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=505847
Item No. 505847 
Save $35 on TDK 100/Pack CD-R Spindle, 8/17-8/23 only! Reg. $39.95, special buy $24.94! Then use $5 coupon code 79910 at checkout, and redeem the $15 rebate attached. Final price is $4.94!


----------



## gotrootdude

centon pc2700 512MB 29.99
Tomorrow Circuit City has Centon 512 MB pc2700 SDRAM for 29.99 after rebates. They also have 256MB for 19.99 A/R. No link yet sorry.

Thought you'd might want advanced warning because how fast they sell out when they do this.


----------



## DVOM

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *100 Pack 48X TDK CD-R for $4.94
> Staples has 100 pack TDK CD-R for $4.94 after rebate, 8/17 - 8/23 ONLY.
> http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brow...se/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=505847
> Item No. 505847
> Save $35 on TDK 100/Pack CD-R Spindle, 8/17-8/23 only! Reg. $39.95, special buy $24.94! Then use $5 coupon code 79910 at checkout, and redeem the $15 rebate attached. Final price is $4.94! *


You might want to give your local Staples store a call. The Staples in my town is offering a $20 instant rebate on the $39.95 price. This is important as they don't allow in-store pickup for items ordered online. This means you can't use the $5 coupon code.

So with the $20 instant rebate the price will be $19.95 then a $15 mail-in rebate brings it to $4.95


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Free After Rebate. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000085AHH/
Amazon has Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition selling for $14.99 with a $15 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000085AHH.01.RB09.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 9/23/03 - limit 3) making your cost free. Free shipping on orders over $25 and no taxes for most. Place an order for 2 and you get free shipping. Page 98 of Kipplinger's Magazine (Sept. 03) has an article about using this software to digitally convert your old records and tapes on to your computer.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.OfficeDepot.com - Two Philips DVD+R 25-Pack Spindles $44.94 Shipped.

Office Depot has the Philips DVD+R 25-Pack Spindle Item# 881218 selling for $59.94 and are offering a buy one get one free offer. Add two of them to your cart and then in cart view apply coupon code 10853472 ($15 off $50 - exp. 9/18/03) and coupon 52002322 (free 25 pack spindle $59.94 off - exp. /23/03) and check out. Your cost $119.98 - $15 coupon - $59.94 coupon = $44.94 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Pacific Digital 16x40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive + Khypemedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $4.96 After Rebates.

Start shopping with this $25 off $125
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=DQ0QG6clDeE&offerid=32481.109615382&type=10&subid=

or

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ath=/product/promotion.jsp&BV_UseBVCookie=yes
(exp. 8/23/03) coupon and add the following to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OM homepage:

Pacific Digital 16x40 Internal DVD-ROM Drive Item# 20234159 selling for $49.98 with a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Pacific1.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $10 OM rebate (#62 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) 
Khypermedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20326452 selling for $69.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $30 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#63 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) 
Khypermedia 100-Pack Black Slim Jewel Cases Item# 20161502 selling for $8 with a $8 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#65 exp. 8/30/03)
Your cost $127.96 - $25 coupon - $98 in rebates = $4.96 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Khypemedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive + Western Digital 40GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Internal Hard Driver $19.95 After Rebates.

Start shopping with this $30 off $150 
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=DQ0QG6clDeE&offerid=32481.125692876&type=10&subid=
(exp. 10/18/03) coupon and add the following to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OM homepage:

Khypermedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20326452 selling for $69.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $30 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#63 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) 
Western Digital 40GB Hard Drive Item# 20019515 selling for $79.98 with a $10 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#41 exp. 8/23/03 - copy of UPC) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/WD.pdf
(Offer C exp. 8/30/30 - original UPC) 
Stanley 6' Extension Cord Item# 20221430 selling for $1.98 with a $1.99 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Belkin.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03)
Your cost $151.94 - $30 coupon - $101.99 in rebates = $19.95 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

HP Athlon XP 2200+ 256MB 60GB $300 at CompGeeks.com 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/gp.cgi?MA1860-3
CompGeeks has this basic refurbished HP Athlon XP 2200+ system for $300 + shipping. Specifications include:

Athlon XP 2200+, 256MB DDR, 60GB Drive, CDRW, DVD-ROM, 10/100 + 56k

Keyboard/Mouse, Speakers, Integrated Audio/Video


----------



## gotrootdude

*BUY THIS NOW! HOT DEAL!*

OfficeMax.com - Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock + Mobile File $69.98 After Rebate.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ath=/product/prodBlock.jsp&BV_UseBVCookie=yes
OfficeMax has the Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock (Item# 20151103) being sold with a Mobile File (Item# 01210433) as a bundle (Item# BUND4090) for the price of $179.96 and a $79.98 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#57 exp. 9/13/03) is available making the Mobile file free. Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2H3B27FS2V2
(exp. 10/31/03) and then search for 20151103 and select Item# BUND4090 and add to your cart. Your cost $179.96 - $30 coupon - $79.99 rebate = $69.98 with free shipping.

Bought this desk for my mom last time it was on sale, $110, it's really nice big and sturdy. Wonderful deal!!!!!


----------



## 700mb80min

How about a little "new CANADIAN deal of the day" posts.What`s a couple of more hours of searching when you`re already doing it !


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router $15 at OfficeDepot.com

Still a great deal. Grab this $15 off $75 coupon 
http://www.officedepot.com/offers/save.do
(enter code 92923224 [Exp 12/31]) and search for 613684 to find the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $80 - $15 coupon - $20 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=613684&level=SK
[Exp 9/6] - $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=65132
[Exp 8/30] with UPC Copy = $15 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Black & Decker 85th Anniv. 14.4v Drill $50 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006FX9U/
Amazon has the Black & Decker RD1440K 85th Anniversary 14.4V Cordless Drill/Driver Kit on sale for $50 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Skyhawk Aluminum Cases + 400W PSU $49 at DealSonic.com 
http://www.dealsonic.com/skyal43.html?AID=8354798&PID=404255
DealSonic currently has a free 400W Power Supply with the purchase of a Skyhawk Aluminum Tower Case. Prices start at $36 + $13 shipping = $49 shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

OptoRite DD0203 DVD±RW $154 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/dvop30180.html
Like limbo. LiveWarehouse now has the Black Bezel OptoRite DD0203 DVD±RW CDRW Dual Drive for $164 - $10 code opto10 = $154 with free shipping. The beige version is $154 shipped using the same code.

Lexar Media 128MB SD Secure Digital Memory Card = $30 (limit 2)
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/mele28060.html
Sony DW-U14A 4X DVD±RW CDRW Dual Drive = $208 w/code sonydw10 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/frprmashsodw3.html


----------



## gotrootdude

Chaintech KT133A Socket A Mobo + Extras $48 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=7AIA5-N&sourceid=00384104774967759786
Grab the Chaintech 7AIA5 VIA KT133A Socket A mATX Motherboard w/Sound for $40 + shipping. Apply code GEEKAK75 at checkout and you will automatically get the automatically get the Heat Sink & Fan
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SA370CUB-NB&sourceid=00384104774967759786
for an extra $8, plus Wireless RF Keyboard + Mouse 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AK7500&sourceid=00384104774967759786
(regularly $18) for free.


----------



## gotrootdude

Asus GeForce4 Ti4200 128MB DDR $90 at CompGeeks.com
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=V9280-128M&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has the Asus GeForce4 Ti4200 128MB DDR 8x AGP Video Card for $100 - 10% coupon code bensbargains = $90 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Centon 512MB PC2700 Memory $20 at CircuitCity
This one is sweet, but available in-store only. CircuitCity stores have Centon 512MB PC2700 Memory for $80 - $60 rebates [Exp 8/23] = $20.


----------



## gotrootdude

Computers4SURE has coupon code LSC365 good for $15 off $200 through 8/31/03.


----------



## buddhafabio

what you did for 700mb80min, had me laughing. you are something else and a real asseset to tsg. gotrootdude

pretty soon candy might ask for a Mexico deal of the day lol


----------



## gotrootdude

I can't remember what I did, thanks though. Just to let people know. I possess tools that allow me to scan the internet for prices (not just the deal sites) and group the prices for comparison. Kinda like pricewatch or mysimon except done on my system. Although I can't give my tools and macros away (at this time), if someone is looking for something in particular, they can come in quite usefull. Therefore if anybody is looking for something, let me know and I'll reply with what I find as soon as possible.


----------



## gotrootdude

Fluance Surround Sound Home Theater 5 Speaker System AV-HTB
AVHTBMSRP: US $299.99DIRECT PRICE: US $199.99
http://www.fluance.com/fluanceavhtb.html
These will slaughter most 600$ to 800$ speaker setups around.
only .7% total harmonic distortion.


----------



## gotrootdude

Bargain Outfitters Texport Airbeds Starting at $14.97 
Bargain Outfitters Texport Airbeds Starting at $14.97


----------



## gotrootdude

Singer Sewing Machine $99.99 (Reg. $290) Shipped Plus get a FREE $20 Amazon GC with purchase! 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009V4BG/heavenlyeurodanc/002-9426045-6189613


----------



## gotrootdude

Dimension 2400 Desktop 2.4GHz Pentium 4 with 15'' Flat Monitor for $474 after rebate 
http://www.dell.com/us/en/dhs/offers/specials_3x_special36.htm
$25 off $500 purchase 
code B036FDAB63CA

Dimension 2400 Series P4: Pentium® 4 Processor at 2.40GHz with 533MHz front side bus 
Memory: 128MB Shared DDR SDRAM at 333MHz (Performs at 266MHz for 400FSB systems) 
Keyboard: Dell Quietkey® Keyboard 
Monitor: FREE UPGRADE! 15 in (15.0 in viewable) E151FPb Flat Panel Display 
Video Card: Integrated Intel® 3D Extreme Graphics 
Hard Drive: FREE UPGRADE! 80GB Ultra ATA/100 Hard Drive (7200 RPM) 
Floppy Drive and Additional Storage Devices: No Floppy Drive Included 
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition¹² 
Mouse: Dell® 2-Button Scroll Mouse 
Network Interface: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
Modem: 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 
CD or DVD Drive: 48x CD ROM Drive 
Sound Card: Integrated Audio 
Speakers: Altec Lansing® ADA215 Speakers 
Bundled Software: WordPerfect® Productivity Pack with Quicken New User Edition 
Security Software: Dell Security Center by McAfee, 90 Day introductory offer 
Digital Music: Dell Jukebox powered by MUSICMATCH 
Digital Photography: Dell Picture Studio, Image Expert Standard 
Limited Warranty, Services and Support Options: 1 Year Limited Warranty plus 1 Year At-Home Service 
Dial-Up Internet Access: 6 Months of America Online Membership Included 
Multi-Media Players: RealOne Player, with 14 day SuperPass trial 
High Speed Internet Access: Find a high speed Internet service provider in your area 
Mail-in Rebate: Save $150 with mail-in rebate. Price shown before rebate.


----------



## gotrootdude

Minolta PagePro 1250W Laser Printer $59.98 AR

OfficeMax has the Minolta PagePro 1250W Laser Printer Item# 20230331 selling for $199.98 with a $100 rebate (#37 exp. 8/23/03). Start shopping with this $40 off $200 coupon 
http://216.35.71.113/fs-bin/click?id=Kl7*mDnpDi4&offerid=32481.10000056&ty14
(exp. 8/31/03) and add the printer using the "Order by item number" link on the home page. You will need to add something small (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29) to get over $200 to activate the coupon. Your cost $199.98 - $40 coupon -$100 rebate = $59.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

WD 120GB 8MB HD for $60+tax AR/AC or $35 APM/AC/AR at OMax B&M

DEAL 1:
-----------
OMax has this drive for 
$159.99
-$ 50.00
(MIR requires capacity label)
-$ 20.00(MIR requires UPC bar code)
-$ 30.00 off $150 coupon http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=8JP2W6S42V2
-------------------------
$59.99+tax
----------------------------

$20 MIR
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
rebate # 86
$50 MIR
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/WD.pdf
OFFER E

DEAL 2:
--------------------
if you could price match and then use the coupon CCITY has this drive on sale for $127.99
and then use $20 off $85 Staples coupon found here
http://www.payviolation.com/aspen/images/staples/coupon.jpg
. then it comes up to be

$124.99( after PM)
- $ 20.00($20 off $85)
- $ 50.00(MIR requires capacity label)
- $ 20.00(MIR requires UPC bar code)
----------------------------
$ 35.00 + tax
----------------------------


----------



## 3nerobob

gotrootdude-You're my new best friend.
1 dvd-rom drive for the new computer I'm building
1 CD-RW drive
100 cd-cases
3 copies of the Microsoft Digital Media Edition.
Total cost $4.97 after rebates and free shipping on all.

Can't get the Office Depot Envision EN 710-e Monitor to work. I go to put it in the shopping cart and OD says it has a problem. This happened last time too.
Any suggestions?
Keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## ~Candy~

Don't forget Office Max's 115 percent low price guarantee  On that 120 gig hard drive, from the instore price quoted to me over the phone of $159.99, that's an extra $36.80 

http://officemax.com/max/solutions/custserv/custServTemplate.jsp?bvc=yes&edOID=536952103


----------



## 3nerobob

Hi,
Does anyone have an item # for the WD 120GB HD?
Can't find it on the OM site.

Thanks,


----------



## gotrootdude

Cool a price match for the staples price from officemax bringing the cost to $60 - $37 = $23 if I understand AcaCandy correctly....


----------



## gotrootdude

Seems to be sold out online already... Have to check your local store.


----------



## gotrootdude

You can still get it at staples and get them to pricematch circuitcity's price... As in deal 2


As far as the EN 710-e monitor, it's dependant on what the store in your zip code have in stock.. If there's another city close to yours, try useing their zip code after you clear your browsers cookies.


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, here's what happened. I went to get the drive and apparently OM only does the 115% guarantee for 'other superstores.' They identify them as Office Depot and Staples. I got the drive anyway, they took the Staples $20 coupon with no problem and match Circuit City's $127.99 price. I will wait to see if Staples or OD goes lower in the next 14 days, and they will do the 115% if that happens.


----------



## gotrootdude

5-Fan HDD Cooler w/Heatsink $15 at HardcoreCooling.com 
http://www.hardcorecooling.us/
HardcoreCooling has this 5 Fan HDD Cooler w/Heatsink for $15 + shipping. It packs two 50mm fans and three 40mm fans. Flat rate UPS shipping is $6.


----------



## gotrootdude

Phillippe Richard Kitchen in a Box $40 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009A9V0/
Amazon has the Phillippe Richard 75-Piece Kitchen-In-a-Box Set for $40 with free shipping. Includes five cookware pieces, two baking pieces, six cooking utensils, 9-piece cutlery set, and lots more!


----------



## 700mb80min

"what you did for 700mb80min, had me laughing. you are something else and a real asseset to tsg"

I kind of missed " what he did " as well . Those are still all american sites.


----------



## gotrootdude

They were all taken off deal sites for canadians... Go figure.  


I believe they're either located in Canada, or they ship at a low rate to canada.

Not the sites in this thread, the sites listed in canadian deal of the day thread.


----------



## 700mb80min

I see what you mean now. In my area , computer stores and outlets are very limited ( a couple of hick places , walmart , and a staples)and sales or " deals of the day " are pretty much non-existant.Will keep scanning your posts for deals shipped to canada.Thanks for your reply.:up:


----------



## gotrootdude

KOGi 17" LCD Display with TV Tuner $300 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?j=1&id=1051826244339&skuId=5491363&type=product
BestBuy has the KOGi L7YH 17" LCD Monitor with integrated TV Tuner for $400 - $100 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39017&skuid=5491363&h=387
[Exp 8/23] = $300 with free shipping. It pumps out at 1280x1024 resolution, with integrated speakers, TV Tuner, and 3-year warranty.


----------



## gotrootdude

Uniden EXP-2243 2.4GHz Cordless Phone $10 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000063KDL/
Amazon has the Uniden EXP-2243 2.4 GHz Analog Cordless Phone with Extra Charging Cradle for $20 - $10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000063KDL.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 9/30] = $10. Get up to $25 initially for free shipping.

10-station speed dialing, 1-touch Rocket Dial, 1-year warranty


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Maxtor L01P080 80 GB, 7200 RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive $59.99 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007DX3B/
Amazon has the Maxtor L01P080 7200 RPM 80 GB Hard Drive selling for 89.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3B.01.RB05.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3B.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(pg1, pg2 exp. 8/23/03) making your cost $59.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Buy.com - Yamaha YST-MS201 30 Watt 3-Piece Multimedia Speaker/Subwoofer Set $16.99 After Rebate.
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10258146&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Yamaha YST-MS201 30 Watt 3-piece Powered Multimedia Speakers/Subwoofer Item# C2LLSQ selling for $26.99 with a $10 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/41422.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03) making your cost $19.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Turok Evolution PS2 game (reg $49.99) now $9.99 shipped!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=0007-20&path=tg/detail/-/B00006599O/

me and the kids love this game and play it at least twice a week.


----------



## gotrootdude

MK-X4000 DVD/Mpeg-4/XviD Player $149

http://www.bigbuyz.com/

DVD, AVI - Mpeg-4, DivX®, and XviD, playback

Audio CD, MP3, WMA, SVCD, VCD, and Kodak Photo CD playback

DVD-R, DVD-RW, CD-R, CD-RW compatible

Progressive Scan

If somebody gets this, tell us what versions of divx it supports.


----------



## gotrootdude

Officemax Instore Special - Olympus c4000 - $299.99


----------



## gotrootdude

TV Tuner/FM Radio/PVR with Remote $29.99 AR at Compusa

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=292416&pfp=bts

I'm going to pick up at least two of these, once people see what they do, they all want one.


----------



## gotrootdude

200 CD Wallet
assorted colors, but selling out quickly....
Retail Price:$29.99
You Save:$20.00
Your Price:
$9.99 
http://www.maxcdwallet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=browse&id=67092&pageid=46


----------



## gotrootdude

Cendyne, famous for inexpensive CDRW's and DVD writers is being forced to shut down! Forced to pay creditor $20 million.

http://www2.ocregister.com/ocrweb/ocr/search.html?ul=&ps=20&np=0&q=cendyne

"CenDyne had doled out $2.4 million in "secret" consumer rebates and price guarantees to retailers, which caused CenDyne to restate its financial reports." Another $2.8 million in rebates was discovered in July according to the lawsuit.

CenDyne lost $17.5 million at the beginning of this year spurring a lawsuit from Test Rite International that provided CenDyne with inventory and services. Test Rite seized control of the company two weeks ago. The investor Test Rite is apparently still liable for unpaid rebates and liabilities.

Cendyne remaining products will be liquidated at huge discounts to settle debts, although they will not ship with rebates or coupon offers.


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Cendyne, famous for inexpensive CDRW's and DVD writers is being forced to shut down! Forced to pay creditor $20 million.
> 
> http://www2.ocregister.com/ocrweb/ocr/search.html?ul=&ps=20&np=0&q=cendyne
> 
> "CenDyne had doled out $2.4 million in "secret" consumer rebates and price guarantees to retailers, which caused CenDyne to restate its financial reports." *


I guess that explains why I can't get my $30 rebate that's 23 weeks old from Cendyne!


----------



## ~Candy~

John, where'd you buy it? I've been successful in getting CompUSA to make good on some that I never could get from the manufacturer.......

Thank goodness last month at Office Max I chose to go with the KHypermedia CDRW instead of Cendyne


----------



## JohnWill

I bought the Cendyne at OfficeMax in March, I've contacted the rebate center several times, but still no check. 

I used MicroCenter to muscle a couple of rebate deals through them, I got the check immediately after contacting them and complaining about the lack of response. Apparently, the big retailers have some clout at the manufacturers that I don't. 

The thing about this rebate is that if Cendyne is gone, it's unlikely to pay the rebate.


----------



## ~Candy~

Didn't the rebate go to Office Max on that one? A Miami address? Or is that who you contacted? If so, I'd still complain to Office Max home office. They advertised it


----------



## gotrootdude

Johnwill, maybe you should consider contacting Test Rite here..

http://www.testrite.com.tw/english/index.html

If enough people start calling and e-mailing them about unpaid rebates, it should make them pay them off earlier, or at least attract their attention to the debts owed..

U.S.A. / Los Angeles
TEST RITE Products Corp.
1900 S. Burgundy Place
Ontario, CA 91761
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-909-605-9899
Fax: 1-909-605-9968
800#: 1- 800-551-0268

U.S.A. / Arkansas
TEST RITE Products Corp.
1716 S.W. Commerce Drive, Suite 2,
Bentonville AR 72712,
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-479-271-8282
Fax: 1-479-271-8343
800#: 1-800-207-7483

U.S.A. / Atlanta
TEST RITE Products Corp.
5808 Peachtree Corner East
Suite C
Norcross GA 30092
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-770-441-3501
Fax: 1-770-441-3406/9948
800#: 1-800-497-1590

U.S.A. / Dallas - LANDIA
TEST RITE Products Corp.
4951 Airport Parkway Suite 770
Addison, Texas 75001
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-469-374-0100
Fax: 1-469-374-0101
800#: 1-877-952-6342

U.S.A. / Boston
TEST RITE Products Corp.
18 Lyman Street, Suite 11
J & N Professional Building
Westborough, MA 01581
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-508-616-0400
Fax: 1-508-616-6999

Master Design, Inc.
1900 S. Burgundy Place,
Ontario, CA. 91761
U.S.A.
Tel: 1-909-390-8868
Fax: 1-909-390-8838

Mexico
TEST RITE de Mexcio, S.A. de C.V.
Fernando Montes de OCA #21
3 Piso Fracc. Industrial San Nicolas,
Tlalnepantla, Edo de Mexico C.O. 54030 
Mexico
Tel: 52-55-5317-6500 with 9 lines
Fax: 52-55-5317-5327

Canada
TEST RITE Int¡¦l (Canada) Ltd.
110 Riviera Drive, Unit 7,
Markham, Ontario, L3R 5M1
Canada
Tel: 1-905-9408-015
Fax: 1-905-9408-017
800#: 1-800-810-8378

Ask them if they'll give you a DVD burner instead since you had to wait so long!!!


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Didn't the rebate go to Office Max on that one? A Miami address? Or is that who you contacted? If so, I'd still complain to Office Max home office. They advertised it  *


I called the rebate guys again, and they swear it's coming. 

gotrootdude, I doubt those guys care if I ever get my rebate!


----------



## ~Candy~

Good answer


----------



## gotrootdude

Samsung 52x24x52 Combo CDRW/DVD $65 at LiveWarehouse.com= 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/mm27370.html
LiveWarehouse has the Samsung 52x24x52 Combo CDRW + DVDROM Drive (Beige or Black) for $65 shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

ReSound 128MB Mp3 Player / Recorder $60 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=128-AN-MP0302-PB&sourceid=00384104774967759786
CompGeeks has this neat Andus ReSound 128MB Voice Recorder/MP3 Player/Storage Device for $60 + shipping. Add one to cart and apply code GEEKMP32 to get a second one for only $30. The 64MB Version is priced at $43.


----------



## gotrootdude

$20 off $20 orders at ParkSeed.com http://www.parkseed.com/webapp/wcs/...=10066&storeId=10101&langId=-1&mainPage=page1
Use bonus code P1AB99 for $20 off $20 purchase at ParkSeed.com. Shipping is $2 for seeds, $6 for other items.


----------



## gotrootdude

Pair of Motorola T5820 FRS Radios $45 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006JHYV/
Grab this pair of Motorola T5820 2-Way Radios for $70 - $25 rebate 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...cs/B00006JHYV/rebate-info/002-5121348-7466455
[Exp 12/31] = $45 with free shipping. These are rated for 5-Mile range, with 10 call tones and vibration mode as well.


----------



## gotrootdude

SMC 2804WBR Wireless-G Router $65 at Computers4Sure.com 
http://www.computers4sure.com/product.asp?productid=1574067
Computers4Sure has the SMC SMC2804WBR Barricade 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Router for $85 - $20 rebate 
http://images.computers4sure.com/comassets/MfgCoupons/3813.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $65 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.SoftwareOutlet.com - Nero 6 Suite $13.94 Shipped.

SoftwareOutlet.com has the the new Nero 6 suite selling for $9.99 + $5.95 shipping. Use coupon code TROUBLE to get 20% off making your final cost $13.94 shipped Search for 4406. Enter coupons at the bottom of page during checkout.


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, OfficeMax still has the WD-SE 120gig drive for $60 after rebate, I just ordered one.


----------



## ~Candy~

Dummy, you should have used the Staples $20 off coupon  You paid way toooooooooooo much 

Actually, I need to order another one too, I gave the one I just got to my sister


----------



## hewee

Was just at Staples and got me the leather Stress Master massage chair. SKU 502038  On sell for $99.94. They was got of it so orderd it. Ask if I want then to ship it to the store, my office or home. Said it was $7.50 to ship it to my office or home. But then it give a error and said shipping was free. So it will take 1 day for me to get the chair and it will come right to my house for free. Good thing too because when I was in the store it started to rain and it came down very hard. Not something we ever see here this time of year. 

I hope the chair works good and gives a nice massage.


----------



## ellombris

I saw the post by johnwill, saying the drive is still available for
$60 after rebate. Can you direct me??? I went to their web
page and could not even find a 120gb drive. I searched for wd
120gb and got 80gb. Any help is greatly appreciated, m.


----------



## ~Candy~

I think they pulled it from their site. You'll have to get it at the store. If you call the 800 number, they should deliver it too, if you are within their free delivery area 

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ess=&city=Lodi&state=CA&image.x=19&image.y=16


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Logitech Cordless Elite Duo $39.94 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006HMPN/
Amazon has the Logitech Cordless Elite Duo selling for $59.94 with a $20 mfg rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006HMPN.01.RB05.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 8/31/03) making your cost $39.94 with free shipping and no taxes for most.

Not as good as when I bought 4 of these for $13 apiece, but still a good deal.


----------



## gotrootdude

*OfficeMax.com - Western Digital 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive + 100 CD-R's $44.98 After Rebates.*

OfficeMax has the Western Digital WD800JBRTL 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive Item# 20339475 selling for $109.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/WD.pdf
(Offer-D exp.9/06/03- original UPC) and a $10 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#75 exp, 9/06/03 - copy of UPC).

Start shopping with this $25 off $125 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=0F52YNK02V2
(exp. 8/23/03) coupon and add the following to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OM homepage:

Western Digital 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive Item# 20339475 - $109.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate (Offer-D exp.9/06/03- original UPC) and a $10 OM rebate (#75 exp, 9/06/03 - copy of UPC). 
Khypermedia 100-Pack 32x CD-R Spindle Item# 20187245 - $20 with a $8 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#64 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) and a $12 mfg rebate
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC)
Your cost $109.98 + $20 = $129.98 - $25 coupon - $60 in rebates = $44.98 shipped free.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - Refurbished Sony PlayStation 2 Game Console with Dual Shock Controller $114.95.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PS2CONSOLE-R&sourceid=00402342856600723541
Computer Geeks has the refurbished PlayStation 2 Console selling for $144.95. Use code GEEK1PS2 at checkout and the price drops to $114.95. Add around $8 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CircuitCity.com - Rio SP-150 Portable CD Player with MP3 and WMA Playback $39.99 Shipped.

Circuit City has the Rio SP-150 CD/MP3/WMA player on clearance for $39.99 with free shipping. Gets decent reviews from users at CircuitCity.com. Search for SP-150.

I like the ones with a FM tuner on them as well.


----------



## gotrootdude

LNT.com - George Foreman Patio Grill $47.99.
http://www56.lnt.com/collection/col...5BE858B95F99857D8C0B8C&aid=328&ccdt=j1198847-
Linens-N-Things has the George Foreman Patio Grill selling for $59.99 and apply coupon code 603800000005 (20% off exp. 12/31/03) to take another $12 off making the cost $47.99. Add $8.50 for shipping. 
ibuyer quotes $94.99 as cheapest price for this model


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 200GB 8MB Cache Drive $150 at BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?j=1&id=1056899412698&skuId=5752072&type=product
BestBuy has the Maxtor 200GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache drive priced at $230 - $50 rebate 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=38561&skuid=5752072&h=387
[Exp 8/23] - $30 rebate 
http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bbp...&type=page&rebateid=39234&skuid=5752072&h=387
[Exp 8/23] = $150 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Western Digital 36.7GB 10K SATA Drive $130 at www.Atacom.com

Top of the line storage here. Search for HDI9_WEST_SA_36 to find the new Western Digital Raptor (model WD360GD) 26.7GB SATA 8MB Cache 10K Drive for $130 + shipping. Average seek time of just 5.2 ms.


----------



## gotrootdude

$5 off $10 for new customers + Freebies at CSO 
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com
Computer Surplus Outlet has the PC Guardian Anti-Theft Kit for free, just pay shipping. Also get a Logitech Cordless Access 104-Key USB Keyboard for free w/purchase by entering code FREECORDLESS at checkout. New customers can get this $5 off $10 coupon as well. http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/newcustomer-popup.asp

A few items of interest

2.5-Inch USB 1.1 External Hard Drive Case $19.95
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=STO-2.5UHD

14 inch Miracle Monitor $7.00 SVGA (good for kids, or server display)
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=MON-M14MON

25 ft. Network Cable Cat 5 Booted Gray $2.00
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=CAB-C5-25

25-Foot Cat6 Ethernet Patch Cable $3.00
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=CAB-C6-25

of interest to retail store owners
16 Miracle POS Monitors $4.50 each 
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=MON-14MPAL

Point of Sale Cash Drawer $20
http://www.computersurplusoutlet.com/viewproduct.asp?ProductID=MIS-MMFCDN


----------



## gotrootdude

www.KBtoys.com - Current Coupons And Promotions.

KBtoys has 20% off regular prices on all LeapFrog, 25% off all Mega Bloks, and a summer toy clearance that expires 8/26/03. Coupon code KBNLFREESHIP1 will get you free shipping on order of $49+. Also use code SURVEYTHANKS or FAVORITE1KB at checkout to get 20% off. Can't use both coupons together though.


----------



## gotrootdude

EV SonicXS 2.1 Speakers $40 at www.CompUSA.com

Search for item 295955 to find the EV SonicXS 2.1 HardCore Speaker System for $40 + shipping. A very good speaker set according to reviews.


----------



## gotrootdude

100-Pack 4x DVD-R Discs $79 at Meritline.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/meritline/hq-dvd-r-4x-dvdr.html
Meritline has the "High Quality" brand (hubris?) 1X-4X DVD-R 4.7GB 100-Pack for $89 - $10 coupon 10off167m [Exp 9/9] = $79 + shipping. Shipping is in the $6 range.


----------



## gotrootdude

Geeky deals at www.compgeeks.com

*Alltek Vision External TV Box $80 
External TV Box w/Remote for Computer Monitors for $80 + shipping. It connects directly to your VGA monitor, and also has S-Video and Composite Video inputs.

*Okion Mini 3-Button Optical Scroll Mouse

*1000' Cat5e Cable &Crimper/RJ45/Tester $39
This kit includes a 1,000 ft spool of Cat5e cable, 100 RJ45 Connectors, a Crimper to make the cables, and a Tester to test them. Priced $39 + shipping.
*Get just the Crimper + Cable Tester combo at $13

*1000' Cat6 + 100 RJ45 Connectors for $50

*Memorex 600x1200 USB Scanner $28


----------



## gotrootdude

Envision 7ELR 17" CRT Monitor $39 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=799237
Grab the AOC Envision 7ELR 17" CRT Monitor for $129 - $20 off $100 code 48265349 [Exp 9/13] - $70 rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=799237
[Exp 8/31] = $39 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Logitech Cordless MX Duo Keyboard/Mouse $69.98 Shipped Or As Low As $49.95 After Rebates. HOT

OfficeMax has the Logitech Cordless MX Duo Item# 20433176 selling for $69.98 with free shipping. This has the highly regarded MX700 wireless mouse paired with a wireless keyboard. Sells for 99.99 everywhere else.

Start shopping with this $30 off $150 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=DK923YPD2V2
(exp. 10/18/03) coupon and add the following using the "Order by item number" link on the home page:

Logitech Cordless MX Duo Item# 20433176 - $69.98 
Khypermedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20326452 - $69.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $30 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#63 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) 
Sharp EL-531VBBL Scientific Calculator Item# 20339821 - $4.99 with a $5 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#21 exp. 9/13/03) 
Khypermedia 100-Pack Black Slim Jewel Cases Item# 20161502 - $8 with a $8 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#65 exp. 8/30/03)
Your cost $152.95 - $30 coupon - $73 in rebates = $49.95 Shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - Digital Research 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $19.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has the Digital Research 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive (search for D522452) selling for $64.99 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38485&skuid=4813642&h=387
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $15 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39460&skuid=4813642&h=387
(exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $19.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - K-Byte 128MB PC100 16x64 SDRAM Memory $9.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has K-Byte 128MB PC100 16x64 SDRAM Memory (search for 16X64PC100) selling for $29.99 with a $20 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38963&skuid=3756322&h=387
(exp. 8/30/03) making your cost $9.99 with free shipping. Harder and harder to find the PC100 memory cheap any more.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Khypemedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $9.98 After Rebates.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...955&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-pQgSaeIlTfIVNa*mwSdcdA
OfficeMax has the Khypermedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20326452 selling for $69.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $30 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#63 exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $9.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock + Mobile File $69.98 After Rebate.

OfficeMax has the Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock (Item# 20151103) being sold with a Mobile File (Item# 01210433) as a bundle (Item# BUND4090) for the price of $179.96 and a $79.98 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#57 exp. 9/13/03) is available making the Mobile file free. Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2H3B27FS2V2
(exp. 10/31/03) and then search for 20151103 and select Item# BUND4090 and add to your cart. Your cost $179.96 - $30 coupon - $79.99 rebate = $69.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Lexar 256MB USB 2.0 Jump Drive $49.98 After Rebates.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...535&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-9c4VCXs0t*BqMW/u6tF3*A
OfficeMax has the Lexar 256MB USB Jump Drive Item# 20326489 selling for $79.98 with a $15 mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Lexar.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03 - original UPC) and a $15 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#69 exp. 9/06/03) making your cost $49.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Western Digital 80GB, 72000 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $69.98 After Rebates.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...933&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-ZCc1UuNT0KWdkv5SdY/ejQ
OfficeMax has the Western Digital WD800JBRTL 80GB, 72000 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive (item# 20339475) selling for $109.98 with a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/WD.pdf
(Offer D - exp. 9/06/03 - original UPC) and a $10 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#75 exp. 9/06/03) making your cost $69.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - HP PhotoSmart 620 2.1 MegaPixel Digital Camera + 64MB Secure Digital Card $119.98 Shipped.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...916&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-lMXEuPAL*Abwfgq7Z3ygpA
OfficeMax has the HP PhotoSmart 620 2.1 MegaPixel Digital Camera Item# 20191579 selling in a bundle (Item# BUND4643) with a free 64MB SD card for $149.98. Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=DK923YPD2V2
(exp. 10/18/03) and add the camera bundle (Item# BUND4643) using the "Order by item number" link on the home page along with something small to get over $150 (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29 or free after rebate items) and check out. Your cost $119.98 with free shipping. Has 3X optical rather than just digital zoom as most others do in this price range.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - Western Digital Caviar Ultra ATA/100 160GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Hard Drive $99.99 After Rebates.

Best Buy has the Western Digital WD1600JBRT 160GB hard drive selling for $199.99 with a $70 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38198&skuid=5524373&h=387
(exp. 8/30/03 - original UPC) and a $30 CC rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39468&skuid=5524373&h=387
(exp. 8/30/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $99.99. Best Buy website has this drive listed as only a 2MB cache but actually it's a 8MB model per WD website. Search for WD1600JBRT.


----------



## gotrootdude

Kingston 256MB PC2700 DDR $23 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
CircuitCity has the Kingston 256MB PC2700 DDR Memory for $50 - $27 rebates [Exp 8/30] = $23 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Western Digital 120GB 8MB Cache Drive $70 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
CircuitCity has this 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $130 - $60 rebates [Exp 8/30] = $70. Available for in-store pickup only. It's a Western Digital made drive as evidenced by the "Data Lifeguard" specification.


----------



## gotrootdude

Apex Hi-Fi VCR + DVD Combo $100 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
$20 price drop. CircuitCity has this combination Apex Progressive-Scan DVD/4-Head Hi-Fi VCR Combo for $100 with free shipping. Additionally supports MP3, CDR, SVCD, VCD, and more!


----------



## gotrootdude

Inspiron 5150 3.06GHz 15" 256MB DVD $1249 at Dell Home 
http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?CS=19&kc=6V470&oc=5150SAP
Last day. Pick up this Inspiron 5150 system, no configuration necessary, for $1499 - $100 off $1499 code 2238BF7AF5A8 [Exp 8/24] - $150 rebate
http://www.dell.com/downloads/us/dhs/rebates/systems.pdf
= $1249 shipped.

Pentium-4 3.06GHz, 15" SXGA+, Free 94WHr Battery, 256MB DDR, 30GB

24x CDRW/DVD, 32MB Radeon 9000, XP Home, 10/100 + 56k, 1-Yr Warranty


----------



## gotrootdude

Vanderbilt Fabric Executive Chair $34 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=679943
Search for item 679943 to find the Vanderbilt Fabric Executive Chair (Gray) for $70 - $15 off $50 code 10853472 [Exp 9/18] - $21 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=679943
[Exp 8/30] = $34 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Maxtor 40GB 7200RPM Hard Drive $35 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=368121
Update: Try code 48265349 for $20 off, bringing it to $30 shipped AR!

OfficeDepot has the Maxtor 40GB 7200RPM Hard Drive for $80 - $15 off $75 coupon 92923224 [Exp 12/31] - $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=66056
[Exp 8/30] = $35 with free shipping.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Western Digital 120GB 8MB Cache Drive $70 at CircuitCity.com
> http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
> CircuitCity has this 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $130 - $60 rebates [Exp 8/30] = $70. Available for in-store pickup only. It's a Western Digital made drive as evidenced by the "Data Lifeguard" specification. *


Only a one year warranty on that one, as opposed to the one last week with a three year warranty.......just thought I'd mention that


----------



## gotrootdude

*Abit KV7 KT600 Motherboard $82 at Atacom.com *
http://www.atacom.com/
Search for Abit KV7 to find the new Abit KV7 KT600 Motherboard for $82 + shipping. Features include DDR 400 support, 400MHz FSB support, Serial ATA, USB 2.0, 5.1 Audio, Onboard LAN, AGP 8x, and SoftMenu BIOS.


----------



## gotrootdude

HP Deskjet 3320 Color Inkjet Printer $35 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006LPO8/
Amazon has the HP Deskjet 3320 Color Inkjet Printer for a good price of $35 with free shipping. Prints up to 1200x600 on photo paper, 6ppm regular, 8ppm black, USB.


----------



## gotrootdude

PS2 Ace Combat 04: Shattered Skies $15 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/gamedeta...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
CircuitCity has Ace Combat 04: Shattered Skies for Playstation 2 priced at $15 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor® 5000LE External Hard Drive, 80GB, USB 2.0, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache $114.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=570520&location_info=SG_3_DV_18_SC_1802002_SK_570520
Office Depot has the Maxtor® 5000LE External Hard Drive, 80GB, USB 2.0, 7200 RPM Item# 570520 selling for $159.84 with a $30 mfg rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=570520
(exp. 8/30/03) and apply coupon code 92923224 ($15 off $75 exp. 12/31/03) making your cost $114.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Turok Evolution For Xbox $9.99 Shipped.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006599Q/
Amazon has Turok Evolution for Xbox selling for just $9.99 with free shipping. 
I love this game.


----------



## gotrootdude

Buy.com - Yamaha YST-MS201 30 Watt 3-Piece Multimedia Speaker/Subwoofer Set $19.99 After Rebate.
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10258146&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Yamaha YST-MS201 30 Watt 3-piece Powered Multimedia Speakers/Subwoofer Item# C2LLSQ selling for $29.99 with a $10 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/41422.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03) making your cost $19.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Lodge 12-Inch Cast Iron Skillet 10.99.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004S9H9/
Amazon has the Lodge 12-Inch Cast Iron Skillet selling for $10.99. Gets an incredible 5 star average from 37 reviewers. Orders over $25 ship free.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - EA Sports F1 Challenge '99-'02 For PC $17.99.

Amazon has F1 Challenge '99 - '02 selling for $17.99. Orders over $25 ship free.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008LUMT/
FIFA Soccer 2003 is $17.99. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006CTBC/
Gamers Pack is $12.99 - includes Command and Conquer: Renegade, Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit, Freedom Force, and 
Earth and Beyond. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008DPTD/


----------



## gotrootdude

Lexar 128MB USB JumpDrive $27 at Buy.com
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10330553&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Lexar 128MB USB Flash JumpDrive priced at $37 - $10 rebate
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/National_JD_Q303.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $27 with free shipping. No driver installation required.


----------



## gotrootdude

Hi-Val USB WebCam Free AR at www.CircuitCity.com

CircuitCity has the I/O Magic Hi-Val Internet-Ready USB Web Camera for $30 - $30 rebate [Exp 10/31] = Free. Currently not available online. Pick it up in-store.


----------



## gotrootdude

Acomdata 120GB External USB 2.0 Drive $100 at www.CompUSA.com

Search for item 301787 to find the Acomdata 120GB 5400RPM USB 2.0 External Hard Drive for $175 - $35 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/acom35_825.pdf
[Exp 9/30] - $40 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/acom40_825.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $100 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Oil change for $10 from Firestone 
http://www.mastercareusa.com/sundaysale/images/oil_coupon_ne.jpg
Starting on Friday you can take in this coupon for a $10 oil change. They will charge an additional disposal fee. Coupon covers up to 5 qts of Kendall 10W-30 dino oil.


----------



## gotrootdude

Altec Lansing XA 3021 Speakers $35 at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10322733&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the weird looking Altec Lansing XA 3021 Speakers with Subwoofer for $35 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

TDK IndiDVD 4x2x12 DVD+R/+RW $134 at Buy.com

Buy.com has the TDK IndiDVD 4x2x12 DVD+R/+RW for $184 - $10 off $100 coupon 
http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=89103636&dcaid=1688
[Exp 8/31] - $40 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/TDK65903-24B.pdf
[Exp 8/31] = $134 with free shipping.


----------



## buddhafabio

gotrootdude i have a challenge for you. find a way for me to buy this game it is a macrossgame. i am serious i really want to buy it and cant find english sites selling it. the translation from alstavista babelfish is

Super spatial-temporal fortress love hitting 2

any help is appreciated

update

real name is

The Super Dimension Fortress Macross Aiuchi 2: Typing Protoculture


----------



## plschwartz

I noticed that the dell special offers were better in mid summer then closer to school time. Is there a time in the fall when the specials increase to bring down the final price?
Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude

buddhafabio ,

The Super Dimension Fortress Macross Aiuchi 2: Typing Protoculture
Microsoft Windows 98/98SE/Me/2000/XP [Japanese] compatible CD-ROM
Typing mastering game
One player
CPU: 300 MHz Pentium II or higher (450 MHz Pentium II or higher recommended)
Memory: 128MB or higher (256 MB or higher recommended)
Hard Disk: 750MB of free space or higher
Graphic: 800x600 or higher resolution, High Color or higher 
CD-ROM Drive: Required only during installation
Audio: DirectSound compatible sound system
*Keyboard: 106/109-key Japanese keyboard, 101/104-key keyboard *
SSI Tristar
2003 January 24
Y6000

It's a typing game.. You sure you want it?

or wait 2 months and get this one.

The Super Dimension Fortress Macross
Sony PlayStation 2 compatible game
3D shooting action game
Based on "definitive version" of Space War I
Includes new remake of first Macross television series' opening animation
One player
Features VF-1 Valkyrie, transformable into 3 modes
Reversible poster present (with reserved orders)
SLPM-65405
Developer: Sega/Sega-AM2 
Releaser: Bandai
2003 October 30 (scheduled)
Y6800

A real game...


----------



## buddhafabio

darn didnt see it, i thought it was like vfx 2, just straight shooting. i guess that is 1 way to get the americans to not buy it.

i dont have a play station 2 and i doubt my wife will me let get 1 just for a game.

how about this game  for cheaper than 79 dollars but i have seen it as cheap as 5000 yen(46 dollars) and 6200 yen (52 dollars) and i tried japanese amazon but they wont ship out of japan.


----------



## gotrootdude

Saw that one for sale while looking for the first. I'll post the location on saturday.


----------



## gotrootdude

buddhafabio,

Unfortunately the only place to buy it from the states is the shop you saw for $79 here. http://shop.himeya.com/


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - FMI 1x DVD-R Media, 4.7GB, Jewel Case, 10 Pack $9.99.

CompUSA has a FMI 1x DVD-R Media, 4.7GB, Jewel Case, 10 Pack (search for 289893) selling for $9.99 + shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA.com - Acomdata 120GB, 5400 RPM, External USB 2.0 Hard Drive $99.99 After Rebates.

CompUSA has the Acomdata Part# HD120U2E2-54 120GB, 5400 RPM, External USB 2.0 Hard Drive (search for 301787) selling for $174.99 with a $35 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/acom35_825.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03 - original UPC) and a $40 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/acom40_825.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $99.99. Add $5 for shipping.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...cc&cm_ite=drive&[email protected]

On 8/31 and 9/1 this drive will be $59.99 after rebates 
Penny shipping 

Hmm, wonder if that link will work for everyone else........


----------



## hewee

My deal of the day.
The screw broke on my eye glasses that holds the len in last night. It needed to be drilled out and a new one put in. Bad weekend to get something like that taken care of. But Walmark did it for me today. Not the same as it was because it now has a screw and nut.

But they did it for FREE.


----------



## gws226

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...cc&cm_ite=drive&[email protected]
> 
> On 8/31 and 9/1 this drive will be $59.99 after rebates
> Penny shipping
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that link will work for everyone else........ *


Its on the front page of next weeks flyer... According to the flyer the deal runs from 8/31-9/4


----------



## ~Candy~

Duh, reading 1.01......back to hardware........


----------



## JohnWill

The deal at CompUsa on the 120gig is already sold out anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~

In stock here in Vegas


----------



## JohnWill

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *In stock here in Vegas  *


Send me one.


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol! You want it shipped COD for postage only? (and of course the price of the drive  )

Wanna hear something not so funny  


Just got an email from rebateshq for my WD $50 rebate, somehow my capacity label came UNSTAPLED from my rebate form and receipt in the envelope I sent  These people are amazing sometimes, what they won't do to try to delay and/or not pay your rebate


----------



## HardCorps

RebatesHQ (and therefore Maxtor) is amazing.

I check my rebate progress regularly, and all I ever get is the "Your rebate is valid, and should be sent within the next 30 days."

Well, even THEY acknowledge that they received my rebate materials on 7/18! 

So it's apparently a rolling 30 days. Perhaps it's 30 days from the last time I checked?


----------



## gotrootdude

Logitech Z-340 3-Piece Speaker System $23 at Gateway.com 
http://accessories.gateway.com/Acce... &sourceid=00389236886637471308&AFID=BEFREE01
Gateway has the Logitech Z-340 Stereo Speaker system (item 6607439) priced at $33 - $10 rebate 
http://209.61.189.100/rebates/970058.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $23 with free shipping using code NOSHIPA.


----------



## ~Candy~

A follow up from my rebate problem:

Email from them:

Dear Candy: Rebate ID: XXXXXXXXXX

Thank you for your rebate inquiry. You are a valued Western Digital consumer, so we are pleased to inform you that we have updated your record. Your rebate submission is now valid. Please allow 4-6 weeks to receive your rebate. Note that the check is remitted in the form of a postcard and will not arrive in an envelope.

We appreciate your participation in this promotion. If there is
anything else we can do to assist you, please contact us at
[email protected]. We are always happy to help.

You can also track the status of your rebate, using the Rebate ID
above, at www.RebatesHQ.com.

David
Promotions Customer Service

*Thank You*


----------



## gotrootdude

Labor Day week sale specials at BestBuy.com

Here are some of the specials that BestBuy has queued up for the holiday weekend. A few are online now, a few will be updated with new pricing and rebates later on in the day. Free shipping on all orders.

Western Digital SE 120GB Drive $160 - $50 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39060&skuid=4654181&h=387
- $30 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39599&skuid=4654181&h=387
= $80

KOGi L7YH 17" 1280x1024 LCD $400 - $100 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39019&skuid=5491363&h=387
= $300

MediaStor 52x24x52 CD-RW Drive $55 - $25 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38665&skuid=5606944&h=387
- $15 rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39614&skuid=5606944&h=387
= $15

TDK 50-Pack 48x CD-R Disc Spindle = $3 AR

Fuji 50-Pack 2.4x DVD+R Disc Spindle = $65 AR

Digital Research 4x2.4x12 DVD+R/+RW = $130 AR


----------



## gotrootdude

CompUSA 11Mbps Wireless Router $30 at CompUSA.com 
http://www.compusa.com/
CompUSA has their own branded 802.11b access point + 4-port router for $30 + shipping. Originally manufacturered by FMI.


----------



## gotrootdude

Labor Day weekend sale going on now at CompUSA.com 

CompUSA has penny shipping all week long for their Labor Day Sale. Here are some one-liners from their current sale selection, with rebates valid until 9/4.


Siemens SpeedStream Ethernet Adapter $5 - $5 rebate = Free (295796)

Maxtor 120GB 8MB Drive $100 - $40 rebate = $60 (298702) 

Maxtor 120GB SATA/150 Drive $150 - $30 rebate = $120 (305073) 

SanDisk Cruzer 256MB Mini USB Flash Drive = $50 (306019) 

Dragon NaturallySpeaking 7 Essentials $50 - $50 rebate = Free 

Memorex Air Duster, 10 oz. for $4 - $4 rebate = Free

Kensington Wireless Optical Desktop Kb/Mouse $45 - $15 rebate = $30 (304058) 

Pacific Digital Xtreme52 52x24x52 USB 2.0 CDRW $85 - $35 rebate = $50 (305069)

Logitech MX 700 Cordless Optical Mouse $60 - $10 rebate = $50 (296055)

Creative Labs CardCam 1.3 MegaPixel $60 - $10 rebate = $50 (302927)

Seagate Barracuda Plus 160GB Drive $180 - $80 rebate = $100 (304907) 

Mad Dog Entertainer 7.1 DSP Sound Card $60 - $30 rebate = $30 (306040)


----------



## ~Candy~

Don't forget the McAfee AntiVirus, free after proving past ownership


----------



## gotrootdude

Western Digital 160GB Drive $100 at CircuitCity.com 
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g
CircuitCity has the Western Digital 160GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $200 - $70 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=79451&c=1&b=g
[Exp 9/6] - $30 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=79453&c=1&b=g
[Exp 9/6] = $100 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

MAG 17" CRT Monitor $80 shipped from BestBuy.com 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1051384546626&skuId=4757409&type=product
BestBuy has the MAG 17" CRT Monitor for $100 - $20 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39611&skuid=4757409&h=387
[Exp 9/6] = $80 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Leather Super Stuffed Executive Chair $40 at OfficeMax.com
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...700&siteID=isIkAyUyNbM-inBSYYCQnl72aGPkvGTqhQ
Grab this potentially comfy Leather Super Stuffed Executive Chair for $100 - $60 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/ECash.pdf
[Exp 9/6] = $40 with free shipping. The all leather seating is a combination of genuine leather and matched vinyl.


----------



## gotrootdude

CircuitCity.com - Maxell 48-Pack AA Alkaline Batteries $9.99 Shipped.
http://www.circuitcity.com
Circuit City has the Maxell 48-Pack AA Alkaline Batteries (search for LR648BP) selling for $9.99 with free shipping. Use in-store pick-up if unavaliable for direct ship.

Circuit City has the Canon USB 2.0 CanoScan® Flatbed Scanner (search for LIDE20) selling for $39.99 with free shipping.

Circuit City has the Design Concepts Paper Shredder (search for 12400002) selling for $9.99 with free shipping.

Circuit City has the Amphion Multiformat DVD Player (search for V101) selling for $44.99 with a $5 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=79546&c=1&b=g
(exp. 9/06/03) making your cost $39.99 with free shipping.

Circuit City has the Apex AD-1200 DVD Player (search for AD1200) selling for $44.99 with a $5 rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=79546&c=1&b=g
(exp. 9/06/03) making your cost $39.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.BestBuy.com - KOGi L7YH 17" TFT-LCD Flat-Panel Monitor with Integrated Speakers $299.99 After Rebate.

Best Buy has the KOGi L7YH 17" TFT-LCD Flat-Panel Monitor with Integrated Speakers (search for L7YH) selling for $399.99 with a $100 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39019&skuid=5491363&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03) making your cost $299.99 with free shipping.

Best Buy has the WD 120GB hard drive (search for WD1200JBRTL) selling for $159.99 with a $50 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39060&skuid=4654181&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - original UPC) and a $30 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39599&skuid=4654181&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost 79.99 with free shipping.

Best Buy has the MediaStor 52x24x52 CD-RW Drive (search for CW-524) selling for $54.99 with a $25 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38665&skuid=5606944&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - original UPC) and a $15 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39614&skuid=5606944&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $14.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.CompUSA.com - DVC3000 DVD and 4 Head Hi-Fi VCR Combo $99.99 After Rebate.

CompUSA has the DAENACORP DVC3000 DVD and 4 Head Hi-Fi VCR Combo (search for 304814) selling for $109.99 with a $10 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004715.pdf
(exp. 9/04/03) making your cost $99.99 with penny shipping.

Beware combo units are generally low in features and quality.

CompUSA has the MDM Champion GeForce2 MX400 Video Card (search for 293736) selling for $49.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004780.pdf
(exp. 9/04/03) making your cost $19.99 with penny shipping

CompUSA has the Pinnacle Systems PCTV Rave TV Tuner card (search for 301597) selling for $39.99 with a $20 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0004810.pdf
(exp. 9/04/03) making your cost $19.99 with penny shipping for a total cost of $20 shipped to your door.
(Doesn't work well with Linux)

CompUSA.com - Free After Rebate Items. HOT

Penny Shipping on all items below:

Ultimate Horoscope & Tarot (search for 306041) - $9.99 with a $10 rebate (exp. 9/04/03) = free

Typing Instructor Deluxe 12.0 (search for 296268) - $19.99 with a $10 rebate (exp. 9/30/03 - original UPC) and a $10 rebate (exp. 9/06/03 - original product logo from box flap) = free

COSMOPOLITAN Virtual Makeover® 2003 Deluxe Suite (search for 297622) - $25 with a $25 rebate (exp. 9/04/03) = free

Instant Home Cooking (search for 305802) - $15 with a $15 rebate (exp. 9/04/03) = free

ScanSoft Dragon NaturallySpeaking 7 Essentials (search for 301426) - $49.99 with a $50 rebate (exp. 9/04/03) = free

Memorex Spillproof 104-Key PS/2 Keyboard (search for 297972) - $5.99 with a $6 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Saitek X64 Universal Light Stylus (search for 289218) - $6.99 with a $7 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Tomb Raider Chronicles for Mac (search for 305176) - $7.49 with a $7.50 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Serious Sam Second Encounter for PC (search for 288813) - $5.99 with a $6 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Strike Fighters for PC (search for 294679) - $4.99 with a $5 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Memorex Air Duster, 10 oz (search for 304717) - $3.99 with a $4 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Avery CD Stomper Pro CD Labeling Kit (search for 305384) - $4.99 with a $5 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) = free

Peachtree Accounting 2004 (search for 305797) - $189.99 with a $160 mfg rebate (exp. 9/06/03) and a $30 Upgrader rebate (exp. 12/07/04) = free

Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2003 / Norton Personal Firewall 2003 Bundle (search for 299766) - $74.99 with a $45 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) and a $30 upgrader rebate (exp. 12/31/03) = free

Symantec Norton SystemWorks 2003/Norton Personal Firewall 2003 Bundle (search for 296396) - $74.99 with a $45 rebate (exp. 9/06/03) and a $30 upgrader rebate (rebate form in box - exp. 12/31/03) = free

Pinnacle Instant CD & DVD (Search for 301796) - $39.99 with a $20 rebate (exp. 9/04/03 - original UPC) and a $20 rebate (exp. 9/04/03 - copy of UPC) = free

McAfee McAfee VirusScan Home Edition 7.0 (search for 294647) - $19.99 with a $20 upgrader rebate (exp. 12/31/03) = free

If you can't find the games by searching by the product number click on advertised in-store specials and navigate to gaming and search for them.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor L01P120 120GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $64.84 After Rebate. (store pick-up only)

OfficeDepot has the Maxtor L01P120 120GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive Item# 678808 selling for $109.84 with a $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678808
(exp.9/06/03) if you use in store pick-up for your order. Click through the item link and add it to your cart (price will show as $149.84). Now click on the view cart link. At the top of your cart select pickup at store and hit the update shopping cart link. Price should now be $109.84. Now apply coupon code 92923224 ($15 off $75 - exp. 12/31/03) and check-out. Your cost $109.84 - $15 coupon - $30 rebate = $64.84. You will need to pick it up at the store though.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Logisys LGX750 17" True Flat Screen CRT Monitor $69.98 After Rebate.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...722&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-CX69PiznBrpkX2EiFPwCpQ
OfficeMax has the Logisys LGX750 17" True Flat Screen CRT Monitor Item# 20200881 selling for $159.98 with a $60 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Logisys.pdf
(exp. 9/06/03) and free shipping. Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=DK923YPD2V2
(exp. 10/18/03) and using the "Order by item number" link at the top of the OfficeMax homepage add the monitor to your cart and check-out. Your cost just $69.98 shipped to your door after coupon and rebate.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com- Apex CL2002 20" Color TV With Remote $69.98 After Rebate Or Less.

OfficeMax has the APEX CL2002 20" Color TV Item# 20349909 selling for $79.98 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#1 exp. 9/13/03) making your cost $69.98 with free shipping.

Or you can do this - Start shopping with this $20 off $125 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2M23P7B42V2
(exp. 9/14/03) coupon and add the following using the "Order by item number" link on the home page:

APEX CL2002 20" Color TV Item# 20349909 - $79.98 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#1 exp. 9/13/03) 
Khypermedia 100-Pack 32x CD-R Spindle Item# 20187245 - $20 with a $8 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/PCash.pdf
(#5 exp. 9/06/03 - copy of UPC) and a $12 mfg rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 9/06/03 - original UPC) 
Best Data v.92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem Item# 20148289 - $10 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/Best.pdf
(exp. 9/06/03) 
Classic Keyboard Item# 20234925 - $9.98 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/Belkin.pdf
(exp. 9/06/03) 
BellSouth Trimstyle Phone with Caller ID Item# 20230171 (black), 20230162 (green), 20332695 (ivory) - $10 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03)
Your cost $129.98 - $20 coupon - $60 in rebates = $49.98 Shipped.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Leather Super Stuffed Executive Chair, 256Meg DDR, Telephone $19.96

Start shopping with this $30 off $150 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=DK923YPD2V2
(exp. 10/18/03) coupon and add the following using the "Order by item number" link on the home page:

Leather Super Stuffed Executive Chair Item# 20082287 selling for $99.98 wiith a $60 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/ECash.pdf
(#11 exp. 9/06/03) 
K-Byte 256MB DDR Memory Module Item# 20149867 - $41.98 with a $15 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#12 exp. 9/13/03) and a $17 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Kbyte.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03) 
Caller ID Telephones Item# 20172956 (white), 20172965 (black) - $10 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(exp. 9/30/03)
Your cost $151.96 - $30 coupon - $102 in rebates = $19.96 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Staples.com - Maxtor 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $44.99 After Rebate.
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=499949
Staples has the Maxtor L01P080 80GB hard drive (item# 499949) selling for $99.94 with a $30 rebate (exp. 9/06/03). Add it to your cart along with something small to get over $100 (elmers glue - $0.25 Item# 346361) and apply coupon code 99929 ($25 off $100) and your cost for the drive is $49.98 after rebate and coupon with free shipping. Coupon could be pulled at any moment.


----------



## n2gun

Case fan with 2 red and 2 blue led's $3.79+shipping.

http://www.hardcorecooling.us/product.asp?3=255


----------



## buddhafabio

walmart has masters of orion 3 for 16$ probably cause it bombed.

dont know if it is on the web site


----------



## gotrootdude

BestBuy.com - MediaStor 52x24x52 CD-RW Drive $9.99 After Rebates.

Best Buy has the MediaStor 52x24x52 CD-RW Drive (search for CW-524) selling for $49.99 with a $25 Mfg rebate
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=38665&skuid=5606944&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - original UPC) and a $15 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat12105&type=page&rebateid=39614&skuid=5606944&h=387
(exp. 9/06/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost $9.99 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

CompGeeks.com - Refurbished Sony PlayStation 2 Game Console with Dual Shock Controller $114.95.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PS2CONSOLE-R&sourceid=00402342858678582365
Computer Geeks has the refurbished PlayStation 2 Console selling for $144.95. Use code GEEK1PS2 at checkout and the price drops to $114.95. Add around $8 for shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Kingston Data Traveler 128MB USB Flash $10 at Dell Home

Dell Home currently has 15% off all Memory, making for the following excellent deals on Kingston USB 1.1 Flash Drives. Free shipping on $49 orders.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0135486
Kingston 128MB Data Traveler USB Flash $35 - 15% off - $20 rebate 
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/rebates/A0135486.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $10

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0135487
Kingston 256MB Data Traveler USB Flash $57 - 15% off - $20 rebate 
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/rebates/A0135487.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $28


----------



## gotrootdude

Radeon 9000 Pro DualHead 128MB $78 at LiveWarehouse.com 
http://store.yahoo.com/livewarehouse/vgal17680.html
LiveWarehouse has the Radeon 9000 Pro DualHead 128MB AGP for $78 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - 52X CD-RW Drive, 256MB PC2100 DDR Memory, 200-Pack 32X CD-R Bundle Make $7.06 After Rebates.

Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon
http://www.officemax.com/tp/visa803?siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-JYZAUtmYACPIUjsjy1*p*g
(exp. 10/31/03) and add the following items to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OfficeMax home page:

Mad Dog MultiMedia 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20329173 - $69.98 with a $30 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/ECash.pdf
(#13 exp. 9/13/03) ad a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/MadDog.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03)

Kingston 256MB DDR RAM 266MH DIMM Item# 20220510 - $39.98 with a $10 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(#84 exp. 9/13/03) and a $20 mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Kingston.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03)

Value Disc 200-Pack 32X CD-R Item# 20148519 - $42.98 with a $20 OM rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/PCash.pdf
(#10 exp. 9/13/03) and a $20 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/Khyper.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03)
Your cost $152.94 - $30 coupon - $130 in rebates = $-7.06 with free shipping.


----------



## JohnWill

Ordered that exact combo yesterday at around 2:00 PM!


----------



## gotrootdude

Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop $33 at OfficeDepot.com 
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=673618
Grab the Microsoft Wireless Optical Keyboard Desktop for $63 - $15 off $50 coupon code 10853472 [Exp 9/18] - $15 rebate 
http://rebateimages.teg-online.com/66625.jpg
[Exp 8/30] = $33 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Artec E+48U USB Scanner $20 at Staples.com 
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=499449
Staples has the Artec E+48U USB Scanner for $20 + shipping. Free shipping on $50 purchases. Scans at 600x1200 dpi using USB bus power (no power adapter required).


----------



## b4uv1

Way to go gotrootdude! It's even better if you belong to ebates(free) and get an additional 3% back! I've belonged for almost a year and have gotten several nice checks. You just have to remember to enter store of your choice from their home page. On this order it gets you about $4.00. They mail checks quarterly.:up: 
www.ebates.com


----------



## gws226

Hope you don't mind if I piggyback here...

Ultra brand Ultra 4x4x12x DVD+RW Burner, 16x10x32x CD-RW with Nero Express and Intervideo Software 
* $99.99* after rebates at http://tigerdirect.com
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...etails.asp?EdpNo=619249&Sku=U10-9010&CatId=89

For a name brand unit: *(lowest price)*
Toshiba SD-R5002: 2x1x12x DVD-RW, 16x10x40x CD-RW with Ulead Movie Factory Software
*$99.97* no rebates at http://tigerdirect.com
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ails.asp?EdpNo=559171&Sku=T24-3114 P&CatId=89

For a name brand unit: *(highest speed)*
NEC Internal 4x2.4x12x DVD+RW Burner, 16x10x40x CD-RW Burner with Nero Software
*$119.97 * no rebates
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ails.asp?EdpNo=578982&Sku=I21-8130 P&CatId=89


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by gws226:_
> *Hope you don't mind if I piggyback here...
> *


Wrong thread


----------



## gws226

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Wrong thread  *


 
I've ordered the memorex from GotRootDudes recommendation from last week, an ultra, and the NEC 4x.... I will report back on how they all fair...


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Micro Advantage 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $9.98 After Rebate.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...000&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-JXxD2bpLu2eI11VdUMuZBg
OfficeMax has the Micro Advantage 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Item# 20220529 selling for 49.98 with a $40 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#13 exp. 9/13/03) making your cost $9.98.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Digix DVD/AM-FM Tuner Home Theater $79.98 After Rebates.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...558&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-wSf1sO3y7GILeB8nh03qiQ
OfficeMax has the Digix DVD Home Theater In a Box Item# 20438947 selling for $119.98 with a $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/PCash.pdf
(# 29 exp. 9/13/03) making your cost $99.98 with free shipping. Start shopping with this $20 off $125 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2M23P7B42V2
(exp. 9/14/03) and using the "Order by item number" link on the OM home page add the DVD Home Theater along with the Iconcepts 6-Outlet Surge w/ Modem Protection Item# 20159427 selling for $7 with a $7 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/Sakar.pdf
(exp. 9/13/03). Your cost $126.98 - $20 coupon - $27 in rebates = $79.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock + Mobile File $69.98 After Rebate.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...696&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-u6BqYQRo*dO83mHNVsdWrg
OfficeMax has the Fundamental "L" Workcenter with Digital Dock (Item# 20151103) being sold with a Mobile File (Item# 01210433) as a bundle (Item# BUND4090) for the price of $179.96 and a $79.98 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/ECash.pdf
(#57 exp. 9/13/03) is available making the Mobile file free. Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2H3B27FS2V2
(exp. 10/31/03) and then search for 20151103 and select Item# BUND4090 and add to your cart. Your cost $179.96 - $30 coupon - $79.99 rebate = $69.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

USB 2.0 Aluminum 2.5" Enclosure $15 at Meritline.com
http://store.yahoo.com/meritline/usb-enclosure-hard-drive-external-1.html
Meritline has this stylish USB 2.0 Aluminum 2.5" External Hard Drive Enclosure for $20 - $5 code af-5off018e [Exp 9/21] = $15 + shipping.


----------



## gws226

As anyone seen any good deals on DVD +R media (4x) on the boards recently?

Thanks in advance,
G

Also, The Memorex DVD+R/+RW 2.4x (item#mp5125A) gotrootdude recommended arrived from
http://pcmicrostore.com/part-detail.asp?id=410189

The drive checked out OK, ran without incident... although keep in mind that it requires a firmware flash to be able to copy with the 4x media types... the flash also installed without incident... 
Included: Nero 5.0 burning rom
Incuded: MySonic DVD creator.

You might want to consider spending another $10-$15 and get a name brand 4x--- wow... copying 1 dvd movie takes forever!

Thanks for the help gotrootdude.


----------



## gws226

Time to upgrade the RAM in your notebooks!!!!!

256mg PC133 SODimm by PNY (P56-2438)
$14.99 after rebates at http://tigerdirect.com
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=379705&Sku=P56-2438&CatId=849
$34.99
-$20 mail in rebate http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/Rebates/PDFs/P56-1521.PDF
=$14.99

256mg PC2100 DDR SODimm by PNY (5319675)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1051384692606&skuId=5319675&type=product
$29.99 after rebates at http://bestbuy.com 
$54.99
-$25 mail in rebate (see above link for rebate form)
=$29.99 (instock online... limited store availablity)

G (filling in for Gotrootdude )


----------



## gws226

Not a particulary good gaming card... but definately a good upgrade for those on a real tight budget OR those looking to upgrade to DVI supported cards!

Xtisy Radeon 9100 64MB DDR AGP with DVI-D Video Card (V261-3014 W)

$29.99 after rebates @ http://tigerdirect.com

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=596018&Sku=V261-3014 W


----------



## gws226

Check this deal out!

NEC ND1100 4x2.4x12 DVD+R/+RW dvd burner
$99.97 no rebates

Includes certificate to purchase and download DVD X Copy for *$29.99!!*
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=610057&sku=C147-2006 P

-------------------------------
DVD X Copy Gold, 25 pack DVD+R 2.4x media, ULead movie studio
$99.81 no rebates

DVD X Copy Gold is both the full version of X Copy, and X Copy Xpress which is an excellent DVD compression tool to fit movies >4.7gig onto one single layer disk... (I was very impressed with the simplicity this software and how good the quality was of the final product)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=618914


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeDepot.com - KDS® XF-7B 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor $78.38 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_17_CT_1703_SC_1703018_FM_180022_SK_556512
Office Depot has the KDS® XF-7B 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor Item# 556512 selling for $128.38 with a $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=67093
(exp. 9/13/03) and apply coupon code 22681965 ($20 off $100 - exp. 9/18/03) making your cost $78.38 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Epson CX5200 Flatbed Color 3-In-One $69.98 After Rebate And Gift Card.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...646&siteID=DQ0QG6clDeE-VCulqxOrs1SZD8SVlSpGjw
OfficeMax has the Epson CX5200 Flatbed Color 3-In-One Item# 20346234 selling for $149.98 with a $30 gift card rebate 
http://www.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/ECard.pdf
(#11 exp. 9/13/03) and a $20 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_08/ECash.pdf
(# 3 exp. 9/13/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2H3B27FS2V2
(exp. 10/31/03) and add the printer to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OfficeMax home page along with something small (item# 09015424 - paper clips $0.29 or a free after rebate item) to get over $150 to activate the coupon. Your cost $149.98 - $30 coupon - $20 rebate - $30 gift card = $69.98 with free shipping. Spend the gift card on free after rebate items later to get your cash back.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Logitech Z-640 Speaker System $54.99 Shipped.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006HYPD/
Amazon has the Logitech Z-640 Speakers selling for $54.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Maxtor L01P120 7200 RPM, 120 GB, 8MB Cache Hard Drive $79.99 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007DX3I/
Amazon has the Maxtor L01P120 7200 RPM 120 GB Hard Drive DiamondMax Plus U133 selling for $109.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3I.01.RB07.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007DX3I.01.RB08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 9/30/03) making your cost $79.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Belkin F5D52314 4-Port Cable/DSL Router $9.99 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008VF4L/
Amazon has the Belkin F5D52314 4-Port Cable/DSL Router selling for $49.99 with a $40 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00008VF4L.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00008VF4L.01.RB02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(pg1, pg2 exp. 9/20/03) making your cost $9.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Norcent DP-302V Full-Size DVD and CD Player $39.99 After Rebate + Free Shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000B35Y2/
Amazon has the Norcent DP-302V Full-Size DVD and CD Player selling for $49.99 with a $10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0000B35Y2.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 12/31/03) making your cost $39.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.Vanns.com - Polk AMR130 5.1 Surround Speaker System $59.88 Shipped.

Vanns has the Polk AMR130 5.1 speaker system (search for AMR130) selling for $59.88 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - Netgear WGR614 Wireless 54g Router $64.99 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008SCFL/
Amazon has the Netgear WGR614 Wireless 54g Router selling for 89.99 with a $25 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00008SCFL.01.RB07.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 9/30/03) making your cost $64.99 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link 22Mbps Wireless Router $25 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000068UY6/
$5 drop. Grab the D-Link DI-614+ 22Mbps Wireless Router at $50 - $25 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000068UY6.01.RB06.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 9/30] = $25 with free shipping.


----------



## gws226

Has anyone seen any deals on DVD+R media?
2.4x or 4x? 

Thanks 
G


----------



## boing

DVD + R disc Give this a try. I've seen GotRootDude
post a few good rebate deals in the past for storage discs.
When you go to this website check for volume deals.

http://www.e-tronicdepot.com/dvdrdvdrwmedia.html

I'll report any more to this forum if I find any.

: ) boing


----------



## gws226

Thanks boing,

This company didn't even show up on http://resellerratings.com. Has anyone done business with them?
They really nab you on shipping










Even ordering 5 100 disc packs cost $80 to ship!

I guess Im just spoiled and expect some sort of mail in rebate to be available some for DVD +R discs

Thanks again for keeping your eyes open


----------



## chall

Anyone have any up to date OFFICE DEPOT coupon codes?

thanks in advance!

Calvin:up:


----------



## plschwartz

1. Panasonic LF D521 - DVD-RAM /-RW - Removable Disk Drive - 32x (CD) / 12x (DVD) (read) - internal - 5.25" - IDE / EIDE

Our Low Price: $199.99 
Price After Rebate: $109.99 
Availability: In Stock: Usually Ships in 24-48 Hours 
Manufacturer: PANASONIC

http://www.buy.com/retail/searchresults.asp?mfgID=1067&loc=101&search_store=1&qu=*&querytype=comp


----------



## JohnWill

I have the older Panasonic DVD-RAM/DVD-R drive, and their driver really suck! If they haven't improved them a bunch, I'm not sure I'd want this unit.


----------



## gws226

> _Originally posted by chall:_
> *Anyone have any up to date OFFICE DEPOT coupon codes?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Calvin:up: *


$50 off you next $250 at OFFICE MAX -expires 10/13/2003
#Em31 online orders 
#A-11405 telephone orders


----------



## buddhafabio

Argus DC-3550 2.1 Megapixel Digital Camera with 3x Optical/ 2x Digital Zoom and 1.8" LCD 89$

shipping is 4-7 dollars or free if total is over 100$ which you could do by adding a compact flash card for extra memory.

camera


----------



## JohnWill

What happened to *gotrootdude*, did he go on vacation?


----------



## boing

YOOOHOOOOOO GOTROOTDUDE!!!! You ok?????


----------



## ~Candy~

Last post 9/19 to other thread......maybe he gave up this little project


----------



## n2gun

Most likely he is effected by the hurricane. NC got hit bad as did virginia. There are a lot of eople who lost power and also many lost their homes.


----------



## ~Candy~

SC?


----------



## n2gun

It had its effects up and down the cost Candy. Heck I lost power thursday afternoon in central Va and it had not made land yet. The winds spread out over a WIDE area.


----------



## ~Candy~




----------



## JohnWill

I never thought about the hurricane, even though my TV & broadband were out for two days.  We got very little rain, and only minimal wind, I only lost two trees.


----------



## DVOM

Hurricane Isabelle?


----------



## JohnWill

Looks ugly!


----------



## gws226

Here's a decent coupon code website...

Its sorted by product OR reseller...
http://www.computer-coupon.com/


----------



## buddhafabio

my internet connection went down.it is set up
"dsl modem 1 port ----->router------>two pcs". i found the problem the router dead. the power cord shorted out and killed it. 

so i am looking for a new eithernet router that has 4 ports. onder 30$

or i am even considering an 802.11g system but i want to get router and both cards for under 75$

any deals and suggestions


----------



## gotrootdude

OfficeMax.com - Micro Advantage 4X Dual Format DVD+R/RW And -R/RW Drive $119.98 After Rebate.

OfficeMax has the Micro Advantage 4X Dual Format DVD+R/RW and -R/RW Drive Item# 20405134 selling for $199.98 with a $50 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_09/ECash.pdf
(#1 exp. 10/18/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=2H3B27FS2V2
(exp. 10/31/03) and add the drive to your cart using the "Order by item number" link on the OfficeMax home page. Your cost $199.98 - $30 coupon - $50 rebate = $119.98 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Amazon.com - HP PS320 2 MP Digital Camera + HP DSCA21 Digital Camera Accessory Kit $97.88 Shipped.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006AFD2/

Amazon has the HP PS320 2 MP Digital Camera selling for $97.88 with free shipping and no taxes for most. Also if you add this HP DSCA21 Digital Camera Accessory Kit 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000965T0/
for $49.99 and then apply coupon code HPFREDOK42K3 at checkout and you will get a $49.99 discount netting you the accessory kit for free.


----------



## gotrootdude

www.Dealsonic.com has the EuroCom ME-350U2 IDE to USB 2.0 External Enclosure for 3.5" & 5.25" Device w/Fan, Dark Gray, Multi-Color Light Bar $32, $4.95 shipping. Supports drives up to 300GB


----------



## gotrootdude

30% off purchases of $30 or more at KB Toys during Oct 8-14.

As the result of a class action pricing scheme lawsuit KB's is forced to discount prices.

http://www.kbtoys.com/help/legalnotice.html?place=bfnt&ls=default


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *www.Dealsonic.com has the EuroCom ME-350U2 IDE to USB 2.0 External Enclosure for 3.5" & 5.25" Device w/Fan, Dark Gray, Multi-Color Light Bar $32, $4.95 shipping. Supports drives up to 300GB *


Hi there, question for you on the case enclosures, why does that one say up to 300 gig? What would the difference be? The heat generated perhaps? I guess you see I got the one you recommeneded, they finally got stock back in, I guess 120 is alright for that one? It does appear to get quite warm when running for awhile. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## JohnWill

The difference is in the LBA support, many of the disk cabinets stopped at 137gig because they didn't use 48bit LBA. I'm not sure why a cabinet that supports 200gig wouldn't support 300gig, but I've never actually tested them.


----------



## ~Candy~

TY


----------



## ~Candy~

Great deals right now at CompUSA. CDRW, video card and more 

http://compusa.com/


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ku=K13-4102&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM698


----------



## n2gun

Circuit City

I/O Magic 8X Internal DVD +/- RW Drive $99.99 - $40.00 mailin rebate = $59.99

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?oid=85473&WT.mc_n=85&c=1&b=g&u=c&WT.mc_t=I


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, it's been a while since we've been posting here 

Let me see if I can get us back on track 

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3492233

Maxtor 200 gig hard drive, free shipping too  $69.99 tax charged in some states.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hawking HWR54G wireless router, $4.99 after rebates 

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=319106&pfp=cat3


----------



## Guest

anyone know of any cheaaaaap ($50) multiformat internal dvd burners


----------



## Guest

http://www.txmicro.com has $48 dvd burner, all formats ! plus DL . new! but no software...


----------



## ~Candy~

shadowman25 said:


> anyone know of any cheaaaaap ($50) multiformat internal dvd burners


I'll keep my eyes open. I got one for less than that after rebates a while ago.

Here's a HOT DEAL. Ends tomorrow, I just saw it today.

160 gig WD hard drive, 119.99 at Best Buy. $80 in rebates, and a $20 coupon, makes the drive $19.99 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...373&tab=6&productCategoryId=pcmcat33200050001

http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/en_US/images/external/emailpdf/coupon_combo.pdf


----------



## ~Candy~

Western Digital 120GB WD1200JBRTL UATA100 8MB Buffer - Retail HD Kit 
$60.00 Rebate

$19.99 plus shipping.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3306472?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

shadowman25 said:


> http://www.txmicro.com has $48 dvd burner, all formats ! plus DL . new! but no software...


Most come with basic software. Even the one I got for $40 AR did.

Here's one at Outpost, if you have a Fry's nearby, it's $10 cheaper in today's ad.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4246484?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## jVirus

Please Keep em coming. Eventually I'll have the dough to get one. / something.


----------



## SIR****TMG

I see nice.............i'll take 2 please......


----------



## Kenny94

Get Opera free today only hurry.
Today is the acclaimed Opera internet browser's 10th anniversary and they are giving it away free. You could always get it free but today they are giving away the registration code to disable the advertising banner (a $39 value). Just register any email address and you are redirected to a page with the codes.

http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml


----------



## Matrix1999

Thank you for the Opera deal


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?Sku=10387130&adid=17070&dcaid=17070

Great deal on a 1 gig SD card. When you put it in your shopping cart, you get a 10 percent off coupon pop up


----------



## Space Cowboy

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?Sku=10387130&adid=17070&dcaid=17070
> 
> Great deal on a 1 gig SD card. When you put it in your shopping cart, you get a 10 percent off coupon pop up


Find me a GOOD UPS Candy .. if ya see one


----------



## ~Candy~

What are you looking for luv 

I saw one earlier.


----------



## Space Cowboy

AcaCandy said:


> What are you looking for luv
> 
> I saw one earlier.


Pretty much say's it all here: http://forums.techguy.org/t398820.html

Looks like a APC is the one to get .. But I dunno for sure

I'm on a limited budget and a tightwad.


----------



## ~Candy~

I usually go for APC, but I've used TrippLite too.

Let me look around


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...sp?EdpNo=1358111&Sku=F33-1900&SRCCODE=WEM968C

19" LCD monitor, $199 after rebate.


----------



## rosh325

any digital camera deals? I'm looking for a 4-5mp camera with good optical zoom and battery life


----------



## ~Candy~

How much do you want to spend? I like the little Casios. Just got an email from Staples all cameras 12% off.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...c&cm_ite=sony&[email protected]

This is nice.


----------



## rosh325

thanks acacandy....i'm only looking to spend like 200-300...as i probably need to buy memory cards etc. I'm not doing any kind of professional picture taking so 3 or 4 mp is probably fine....Generally the only things i'm concerned about are price, zoom (optical prefered) and battery life..as we had a nikkon coolpix which would eat batteries like no other


----------



## ~Candy~

Be sure to get one like the Casio. It doesn't eat any batteries, and I've been using the same battery for over 2 years now.

The memory chips are falling faster than the stock market 

The casio takes SD chips, just saw one adv. 1 gig for $39.99 after rebate.


----------



## ~Candy~

Maxtor 100 gig hard drive $19.99 after rebate.

http://officedepot.shoplocal.com/of...mber=12&rapid=183394&prvid=officedepot-050925


----------



## ~Candy~

Space Cowboy said:


> Pretty much say's it all here: http://forums.techguy.org/t398820.html
> 
> Looks like a APC is the one to get .. But I dunno for sure
> 
> I'm on a limited budget and a tightwad.


http://officedepot.shoplocal.com/of...?action=search&storeid=2279912&searchtext=ups

There you go Space Cowboy, I think that should fit the bill.


----------



## ~Candy~

I 'think' that one can connect to the computer, but I can't verify it though


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, I saw your post from yesterday Space Cowboy


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill told me that the links don't work. Sorry about that, I copied and pasted from my email, I guess I have myself set to auto log in at the site.

I see in another thread that you've found a UPS. So the point is now moot anyway


----------



## rosh325

Hey I'm looking for a PCMCIA USB card as the usb ports on my girlfriends laptop seem to have burned out. Anything cheap is always preferable, but it needs to be able to power a usb mouse if plugged in. I checked new egg, but it seems like anything under $30 would not be good for the mouse? Thanks

P.S. It really only needs to have 2 ports and usb 2.0 isnt a necessity but is always nice


----------



## JohnWill

Take your pick. http://castle.pricewatch.com/s/search.asp?s=usb2+cardbus


----------



## rosh325

I'm confused about this powercable thing. The usb ports i'm trying to replace do not work, so would the power cable work too? Which of these models will work w/o a power cable to power up a device?


----------



## JohnWill

I don't know what the issue with the mouse is, since the USB standard is 0.5A of +5V for each connection. Any USB port should supply the same amount of power, and it's current limited so you can't really draw more.

If the USB mouse is designed to function only plugged into a USB port, any of the choices should work fine.


----------



## rosh325

I tried my friend's pcmcia "unpowered" card the mouse worked fine. The only thing that didnt work was the printer. I know the printer itself works fine and all drivers are installed. I was wondering if the printer would need a powered port?


----------



## edbro9

A printer should not draw power from a USB port. It will be self-powered.


----------



## JohnWill

Many devices will have problems connected through a USB hub, but function fine with a direct connection to a USB hub.


----------



## gotrootdude

Uh, John.. You just said it would have problems connecting through a USB hub, but would work fine connected to a USB hub.. 

We know what you meant..


----------



## JohnWill

Well yes, I guess it's the hub-hub option!


----------



## rosh325

well thanks all for the response..the problem is that the usb ports on the computer dont work, so i'm trying to figure out my next move....its a laptop so I cant swap the card.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://compusa.shoplocal.com/compus...genumber=13&rapid=182966&prvid=compusa-051002

Hope that link works 

200 gig hard drive $49.99 after rebates.

200GB, 7200RPM, Internal ATA/100 Hard Drive

Manufacturer: Seagate

Mfg Part #: ST3200822A-RK

Product Number: 309209

Was: $139.99
$49.99
SAVE $90 after:
$30.00 instant savings
$60.00 mail-in rebate(s)


----------



## ~Candy~

120 gig Hitachi hard drive, 3 year warranty, after rebate $29.99 at Fry's Electronics.

Also McAfee 2006 3 user license, free after rebates, as well as McAfee Spam software.


----------



## gyrgrls

AcaCandy said:


> http://compusa.shoplocal.com/compus...genumber=13&rapid=182966&prvid=compusa-051002
> 
> Hope that link works
> 
> 200 gig hard drive $49.99 after rebates.
> 
> 200GB, 7200RPM, Internal ATA/100 Hard Drive
> 
> Manufacturer: Seagate
> 
> Mfg Part #: ST3200822A-RK
> 
> Product Number: 309209
> 
> Was: $139.99
> $49.99
> SAVE $90 after:
> $30.00 instant savings
> $60.00 mail-in rebate(s)


*ouch*

Just below all that, it says:
"*Actual speed and capacity may vary."

Well, actually, below the link to the specs, on the front page, as a footnote to the title.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## jVirus

CompUSA has a Hawking Wireless G/B router that is FREE if you purchase a wireless adapter which also has a rebate. to make the total

like: $10.00 for the router and a card (pci or usb) see weekly specials ad


----------



## Space Cowboy

I gota very small wish list at Buy.com

If anyone gets a coupon or something I'd appreciate it if you don't want it to send it to me.

Thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy

Free Schick Intuition Razor for women

LINK

I got one of those Mens Schicks 4 bladers for free and LOVE it.


----------



## jimi

coupon for 5% off ends 10/10 though

now tiger direct has seagate ide or maxtor sata 300gb hd's for 89.99 after 45.00 rebate


----------



## Space Cowboy

jimi said:


> coupon for 5% off ends 10/10 though
> 
> now tiger direct has seagate ide or maxtor sata 300gb hd's for 89.99 after 45.00 rebate


Thanks Jimi .. But Mr. Tightwad has been on a spending spree and needs to save more than 5%.

Total order is $39.00

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=90143709&loc=111&sp=1

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?loc=107&sku=40718280&wlout=1


----------



## Flrman1

Here's a good deal on a 300gb Seagate SATA-150 HD:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...=TSD-300AS&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM981C


----------



## ~Candy~

Just what you need, another toy


----------



## Flrman1

It's about time for me to start building a 64 bit system so I'm just doing a little looking around.


----------



## Space Cowboy

> Cooler Master LHD-V06-US Cool Drive 6 - Silver
> Cooldrive 6 is designed for HDD cooling with a front panel that displays temperature and speed. In addition, it provides PC software to detect the information on the HDD such as space and transfer speed.
> Regular Price: $79.99
> Sale Price: $9.99


http://www.svc.com/lhd-v06-us-19.html


----------



## jVirus

Space Cowboy said:


> http://www.svc.com/lhd-v06-us-19.html


Wow 88% u sure they actually work? heh.  j/k. :up:


----------



## Space Cowboy

jVirus said:


> Wow 88% u sure they actually work? heh.  j/k. :up:


Nope .. never had one but I got coolermaster fans and I bought them from here and am very pleased with that order. I have a different model thats in my sig.

*Logisys 3.5" Digital Thermal Controller with a Blue LCD Display*

And I love it..


----------



## talon03

flrman1 said:


> It's about time for me to start building a 64 bit system so I'm just doing a little looking around.


I'm going to wait another year before I upgrade my PC again, I want to get Vista with it, and by that time prolly all new comps will be 64-bit


----------



## Space Cowboy

talon03 said:


> I'm going to wait another year before I upgrade my PC again, I want to get Vista with it, and by that time prolly all new comps will be 64-bit


Mine is 64 bit (Master Control) but Vista .. I bet you'll be waiting more than a year.


----------



## jVirus

I know this is all so off topic but..how much will Vista cost do ya think?


----------



## Space Cowboy

jVirus said:


> I know this is all so off topic but..how much will Vista cost do ya think?


Knowing Microsoft .. to much ($300)


----------



## ~Candy~

Tentative release date for Vista is late 2006. I can't imagine the vendors receiving it much sooner than that


----------



## JohnWill

And even for the first release, I'm not going to break my leg racing to put it on any work machine.


----------



## Space Cowboy

flrman1 said:


> It's about time for me to start building a 64 bit system so I'm just doing a little looking around.


Be carefull with the CPU cores and Ram .. I'm having some issues ...

http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25870


----------



## Space Cowboy

Kudo's to Fatwallet .. I'm in for a new cap.

http://www.fatwallet.com/t/22/528635/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Best price on this monster I have seen all year !!

Western Digital 74GB WD740GDRTL Raptor 8MB Buffer *10000RPM* Serial ATA - Retail Hard Drive Kit 
$30.00 Rebate

Serial ATA Hard Drives:
For Windows 
Outpost #: 3950078
Capacity: 74GB 
Seek Time: 5.2ms 
10000RPM 
8MB Buffer 
Serial ATA 150 Interface 
5 Year Limited Manufacter Warranty

Limit 1 per Household.

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3950078


----------



## dannyboyfx

wooot.com has a 250 WD for 75 dollars. it is refurbed, but i havent had a problem with them in the past.


----------



## ~Candy~

You can get a brand new one for less than that after rebate 

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3620115?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Not to mention a one year warranty as opposed to 90 days


----------



## ~Candy~

I need to find some PC100 or PC133 ram....I need two 512 chips....anyone have any ad specials?


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, and I also need 2- 256 144 pin ram pc 100 for an HP Omnibook N3310.


----------



## Flrman1

Does outpost.com have a place to sign up for a weekly special email? If they do, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Space Cowboy

flrman1 said:


> Does outpost.com have a place to sign up for a weekly special email? If they do, I can't seem to find it.


I don't see one either? I check about 5 different sites for specials a day. When I bought my Raptor I got it for $175.00 with a $25.00 rebate . So I've been watchin to see how fast the price would drop. It's not dropping much but thats the best deal on it I've seen since Jan. 2005.

Nice Drive and FAST ..


----------



## jVirus

i need a capaciter. you know, one of those flux ones.


----------



## Space Cowboy

jVirus said:


> i need a capaciter. you know, one of those flux ones.


Here ya go .. http://www.80stees.com/images/products/flux_capacitor_t-shirt.jpg


----------



## jVirus

but does it have a rebate!


----------



## Space Cowboy

Tell ya what I'll do outa the goodness of my heart. You buy me the Raptor and I'll buy you the T-Shirt and you can have MY rebate.

Now what more could you want


----------



## jVirus

here ill let you do it. my credit card number is **** **** **** 5555 05/05 555


----------



## ~Candy~

I've called Outpost and they told me you could sign up for email alerts when you ordered, but I never saw that option either. Over the phone doesn't work either


----------



## Noyb

Here's the E address to cancel the outpost weekly deals ... I wonder if it'll work to subscribe.
[email protected]


----------



## Flrman1

Thanks. We'll see. I just emailed them.


----------



## ~Candy~

Me too


----------



## Space Cowboy

Me 3


----------



## Skivvywaver

Best Buy has 160 gig Seagate IDE HDD's for 25 cents a gig after rebate. The drive cost me about $105 before rebates but if you can wait 6 weeks for a refund the price comes out to $39.99. LOL, I picked up one today and if I had hard cash I would have grabbed 2.

8mb cache, 7200 rpm with a 5 year warranty for 25 cents a gig??? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just a tip when you send your rebates in....I've been doing it for a while now, and I KNOW that I'm getting them faster.

When you staple the UPC code, write off to the side "UPC CODE STAPLED HERE" with an arrow to it.

I mailed a Symanted rebate, actually 4 of them, around 10/11 and have already received them


----------



## hewee

Symanted rebate are always fast and I have gotten my money back in about a week from them and I don't ever over a 3 week wait.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I've found Office Depot and Buy.com to be the worse. Took them months to get me my rebate back. CompUSA was pretty fast .


----------



## Noyb

Wierd - I was cheated out of two Symantec rebates thru Compusa.
I hear there was a law suit against Compusa regarding their rebates.
This was about a year ago - Maybe this adjusted their bad rebate attitude.


----------



## Flrman1

I have been buying a lot from CompUSA for quite some time and have never had a problem with their rebates.


----------



## hewee

Only one rebate I never got was for PSP 7 years ago. There was two from them. One if you upgraded was for $30.00 and then another was for $20.00 if you was upgrading from another company image program. Well I sent the info on Ulead PhotoImpact $20.00 rebate and then get a post card turning me down on the PSP $30.00 upgrade rebate. When around and around on this and resent the info and they keep turning me down. They goofed up and I think keep the goofed up info on file so I never got my rebate.


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Just a tip when you send your rebates in....I've been doing it for a while now, and I KNOW that I'm getting them faster.
> 
> When you staple the UPC code, write off to the side "UPC CODE STAPLED HERE" with an arrow to it.
> 
> I mailed a Symanted rebate, actually 4 of them, around 10/11 and have already received them


I use double-sided tape to stick it to the rebate form. I also highlight it with a pink highlighter all around it. It's pretty hard to miss!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep...and with almost everyone using online checking status, if one of mine don't track in a couple of weeks, I'm on the phone to the 800 number. First question they always ask is 'do you have copies......'  Of course, then they give you a fax number to fax it....they lose them on purpose


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> Yep...they lose them on purpose


Rebates are just another scam ... keep copies of everything.
HP has one dept to send the rebate to .... another dept to reject them - and they'll tell you to complain to yet a 3rd dept.

Three different departments tells me something.
I buried them under paper work.


----------



## hewee

That was what was bad with the PSP rebate. A phone number that asked for a code number they gave you that would tell you about your rebate. Same thing online. I could never just talk to anyone.


----------



## ~Candy~

OfficeMax will make good on them. I've gone to the store manager on a ram rebate that was 'lost' or never received  And their policy was NOT to take resubmissions  How friggin' convenient  It was K-Byte, so be warned.

But the store manager gave me a gift card, for actually more than the rebate....so I was happy


----------



## hewee

Well who ever that is having the rebate is the one to make good on it by law. So if you have trouble with the 3rd party people that handle the rebate it is still the company that is the one that has to make good on your rebate. Just sometimes that make it a pain in the rear. I did email PSP about it too and posted in there forum but I got no where.
I did have trouble with the PNY rebate on my video card. It was a PNY rebate that was for Fry's stores only. Well I get post card saying that the fry's store I went too was not one of the stores. I went into frys and took all the info and they called PNY and then I got my rebate. Still it took a very long time. Some like was to get rebate in 8 weeks and it was 10 weeks later I got the post card saying NO. Also gave me a date to get back to them if there was a something wrong but I had to do so before the date posted on the post card or I could not get the rebate. Well the date they had on the card had already passed before I even got the post card. I mean they had crooks that was doing the rebates for them. But going to fry's I did get the rebate in I think two weeks. But it took a long time.


----------



## Noyb

Speaking of scams ... Don't get me started ... Sorry - too late.
My wife's a quilter and embroidery Nut !!
About twice a month - we get a bill for a magazine she hasn't subscribed to.
Some of these actually look like threatening past due notices.

We also get notices that her subscription is about to expire but if we renew now we can get it at a special price.
When we caught onto this Scam - We were paid ahead about 10 years.

I wonder how many Hubbys blindly pay these ( Bills ??)


----------



## ~Candy~

Not mine  He throws it onto my desk first for approval


----------



## Noyb

My PSC 1610XI scanner went bad - After HP told me my glass was dirty - I took it back to Sams and got a new one.
Darn - I hated that - What am I going to do with the new Ink Cartridges ?

Anyway - while there I saw these on sale for $59
I like mine so much - I just had to get another set.


----------



## ~Candy~

How long had you had the HP scanner? I have one where the glass is dirty too, and there is NO WAY to get to it to clean it


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> OfficeMax will make good on them. I've gone to the store manager on a ram rebate that was 'lost' or never received  And their policy was NOT to take resubmissions  How friggin' convenient  It was K-Byte, so be warned.
> 
> But the store manager gave me a gift card, for actually more than the rebate....so I was happy


Actually, I've had pretty good luck with OfficeMax and resubmissions. Nobody has ever suggested they don't take resubmissions if the original is lost, and they've always done it for me.


----------



## ~Candy~

It wasn't an OM rebate, it was manufacturer (K-Byte) they are the ones that told me that they wouldn't take a resubmit. OM paid me for it.


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> How long had you had the HP scanner? I have one where the glass is dirty too, and there is NO WAY to get to it to clean it


This one was 3 months. There's some where you're not supposed to have to clean.
I've also read (for what that's worth) that dirt on the glass is outa focus and won't show .. simply stated.
This must have been relative to dirt / film on the underside... if true at all.

My older scanner looks like it has a film on the underside - but it still works great. That's one I can't get to either.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks. I even called HP on mine.....pretty much it was a tough luck story


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> Thanks. I even called HP on mine.....pretty much it was a tough luck story


You mean like this ???
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3092099


----------



## ~Candy~

Close. My scans were showing up with pictures of the rollers on the side....as a matter of fact, they still are 

I did the same email deal, and was sent instructions to clean the glass 

I have another one, almost the same model, in Mexico, and photo copies had smudges under them. Upon inspecting the glass, the build up was UNDERNEATH....now way to get to it, but you certainly would think that it would be a SEALED glass


----------



## Noyb

Here's the instructions they sent me for my HP PSC 1610XI .. @ ~ $116
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bpu01831#N10043
They say only an authorized tech can clean the underside.
I'll bet I could do it - from what I've heard from their "experts".

I also know there's no known way to reset the cartridge's "Fuel Gauge" - when refilled.
I was thinking about a postage weight scale and measure it - so that I could refill it before it gets empty and possibly dries out.

The new printer knew I installed a "used cartridge" so I know how long it's been. I think I'll use a calendar instead.
This's the cheap man's approach.

Speaking of Standard answers ... Reload Windows is on the top of their computer complaint list.


----------



## JohnWill

I've taken a number of scanners apart to clean inside, it's not all that difficult. I guess that makes me an "authorized tech"!


----------



## ~Candy~

Where do I ship my G85 John?


----------



## Flrman1

Maxtor DiamondMax 10 300GB ATA-133 16mb buffer Hard Drive. $89.99 after rebates

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...THD-300M16&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM994C


----------



## Raziel_Storm

300GB! !! ! !  

I know what is going on my Christmas list!


----------



## ~Candy~

They will come down lower.....30 cents a gig is still a tad high 

Look at this, would ya? 22 in 1? 

I didn't know the choices were that many? 

I think I have a 6 in 1 or 8 in 1 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...u=ULT31803&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM994C

And it STILL WON'T read those stupid XD cards


----------



## Flrman1

AcaCandy said:


> And it STILL WON'T read those stupid XD cards


I know none of my readers will read my XD cards either. What's up with that?


----------



## ~Candy~

No clue. Guess they don't want to conform for whatever stupid reason 

My niece has a camera that takes those stupid cards. They are MORE expensive too.


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Where do I ship my G85 John?


I don't know where you ship it, but I can suggest a place to stick it.


----------



## JohnWill

flrman1 said:


> Maxtor DiamondMax 10 300GB ATA-133 16mb buffer Hard Drive. $89.99 after rebates
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...THD-300M16&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM994C


I just received mine and mailed the rebate. You need to look closely at the rebate slip, they specify you cut out their address and paste it onto the envelope, and it's also one you sign and date, almost missed that.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> I just received mine and mailed the rebate. You need to look closely at the rebate slip, they specify you cut out their address and paste it onto the envelope, and it's also one you sign and date, almost missed that.


They are getting very tricky. I had one the other day where you had to put the store name and product code on the outside of the envelope 

I mean, give me a break, if I wanted to jump thru hoops I'd join the circus 

As to your other comment, john


----------



## hewee

Soon the will have in the find print what color ink you need to use to print the info, address etc on the envelope so they can tell you sorry you used the wrong color so NO Rebate.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm waiting for the "PRINT IN CAPS" to be rejected. I usually stick a pre-printed address label onto them


----------



## hewee

I know it is sad that they want every done so and so and if you don't cross the T or dot a I they can turn down your rebate. 
Really I think all rebates should be done away with because they can just lower the price to start with.


----------



## ~Candy~

Have you ever done Rite Aid rebates? 

They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool. You just enter your cash register receipt info on line, and request your check. You get it in less than 2 weeks.

It's almost worth getting EVERYTHING THEY HAVE free after rebate...even if you may not need it  


I save hubby SOOOOOO much money


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> I'm waiting for the "PRINT IN CAPS" to be rejected. I usually stick a pre-printed address label onto them


Unless they specifically say you have to hand write the label, I normally stick a label on them too. I have a label format for my little Dymo printer with name/add/email/phone, just what they usually ask for.


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Have you ever done Rite Aid rebates?
> 
> They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool. You just enter your cash register receipt info on line, and request your check. You get it in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> It's almost worth getting EVERYTHING THEY HAVE free after rebate...even if you may not need it
> 
> I save hubby SOOOOOO much money


Sure, but you blow it on expensive laptops!


----------



## ~Candy~

Not to mention, HEAVY ones


----------



## Flrman1

JohnWill said:


> Sure, but you blow it on expensive laptops!


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Gabriel

AcaCandy said:


> Have you ever done Rite Aid rebates?
> 
> They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool. You just enter your cash register receipt info on line, and request your check. You get it in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> It's almost worth getting EVERYTHING THEY HAVE free after rebate...even if you may not need it
> 
> I save hubby SOOOOOO much money


I love those........and also the 2 for the price of one......my cabinets are full of the stuff from them. Comes in handy when you need the occasional Tum, aspirin, VitaminC, facial masque, tweezer, hair mousse, nail polish. bandade, cough drop, barrette, hair brush, herbal tea bag, hot chocolate, dish soap, deodorant, brillo pad, , sponge, tablet, pen, calendar, basket, flashlight, candle, potholder  , fuzzy slippers, thermal shirt, flip flops, cup, ...and so on......I save lots of money for my honey too.


----------



## ~Candy~

Gabriel, nice to meet you....not sure if we've met before, but I like you already


----------



## Gabriel

AcaCandy said:


> Gabriel, nice to meet you....not sure if we've met before, but I like you already


We have met  You were very amused at my question about my mouse. Do Mice get old? Or something like that.....Also don't you remember my kitty Target that died earlier this year...he was such a cutey. Also when you were gone away, I told Chava how to do things to make you proud of him when you got back. Stuff like that


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, I do remember now............thank you so much..........and I'm so sorry about Target...it is SO very hard to lose a pet, a friend


----------



## jVirus

And I own her swampland.


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, I think I need angelize to make me a spreadsheet like the one she has to keep track of everyone


----------



## Davec

Gabriel said:


> Also when you were gone away, I told Chava how to do things to make you proud of him when you got back. Stuff like that


And all excellent advice!!!


----------



## Gabriel

Davec said:


> And all excellent advice!!!


Thanks Davec....Being such a sophisticated cat yourself, you are far more versed in the delicate science of feline and human of course.


----------



## Space Cowboy

I want digital with a leather strap but this is a good price.



> Buy.com - Edge Memory 128MB DiskGO USB Stainless Watch Drive $22.99 After Rebate.
> 
> Buy.com has the Edge Memory 128MB DiskGO USB Stainless Watch Drive selling for $62.99 with a $40 rebate (exp. 12/31/05) making your cost $22.99 with free shipping. Sells for $69.99 shipped at Amazon.


http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10372465&adid=17662


----------



## Space Cowboy

> Rebate: Western 74GB 10K Raptor SATA Drive $114 at NewEgg.com Click Here
> Discuss (32) Posted 9:51 AM PST 11/13/05 by Ben
> 
> NewEgg.com has the Western Digital Raptor 74GB 10,000 RPM SATA Hard Drive for $161 - $10 code RAPTOR10 - $20 rebate [Exp 11/20] - $20 rebate (opt out of the PC Mag subscription offer) + $3 shipping = $114 shipped. [Review : BizRate]


----------



## Space Cowboy

Ok, Somebody should know this.

I would like to have the entire collection of "That 70's Show" on DVD

Where would be the best place to get the best price.

Do they have a BMG type thing for DVD's?

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~

Try Amazon.com.


----------



## Space Cowboy

That '70s Show Complete Television Series on DVD
Regular Price 
$249.99 
Our Price
$199.99

Wow .. Guess I don't want it that bad. EBay doesn't even list it. 

https://www.dvdavenue.tv/products.php?iProductID=340&iCollectionID=80


----------



## ~Candy~

Ouch....


----------



## Space Cowboy

Ok .. The Boss insists on a family vacation from march 8th thru march 15th 2006. She wants to go to the Maya Riveria in Mexico. She wants to fly from Michigan to Cancun to stay at an all inclusive resort there. This would be for 4 adults. Would like to do it as a whole package- air fare and resort together.

Any suggestions on how to find the best deal or where to check it out?

I'd like to save some cash.

Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## ~Candy~

Why Cancun? You can visit Acapulco for less.


----------



## jimi

try applevacations.com i threw together a quick package with flight, hotel (not all inclusive) from 8 - 14 for 2750 for 4 adults; pretty frickin cheap at $100 per person per day


----------



## ~Candy~

http://nbtravel.com/

I usually check airfares there, then book with the airline direct if they have a lower fare.


----------



## Space Cowboy

AcaCandy said:


> Why Cancun? You can visit Acapulco for less.





> I heard that Acapulco is kinda icky and trashy. Not really a family destination, but more of a party destination. True or not? And is it on the beach and close to some ruins that can be explored?


(BTW this is the boss typin not the cowboy.. I'm just tryin to save a few bucks)

My idea of a vacation?

Party Town.

I cannot imagine myself on a beach anywhere. It's just not my style.

Cowboy


----------



## ~Candy~

Errr....ummm......I live there, most of the year. Years ago, I think it was thought of as icky or trashy. They've come a long way. We even have a Super Walmart, Costco, Sam's Club, Office Depot  Just like the big cities 

It is on the beach....no ruins that I'm aware of though.

And if you don't think that Cancun is a party destination  Think again......without checking, aren't the dates you are thinking of around Easter? Spring Break?


----------



## ~Candy~

By the way, nice to meet you BOSS 

I'm Candy


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.acapulco.com/en/webcam/madeiras/
http://www.aca-novenet.com.mx/camara2.html

Those are better in the day time  The first one is pretty much a view from my house.

Oh, and there is an incentive, you may just get to meet me.....see my website in my profile...I'd post it, but that would be a blatant attempt at self promotion


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks Candy,
She is concerened about the teens. They allready like to party enough. In fact they just put my 17 year old back in jail for blowin a 2 point on probation  

I got to pick Key West for spring break back in 2000 so I guess it's her turn. I'd stay home but should probably go to keep an eye on them.

So she's hoping for family stuff I guess. Like exploring some myian ruins or something boring like that.

Tryed talkin her into Las Vegas but another failed attemped on my part.

Thanks for the links and any info you know of.

When I booked the Key West vacation over the internet I saved allot of money.


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, on a scale of 1 to 10 for Mexico party destinations, with 1 being low, I'd give Cancun a 10  And Acapulco maybe a 5 or 6  

Just trying to call it as I see it....


Oh, and Las Vegas would get a 10 as well 

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas, right??????


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Why Cancun? You can visit Acapulco for less.


Not to mention that Cancun has been folded, spindled, and mutilated!


----------



## Flrman1

Maxtor Ultra16 250GB Hard Drive, 7200RPM, Internal, ATA/133

$59.99 after $20 instant savings and $80 rebate:

http://www.compusa.com/adproducts/product_info.asp?product_code=316138&pfp=cat3


----------



## Noyb

SOLD - Thanks.


----------



## Flrman1

:up: Me too!


----------



## gotrootdude

For Silent PC system builders: SVC.com has the following SILENT stuff on sale!

Sale on Panaflo 21db fluid dynamic bearing (liquid filled), 80mm fans $2.99 at 
http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/pan80.html
(Also has cheap silicone fan silencers)

COOLER MASTER ALC-U01-U1 AQUAGATE WATER COOLING SYSTEM $119.99
http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/alc-u01-u1.html
(newegg has inexpensive waterblocks for video cards and hard drives for expansion!)

COOLER MASTER KHC-V81-U1 HYPER 6 COPPER HEATPIPE CPU COOLER FOR AMD K8 AND INTEL 478 $27.99
http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/hyper6-19.html

Silent Purepower 480W w/ Silver Housing w/o PFC - Xaser Edition $56.99
http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/sipu48wsihow.html

THERMALTAKE W0014 SILENT PUREPOWER 480W SATA ATX12V POWER SUPPLY $49.99
http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/w0014ruc-14.html

Over at geeks.com:
Logisys 550W ATX Dual Fan Power Supply w/LEDs $44.99 
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=PS550AC&cpc=SCH&srm=0

At Hardwarecooling.com
Thermaltake Universal Silent Tower Heatpipe CL-P0025 Cooler - 4 $38.88
http://www.hardwarecooling.com/prod...sal_Silent_Tower_Heatpipe_CL-P0025_Cooler_-_4


----------



## gotrootdude

Best budget PC board of today:
PC CHIPS M871G V1.5C AMD Athlon XP Mobile 2800+ Micro ATX Motherboard/CPU Set $105.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813185062

I know I'll get slammed for posting a PCchips mobo... The mobo is practically free with this deal.

The reason why it's such a bargain is that the cpu is a Athlon64 with the 64bit instruction set turned off.. So, it offers identical 32bit performance! Just add cheap memory, OS, Cheap case, PS, HD, and you have a screaming christmas gift for your non-gamer. 
Or.. Add a TV tuner, and a fan controller for the heatsink, and build a HTPC since it's a micro-atx board it will fit in a HTPC case and has plenty of power for DVR functions..

PowerNow/ Cool&Quiet fuctions also work using the freeware CrystalCPUID program: http://crystalmark.info/?lang=en

Add a shortcut to CrystalCPUID in your startup group, then add the command line options /CQ /HIDE to have it automatically start hidden with automatic multiplier control. The board also handles S3 power management and wakes from the remote correctly..


----------



## ~Candy~

PC CHIPS?


----------



## ~Candy~

How does that AMD chip compare to say a P4?


----------



## gotrootdude

About neck and neck with a 3ghz P4, from what I can tell.. Remember it's for a budget machine, not a gaming system..


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, I need to get one to run some outdoor video cams. That should be adequate 

Heck, maybe I'll use that one, and put my P4 2.8 out for the cams


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, and I don't do games


----------



## ~Candy~

Great deal if you need some luggage.

Officedepot.com with a $50 purchase free delivery and a free 3 piece luggage set. Don't expect full size suitcases. More like "TOTE" bags of 3 sizes, but heck, it's free 

Search for this item number, add to shopping cart, 0941208, coupon code 45861609.

Free delivery as well with $50 order...I think you have to be in their delivery range.

If you spend $100, they also have 4th piece of luggage, a roller carry on...bonus code 88600688, put item number 0977600 in your cart


----------



## JohnWill

And no link to the deal, you're getting lazy Candy!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, lo que pasa es....there is no link 


It was a sale catalog that was mailed to me, so there


----------



## Flrman1

Ultra UV Wizard Black ATX Mid-Tower Case Free after $40 rebate:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...=ULT31742&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1019C

I just ordered one. After tax and shipping, it will cost me about $18.


----------



## ~Candy~

I got my order from Office Depot with my free luggage, and I must admit, that I'm quite surprised with the quality for it being free


----------



## gotrootdude

> Ultra UV Wizard Black ATX Mid-Tower Case Free after $40 rebate:


Beware this case!.. I have one sitting unused in my room.. For some reason it makes a very loud buzz that I haven't been able to isolate where it was coming from.. I put silicone fan silencers in, a zalman heatsink, drive silencing rails, fanless power supply.. Still it buzzed.. Finally, I just stripped everything out of it and installed in a new case.. I've also seen better quality workmanship with the cheap $17 cases from geeks.com....

I thought the buzz was coming from the western digital HD.. But it wasn't.. It was coming from the case! 

I guess it's a bit too late to warn you now, let me know how the thing works for you..


----------



## Flrman1

Thanks for the heads up gotroot. With this info I may just wait and use that case for another project.. He wasn't interested in a fancy case, but all the rest is going to be high end.


----------



## Flrman1

BTW, I still have one of those cheap cases from Geeks.com that's been sitting here for nearly 2 years. One of these days I guess I'll use it .... maybe for a planter or something


----------



## ~Candy~

I understand if you fill them with cement and tie them to, ah.............errr.....nevermind


----------



## gotrootdude

Sony DWQ28A 16x DVD+/-RW Drive $40
http://www.shop4tech.com/user.htm?go=view_item&id=4493&cata=3&s_cata=28_r207
The sony DVD+/-RW's have a smaller drive size that makes them better suited than other manufactuer drives for SFF or MicroATX cases..

Global Win Jefi Water Cooling System (Use their Aquarium, or your own) $69
One of the most unusual looking water coolers on the market.. Moderately decent performance rated to dissapate 300W.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1977

Foxconn Heat Guzzler Heatpipe Heatsink for AMD64 Sleeved $24.95
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1650

P4 model: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1648

Assorted Wire/Connectors 2lb bag $4.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1948

50pc Molex connectors $4.99
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1534

EasyGrip Female Molex Housing UV Ultra Blue $0.39ea
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1340


----------



## rosh325

Hey Gotroot and acacandy...first off, thanks for keeping this thread going. The deals you find are really helpful. I'm in the market for a 4-5 MP camera. I want something with good battery life, movies (with sound if possible), fast shutter/power up speed, and not too expensive memory card format. I dont really need 50 scene modes nor do I need a huge lcd as I like to use the view finder to save battery power. I do like optical zoom over digital though and so far the only experience I have with digital cameras was a nikon which ate batteries like no tomorrow. If you know of any good deals on a camera that would fit that description, I'd ideally be spending $150-~250 max. Thanks again for all your help.
~Rosh325


----------



## ~Candy~

I got one, I got one...hold on, it's at Walmart.com 


Let me dig  I'm buying one for a friend.


----------



## rosh325

no problem..i have class right now anyway so dont rush if you dont have time :-D Thanks for the fast reply though


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4245653#Specifications


----------



## gotrootdude

200 Pack Taiyo Yuden 8x DVD-R Discs $68 
These are made by the TOP manufactuer for DVD media.. Top Quality!.
http://www.supermediastore.com/index.html

Search for item DVD01X0165-200.


----------



## gotrootdude

As far as the Camera:
Sony Cyber-shot® 4.1MP DSC-S40 Digital Camera $119.99 Shipped.
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=119890
Apply coupon code B9A4WD4A2J ($15 off $100) at checkout and your cost is $119.99 shipped.

I'd recommend this over the HP one AcaCandy recommended.. The HP one is fine, but the memory type is SD/MMC, there's no optical zoom, and no movie mode.. Also, after my last HP camera, I won't be buying another HP camera..

AcaCandy, take that HP off hold!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

The memory type on the Sony is MMC? No? I've looked at that one too.......


----------



## ~Candy~

By the way, it's for a guy that isn't too computer or photo taking savvy 

I was just trying to find him a simple camera where he could take pictures of his family.

I'll end up paying for it, one way or another I'm sure


----------



## gotrootdude

Memory stick / pro... More common now since the Sony PSP uses it..

Also it comes with 32mb / vs the HP's 16mb..


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, so, with the memory stick pro, I can still use my SD reader to read that one, right? I know I want to steer clear of the XD card


----------



## rosh325

Hey all thanks,
I am actually computer/pic savvy (didnt know if that was about me)....just overwhelmed by the choices. That sony looks pretty good and the price can't be beat either. I guess my only question is are there any negatives about that camera (i.e. speed to recover from taking a flash photo)? Thanks


----------



## rosh325

Oh, and isnt memory stick more expensive than SD or mmc? Just wondering what I'll need in terms of memory card. Thanks again :-D


----------



## rosh325

Sorry one more thing. It seems that this camera is only available in store. Or so it says, so i guess I cant use the coupon?


----------



## ~Candy~

rosh325 said:


> Hey all thanks,
> I am actually computer/pic savvy (didnt know if that was about me)....just overwhelmed by the choices. That sony looks pretty good and the price can't be beat either. I guess my only question is are there any negatives about that camera (i.e. speed to recover from taking a flash photo)? Thanks


No the camera doesn't use negatives, it's digital 

Lol, just kidding, I was referring to MY COMPUTER ILLITERATE FRIEND


----------



## ~Candy~

rosh325 said:


> Oh, and isnt memory stick more expensive than SD or mmc? Just wondering what I'll need in terms of memory card. Thanks again :-D


The one thing I like about "MY FRIEND" and the SD is that MY CAMERA takes SD chips, I have a Casio EXILIM EXS3 3.2MP, and I love it


----------



## rosh325

haha. Anyway, I called circuit city. They admitted that they use a weird system. It says "Web only deal" and yet the camera is only available for pick up in stores. They said I can still use the coupon in the store though. Go figure. Anyway, I think i'm going to get this camera :-D Thanks all. Do you think I should get their $40 "camera ready" kit with batteries/charger and case. I dont know how much a battery charger/batteries normally goes for


----------



## ~Candy~

Circuit City will price match all other prices, so scrounge around the internet


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=30-126-030&CMP=EMC-neemail120905&ATT=KONICAMINOLTAX1

Wow, just got an email, look at that baby


----------



## dr911

Hey All,

AcaCandy. your link http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...#Specifications

@ Walmart. I got the same cam the day after "Black Friday" for $88.00
It's a HP Photosmart E317 (5.0mp, 4xidgital zoom, 1.5 color image display, video WITH sound.......came with 256 MB SD card. Mine's still in the box......have to take it out to take some pics of the 18 inches of snow we got !!! LOL !!!


----------



## ~Candy~

YEP! I know that  Saw that, I was in Carson City at the time.

Didn't want to go out and fight an 'unknown crowd' 

Glad you scooped it up at that great price, it does sound like a wonderful camera to me....until at least, gotrootdude rained on my parade 


BTW, are you back in Vegas yet???? 


 Guess not if you have snow  Why don't you just mail that camera to me


----------



## dr911

Thanks 4 the quick responds...AcaCandy.

No....I'm staying in Kansas (about 20 miles south fo metro KC) for the winter. I plan on moving back to Vegas sometime in the spring...trying to sell my house here. It's too cold here.....18 for the HIGH today....got down to -15 last night. I was on the pc when the lights went out.....no heat !!! That also blow my power supply box out on my pc. I gotta get of of HERE !!!!!


----------



## dr911

AcaCandy said:


> YEP! I know that  Saw that, I was in Carson City at the time.
> 
> Didn't want to go out and fight an 'unknown crowd'
> 
> Glad you scooped it up at that great price, it does sound like a wonderful camera to me....until at least, gotrootdude rained on my parade
> 
> BTW, are you back in Vegas yet????
> 
> Guess not if you have snow  Why don't you just mail that camera to me


 What's your address.......you pay 4 postage ???


----------



## ~Candy~

Sure, I'll pay postage 

Whatcha gonna send me?????????????? 


NO SNOWBALLS


----------



## ~Candy~

dr911 said:


> Thanks 4 the quick responds...AcaCandy.
> 
> No....I'm staying in Kansas (about 20 miles south fo metro KC) for the winter. I plan on moving back to Vegas sometime in the spring...trying to sell my house here. It's too cold here.....18 for the HIGH today....got down to -15 last night. I was on the pc when the lights went out.....no heat !!! That also blow my power supply box out on my pc. I gotta get of of HERE !!!!!




OH MY......I would die there  You have this winter thing all wrong


----------



## dr911

A "Holiday card with pictures I took with my "new" cam !!! LOL !!!


----------



## ~Candy~

dr911 said:


> A "Holiday card with pictures I took with my "new" cam !!! LOL !!!


Just send that camera, I'll sort it out 

Seriously, though, you need to get a UPS for your computer otherwise, you'll keep blowing power supplies


----------



## dr911

AcaCandy said:


> Just send that camera, I'll sort it out
> 
> Seriously, though, you need to get a UPS for your computer otherwise, you'll keep blowing power supplies


Duhhhhhhhh....what's a UPS ?? United Postal Sevice ?? No..I'm serious ??


----------



## ~Candy~

Kinda like these mentioned here:

You can get them for pretty cheap, sometimes they have rebates:

http://www.apcc.com/solutions/index.cfm?segmentID=1

TrippLite is also a good brand.


----------



## dr911

AcaCandy said:


> Kinda like these mentioned here:
> 
> You can get them for pretty cheap, sometimes they have rebates:
> 
> http://www.apcc.com/solutions/index.cfm?segmentID=1
> 
> TrippLite is also a good brand.


Thanks for the info AcaCandy.
I just looked @ the link you posted and here's what it said:

Back-UPS ES 350 last for: Your Configuration 
Power Draw: 200 Watts 
Estimated Runtime:0:02 (Hours : Minutes)

So basically..it's a "surge protector" & a "short power sourse" ?


----------



## ~Candy~

I just did a google for the APCC link...look around on the site, and see what the other links have to offer.

I have an APC Back UPS Pro 450 here in Vegas 

You need to figure out what your needs are and then go from there.

I have mine set to auto shutdown after the power has been off for 5 minutes. If I'm in front of my system, I probably have 15 minutes....but, with our luck, whoever is in front of the system when some lunatic hits a light pole?


----------



## dr911

AcaCandy said:


> I just did a google for the APCC link...look around on the site, and see what the other links have to offer.
> 
> I have an APC Back UPS Pro 450 here in Vegas
> 
> You need to figure out what your needs are and then go from there.
> 
> I have mine set to auto shutdown after the power has been off for 5 minutes. If I'm in front of my system, I probably have 15 minutes....but, with our luck, whoever is in front of the system when some lunatic hits a light pole?


OK..I'll check into that AcaCandy. Thanks for all the info. I got lucky putting in my "power-box" tho.....everything seems nomal.....been on the pc for over 3 hrs now....but I check out radio Shack & some other places too. 
Thanks again !!


----------



## ~Candy~

You're welcome 

Happy Holidays  You can always email me those snow pictures


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> The one thing I like about "MY FRIEND" and the SD is that MY CAMERA takes SD chips, I have a Casio EXILIM EXS3 3.2MP, and I love it


I have the Casio EX-S500 5.1MB, and it's a super little camera. Much smaller than the Sony, takes SD FLASH cards (cheap) and comes with a nifty cradle that not only charges the battery, but also has a button you push and it connects like a USB disk. I picked up an extra battery and a charger, but it runs for a long time on a very small LiIon battery.


----------



## gotrootdude

All I know is my 1 1/2 year old HP camera quit working right after the warranty ran out.. 

And it was only used like once every two months... It sat on the charger the rest of the time..


----------



## rosh325

how much is that casio? The sony seems like an amazing deal. It's $139 in stores and i can still use that coupon code (so they say)


----------



## ~Candy~

The casio is a bit more. I think the new one is now $349. CompUSA carries them, but I've seen them online as well.


----------



## JohnWill

I got mine for $279, but I see them all over for around $300. I know the Sony is cheaper, but it's a lot larger. One of the attractions of the Casio was that it slips in a pocket and you forget it's there. I also have had lousy luck with all things Sony, so I avoid them unless there's no other option.


----------



## Kenny94

My son and I are looking for a good deal on a ipod nano 2GB for Christmas?? It seems most stores/websites have them at retail of 199.00..


----------



## ~Candy~

IPOD 

Man, I've seen so many problems with those, have you looked at the MyMusix player at Radio Shack?


----------



## Kenny94

Just left this website:http://www.radioshack.com/sm-see-all-needs-and-wants--pi-2104210.html 266 songs is plenty for him. I'm going to Radio Shack today and check them out.

Thanks AcaCandy.. :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

And the great thing about it is, the SD chips are falling like a rock on the prices. I think you can get another 1 GIG chip for around $35 after rebate  MORE SONGS


----------



## ~Candy~

Just went to your link, what a bummer, I paid way more for mine that that price 

GREAT DEAL 


One thing to tell him though, when he connects it to a computer to BE SURE that the cable is connected the correct way. It is possible to connect it upside down, and that will result in an error message about too much power for the USB port. Tell him to READ THE MANUAL, unlike I did


----------



## gotrootdude

Here's one that plays up to 1gb SD for $30 without a rebate:
http://www.ecost.com/ecost/shop/det...ncode=09-4377743-2&adcampaign=email,ECOSTDEAL


----------



## ~Candy~

Great price, but do you have any knowledge of it's reliability?


----------



## ~Candy~

OH! WAIT....the Radio Shack one INCLUDES a one gig chip


----------



## Kenny94

AcaCandy said:


> Just went to your link, what a bummer, I paid way more for mine that that price
> 
> GREAT DEAL
> 
> One thing to tell him though, when he connects it to a computer to BE SURE that the cable is connected the correct way. It is possible to connect it upside down, and that will result in an error message about too much power for the USB port. Tell him to READ THE MANUAL, unlike I did


Done deal! I purchase the MyMusix player at Radio Shack. ipod and MyMusix player sounds the same (seriously). Also, I'm not a big fan of iTunes anyway...  
Thanks again AcaCandy.


----------



## gotrootdude

The Radio Shack one looks nicer too...

I just posted it for anyone who might already own several SD cards..


----------



## ~Candy~

Kenny94 said:


> Done deal! I purchase the MyMusix player at Radio Shack. ipod and MyMusix player sounds the same (seriously). Also, I'm not a big fan of iTunes anyway...
> Thanks again AcaCandy.


You're welcome  Hope your son is happy.

gotroot, my reasoning for buying it at the time, a 1 gig SD chip was about the same price as the player after the rebate, so I figured I got one or the other for free 

Oh, and I do have several SD chips


----------



## ~Candy~

Here is my newest toy for my laptop......when I got it, it had a $30 rebate.....

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4542587?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Gabriel

AcaCandy said:


> Here is my newest toy for my laptop......when I got it, it had a $30 rebate.....
> 
> http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4542587?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


  That's incredible...Now I know I have to get that laptop I always wanted, and toys to match


----------



## ~Candy~

More toys is always good


----------



## gotrootdude

MP3 player SD expandable up to 1 gig, $17

http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=CES10964

Better Camera Deal:
Rebate: Nikon Coolpix 4600 + Epson CX4200 Combo $149 at Staples.com

1. Add Nikon Coolpix 4600 4.0-MP DigiCam at $150
2. Add Epson CX4200 Color Flatbed All-in-One at $100
3. Add Digital Photo Protection Kit at $48
4. Add Staples Copy Paper 1 Case at $60
5. Add 5-Piece Business Set at $23

Total is $381 - $30 code 65386 - $48 code 63771 - $60 code 17807 - $23 code 75032 - $50 rebate [Exp 3/31] - $20 rebate [Exp 3/31] = $149 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude

Virgin Electronics 5GB MP3 Player w/FM Tuner and Boomtube Speakers
$119.99

On www.woot.com Dec 12 05..


----------



## ~Candy~

What do I do with the copy paper?


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/555510/

wow, is this crazy or what?


----------



## gotrootdude

Think of something.. It must be made of gold for $60 a case.. I normally buy cases of 24lb paper for around $18 a case...


----------



## edbro9

gotrootdude said:


> Here's one that plays up to 1gb SD for $30 without a rebate:
> http://www.ecost.com/ecost/shop/det...ncode=09-4377743-2&adcampaign=email,ECOSTDEAL


 From the website:
"MP3 Bit Rate: 32Kbps"

No, thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~

gotrootdude said:


> Think of something.. It must be made of gold for $60 a case.. I normally buy cases of 24lb paper for around $18 a case...


Lol, no kidding, at Fry's they have it for .99 a ream when you buy a case every other week or so


----------



## rosh325

Just wanted to say thanks again for everyone's suggestions concerning the camera. I picked up the sony dsc-s40 at Circuit City, originally $139, marked down to $120 when you get the whole extended warranty package (comes with lens cleaner, solution, etc). They didnt recognize the online code from Gotroot (which i was told on the phone I could use), so the guy just discounted my 256 memory stick pro (normally $40) to $19!. 
The camera is quite small (a concern originally raised) and looks great! Thanks again


----------



## alamal

Hey gotrootdude! I've always appreciated your "new deal of the day". Please keep posting them! I haven't seen them in a while.
God bless and happy Christmas!!
Peter


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4474606?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

XANTREX POCKET INVERTER

Xantrex:
Outpost #: 4474606
100W Slimline Inverter

3 Prong single outlet

Includes USB port for charging iPod and PSP

If you have a Fry's Electronics, it's in today's ad (good thru tomorrow) for $14.99. Paper says it also includes an airline adapter.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Coolest things so far I've seen is @ slickdeals.net
$-5 for a portable DVD player
$250 for a decent office computer (not a gaming box) (emachines)
PS, if yo u want 512mB ram you'll have to upgrade yourself but it will still cost less than most PCs.
----------------------------------
PS, anyone know any good deals on iPods?   
I want a car charger, outlet charger, FM transmitter and preferably the 60GB Video but a 30GB Video or a 60GB Color will do.


----------



## gotrootdude

> $-5 for a portable DVD player


I just got back from picking those up. 
You need to mention that there's a limit of 5 per person per household! So get 5 of them!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Maybe I should get some1 like an aunt to buy it 
They'll get the $$ back lol.


----------



## buf

Hey Candy and others interested. I bought two 95 WATT inverters from Sams in a package about 3-4 months ago for $23.??

EDIT: OOPS. What I bought is used in a cig lighter in car ONLY. NO USB use.


----------



## buddhafabio

Office Max has 100 pack of cds for 15$ AND I PICKED UP A seagate 160 gb harddrive 7200 rpm 8 mb cache for 59$ no rebate


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I got that same harddrive last year (during the summer) for $140 but it had a whopper rebate (which came back ages ago) that made it only cost $10. (so i'm quite happy).


----------



## linskyjack

Candy---How is that TV card you bought for your laptop working out---Decent image quality etc?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

When speaking about TV cards I'd just like to say I wouldn't spend less than $120, and I'd get a good one if i'm going USB (and hopefully HD).


----------



## Space Cowboy

I was going to pick up one of these but the rebate ($60.00) is only good for the 26th (yesterday)

Anyone no away to get around this or someone at outpost that will back date the order?

Thanks

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596277#rebate


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Campbell Hausfeld FP205299AV 2 Gallon Wall-Mountable Air Compressor *

WALLMART .. Better run .. I got the last one here. The guy before me had 5 of them in two carts.

Reg $90

Rang up $22

Sweet for keepin the computer clean 

$100 at Amazon


----------



## Noyb

Western Digital 74GB Raptor .. $140 .. sounds like a good deal to me.
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3950078?site=sa:Hard Drives Memory:Spot1


----------



## Space Cowboy

Noyb said:


> Western Digital 74GB Raptor .. $140 .. sounds like a good deal to me.
> http://shop2.outpost.com/product/3950078?site=sa:Hard Drives Memory:Spot1


Boy the price on thoses sure isn't coming down much. I got mine for $150.00 after rebate in Jan 2005 so 1 year ago. Quite unusual I think that they haven't come out with a larger one yet.

Awesome hard drive though :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/3547164?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Outpost.com has some good prices on ram...here is one example.

They also have a 160 Seagate drive for $40.


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> .... They also have a 160 Seagate drive for $40.


Best Buys also has a WD ATA 160gig for $40 this week ... If you don't have a Fry's nearby.


----------



## Noyb

Space Cowboy said:


> Boy the price on thoses sure isn't coming down much. I got mine for $150.00 after rebate in Jan 2005 so 1 year ago. Quite unusual I think that they haven't come out with a larger one yet.


I'm also wondering what would happen if they added a 16MB Cache.


----------



## ~Candy~

Noyb said:


> Best Buys also has a WD ATA 160gig for $40 this week ... If you don't have a Fry's nearby.


I like Seagate's 5 year warranty  

Should be interesting to see what happens now that Seagate owns all of the big players in the hard drive arena.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh, i didnt know i have a 5 year warranty on my seagate? I should check. I wonder if the warranty goes if you install it yourself?

Seagate+Maxtor, i really wanna see how this turns out.. HP/Compaq didn't do diddly squat lol


----------



## Space Cowboy

AcaCandy said:


> I like Seagate's 5 year warranty
> 
> Should be interesting to see what happens now that Seagate owns all of the big players in the hard drive arena.


Oh No .. Don't tell me they own Maxtor's :down:

That WD Raptor has a 5 year warranty .. at least mine does I think?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep, my friend, they soon will......I usually own Maxtor stock, but didn't happen to have any on the day of the announcement when the price soared over $3.00 a share. Not shabby for a stock that usually hovers around $4.


----------



## ~Candy~

Space Cowboy said:


> That WD Raptor has a 5 year warranty .. at least mine does I think?


For the price per megabyte for the Raptor, they should have a lifetime warranty


----------



## ~Candy~

iXneonXi said:


> Oh, i didnt know i have a 5 year warranty on my seagate? I should check. I wonder if the warranty goes if you install it yourself?
> 
> Seagate+Maxtor, i really wanna see how this turns out.. HP/Compaq didn't do diddly squat lol


Doesn't matter who installs it, the warranty comes with the purchase.

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4008242

Capacity: 160GB 
Seek Time: 8.5ms 
7200RPM 
8MB Buffer 
5 Years Limited Manufacturer Warranty 
Regular Price - $99.99


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah that's my harddrive. Good *Phew* now if it gives up the ghost I'll be ok.. all this rebuilding of my PC almost always involves removing the harddrive.


----------



## hewee

Well not all drives have the same warranty. 
Even the same maker can have drives with 1, 3 or 5 year warranty on there drives. 
But it is nice to get the longer warranty.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hopefully mine will last. If my HDD dies O well, just alotta anime accumulated over the ages down the drain, no important-to-life data. I plan on keeping everything tho, all my CDs I burnt I still have, I've got my own archive going to look back upon deep in the future. (yes, an odd thing but I may need something along time from now)


----------



## gotrootdude

Pioneer DVR-110D 16X DVD Burner $38 at SuperMediaStore.com

http://www.supermediastore.com/pion...vd-rw-burner-drive-black.html?WT.mc_id=cjtext
SuperMediaStore.com has the Pioneer 16X Multiple Format DVD Writer DVR-110D (Black) for $44 - $6 code burner6doff [Exp 1/9] = $38 with free shipping. Supports DL writing.

This is one of the drives on my preferred list. With the right media, this drive burns very low PI/PO errors, thus no skipping when played on standard players.

When you buy a DVD burner, you should focus more on the quality of the burn than the speed of the drive. Reviewers seem to always focus on the speed instead of the quality of the burn, which makes the majority of reviews worthless, IMO.


----------



## gotrootdude

Turtle Beach Riviera 5.1 Sound Card $20 at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10362915&adid=17662

Buy.com has the Turtle Beach Riviera 5.1 Channel Surround Sound Card w/Digital Out for $20 with free shipping.

Decent price for a decent upgrade for older PC's.


----------



## gotrootdude

Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110 $20 at CompUSA.com
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?&ref=cj&pfp=cj&product_code=332876

CompUSA.com has the Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110 Keyboard & Mouse Combo for $35 - $15 rebate http://image.compusa.com/pdfs/0020573.pdf
[Exp 1/14] = $20 + shipping. Shipping starts at $6, or free in-store pickup.

Fast, reliable 27 MHz wireless performance, Media controls for music and video

Advanced optical technology at 800 dpi, Programmable keys, Spill-resistant

I've had much better results with Logitech wireless keyboards than the microsoft alternatives.


----------



## gotrootdude

My second favorite wireless keyboard at a good price $38.99
My favorite is a Gyration optical suite elite.
If you have the money, get this over the Logitech.

BTC 9019URF Wireless Multimedia USB Keyboard
Built in mouse/Joystick. One of the best for HTPC's. Built in carrying handles.

http://ogeek.com/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=74&reviews_id=1


----------



## I Fix 4 U

DVD burner tempting... very tempting. But I know know it's gonna go obsolete in a year lol.. NOES!!!


----------



## gotrootdude

510 CDs/DVDs Capacity Hard MEGA Case(180-063), Get 100 pack Ritek Arita DVD-R 8X White Inkjet Printable (102-490) Free 
http://www.meritline.com/combo-buy-180-063-get-102-490-free.html
Item Code: 180-074-001

$65.99 + $26.99(FREE ITEM) = $92.98, Now $39.99 Only! Expire: 1/9/2006

Great Case to put in your entertainment center, hurry though, it expires tonight! 

I got three!


----------



## gotrootdude

Color Super-Flower Silent TT-520SS 520W Triple-Fan (1 4 Color LED Fan) ATX P4 Power Supply, Color: Blue, Golden, Black $35.00

http://www.directron.com/colortt520.html

Arctic Cooling AVC-NV5R2 VGA Silencer, for GeForce 6800, 6800 GT, 6800 Ultra, 2500 RPM, 2-pin $26.99
http://www.directron.com/avcnv5.html


----------



## gotrootdude

CD Holder in Your 5.25" Bay! $6.00
http://www.xpcgear.com/cdhomesblue.html


----------



## gotrootdude

Cooler Master LLC-U02 Silver Musketeer $7.99
http://www.svc.com/comamusi.html

COOLER MASTER LHD-V05-UK COOL DRIVE 5 $15.99
http://www.svc.com/lhd-v05-uk-19.html


----------



## gotrootdude

Raidmax Samurai 908 ATX Mid Tower Case - Titanium 
$97.50

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1865


----------



## gotrootdude

Foxconn Heat Guzzler for AMD64 Sleeved $24.95
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1650


----------



## gotrootdude

Compaq Presario 3400+ 256MB 100GB Desktop $245 at Staples.com 
www.staples.com

Staples carries this Compaq Presario PC (item 632228) for $400 - $105 code 67618 - $50 PC easy rebate = $245.

AMD Sempron Processor 3400+, 256MB DDR, 100GB Drive, CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo

10/100 + 56k, XP Home, 1-Yr Warranty, Monitor not included


----------



## ~Candy~

Bite your fingers off for posting a Compaq computer


----------



## gotrootdude

I agree, but the cost of the PC is less than the sum of the parts, so I posted for anyone who may wish to buy and strip the thing.

Also, did you notice the low specs, only 256mb of mem, and no DVD-RW.


----------



## ~Candy~

I stopped reading when I saw the word "COMPAQ"


----------



## TX_Gal

gotrootdude said:


> ShopKraftFoods.com - $30 Worth Of Kraft Food Items $4.99.
> http://www.shopkraftfoods.com/offer_info.asp
> Kraft Foods is attempting to get you to try some of their products and will send you a pack of food (retail value $30) for the cost of shipping or $4.99. They claim they will ship the product in 1-2 weeks.


The fine print at the bottom of this page may explain some issues.
I am a bargain shopper and have some experience in these types of promos.
The odd thing was I could not find a link to receive the PROMO EMAILS
so I could get the ones in the future

This offer valid only for the original recipient of the promotional email. Limited-time offer good while supplies last. Limit one per email address, credit card, household or address. No clubs or organizations. Products may vary slightly from those shown. No shipments to PO Boxes or APO addresses. You must have a valid credit card. No cash, checks or money orders accepted. Offer good in the contiguous U.S. only.


----------



## gotrootdude

That was posted around the beginning of last year, I'm pretty sure the promotion has ended by now. I entered it for everyone I could, and we ate Kraft stuff for weeks.


----------



## Noyb

Seagate SATA 300GB 16mb buffer = $110 ... after $50 rebate.
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596297?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

In my Sunday morning shopping - I stumbled across this Seagate HD.
I didn't think Seagate made HDs with 16 mb Buffers.. I also saw some Higher RPM versions listed.

I'm wondering ... would this 16mb buffer version offer any noticable performance increase over my current 8mb buffer SATA 300gig version - and is this a good deal ?


----------



## Space Cowboy

I ended up getting that Hard drive for 80 bucks deivered and no rebates on that one day sale deal after christmas with fry's outpost. Some kinda glitch in their computer system wouldn't take my order so I called and got the deal.

I use it in my swap drive and I don't notice and speed increase with the bigger buffer.

One thing I do notice is when I have this monster in my computer the computer sits at the bootup screen which seems like forever. I took it out and put in a western digital 160 gb Hd with the 8 mb cache and it boots right up. You barely even have time to look at the bootup screen. I haven't figured out why it's like that yet. Been playin with the videocard settings.


----------



## Flrman1

I'm looking for a good deal on a barebones kit or at least a mobo/cpu/Ram combo. I doesn't have to be anything fancy, just reliable. I was trying to upgrade my dad's old Gateway 600 and install XP on it, but that just isn't going to work out so well. I decided to go ahead and build him something as cheap as possible. He doesn't do much with it other than working with word documents. If you run across any deals, please post them here.


----------



## ~Candy~

Tiger Direct usually has some good prices on barebones kits. Also, check out Newegg.com.


----------



## Flrman1

I've been checking TigerDirect and Newegg. Nothing has really struck me exactly right yet.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

TigerDirect is good, I've never really liked newegg's selections of barebones. TigerDirect is just a bit steep sometimes when it comes to barebones IMO- which is why I just try and use the bundle deals on Newegg.

PS:
*New deal*
---------
http://digg.com/deals/Maxtor_200GB_7200_HD_$69.99


----------



## Flrman1

Think I'll get this one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...50-2024 A&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1059C


----------



## ~Candy~

I saw that one yesterday and was going to post it here, but figured you got their emails as well


----------



## I Fix 4 U

But... but... It's NF2 and only has a 2.0GHz processor


----------



## Flrman1

It's for my 73 year old dad neon. That's more than enough computer for him.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OH i see now. *hehe*
No he won't need half of that lol.
I know people still using 128mb of ram and 500MHz just fine.


----------



## buf

Here is a Tiny URL to Staples for a very great sale beginning 2-19-06. You may want to look for something to add to your want list: http://tinyurl.com/7q52n
Good shopping for all of us---yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## Flrman1

Newegg has Acronis True Image 9 for 29.99 and free shipping:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...depa=0&CMP=EMC-neemail022106&ATT=TrueImage9.0


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Pretty good deal but I'd prefer entire suite and also I like free software better (go linux xD)


----------



## buf

neon, I see your signature refers to 127.0.0.1 Have tried to determine what and why you like it so well. Care to explain?


----------



## hewee

Look here buf.

Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

I have 127.0.0.1 before 47,000 plus sites in mu hosts file.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yes, and it's kinda like "Theres no place like home" good ole localhost = home.


----------



## hewee

You got that right iXneonXi.


----------



## buf

OK. Thanks and I was trying to place some other meaning to your signature. You're right---good ole localhost = home.


----------



## hewee

Yea bu it is good to me. :up:


----------



## Byteman

Is this a good deal for RAM? How is Ultra, good better very good?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/wem1062.asp?SRCCODE=WEM1062TT


----------



## Space Cowboy

Byteman said:


> Is this a good deal for RAM? How is Ultra, good better very good?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/wem1062.asp?SRCCODE=WEM1062TT


I tried Tigerdirects Ultra brand ram and it would NOT work in my old rig. They assured me it would so they did give me a full refund.


----------



## ~Candy~

I've purchased that before. Price is definitely right.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

*thinks back at how much his ram upgrade cost him only 6 months ago*


----------



## hewee

How about cost of ram 8 years ago?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My cousin said it cost him $200 to get 4mb ram once lol.


----------



## hewee

Yes that is about right iXneonXi.


----------



## Noyb

This looks like a good deal to me ...

300GB, 16MB cache, USB 2.0 External Hard Drive,
with front panel power switch and HD activity indicator.
$118 with 5 year warranty on the HD.
Some assembly, No tools, required.

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596277
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817123022

This is an Enclosure so that it can also be used to read/write other HDs,
like might be needed to extract data from a BSOD HD.


----------



## hewee

Check out this site.

http://www.cooldrives.com/dudrsatofi80.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hard Drive prices are dropping and many vendors are trying to get them all sold because sometime within the next year Perpendicular will have much larger capacity and people would rather that.


----------



## ~Candy~

Noyb said:


> This looks like a good deal to me ...
> 
> 300GB, 16MB cache, USB 2.0 External Hard Drive,
> with front panel power switch and HD activity indicator.
> $118 with 5 year warranty on the HD.
> Some assembly, No tools, required.
> 
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4596277
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817123022
> 
> This is an Enclosure so that it can also be used to read/write other HDs,
> like might be needed to extract data from a BSOD HD.


That is a great drive, it's 89.99 now, and that is a GREAT case, I have one and I love it.


----------



## Noyb

Yes ... The Sanmax is only External HD "Enclosure" I can find, that is ...
1: Easy install ... No tools needed .. No fooling with a ribbon cable.
2: Front panel power switch and HD activity indicator
3: Cooling Fan
4: Very reasonable price.

One day left for the 300gig - $89 price ... I'm sure there'll be other deals.

This one is the new USB / Firewire model ... a peek inside...  Sanmax HD 339


----------



## ~Candy~

Actually, come to think of it, the one I have is USB/Firewire too. I've never connected it to the firewire port  I will mention this though, if there is a rebate on it, and there was on mine, they TAKE FOREVER to send the rebate.


----------



## Noyb

I ordered my Seagate HD from Fry's about 3:00 pm.
DHL was in my driveway about 10am the next morning .. and that was the Free shipping route.
I didn't even have time to Track it..... Boy - Do they know how to take the fun outa it.

I tried the Firewire .... Couldn't tell any significant difference.
My next one will be the cheaper USB (only) version,


----------



## ~Candy~

Fry's IS FAST! Love them to death. Another good one is Buy.com, even though you go the cheap 'free shipping' 5-7 business days, I have ALWAYS had it in about 3.


----------



## dz03

http://www.hotdealsclub.com is a pretty decent site with deals that are definitely worth a look.

_Edit: Hopefully this wasnt posted before. Heck even if it was, I dont think people would go through these 62 pages to find it. heh._


----------



## JohnWill

dz03 said:


> http://www.hotdealsclub.com is a pretty decent site with deals that are definitely worth a look.
> 
> _Edit: Hopefully this wasnt posted before. Heck even if it was, I dont think people would go through these 62 pages to find it. heh._


That's what "Thread Search" is for.


----------



## Flrman1

*FREE After rebates.*

D-Link / AirPlus / DI-524 / 54Mbps / 802.11g / 4-Port / Cable/DSL / Wireless Router with eTrust Internet Security Suite.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-2284 ISS&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1123C


----------



## ~Candy~

Glad you revived this Mark 

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3665035?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

128 meg video card $19.99 after rebate INSTORE. $29.99 on the website.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Thanx for the save.
Anyway the router doesnt seem worth it too me but I guess it's great for those getting into the whole xbox360, nintendo or whatever wireless internet for gaming stuff.


----------



## gotrootdude

> Glad you revived this Mark
> 
> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/366...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> 128 meg video card $19.99 after rebate INSTORE. $29.99 on the website


It's probably worth around $5. The 5200's were bad cards when they were new. The only saving point they have is having directx9 compatability, yet games play lousy on them, and even WinMCE (which you'd expect the card to work good enough with) works pretty lousy and has problems with them.

The only reason you might be interested in this card is if your using old integrated graphics now, and even then if you have a AGP or PCIe slot, you'd be better off with a different card. If your budget's that tight, a ATI 9600 will run circles around the 5200's for very little money.

I believe I'd pass on this one.

Here's a good deal.

Epson Stylus CX3810 Inkjet Printer $40 at Buy.com 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=201701762&adid=17662
Buy.com has the Epson Stylus CX3810 Printer for $70 - $30 rebate [Exp 7/1] = $40 with free shipping.

A 10pk of ink cartridges runs about $40 over at ABCINK, so it's a very cheap TCO printer.


----------



## JohnWill

Unless Epson has moved the print head to the ink cartridge like HP for these models, I'd pass on this one.


----------



## gotrootdude

The printhead is not on the cartridge. But when it goes bad, I'll replace the printer with another $40 Epson model w/ cheap ink.

Two of my Epson priters were bought for $8AR, the other two were around $30AR. Given that the recent lawsuit against Epson (Ink cartridges supposedly show empty when there's still Ink left) allowed me a $25 settlement per printer, you can see part of the reason why I'm so happy with them..

I actually made money by purchasing them. Then, since my wife handles school work, a boyscouts den, and a girlscouts den, she does alot of printing. When I owned a HP machine it equated to around $100/mo in Ink. The Epsons have brought my expenses down to around $60 a year in Ink costs.

I don't understand the huge difference in cost, but I do understand saving money. 

Anyway, Have I got a deal for all the notebook owners out there:

Plustek OpticSlim M12 Plus 48bit USB Interface Fast Single Pass Scanner $144.40
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=3970393&CartID=done&nextloc=

Excellent portable scanner for the executive. Get one!


----------



## Space Cowboy

I'm in for one. Makes a nice backup drive 

*Seagate 300GB ST3300631A-RK Parallel ATA Retail Hard Drive*

Seagate:
Outpost #: 4596277
7200 RPM 
*16MB Buffer* 
Regular Price: $169.99

Limit 1 per Household.

In stock, same day shipping

*Price: $ 89.99 *


----------



## ~Candy~

Picked one of those up on a recent sale. 5 year warranty too...one reason to stay clear of Maxtors, even though both companies merged.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

*cries* I had to get half that for about $40 more buying @ walmart when my computer busted. I couldn't be helped *meh*

Yah, I'm using a 9600XT right now. It didn't cost much and it is awesome.


----------



## gotrootdude

The 9600 series cards are some of my favorites. The power consumption is very low, the performance is decent for minor gaming, and they run relatively cool so require little or no active cooling, and they don't cost a arm and a leg. Although they may not be for the gaming crowd, they make excellent cards for use in HTPC's and SSF PC's. 

I bought six 9600XT's, I believe I got them on sale for around $50ea after any special deals. I used them in my parent's and kid's PC's and the one I'm on now. The one I'm using now only has a 230W power supply, and it's about 4 inches wide by 10 inches tall so not much room for cooling inside.


Here's a deal, newegg.com has a Avermedia m150 mce capable tuner card in it's open box section for $44. Includes FM.


----------



## gotrootdude

Here's another.

Sunbeam chameleon lighting effects $11.99
http://www.crazypc.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=8469B&Category_Code=

I got one, going to use it for house lighting instead of PC lighting though. Going to use the lights in a shelf. Why reinvent the wheel for the circuit.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Im a pretty involved gamer and my 9600 is doing just fine.. I didn't have enough cash to pay for good card.
Just can't play oblivion, CSS and BF2 are just fine.


----------



## ~Candy~

17" LCD monitor with speakers, $99 after rebate 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...N52-7003L&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1130C


----------



## Space Cowboy

Space Cowboy said:


> I'm in for one. Makes a nice backup drive
> 
> *Seagate 300GB ST3300631A-RK Parallel ATA Retail Hard Drive*
> 
> Seagate:
> Outpost #: 4596277
> 7200 RPM
> *16MB Buffer*
> Regular Price: $169.99
> 
> Limit 1 per Household.
> 
> In stock, same day shipping
> 
> *Price: $ 89.99 *


This came yesterday and it is in a small box and properly packaged with lots of bubble stuff.

I won't hesitate to buy from them again :up:


----------



## hewee

So post picture for Mike on how to package a hard drive.


----------



## Noyb

Like this .... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817123022


----------



## ~Candy~

Space Cowboy said:


> This came yesterday and it is in a small box and properly packaged with lots of bubble stuff.
> 
> I won't hesitate to buy from them again :up:


I buy from them all of the time :up:

Many times, they are about $10 higher than the advertised price at the local Fry's (their bricks & mortar store) --- but it's about a 15 minute drive depending on traffic, and with the price of gas, sometimes, it just isn't worth the hassle


----------



## I Fix 4 U

BTW candy how is gas over where you are?


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm in Vegas now, it's hovering around the $3.00 to $3.29 mark.


----------



## John Burns

AcaCandy said:


> 17" LCD monitor with speakers, $99 after rebate
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...N52-7003L&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1130C


I get a web page that shows #129.000 after rebate - how do I get the $99 price?

Also, while your'e there, check this one out - 19" LCD monitor with speakers $129 after rebate.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...=H54-1910 ISS&SRCCODE=WEBGOOMON&CMP=KNC-GOOGL


----------



## ~Candy~

It was probably a rebate deal that expired.....I believe when I posted it, the rebate total was $120...


----------



## Space Cowboy

hewee said:


> So post picture for Mike on how to package a hard drive.


I would Harry but I don't know which box my camera is in at the moment 

My new pad is just one big pile of boxes and I'm not looking foward to the task of cleaning it all up.

Maybe soon .. I hope...

*Hey ... Where can I get a GREAT deal on a futon? I don't have a bed and the ole couch I get is busted.*


----------



## hewee

Well SC I bet it is in the big box that is really lite because it is the only thing in it like Mikes hard drive was. 

Hey don't know but would not a nice bed be better.


----------



## Space Cowboy

hewee said:


> Well SC I bet it is in the big box that is really lite because it is the only thing in it like Mikes hard drive was.
> 
> Hey don't know but would not a nice bed be better.


Oh now your askin for it Harry. I'll see what I can do when I get into the new digs.

Later


----------



## hewee

Yea I know David that I am a bad boy.


----------



## JohnWill

HANNS-G 19" HU-196D Analog Digital LCD Monitor Black for $129.99 after rebate. It even has speakers.  Pad the order with $10.01 extra stuff and receive free shipping as well. Rebates good until June 30th.


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow...great price......


----------



## JohnWill

I already have two of them, or I'd order another one!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd order one if I could convince hubby that I needed it


----------



## EAFiedler

I am pretty sure I need one...


----------



## JohnWill

OK, get that plastic out, that's about as good as the price gets.


----------



## ~Candy~

No, No, the price CAN get better


----------



## gotrootdude

:up: Gyration Ultra Compact Keyboard Suite
$35 After shipping!

www.woot.com 6/14/06

I got three. Extremely nice keyboards and mice for HTPCs.


----------



## Lithium

DVD-R Drive

33.99, free shipping, and free DVD media to use!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106014


----------



## I Fix 4 U

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152058
I like that DVD burner better.


----------



## gotrootdude

I'd go with the NEC over the Lite-on as well.


----------



## hewee

Norton Antivirus 2006 / Norton Ghost 10.0 Bundle
(PC)
Manufacturer: Symantec
Mfg Part #: 10459169
Product Number: 335009
Was: $79.99
Free
SAVE $80 after:
$10.00 instant savings
$70.00 mail-in rebate(s)

Note: This is a Mfr. Upgrade/Competitive Mail-in Rebate (previous version required). See rebate form for detailed information.

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=335009

Current Rebate:
Regular Retail Price: 
$79.99 
-$10.00 Instant Savings (Valid: 6/16/2006 - 6/24/2006)
You Pay: 
$69.99 Price after instant rebates, if any
-$50.00 Mfr. Mail-in Rebate (Valid: 6/4/2006 - 7/11/2006)
-$20.00 Mfr. Upgd. Mail-In Rebate (Valid: 5/13/2006 - 12/31/2006)
CompUSA Price: 
($0.01) Price after instant & mail-in rebates


----------



## I Fix 4 U

On newegg they have a $20 off any D-Link purchase costing more than $100. If a product goes on a weekend sale you could get a considerable discount by using the two together (given they are compatible).


----------



## buf

Might be some good buys here if anyone needs them:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/wem1141.asp?SRCCODE=WEM1141TT


----------



## gotrootdude

Cheap HTPC case:

If you got a old motherboard from the dump, and wish to make a HTPC out of it, here's a decent looking slim case w/300watt PS that would look decent in a entertainment center for $35 with free shipping. I say slim instead of microatx because the info here: http://www.asysusa.com/product_info...id=67&osCsid=1efd1788d42a7e3a8871c057bf954165
shows that it accepts microatx and atx boards.

Don't know who made the power supply, so I wouldn't trust it on a good board, but good for a project with a old board.

http://www.acortech.com/Generic_Micro_ATX_300Watts_20_24pin/partinfo-id-3202156.html

Hmm, kinda looks like the cases made by Athenatech. Could be out the same factory.

Searchs for review on Asys cases show that it's a newcommer to building cases, but the few reviews you can find are decent.

I ordered one, will report on the PS specs.

update, the case used to be called the Asys 602 media center ATX case. Still not much info. Looks like a standard power supply would fit.


----------



## DCM1519

Costco. com has what appears to be a good buy on DCL 19" wide monitors. 1440 X 900 resolution for about $164.95 after a small rebate (I corrected my mistake after the original posting).



Also, NewEgg has a CoolerMax Power Supply with a $50 rebate for a net cost of about $39.95.


----------



## n2gun

Actually it is $164.95 after rebate. The $189.95 is before rebate.



dmullen said:


> Costco. com has what appears to be a good buy on DCL 19" wide monitors. 1440 X 900 resolution for about $189.95 after a small rebate.


----------



## DCM1519

You're right. I quit typing too soon.


----------



## Skivvywaver

WD Raptors for $129, no rebate. Bestbuy does have a good sale now and again.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6924206&type=product&id=1097580128836


----------



## gotrootdude

Acer AL1916W 19" 8ms WXGA+ Black LCD Monitor $184+ship
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...A179-1919&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1147H

Tigerdirect, I'm going to wait till it's available elsewhere.


----------



## gotrootdude

Yeah:

Acer AL1916W 19" LCD Monitor $170 at Buy.com http://bensbargains.net/cgi-bin/bp.cgi?202166481

Buy.com has the Acer AL1916W 19" 8ms LCD Monitor for $170 with free shipping.


----------



## JohnWill

The Hanns HC-194D Analog Digital LCD Monitor Black is still available for $139 after rebate. Not quite as good as the $129 previously, but still a better price than any other 19" deal. Plus, the Hanns has both DVI and VGA inputs, as well as speakers, which is a nice bonus.


----------



## buf

From newegg, I ordered this Viewsonic for $214.99 less a Viewsonic rebate of $20, free 3 day shipping and my net cost is $194.99. This is a 19" wide job and I am anxiously waiting for it--maybe Monday, July 3!!!
Wife has had a 17" CRT before and loved it's color; etc.


----------



## gotrootdude

I've already bought three of the Hanns-G monitors. :up: 

Ran out of addresses to send rebates to.


----------



## JohnWill

I am still thinking of another one.


----------



## buf

Net after rebate, plus S&H, $30 from Tiger Direct: http://tinyurl.com/oaebe. Lite-on Double Layer writer


----------



## Gisborne

I know I will receive upturned noses from the tech gurus, which I completely understand. (All hail the gurus!) But I wanted to see if this was a good deal? I absolutely abhore non-free WiFi hotspots, and I'm looking for suggetions on how to find the freebies?

I am a coffeeshoppe regular, thus terribly addicted to free wireless.


----------



## ~Candy~

How much is it? I got a Hawking wifi finder for $20 after rebate. Great for airports. Many airports have free wireless, you just gotta find it


----------



## JohnWill

Gisborne said:


> I know I will receive upturned noses from the tech gurus, which I completely understand. (All hail the gurus!) But I wanted to see if this was a good deal? I absolutely abhore non-free WiFi hotspots, and I'm looking for suggetions on how to find the freebies?
> 
> I am a coffeeshoppe regular, thus terribly addicted to free wireless.


Semi-useless. The key thing missing is that it doesn't tell you if the signal is encrypted, something that you clearly need to know.


----------



## ~Candy~

Is there one that does?


----------



## JohnWill

Fasten your seat belts, here's the Hanns-G 19" HC-194D Analog Digital LCD for $119.95 after rebate. If you add $10.05 to the order, you also get free shipping.


----------



## Gisborne

> How much is it? I got a Hawking wifi finder for $20 after rebate. Great for airports. Many airports have free wireless, you just gotta find it


It's $20, too... But I like its compact size and keyring. (I just got it in the mail). Pretty fast, and it doesn't get false alarms.


----------



## n2gun

Circuit City in my area has *in store only* TDK 25 DVD+R or -R disks and 50 cdr disks for $6.99. Check your local ad to see if you can get them. Great combo deal.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Semi-useless. The key thing missing is that it doesn't tell you if the signal is encrypted, something that you clearly need to know.


John, did you see my question?


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> John, did you see my question?


I went back, I missed it before.  I don't know of any WiFi detector that checks if the signal is encrypted. It would be a much more elaborate device, I think that's why it's not done.


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, thanks


----------



## rosh325

Any good deals on a wireless optical mouse? One that won't interfere with wi-fi and possibly comes with a wireless keyboard? Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude

rosh325, 
How far away from the desktop do you plan on using it, and are you planning to use it for gaming?


----------



## rosh325

Thanks for the quick reply,
I will be very close to my tower (it is under the desk). It will mainly free up the wires running along the desk, which sometimes get snagged between the desk and the wall. As for gaming, I don't do any thing intense, maybe the occasional starcraft. I mainly want something cheap, something that won't interfere with the wi-fi in the apartment, and something that will not lag (as far as typing goes). Thanks again


----------



## gotrootdude

I've always liked the logitech products.

Labtec Media Wireless Desktop - Keyboard - wireless - RF - mouse - PS/2 wireless receiver $19.62 + shipping

http://www.connexions-pw.com/category.html?i=199.0.41576&Refer=135771


----------



## rosh325

thanks


----------



## buf

Acronis True Image 9.0---Retail $25 with free 3 day shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832200204


----------



## DCM1519

I installed my Hanns monitor today and it is beautiful. Wish I could get another for the other computer at the sale price.


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, PCConnection is running a different deal, and I just ordered another Hanns-G monitor (my 3rd) for $119.95 after rebate. They claim to still have stock.  http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732798

I'm not absolutely sure the $20 will not duplicate the previous rebate, but the $100 rebate is a new offer code, and surely is valid even if you previously purchased using the $90 rebate.


----------



## TreeSkier

Has anyone had a good experiance getting a rebate from Onrebate.com? I'm not having luck even submitting my rebate for a Hanns-G LCD.

John

UPDATE: I emailed customer service from another email address and got what I needed. There was some kind of routing issue between my email server and thiers.


----------



## JohnWill

I've gotten a number of rebates from onrebate.com, the only outstanding ones from them are for this latest monitor, and that was only last week, so I don't expect it yet.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thermaltake Pure Power 500w Power Supply 
$29.99 after $30 rebate. Free Shipping.

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4730929

Expires 8/1/06


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, PCConnection is running a different deal, and I just ordered another Hanns-G monitor (my 3rd) for $119.95 after rebate. They claim to still have stock.  http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732798
> 
> I'm not absolutely sure the $20 will not duplicate the previous rebate, but the $100 rebate is a new offer code, and surely is valid even if you previously purchased using the $90 rebate.


Just saw them for $109.95 after rebate  Trying to order one now


----------



## plschwartz

http://www.buy.com/prod/Creative_So...ard_Dolby_Digital_7_1/q/loc/101/10381395.html
creative audigy 2 zs platinum $65 after rebate of $100

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&style=
HDMI switches from monoprice
start at $28


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Just saw them for $109.95 after rebate  Trying to order one now


My 4th Hanns-G monitor is in the wind right now, it was ordered today.


----------



## ~Candy~

Got mine ordered as well  Should have shipped out today.


----------



## Mulderator

Someone posted he bought that monitor and it made him sick and gave him eyestrain. I think its probably due to his own sensitivities, but I'd be interested to know the quality, Aca, because I'm thinking of buying one myself for the office.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'll let you know.

John Will likes his.

Now, I'm really going to bed


----------



## Mulderator

AcaCandy said:


> I'll let you know.
> 
> John Will likes his.


Yes--but I want a credible opinion!


----------



## hewee

*
CounterSpy* $9.98! 1 DAY SALE! today only.

http://www.sunbelt-software.com/CounterSpy.cfm

Only $19.95 $9.98! 1 DAY SALE!
USE COUPON: CS0801 to SAVE 50%  AUGUST 1 ONLY!
Unadvertised Web-only sale. Valid only with coupon on August 1, 2006.
30-day money back guarantee.
Windows 98SE/ME/2000/SP2+/NT4 SP 6a/ and Windows XP


----------



## TreeSkier

I've had my Hanns-G LCD from PcConnetion for about a week now. So far it looks great! I tried DVD movies, Games, etc and it performs very well. I have not sat in front of it for more than about an hour at a time so I can't attest to any eye strain issues after all day use. I'm ordering a second one from TigerDirect for 199 - 50 rebate = 149. The only drawback is the stand - no height adjustment - no big deal. Enjoy!!

John


----------



## ~Candy~

Why from TD? Why not get another one at the new lower price of $109?


----------



## TreeSkier

I already got one at $109. Offer only allows one. I bought a second from Global Computer (same as Tiger).


----------



## ~Candy~

You just put it in someone else's name  All good rebaters have at least 5 backup addresses


----------



## JohnWill

Or at least a few friends. 

Mulder, My opinion of the Hanns-G monitors is... oh wait, you don't want to hear my opinion on the monitor.


----------



## John Burns

AcaCandy said:


> Just saw them for $109.95 after rebate  Trying to order one now


OK - I gave up and ordered one today from PC Connection for $109.95 - you made them look so good, I couldn't resist. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ~Candy~

Mine just arrived at my friend's house  How is that for 2 day shipping? It left the warehouse yesterday after 5 p.m. and was in Ohio early in the morning. Delivered before noon PST  Faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## JohnWill

John Burns said:


> OK - I gave up and ordered one today from PC Connection for $109.95 - you made them look so good, I couldn't resist. Thanks for the tip.


Pretty hard to resist at that price, no?


----------



## John Burns

JohnWill said:


> Pretty hard to resist at that price, no?


Correct - didn't resist - and ordered it last night - ground delivery and had it delivered this morning DHL - couldn't have purchased it locally faster.

Had a problem figuring out the controls - but think I have mastered it now.


----------



## ~Candy~

You got ground delivery in one day? 

 Now, I'm mad that I paid $27 for 2 day


----------



## John Burns

AcaCandy said:


> You got ground delivery in one day?
> 
> Now, I'm mad that I paid $27 for 2 day


Still a bargain, AcaCandy.

Yes, I ordered yesterday about 4pm (CDT) for ground delivery - and it arrived this morning at 10:30am (CDT). Pretty darned good, I think. Now for the rebate procedure - hope it goes as well.


----------



## ~Candy~

Just keep copies of everything.


----------



## John Burns

AcaCandy said:


> Just keep copies of everything.


Also, save your speakers - the ones built into the monitor are somewhat lacking - in fact, really not acceptable to most people - but no problem - just don't hook them up and leave your current speakers in place.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm using mine to replace a TV  I think the sound will go over other speakers..........


----------



## JohnWill

For computers that I just want to hear any sounds, the speakers do fine. OTOH, I have an Altec Lancing speaker system on my main box.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My speakers came with my old Gateway G6-450 nearly a decade ago.
They are Boston and they make really good sounds for such old speakers.


----------



## hewee

My sister gave me the Boston speaker that cam with her old Gateway too. They are better then the Altec Lansing that came with my PC. I like how small the speaker are too.


----------



## Fyzbo

Just to concur I'm still using the boston speakers from my old gateway as well. It was a 5 speaker set and they sound more clear and crisp then almost all dvd sound systems I've heard.


----------



## ~Candy~

I picked up a set at the local flea market :up: Great speakers, and a killer price, $5


----------



## JohnWill

Uhh... I have the Altec Lansing ADA885 system, it's a bit more than your typical speaker setup on a PC. http://www.pcworld.com/article/17074-1/article.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah they are a steal and they were a perfect addon when we selected the config for the gateway.
Love the size too.
However, i think they are finally getting old because now I hear some cracking when I put the volume on >50%


----------



## hewee

I have not hooked up the boston speakers so don't know if they will sound as good as they did. I mean they should but after she got a newer PC or kid had them in his room so who knows how he treated them but I don't think he ever blasted them so they should be ok.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I blasted them at 70% never more than that but I used to do that alot its just now when sometimes you hear some problems.


----------



## hewee

Ok but I know if he blasted the speakers he had to do so when no one else was home. Even having it turned up loud without blasting it he would not be able to when others were there so my guess all is ok. I do got to clean up the subwoofer because he got something all over it. 
I wish the subwoofer had a flat top and sides so I could put the one speaker on it but they are not. Guess I can get out some self-adhesive velcro I got and cut some from the strip. I got a 3" x 2" strip and it sure would not take much to hold the small speaker in place. 
http://www.velcro.com/industrial/index.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U

lol velcro.
We here use duct tape xD!

Anyway I plan on replacing the system one day but not anytime soon. Scratch that - next week when our family wins 203 million


----------



## hewee

Well it is better then your duct tape. 

Well same here on getting all the money I like to have to buy the things I like to have.

Like this here...

[1] MJ-12® 8550i

Processor/s: Dual Processor - Dual Intel® Xeon™ 5160 3.0 GHz 1333 MHz FSB w/ 4MB Cache & Dual Core
Operating System (Office software not included): Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional x64 Edition
Warranty: 4-Year AlienCare Toll-Free 24/7 Phone Support w/ Onsite Service / AlienAutopsy / Respawn
Case: Alienware® Professional Workstation Chassis - Black
Power Supply: 700 Watt Alienware® Multi-GPU Approved
Motherboard: Alienware® Professional Motherboard w/ Intel® Xeon™ 5000P Chipset
Memory: 16GB Dual Channel DDR2 FBDIMM at 667MHz - 8 x 2048MB
Graphics Accelerators: NVIDIA® Quadro™ FX 4500 X2 2x512MB GDDR3 w/ 4x Dual Link DVI
Chassis Upgrades: Alienware® Acoustic Dampening Level I - 20% Noise Reduction
System Drive: Extreme Performance (RAID 0) - 294GB (2 x 147GB) Serial Attached SCSI 3GB/s 15,000 RPM w/ NCQ & 16MB Cache
A/V Work Drives: Extreme Performance (RAID 0) - 294GB (2 x 147GB) Serial Attached SCSI 3GB/s 15,000 RPM w/ NCQ & 16MB Cache
Removable Storage : 3.5" 1.44 MB Floppy Disk Drive - Black
Primary Optical Drive: 16x Dual Layer DVD±R/W Drive w/LightScribe Technology
Blank Media: Verbatim Lightscribe DVD+R 4.7GB 10-Pack in Spindle
Secondary Optical Drive: 16x Dual Layer DVD±R/W Drive w/LightScribe Technology
Modem: 56K V.92 Controller-Based Performance Pro PCI Modem
Network Connection: Integrated High Performance Gigabit Ethernet - Standard
Digital Audio Hardware: Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi® Elite Pro High Definition 7.1 Audio with XRAM Technology
Digital Content Creation Software: Autodesk® Combustion® 4
Digital Content Creation Software: Autodesk® 3ds max® 8
Professional Creativity Solutions: Adobe® After Effects® 7.0
Professional Creativity Solutions: Adobe® Photoshop® CS2
Monitor: Dell 30" 2560 x 1600 UltraSharp Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor with HDCP! - Dual Displays
Power Protection: UPS Power Protection - Opti-UPS ES1500C 1400VA (980W Capacity)
Speakers: Logitech® Z-5450 Digital 5.1 Speaker System
Input Devices: 3D Connexion SpaceTraveler
Input Devices: Wacom® Intuos® 3 Platinum 6x8 Professional Pen Tablet
Input Devices: 3D Connexion SpacePilot
Input Devices: Wacom® Intuos® 3 Platinum 9x12 Professional Pen Tablet
Keyboard: Logitech® Cordless Desktop® MX™ 5000
Mouse: Razer Copperhead™ High Precision Gaming Mouse - Anarchy Red
Inkjet Printers : Epson Stylus® CX4800 All-in-One
Wireless Routers: Netgear RangeMAX MIMO Router and USB Adapter
Headphones: Alienware® Ozma 7™ Headphones with S-Logic™ Technology
Biometrics: APC Personal Biometric USB Pod - Fingerprint Reader
Security and Utility Software: System Mechanic 6
Productivity Software: Adobe® Acrobat® 7.0 Professional
Productivity Software: Microsoft® Office 2003 Professional Edition
Financial Software: Microsoft® Money 2006 Premium

[1] Special Financing Offer; No Interest for 6 Months! - Valid only with the Alienware Credit Card

SubTotal: $30,666.00
Shipping: $261.20
Discount: $0.00
Tax: $0.00
Order Total: $30,927.20

Wow good thing I saved money by not paying any tax but I think I should of gotten a Discount.

So is my wish for a deal of the day.


----------



## buf

Hey hewee, my check to cover the cost is in the mail  That's a joke son; just a joke!!!


----------



## Mulderator

John Burns said:


> Correct - didn't resist - and ordered it last night - ground delivery and had it delivered this morning DHL - couldn't have purchased it locally faster.
> 
> Had a problem figuring out the controls - but think I have mastered it now.


I ordered it and it was there the next day!  I don't know how the hell they got that thing shipped so fast! Haven't hooked it up yet. I'm going to replace our 17 inch and use that one at work--I had just used my laptop screen, but the 17 inch will be nicer.


----------



## ~Candy~

Their speedy shipping is amazing  And it doesn't seem to matter if you choose ground, 2 day, etc. I think they ship it the same way, and take your extra shipping money as profit  

Let us know what you think. My friends arrive with mine today. Probably won't hook it up until tomorrow.


----------



## ~Candy~

This looks like a heck of a deal:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2368057&sku=B450-2200 D


----------



## hewee

buf said:


> Hey hewee, my check to cover the cost is in the mail  That's a joke son; just a joke!!!


So I don't need jokes on this one but just a check that will not bouce all around from here back to the east coast to you.


----------



## buf

Ironic isn't it hewee. Did you click on Candy's link just above your last post?
Look familiar??
Oh, the check came back--I forgot to put a stamp on the envelope


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> I picked up a set at the local flea market :up: Great speakers, and a killer price, $5


Is that the flea market up in the hills so to speak as you leave town going the opposite direction of the airport as i recall?

****** me was in Acapulco in 1979 and went to a flea market. They all wanted to sell me something for my little Chiquita! I had none but they did not care 

Anyway it was a bit of an eye opener as near the edge of town we went thru a checkpoint with armed men looking like they were army with machine guns. 

Made me wonder just what the heck we were getting ourselves into.


----------



## Flrman1

AcaCandy said:


> This looks like a heck of a deal:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2368057&sku=B450-2200 D


I just ordered one! :up:

I think I'm gonna use one of my alternate rebate addresses and get another cpu. That's a great deal on the chip.


----------



## hewee

buf said:


> Ironic isn't it hewee. Did you click on Candy's link just above your last post?
> Look familiar??
> Oh, the check came back--I forgot to put a stamp on the envelope


I did now and it's the same I got from your email. 

Oh no and your out of stamps to resend the check too I bet.


----------



## ~Candy~

Flrman1 said:


> I just ordered one! :up:
> 
> I think I'm gonna use one of my alternate rebate addresses and get another cpu. That's a great deal on the chip.


That's what I thought too, throw everything else away, and you still have a cpu at a great price


----------



## ~Candy~

wacorsaut said:


> Is that the flea market up in the hills so to speak as you leave town going the opposite direction of the airport as i recall?
> 
> ****** me was in Acapulco in 1979 and went to a flea market. They all wanted to sell me something for my little Chiquita! I had none but they did not care
> 
> Anyway it was a bit of an eye opener as near the edge of town we went thru a checkpoint with armed men looking like they were army with machine guns.
> 
> Made me wonder just what the heck we were getting ourselves into.


Actually, the flea market was in Las Vegas


----------



## John Burns

No new deals since August 6? Guess we all spent our $ on 19" Hanns-G LCD's and are playing with them now - lol.


----------



## TreeSkier

That's what I did! Now I'm keeping my eye out for a new video card so I can run some of the latest game on my HannsG's . . . One stuck pixel on one of my HannsG's ... been trying to resurect it with no luck ... yet.


----------



## ~Candy~

John Burns said:


> No new deals since August 6? Guess we all spent our $ on 19" Hanns-G LCD's and are playing with them now - lol.


Lol...I'm trying to figure out how to get my rebate postmarked by 8/31  Need to find U.S. person going back, otherwise, gonna have to use Airborne to someone there...cutting into my rebate profits


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> Lol...I'm trying to figure out how to get my rebate postmarked by 8/31  Need to find U.S. person going back, otherwise, gonna have to use Airborne to someone there...cutting into my rebate profits


If nobody else offers you can mail it to me and I would mail it for you. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## gotrootdude

Aug 18, 2006

www.pacificgeek.com has mce remote kits for $9.99 http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=21903 and Angel USB 2.0 TV tuners (windows MCE only) for $24.99 http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=21727 .

Also pick up nero essential for free with your order: http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=21915

Ground shipping is $4.99 with coupon code geek499.

Good for a cheap media center. :up:

There's also a neat keychain flashlight/timer/breathalizer for $9.99 and a Dell compact USB keyboard is $4.99 if you search. I picked up a few of the mce controllers for spares (the battery covers tend to break), and a extra tuner to see how it does.

A samsung 250gb SATA drive is over at Newegg for $69. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822152025&ATT=22-152-025&CMP=OTC-B1zrat3
This is one of the most quiet drives on the market.

The Seagate Barracuda 320GB (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 16mb cache SATA drive is $95 w/free shipping! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148140 , it was $90 a few weeks ago though.


----------



## ~Candy~

wacorsaut said:


> If nobody else offers you can mail it to me and I would mail it for you. PM me if you are interested.


Thanks for that  I have someone at my house in LV.......just venting my frustration


----------



## ~Candy~

http://compusa.shoplocal.com/compus...agenumber=1&rapid=303311&prvid=CompUSA-060820

300 gig Seagate drive $79.99 after savings and rebate. If you can find a Staples or Office Max coupon, they will price match CompUSA. I did it recently with a $10 off coupon I got in the mail


----------



## Space Cowboy

Black Logisys Phone Smart LED PS/2 Keyboard

Buy 2 and send me one would ya


----------



## ~Candy~

Seagate / 250GB / 7200 / 8MB / ATA-100 / OEM / Hard Drive With Ultra USB 2.0/FireWire Enclosure and ISS

Smoking deal 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-1008 ISS&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1184C

Space Cowboy, I don't get the cell phone part


----------



## DCM1519

There is a review of this enclosure at;

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=163&num=2

Even though the review was lukewarm, this appears to still be a good deal.


----------



## ~Candy~

*At $59.99, this drive enclosure isn't cheap and there are better solutions available at much more reasonable prices.*

Cut and paste from the review..............$10 more for a hard drive AND security software? If I needed one, I'd definitely bite


----------



## Space Cowboy

> Space Cowboy, I don't get the cell phone part


Me either .. I hate cell phones and don't own one 

The keyboard looks cool though


----------



## ~Candy~

It does look cool. It would be cooler if it weren't PS/2 

I don't have a cell phone either. Been there, done that


----------



## Space Cowboy

FREE Pen and Paper set

I'm in  took 5 sec to complete


----------



## kidcnote

Space Cowboy said:


> Me either .. I hate cell phones and don't own one
> The keyboard looks cool though


Cool until you notice 2 months later that all the black has come off the keys. ( I know from experience  )
Not a deal but cool factor is high. ;O/
These are better http://media.pixpond.com/3y3ury.jpg
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/72e2/images/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=keyboard


----------



## kidcnote

$17.99 Shipped after $5 MIR

Features
Compliant to USB 2.0 specification with full-speed transfer up to 480 Mbps
Support PC Windows 98SE/2000/Me/XP; Mac OS 8.6 above
High performance write of up to 6MB/sec and read of up to 8MB/sec
Memory chip write cycle time up to 100,000
Support write-protect switch like floppy disc
Optional security function provided
Support Booting from HDD
Truly plug & play connecting to USB, no need additional power
Easy to carry in your pocket
Data reserve up to 10 years
Two Years Manufacturer Warranty

FREE STANDARD SHIPPING :up: 
http://meritline.stores.yahoo.net/1gb-usb-2-ritek-ez-drive-pro-flash-memory-pen-drive.html


----------



## Space Cowboy

FREE Schick® Quattro® Titanium razor

Luv Mine


----------



## ~Candy~

Ordered one for hubby  But I plan on stealing it for my legs


----------



## katonca

kidcnote said:


> Cool until you notice 2 months later that all the black has come off the keys. ( I know from experience  )
> Not a deal but cool factor is high. ;O/
> These are better http://media.pixpond.com/3y3ury.jpg
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/72e2/images/
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=keyboard


_Pretty lights_









Great looking boards :up:


----------



## buf

http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/Main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW13451


----------



## donny898

Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB Hard Drive $199.99/£110 (est)
7200RPM, Internal, SATA/300

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=338830&pfp=browse&tabtype=ao#moreinfo

Ship to UK? would it cost £110(est.) or what?

Thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy

Free Folgers Gourmet Selections Coffee Sample


----------



## kidcnote

katonca said:


> _Pretty lights_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking boards :up:


EZ on the ole eyeballs at night with no lights on


----------



## kidcnote

Space Cowboy said:


> Free Folgers Gourmet Selections Coffee Sample


Looks good but I'm into Instant.. Got these on Amazon "Groceries" for $21 = 30 servings per jar..:up:

http://media.pixpond.com/18fagt9.jpg


----------



## Space Cowboy

Free USB Flash Memory Stick ~ Syncsort


----------



## wacor

Space Cowboy said:


> Free USB Flash Memory Stick ~ Syncsort


says you have to download free white paper?

any idea what that means??


----------



## Space Cowboy

Nope .. just downloaded it and delete


----------



## hewee

And how big is the USB Flash Drive.

* USB Flash Drive is available to qualified IT Professionals in the U.S. and Canada.

So do they check you out and say No because you are not a qualified IT Professional?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 250GB Hard Drive
7200RPM, Internal, ATA/100

$59.99 after savings and rebate.

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=316073&cmid=dsr&ref=dsr


----------



## ~Candy~

A-DATA PD9 1GB USB2.0 Flash Drive and the eTrust Internet Security Suite 2006

$4.99 after rebates.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-1060 ISS&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1187C


----------



## kidcnote

after rebate :up:

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4583347


----------



## ~Candy~

Fry's Electronics, today only!

400 gig Seagate hard drive, $99 no rebate!


----------



## gotrootdude

> Fry's Electronics, today only!
> 
> 400 gig Seagate hard drive, $99 no rebate!


I bought one last week from Fry's for $80 with free shipping.  Was going to put it on ebay today, but haven't had time yet.

There's a 200gb maxtor for $50


----------



## gotrootdude

Kingston 2GB miniSD Secure Digital Card $27 AR :up:

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4922971

This is about what they're selling for on ebay. 

No profit potential.


----------



## ~Candy~

gotrootdude said:


> I bought one last week from Fry's for $80 with free shipping.  Was going to put it on ebay today, but haven't had time yet.
> 
> There's a 200gb maxtor for $50


$80 for a 400??????????  Wow.............Maxtor has only a one year warranty...trying to steer clear of those


----------



## gotrootdude

Picked up a 300gb for $65 today over at officemax while taking a bank deposit to the bank for work. It's a WD though. 

All their WD drives are pretty much 50% off until the 9th, or untill the stock runs out. 
When I got back to work, I sold the drive un-opened to a co-worker for $75, without telling him where I got it.  

$10 profit for less than 10 minutes work. :up:

Also bought 100 feet of EL wire with 20 inverters off ebay for $39 today, I'm going to put on a hell of a halloween party.


----------



## ~Candy~

Must be a local thing, I didn't see anything like that here in Vegas


----------



## gotrootdude

It was advertised nationwide on thier website.  Print it out and take it down tomorrow.

http://officemax.shoplocal.com/offi...pid=309616&pagenumber=8&listingid=-2094523341


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks, I looked at the ad but missed that..........


----------



## buf

For anyone interested:
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW13459
The home site link: http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/Main.aspx


----------



## Nick8539

AcaCandy said:


> Fry's Electronics, today only!
> 
> 400 gig Seagate hard drive, $99 no rebate!


OH MAN! I missed this....I need a 400 GB HD ASAP. Prefer external...anyone seen any other deals like this around???


----------



## buf

Read post #1073 above about Office Max half price on WD drives.


----------



## ~Candy~

I could be wrong, but I don't think they have any WD external drives.

Just buy a drive and then buy a USB enclosure. You'll be ahead in the long run.


----------



## Noyb

Nick8539 said:


> OH MAN! I missed this....I need a 400 GB HD ASAP. Prefer external...anyone seen any other deals like this around???


It's still there ... w free shipping ... http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287

Unless the UPS truck has a wreck … Wait a couple of hours .. and I'll tell you want I think about this enclosure …
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817155512 ... to put the HD in


----------



## Noyb

I like it and it works great.

The HD installation could be a lot easier &#8230; 
Wish they&#8217;d make the MEs that design these enclosures assemble a few before they release their design.

But the price is right and I like the front Panel Power switch.
I just don't understand why all the other enclosures hide the power switch on the back Panel.


----------



## buf

I notice CompUSA has it for $30 and out the door through Saturday 9/9. I printed the ad from the CompUSA site, took that to Best Buy today for a price match and left with Acronis version 9 for a cost of $30---regular price was $50. Yeah I know I could have downloaded it at Newegg for the same $30 price but where possible, I prefer to have the CD. Price match is now done by many stores.


----------



## hewee

I used to like it when we had the Computer City stores before CompUSA too them over.
They would do a price match plus 10% so I was always saving added money and the two store were very close by each other too so it was easy to go to each. Now CompUSA is in the old Computer City store.


----------



## jdl

Buy.com has a $30.00 rebate on the Sandisk Micro 4GB Flash drive with U3 . That makes the price just under $100.00 plus tax.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is the following a good deal or are my eyes messin with me?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1959077&Tab=0&NoMapp=0
I don't want a powerhouse (heck, a 500MHz would be fine). I just want a laptop that my mom can plug in, get on the wireless network, and do some school work and maybe send an email or two. Basically she'd just type in word and use the internet to get to her email. I thought it was a good deal because it comes with XP Pro and 512mb of RAM, and for me (who won't buy anything that can't play games - no matter how old the games are) the laptop still can play counterstrike 1.6 (which ain't that good, but it it will do).


----------



## John Burns

John Burns said:


> Guess we all spent our $ on 19" Hanns-G LCD's


Has anyone received their $100 or $20 rebates on this LCD yet? Just curious - I know it's really a little soon yet. At least mine has been approved and is pending cutting the check for the $100 one.


----------



## JohnWill

I've gotten them.


----------



## DCM1519

I did the $90 and $20 deal and received both rebates promptly. Better than most companies.


----------



## ~Candy~

Still waiting, but I mailed on the absolute deadline


----------



## ~Candy~

Kingston 2 X 1GB Secure Digital Card

Another buy.com deal....free shipping, after rebate $24.95 

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202922442&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## ~Candy~

iXneonXi said:


> Is the following a good deal or are my eyes messin with me?
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1959077&Tab=0&NoMapp=0
> I don't want a powerhouse (heck, a 500MHz would be fine). I just want a laptop that my mom can plug in, get on the wireless network, and do some school work and maybe send an email or two. Basically she'd just type in word and use the internet to get to her email. I thought it was a good deal because it comes with XP Pro and 512mb of RAM, and for me (who won't buy anything that can't play games - no matter how old the games are) the laptop still can play counterstrike 1.6 (which ain't that good, but it it will do).


I hate Compaqs, but, if she treats it nicely, that should work for her. I have found on many Compaq laptops, the monitor connector is the first thing to go....


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812107291&ATT=12-107-291&CMP=OTC-Froogle

I just picked up a couple of those at the .99 cent store, for, well, .99 cents  plus tax 

AWESOME DEAL


----------



## JohnWill

I must be missing something, they're listed at $9.99 with shipping added.


----------



## kidcnote

JohnWill said:


> I must be missing something, they're listed at $9.99 with shipping added.


( I just picked up a couple of those at the .99 cent store, for, well, .99 cents plus tax 
AWESOME DEAL ) 
I think she's showing you an ad and then telling you she got the same thing at a dollar store for 99 cents..


----------



## ~Candy~

You don't have any .99 cent stores there, John?


----------



## ~Candy~

$9.99 after rebate 1 gig SD chip 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2425915&cp


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Radioshack is one to be trusted with rebates?


----------



## ~Candy~

I bought MyMusix player a year or so ago, and received my rebate on that.

Just keep copies of everything, cross the T's and dot the I's and you should be fine.

I've gotten to the point where I write UPC CODE ATTACHED HERE, and draw an arrow to it and staple it with 3 staples


----------



## John Burns

AcaCandy said:


> $9.99 after rebate 1 gig SD chip
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2425915&cp


Thanks - good buy - ordered mine last night - Even free shipping. :up:


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> I've gotten to the point where I write UPC CODE ATTACHED HERE, and draw an arrow to it and staple it with 3 staples


I stick them on with double-sided tape, and then use a pink highlighter to mark all around them. It's hard to miss.


----------



## ~Candy~

John Burns said:


> Thanks - good buy - ordered mine last night - Even free shipping. :up:


I don't happen to need any at the moment, have a friend who wants a 2 gig chip, suggested two 1 gigs instead, but he's set on a 2  Go figure.........


----------



## plschwartz

http://www.officedepot.com/textSearch.do?uniqueSearchFlag=true&Ntt=hanns+g&x=0&y=0

has the hanns g 19"lcd monitors at $104 after rebate.
The two models differ in the shape of the outside strip


----------



## ~Candy~

They only show the rebate on the 17" model though  and it's $70.

If anyone is going to order, I have a coupon code for 10% off orders of $50 or more. Email me.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Still shoppin for a new brain for "Master Control" here ..

Any leads to max this bad boy out?

Thanks


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> They only show the rebate on the 17" model though  and it's $70.
> 
> If anyone is going to order, I have a coupon code for 10% off orders of $50 or more. Email me.


could have sworn there was a $100 rebate on one of the 19" ones


----------



## ~Candy~

wacor, do I know you?


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> wacor, do I know you?


yes i just had cookiegal remove a couple letters from the end of username is all.


----------



## ~Candy~

Of course, I knew that  Was just giving you a hard time


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> Of course, I knew that  Was just giving you a hard time


I knew you knew


----------



## ~Candy~

Newegg, .99 cents after rebate sale 

http://promotions.newegg.com/Misc/99_cent_promote/index.html?CMP=OTC-d3alcatch3r


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.dealcatcher.com/

Great site to watch


----------



## JohnWill

wacor said:


> could have sworn there was a $100 rebate on one of the 19" ones


There is, on both of them. http://www.officedepot.com/textSearch.do?uniqueSearchFlag=true&Ntt=hanns+g&x=0&y=0 Click on the green Rebate link.


----------



## Noyb

I don't know what this is (yet) .. but it's free (today only) 26 Sept.
http://www.ntius.com/
Sorry .. Just got word a few minutes ago.

Is it worth anything ???


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> There is, on both of them. http://www.officedepot.com/textSearch.do?uniqueSearchFlag=true&Ntt=hanns+g&x=0&y=0 Click on the green Rebate link.


I swear to God, it wasn't on all of them yesterday


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> I swear to God, it wasn't on all of them yesterday


The green rebate links were there but nothing mentioned about the rebate until you clicked on the links. kind of a sneaky way to try to sell something retail and hope people dont find the rebates.


----------



## rameam

Both 19" were sold out when I visited the site earlier. The rebate links were there yesterday, but weren't today.


----------



## buf

You are right Candy---ONLY the rebate on the 17" was there at one time yesterday. Later all rebates were shown.
Enjoy the vacation steaming around part of the world. R&R


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks buf


----------



## linskyjack

Anyone know where I can get a decent price on a 500 gig external drive that does 7200 rpm, supports firewire, and has at least an 8mb cache?


----------



## Noyb

How about 400 gig, 16mb cache ...
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596287

And install it in an external USB/Firewire Enclosure.


----------



## Noyb

I don't see much advantage of Firewire ..
How about this USB Enclosure ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817155501
To put the 400 gig in ?


----------



## linskyjack

Its for video editing-- a client of mine wants files sent to here so she can edit them on her FCP computer. Firewire is definately the choice. I have built my own externals in the past, but always had trouble with the controler cards built into the enclosures---I figured since she is paying for this, I might as well get her one that comes built. By the way, thats a real good price for the 400 gig---


----------



## Noyb

I have Firewire and USB ... ran some tests ... there wasn't any significant difference when transfering large files.
Maybe a few seconds for several giga byte files .. not enough to worry about.

I've had a few USB failures outa the box.
Generally, If it lasts for a week .. It'll run forever.

I like the enclosure I pointed you to ... mainly cause it has a front panel power switch and no "one touch" garbage.

Last time I loaded the "one touch" garbage, it messed up my Puter ... never again.
Just some FYI.

Keep checking Here ... http://www.outpost.com/template/onad/product_navigation
Never know when a really good deal will popup ... did you see the free shipping ?


----------



## Noyb

Want bigger ?
How about 750 gig SATA300 = $299
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4924331
You'll need a SATA enclosure to stuff it in.


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, I think if you have a reasonably modern computer, you'll find Firewire will actually do considerably better than USB in transfer speed. I get in the low 20mbyte/sec range with USB, and over 30 mbyte/sec with firewire. I use USB because it's more universally compatible, and I've had several issues with different clients and combinations of Firewire drives. I pick relability over speed.


----------



## linskyjack

Yes, I have to agree with John---In my industry, no one uses USB---its all firewire. Anyhow, thanks for the recommendations NOYB, that 750 gig Sata looks very interesting---


----------



## Noyb

If you find a good SATA enclosure (inexpensive?) with a Front Panel power switch ... let me know.
I don't care what the output is.
Hiding, or not providing, the power switch just doesn't make any sense to me.
Actually, I prefer several smaller HDs ... All the eggs in one basket thingy.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Space Cowboy said:


> FREE Schick® Quattro® Titanium razor
> 
> Luv Mine





AcaCandy said:


> Ordered one for hubby  But I plan on stealing it for my legs


Got mine today .. This makes 3 of them so far .. I'll probably be set for awhile 

Very Sweet ..


----------



## plschwartz

Western Digital RE 320GB SATA 3.0 Gb/s Hard Drive, 7,200 RPM, 16MB Buffer, Model: WD3200YS, OEM.
$103
http://www.directron.com/wd3200ys.html


----------



## JohnWill

Here's the same drive for $104.99 or $105.50 shipped free. 

http://www.acnt.com/product.asp?pf_id=HD320WD510

http://www.chiefpick.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HD-WD3200YS


----------



## wacor

Space Cowboy said:


> Got mine today .. This makes 3 of them so far .. I'll probably be set for awhile
> 
> Very Sweet ..


still waiting for mine


----------



## plschwartz

check out syntax olevia TVs at
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=698254&highlight=syntax

Thenerds has the 537h (5 series 37"lcd) for $950.

website is poor so search by actual model


----------



## Noyb

WD-OEM SATA2, 250 gig, 16MB cache = $ 69.77 ..
(after $10 rebate - 2 per customer) till 15 Oct.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144701


----------



## buf

You might consider this also. A bit cheaper. http://www.globalcomputer.com/appli...RCCODE=GLOEM347[/url] Or click on this Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/log2w


----------



## John Burns

120GB USB HD $49.95 after rebate

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10384868&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## Space Cowboy

Space Cowboy said:


> I'm in for one. Makes a nice backup drive
> 
> *Seagate 300GB ST3300631A-RK Parallel ATA Retail Hard Drive*
> 
> Seagate:
> Outpost #: 4596277
> 7200 RPM
> *16MB Buffer*
> Regular Price: $169.99
> 
> Limit 1 per Household.
> 
> In stock, same day shipping
> 
> *Price: $ 89.99 *


If Anyone sees this drive on sale again .. please let me know.

D:\iscomplainingithasnomoreroomonit 

Thanks


----------



## guilo

Go to Staples and use coupon code 27393 for $150 off. you have to go to the store. All HP AIO's are 50% off this month. I got the HP 3052 ($399) and after the rebate I will have paid $70. 

Not a bad deal.


----------



## gurutech

Space Cowboy said:


> Got mine today .. This makes 3 of them so far .. I'll probably be set for awhile
> 
> Very Sweet ..


got my schick razor about 2 weeks ago, used it once, and tossed it.

I've been using the Gilette Mach 3 Power, and have had much better results. The Schick is way more difficult to get the stubble out of the razor, due to the little wires between the blades. The schick was also the first razor I have used that I have cut myself with (since I stepped away from the single-blade razors.)

A dull Mach3 Power blade did a better job than a new schick blade.

I ended up spending $10 for a Fusion 5-blade Power, and another $10 for a 4-cartridge refill (non-power, as the power and non-power refills are THE SAME!!!), and have been a happy camper since!


----------



## Space Cowboy

gurutech said:


> got my schick razor about 2 weeks ago, used it once, and tossed it.
> 
> I've been using the Gilette Mach 3 Power, and have had much better results. The Schick is way more difficult to get the stubble out of the razor, due to the little wires between the blades. The schick was also the first razor I have used that I have cut myself with (since I stepped away from the single-blade razors.)
> 
> A dull Mach3 Power blade did a better job than a new schick blade.
> 
> I ended up spending $10 for a Fusion 5-blade Power, and another $10 for a 4-cartridge refill (non-power, as the power and non-power refills are THE SAME!!!), and have been a happy camper since!


I heard the mach 3's were good but I haven't bought a razor in quite awhile. I only shave when I have to for work so I tend to go days between shaving .. the schick cuts thru it like butter.. I'll have to try oneathose Gilettes when they start giving them away for free 

I did get a lady one for the X and she hated it also


----------



## hewee

*Registry Mechanic 5.0 for Free*

Full commercial download!!
This full download offer will be taken offline on or after 16th of October 2006.
Platform Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP
Type time limited demo
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/216...stry-mechanic50

Note you need to get a serial code to turn this download in to a full product. To get your serial code, head to:
http://www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/free/promo/VNU0306
Enter a name an e-mail

====================================

I just got mine and got it serial code so have a free Full commercial version of Registry Mechanic 5.0 or version 5.0.0.144
Better get this ASAP


----------



## Space Cowboy

Seagate 400GB PATA hard drive outpost.com no rebate $89 free shipping 



> Seagate 3.5" PATA Internal Hard Drive:
> FRYS.com #: 4596287
> PERPENDICULAR RECORDING TECHNOLOGY
> UDMA/100 INTERFACE
> 7200 RPM
> 16MB BUFFER
> RETAIL BOXED HARD DRIVE (INSTALLATION KIT INCLUDED)
> 5 YEAR WARRANTY


I'm in for 1.. Now what to do with my WD 120 and 160 

Last time I saw this deal I missed it. Was only good for one day.


----------



## DCM1519

I just tried the link and it no longer exists. Did not see this posting yesterday. Got a serial number but no program.


----------



## buf

dmullen, I had to search the site to get my download. I came up with this link to the download--good luck.

Download the FREE Registry Mechanic 5.0 here:
http://www.vnunet.com/articles/download/2164197
Get your FREE regristration info here:
www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/free/promo/VNU0306


----------



## DCM1519

bur

Thanks for that link. I worked and I am now running the program.


----------



## buf

You're welcome and glad you got it.


----------



## hewee

buf said:


> dmullen, I had to search the site to get my download. I came up with this link to the download--good luck.
> 
> Download the FREE Registry Mechanic 5.0 here:
> http://www.vnunet.com/articles/download/2164197
> Get your FREE regristration info here:
> www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/free/promo/VNU0306


He he look back one page bu at post 1139


----------



## buf

But I did use the link you posted but then had to search within that link to get my download and that is the link I gave to dmullen. I have to assume he got nothing when he clicked on the link in your first post.


----------



## DCM1519

I was able to find it on the link from buf. It is a nice program and no problems with it so far.

Thanks


----------



## aacm

Buf 
Thanks a lot, I was looking for something like this... 
Great ... :up:


----------



## clsxmas

Thanks Buf--downloaded this am


----------



## JohnWill

ZyXEL P-330WC 802.11g Wireless Router for $10 after rebates


----------



## JohnWill

Ultra Wizard Mid-Tower ATX PC Case for $0 after rebate


----------



## kidcnote

JohnWill said:


> Ultra Wizard Mid-Tower ATX PC Case for $0 after rebate


Cool, I'm on it for a project here: (JUST KIDDING JOHN) 
"A few days ago police in Poland arrested a 17 year old kid who ran a mini-farm of cannabis inside his PC. The PC was normally used but modded to contain a light source, and keep humidity and temperature at proper levels.
http://www.policja.pl/portal/pol/1/4028


----------



## buf

You might want to check out this hard:
http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/s...=10051&langId=-1&ddkey=StaplesBeFree#desclink

Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/tvqaw

or maybt is one: http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...cm_pla=General&cm_ite=DDI Link&ref=performics

Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/yg4jpv


----------



## nutnhuny

just found it now...http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/
short description

This compact and easy-to-use graphics software enables even a computer novice to create funny caricatures or realistic images applying creative warping effects in a matter of minutes. (more)


----------



## DCM1519

I have downloaded Paragon Drive Copy and Paragon Exact Image recently under their free offers found elsewhere on this forum.

They are both excellent products and I have now replaced Ghost and Acronis with Exact Image. Will be using Drive Copy too but it is not needed as often.

Today, I accidently found a link to get a free copy of their Partition Manager program and went there right away.

It was supposed to have expired earlier this year (April 2006) but I got a registration number right away with no problem. Hope this one is as good as their other software. It installed and runs very well.

Link to this offer;

http://www.computeractive.co.uk/freedownloads2/index


----------



## ~Candy~

wacor said:


> still waiting for mine


Got mine, I mean, hubby's SNAGGED


----------



## Noyb

Just got word this morning &#8230; New HP computers come with a free upgrade to Vista

Anyone planning on purchasing a new computer from HP Shopping.com before 11/30/06 ???

If you plan on buying before 11/30/06 &#8230;. 
Private message me you Email Address and what you plan on buying (or spending)

I may have a 10% discount coupon for you &#8230; 2 available.
All you have to do is give them the coupon number .. I used one two weeks ago for this computer.
If they don&#8217;t equate this number with my name from my support &#8220;dissatisfaction&#8221; survey &#8230; It&#8217;ll work.


----------



## ~Candy~

HP


----------



## Noyb

The equipment is OK .. Not sure about the support personnel.
Either ... Sure beats Dell.


----------



## ~Candy~

Not to turn this into a Dell vs the competition, but, I'd take a Dell over HP or Compaq any day


----------



## gurutech

Dell's are good until you have to call for tech support.

The reps don't understand what you are trying to explain to them, and by the time you figure out what they are telling you to do, you've fixed the problem by yourself....

IBM has pretty good technical support. Haven't had a need to call HP/Compaq in a year or so, so can't speak either way on them.


----------



## Noyb

I could offer a couple more inputs about this ... But Like Candy Said .. don't want to turn this topic into a (fun) debate.

Apparently - If you have a new computer (or get one) ... In Mid November ...
You can go to M$ and see if you qualify for a free Vista upgrade.
Heres the link I just got from HP 
http://p.p0.com/YesConnect/HtmlMessagePreview?a=vBfhH2SEHjeoNlVPUQt

I don't think this offer is limited to HP ... for you Dell Fans


----------



## ~Candy~

gurutech said:


> Dell's are good until you have to call for tech support.
> 
> The reps don't understand what you are trying to explain to them, and by the time you figure out what they are telling you to do, you've fixed the problem by yourself....
> 
> IBM has pretty good technical support. Haven't had a need to call HP/Compaq in a year or so, so can't speak either way on them.


Any place I've called lately, including credit cards (as a matter of fact, just got off the phone with DHL) I haven't been able to understand a word that they say.........


----------



## Fesheca

Is this something like "gotrootdude?" Or are you guys joking about something? LOL 
Oh well, you might like this anyway.

http://www.ebates.com (Coupons here too)


----------



## stantley

Fesheca said:


> http://www.ebates.com


Be aware that if you go to ebates you'll be downloading a tracking cookie. Read about it here http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453075602


----------



## jaredj

TouchpadT30's ?


----------



## gotrootdude

> Is this something like "gotrootdude?" Or are you guys joking about something? LOL
> Oh well, you might like this anyway.


I haven't been around for awhile. Been busy with www.cagletech.com. Seems I must have missed something.


----------



## Fesheca

I just don't know what I'm talking about. lol

Would you guys mind telling me how to get my threads to be in Desending order, instead of Assending?

Thanks!
Connie


----------



## Fesheca

Fesheca said:


> I just don't know what I'm talking about. lol
> 
> Would you guys mind telling me how to get my threads to be in Desending order, instead of Assending?
> 
> Thanks!
> Connie


It's ok, I found how to change it to Desending.


----------



## gurutech

I found this the other day - I had to upgrade my Beyond TV software from version 3 to version 4, as for some reason my paid v3 didn't work with my new ATI All-In_wonder card, but the trial of v4 worked fine. So I bit the bullet and since I was offered an upgrade price of $29.99 ($20 off), I figured I would do it, so I procrastinated a bit, then Snapstream sent me another email that if I upgraded and used the coupon code in the email, I would get $20 off. I figured it was the same deal as the first email, so I went back to the first email to click on the upgrade link, and it brought me to the website, where I plugged in all my info.

At the bottom of this page, it asks for a coupon code. I figured "why not" and entered the coupon code from the 2nd email, and sure enough, when I checked out, I had a total of $40 off the original price!!!!

So here's the info:
1. You MUST have a prior version of the software with valid key
2. Click the upgrade link on www.snapstream.com and enter your info (it will ask for your version 3 product key!)
3. Enter "btv-expired-trial" on the coupon code line
4. Pay $9.99 for a $49.99 piece of software.

Note - this is for the download version only. You do pay extra to have a CD mailed to you.


----------



## sultan_emerr

http://www.mouthshut.com/read.php?cid=3 
http://reviews.cnet.com/2001-1_7-0.html + Deal of the Day
http://www.dealcatcher.com
http://www.currentcodes.com
http://www.jumpondeals.com
http://rasputinj.com = Your Deal and Coupon Code Svengali.
http://www.freeafterrebate.info
http://www.alexscoupons.com
http://www.fatwallet.com/
http://wwwdealtaker.com

http://wwwnrmicro.com


----------



## gotrootdude

Over at www.thetechgeek.com:
FREE SHIPPING Lite-On LVW-5115GHC+ DVD Recorder W/TV Tuner (Certified Reconditioned)
ITEM #: 06-LVW5115-A
Original Price: $86.24
Discount: 17.25
TTG's Price: $68.99
QTY: 1

Lite-On LVW-5115GHC+ Dual Format DivX Certified DVD Recorder W/TV Tuner (Certified Reconditioned)
Use coupon 5115DROFF and price drops to $59.99
(Make sure you test it within 15 days to meet the return policy)

Or

$10 Off Pre-Sale Discount! Velocity All Region Divx-Compatible DVD Player w/ USB & MMC/SD Card Slots
ITEM #: 06-VDVD060-A
Original Price: $49.99
Discount: $10.00
TTG's Price: $39.99
QTY: 1
Year Release: 2006

$10 Off Pre-Sale Discount! Velocity DVD-060 All Region Divx-Completible 5.1 Channel DVD Player w/ USB & MMC/SD Card Slots - Plays DVD/ VCD/ CD/ MPEG4/ MP3/ AVI/ WMV 
compatable with external USB hard drives !

And use Coupon THETECHGEEK10OFF for 10% off your order.

There's also 4 port USB hubs for $4 each in 2 PK, and USB SD/MMC readers for $4 (these are very useful as SD cards are cheaper than USB flash drives and you can lable different cards for different projects, and printers come with card-readers, DVD-players are coming with card readers, and alot of PC's have card readers near the top easier to get to than the USB ports down on the bottom, you can use the cards in your cameras and other devices as well, and the readers are large enough that you don't loose them easily.


----------



## buf

Just noticed Office Depot has the Hanns 19" LCD shipped for a net $130, after rebate. I know you could have gotten it a bit cheaper a while back, maybe. Perhaps you didn't act fast enough.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=113062


----------



## nutnhuny

saturday nov 18...a cool give away on :up: 
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Misc__Utilities/iNetFormFiller.html

its an iPod Audio book valued at 24.50...(I also posted this on "favorite freeware" as i hope some get a use out of it!....it's a site i check daily and have dl a great many "give away" of the day for over a month now without any probs....McAfee doesn't advise the site...but the give away link is guaranteed spyware and adware is "not" included....lol...  Joanne


----------



## JohnWill

*nutnhuny*, please post to a single thread, don't post to multiples with the same info.


----------



## gotrootdude

$20 off $50 Buy.com using Google checkout. Don't know how long it'll last! :up:

Note: Buy.com page says $10 off, but checkout shows $20 off.


----------



## gotrootdude

D-Link DWL-922 Wireless USB Network Kit $9 at Buy.com http://www.buy.com/prod/D_Link_802_..._Network_Kit_DWL_922/q/loc/101/201964838.html

Buy.com has the D-Link DWL-922 Wireless USB Network Router/Adapter Kit for $64 - $20 off using Google Checkout - $35 rebate [Exp 11/30] http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/06Q4/1101-1130dw_multidlink.pdf = $9 with free shipping. Includes DI-524 Wireless Router and DWL-G122 (linux compatable!) USB Adapter.


----------



## JohnWill

A link would be nice...


----------



## gotrootdude

Satisfied?


----------



## JohnWill

gotrootdude said:


> Satisfied?


Nope, but I can live with myself.


----------



## gotrootdude

Last day to signup for $20 off $50 rebate from paypal for select merchants: (NEWEGG IS ONE!) is today. Good for shopping Nov 23rd - Dec 31st.

https://www.paypal.com/holiday


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is that an instant discount?


----------



## ~Candy~

buf said:


> Just noticed Office Depot has the Hanns 19" LCD shipped for a net $130, after rebate. I know you could have gotten it a bit cheaper a while back, maybe. Perhaps you didn't act fast enough.
> http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=113062


$99.95 now 

http://www.pcconnection.com/Product...EEBCFAD715D1E9AD8C2EAD4CDAE804837D98BBD934136


----------



## buf

BURP.!! Excuse me. Thanks Candy. Now if that was a wide screen, I'd jump on it very quickly as a gift for my wife.


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you see the 32 inch LCD at Staples for $499  I want one of those.....instore only, tomorrow only, and no Staples in sight here 

http://staples.shoplocal.com/staple...061123Ebird&promotioncode=staples-061123Ebird

I'd almost pay John Will's airfare if he'd bring me one of those


----------



## JohnWill

It's the "almost" part that has me worried.


----------



## buf

Even though we just this week bought a 30" Toshiba CRT Flat Screen HDTV, we are going to look at that Mag tomorrow in our town. May just buy it and take the CRT back even though I am led to believe the CRT HD is better for TV watching than the LCD. Anyone know the answer to that? And, if John is gonna go far South and then West, he can perhaps pick up the monitor at my house and personally deliver it to you Candy---sorta like a Santa


----------



## JohnWill

Sorry, my sleigh is in the shop for new runners.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=201992266&adid=17654&dcaid=17654

Check that out.............


----------



## JohnWill

Thanks Candy, for $11 total, that looks like a good deal, it's on order!


----------



## ferrija1

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=201992266&adid=17654&dcaid=17654
> 
> Check that out.............


Awesome, I needed one of those...... :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: Glad to help. I got a different brand awhile back (Hawking), I "THINK" it was around $4.99 after rebate, can't remember for sure, but I'm not at all happy with it. It just shows 1 to 5 little blue lights, with no additional 'security' info 

http://www.hawkingtech.com/pressdetails.php?typeID=3&PressID=34


----------



## buf

buf said:


> Even though we just this week bought a 30" Toshiba CRT Flat Screen HDTV, we are going to look at that Mag tomorrow in our town. May just buy it and take the CRT back even though I am led to believe the CRT HD is better for TV watching than the LCD. Anyone know the answer to that?


DOES anyone know the answer to the above question?? My question didn't really stick out because I sneaked it into the reply to Candy in post #1187.

EDIT: I got the TV but only because a gentleman gave me his ticket that he was handed by management when showed up at 5AM Friday morning. I didn't get there until about 6:45 and our store had 40 of them to sell.


----------



## ~Candy~

You got one?


----------



## hewee

My dad just got a 42" Samsung LCD and I tell you it had some super nice colors. But also dark things looked bad and was hard to see where if it was a CRT it would of looked a lot better. Comcast or I think Best Buy where he got get from set it all up for him and they did not have something right or the right connects or if it was comcast not the right cable box for the HDTV or what ever so things may be better after they come out again and I think they did that today.
But we did watch tv when I went over to dads for thanksgiving and after watching a LCD that long I have to say I do not like it. Even seeing that lots about it like so many colors looked so good it was the darker colors that just did not look right. I bet even the really good older B and W movies would not look good either. Just does not have that light for a bright picture like a CRT does. 
I was looking at Circuit City and the one guy I talked to there even said that all that the Tube was still the best and said the Samsung TXS2782H is what you want and it has everything to get cable without a box and HDTV over the air and if you want HDTV cable then your need to add the box but it has the right connects. 
But it was nice hearing all he said because he was not trying to sell me the higher cost TV's either. Even the Sony CRT cost more and is rated higher but he said the Samsung TXS2782H so who knows.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My family still loves our *almost* a decade old 26? inch standard television and so far it produces just as good picture (or better) than all those HDTVs because everyone I know who has them can't get an HD signal and it makes the image horrible. It works great with old videogame systems too, or the Wii ^^;


----------



## hewee

Was out today looking at the tv's and went to 3 places and taking about the good and bad of the tv's like I posted in the above post. Reason they all said the pictures can look bad on a LCD is it was not a HD picture. So if your going to watch channels that are not HD and lots of movies you have on tape they will not look as good and a CRT is better still. So a HD CRT can still be the best and is the best over all for the types of things you watch if they are not HD. 
So even if all was HD then on a LCD all you have to look out for is how the really dark colors and blacks so up. I was looking at them and it was HD and seen the guy wearing a black suit but it all looked the the very same black so I could not see the collar or pocket etc of the suit so the shades of gray were not that good and if it looks that way watching something that is showing night time it would make it harder to see things. Now guess that is why LCD's have so many models because some are better then others but as you know it can cost so much more too. Then Samsung CRT has a great HD picture and will show the NON-HD picture the best because it is a CRT.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

We're waiting till next year to upgrade the TV, heard somewhere a new type is coming out next year that hasn't been in the market before. It should handle HD and Standard better along with being more computer friendly.


----------



## hewee

Well lets hope the new SED type comes out next year but even if it does he hee it may not be cheap. 
It will be the best type to get once it does come out.

http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/sed_tvs.htm

SED TV - New Flatscreen Technology

Your see this is from October 26, 2005 and it says next year and that is this year and it is not out yet. But maybe 2007 it will really be out and I can not wait to see one.


----------



## buf

Sounds great but the only link that I can immediately see in all this is the common word *Display*. The TVs will share this word but I strongly suspect big bucks will separate them.


----------



## JohnWill

I don't think it's a good idea to hold out for this technology if you're in the market for a HDTV today. I suspect it'll be at least 2-3 years before they in the same cost ballpark.


----------



## wacor

JohnWill said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to hold out for this technology if you're in the market for a HDTV today. I suspect it'll be at least 2-3 years before they in the same cost ballpark.


You got that right

Same goes with computers

Most people want to buy the latest and greatest when 2 year old technology will more than be sufficient and at half the cost or more.

Although when it comes to TV and Sound I do have to work on the patience a bit. It took me a long time to go to Hi Def and I probably should have waited a bit more.


----------



## buf

Hey Candy!!! You still want this: http://staples.shoplocal.com/staples...es-061123Ebird ??
I am returning the one I bought---not exactly what I thought I wanted. I'll keep the new CRT HDTV 30" wide screen Toshiba I had bought just a few days before the Staples purchase.


----------



## hewee

Yes I bet it will cost a whole lot at first but once everyone see's how much better it is and others make and sell the same type the price will come down. I mean who would not want one of the best there is.


----------



## Pistoff

wacor said:


> Although when it comes to TV and Sound I do have to work on the patience a bit. It took me a long time to go to Hi Def and I probably should have waited a bit more.


They are coming out with new deals and technology everyday. I still haven't made my mind up on which to purchase. They are confusing to me.


----------



## wacor

Pistoff said:


> They are coming out with new deals and technology everyday. I still haven't made my mind up on which to purchase. They are confusing to me.


Not really that confusing

CRT's are the old tube TV's which are bulky but cheaper

LCD's and DLP's are not all that different. Slimmer profile but you have to change a bulb that costs about $300 every 3 years roughly.

Plasma is the best supposedy although I cant see enough difference between it and the others except if you are off to the side. But everybody has a different opinion


----------



## ~Candy~

buf said:


> Hey Candy!!! You still want this: http://staples.shoplocal.com/staples...es-061123Ebird ??
> I am returning the one I bought---not exactly what I thought I wanted. I'll keep the new CRT HDTV 30" wide screen Toshiba I had bought just a few days before the Staples purchase.


You delivering?


----------



## JohnWill

wacor said:


> Not really that confusing
> 
> CRT's are the old tube TV's which are bulky but cheaper
> 
> LCD's and DLP's are not all that different. Slimmer profile but you have to change a bulb that costs about $300 every 3 years roughly.
> 
> Plasma is the best supposedy although I cant see enough difference between it and the others except if you are off to the side. But everybody has a different opinion


Actually, there are two different types of "LCD" units, projection and direct view. Your description is valid for the projection ones, they are similar in concept to DLP. However, the direct view LCD screens are just like the LCD panel you probably use on your computer, and closer in concept to the plasma display.


----------



## ~Candy~

Slingbox deal......

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203138984&adid=17051&dcaid=17051

$109.95 using Google $20 checkout discount.


----------



## JohnWill

I don't need to "sling" my TV anywhere. 

I guess I could sent it to someone with premium service and have them "sling" me movies!


----------



## buf

In a New York minute FOB. I, we, have a problem, however. You posted while I in Staples returning the item for full credit. No questions asked except: "What's wrong with it". I could never get the color adjusted properly and I have set up many color TV's in my home to our satisfaction. After spending a looong time trying, I called the company in CA, which, BTW, is ProView---the maker of the MAG HDTV. Just for the heck of it try to find MAG on the web. The full name is Maginnivision and their web site is terrible. Even the phone # does not work. Anyway Candy, I probably saved you a lot of frustration and headaches. I 'don't' think you would want this TV:down: 
I returned to the Toshiba 30", plugged in all the cables and everything was just fine---good pic/good color. I could have used a HDMI cable for the hookup in lieu of the AV cables; etc. but I didn't care to pay $50 for the cable from my cable company.

EDIT: In case you are interested: Link for ProView: http://www.proview.net/Support/Service.aspx
Link for MAG: http://www.maginnovision.com/q&a-TV.htm or http://www.maginnovision.com/product/products-lcdtv-MA-32EF1AC.htm


----------



## gotrootdude

Found a nice shopping site.
www.boddit.com

Added it to my list.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> I don't need to "sling" my TV anywhere.
> 
> I guess I could sent it to someone with premium service and have them "sling" me movies!


I could send my slingbox to you  and I could watch what you pay for


----------



## ~Candy~

buf said:


> In a New York minute FOB. I, we, have a problem, however. You posted while I in Staples returning the item for full credit. No questions asked except: "What's wrong with it". I could never get the color adjusted properly and I have set up many color TV's in my home to our satisfaction. After spending a looong time trying, I called the company in CA, which, BTW, is ProView---the maker of the MAG HDTV. Just for the heck of it try to find MAG on the web. The full name is Maginnivision and their web site is terrible. Even the phone # does not work. Anyway Candy, I probably saved you a lot of frustration and headaches. I 'don't' think you would want this TV:down:
> I returned to the Toshiba 30", plugged in all the cables and everything was just fine---good pic/good color. I could have used a HDMI cable for the hookup in lieu of the AV cables; etc. but I didn't care to pay $50 for the cable from my cable company.
> 
> EDIT: In case you are interested: Link for ProView: http://www.proview.net/Support/Service.aspx
> Link for MAG: http://www.maginnovision.com/q&a-TV.htm or http://www.maginnovision.com/product/products-lcdtv-MA-32EF1AC.htm


I'll take that under advisement......I didnt' research it much --- it just seemed like a helluva deal


----------



## gotrootdude

momolight . Cheap ambi light DIY for home theater.

http://divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=151

To bad I can't get it working with MCE.. But it works with MediaPortal and SageTV.


----------



## linskyjack

How is Slingbox? What kind of quality do you get in terms of transmission? How does it work over great distances. The reason I ask is that I have a relative who lives in Alabama and is a huge New York Giants fan. Could he watch using a slingbox through my TV and if he can, will he get decent quality?


----------



## ~Candy~

linskyjack said:


> How is Slingbox? What kind of quality do you get in terms of transmission? How does it work over great distances. The reason I ask is that I have a relative who lives in Alabama and is a huge New York Giants fan. Could he watch using a slingbox through my TV and if he can, will he get decent quality?


It's great! Yes. You hook the slingbox up at your house, set it up for remote viewing, you have to have broadband, DSL equivalent, and then he logs into your slingbox on his computer, and wa lah..........tv  He needs to have a decent service as well....dial up won't cut it 

Let me know if you get it and need help setting it up. You need a router to plug the slingbox into.....other than that.......you should be good to go!


----------



## JohnWill

Verizon FiOS would be great with that unit, 2mbit uploads.


----------



## ferrija1

JohnWill said:


> Verizon FiOS would be great with that unit, 2mbit uploads.


I have FiOS, it's great. For about $30/mo. I get 5032 kbps down and 1669 kbps up.  :up:


----------



## JohnWill

I went for the 15mbit/2mbit for $45.


----------



## ChuckE

wacor said:


> ... LCD's and DLP's are not all that different. Slimmer profile but you have to change a bulb that costs about $300 every 3 years roughly. ...





JohnWill said:


> Actually, there are two different types of "LCD" units, projection and direct view. Your description is valid for the projection ones, they are similar in concept to DLP. However, the direct view LCD screens are just like the LCD panel you probably use on your computer, and closer in concept to the plasma display.


Another point, at least one DLP does not have the usual bright-light replacement (I do believe there are some off-brands that also utilize the same idea), which is the Samsung HL-S5679W 56" LED 1080P High Definition DLP TV. It uses BRIGHT Red, Green, and Blue LED projection lamps. Being LED they are unlikely to burn out after the typical <10,000 hours as the projection lamps in other DLP TVs seem to do. Also, being LED RBG lamps, there is no color wheel. So that is one less moving part and no color fringing, as some people can detect with other DLP TVs.


----------



## JohnWill

Eliminating the color wheel has to be a good idea.


----------



## linskyjack

AcaCandy said:


> It's great! Yes. You hook the slingbox up at your house, set it up for remote viewing, you have to have broadband, DSL equivalent, and then he logs into your slingbox on his computer, and wa lah..........tv  He needs to have a decent service as well....dial up won't cut it
> 
> Let me know if you get it and need help setting it up. You need a router to plug the slingbox into.....other than that.......you should be good to go!


Thanks Candy---I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: Just got mine working again today, trouble shooting from a distance isn't fun  I secured my router on my last trip to Vegas using MAC addresses for all of the computers allowed, and forgot to allow the slingbox 

Hate it when that happens


----------



## ~Candy~

Printer anyone?????????? 

Polaroid Photo Printer w/Pictbridge - Powered by Lexmark (Model P310) - Includes Color Ink Cartridge!

$8.99 after rebates and $20 google check out 

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203829420&adid=17289&dcaid=17289

OH, AND FREE shipping


----------



## JohnWill

That's nice, I just ordered one.


----------



## ~Candy~

The color cartridge has to be worth more than $9  

Let me know how you like it, if I order one more thing (aside from using my MS dollars which expire 12/31  ) before the end of the year, I think I'll be in trouble.......


----------



## gotrootdude

Still waiting for the $2,250.96 from the rebates for the past couple of months to come back. Otherwise, I'd jump on it!  


Here's my balance on outstanding rebates according to allmyrebates.com  Google checkout is killing my wallet!


I'll take my crown as the king of shopping now.


----------



## gotrootdude

Oh, y'all might want to check out that mobile 10 inch LCD w/DVD player with two wireless headsets over at wally world's automotive department for $99. Seems a pretty good deal as a set of wireless headphones runs me about $30 each anyway.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Lookin' for a steal on a couple DVD Rewritables .. Anyone have any luck burnin' your project to them first before creating a coaster? I was thinking that after a successful burn that copying to a regular DVD would solve the coster dilemma..

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

I'm a piker compared to you, I only have a few hundred outstanding.


----------



## gotrootdude

Space Cowboy, The coaster dilemma is normally due to using bad media to begin with. (But can come from using a low quality burner) Bad media can come in any DVD format.

Get a pack of 8X genuine Taiyo Yuden valueline DVD-R over at shop4tech for $34 http://www.shop4tech.com/user.htm?go=view_item&id=2535&cata=&s_cata= , or $30 http://www.shop4tech.com/user.htm?go=view_item&id=5167&cata=&s_cata=

The use google checkout to get the ten off. And use code HH10 for 10% off the order.

Total cost will be $17 or $21 depending on your choice. (I prefer the printable for my R220 printer)

May not be 16X media, but great quality! :up:

For a burner, you want a Samsung, Pioneer, Sony, or NEC. I use only Pioneer, Sony, and Samsung, and never get a coaster. I don't have any experience with NEC, but other's say they are good.


----------



## gotrootdude

For media, stick with Taiyo yuden, Ridata, or Fuji.

If you don't know what's in the package, look for "Made in Japan" on the label. If it's made in the US, or Korea, etc, then avoid it like the plaque.

On second thought, you might want to avoid Ridata as well. There's some hit and miss packs. And there's some counterfeit Taiyo Yuden media on the market, so watch who you buy from.


----------



## Knotbored

I got a HP Deskjet F335 scan/copy/print from Walmart yesterday for $45 no rebate necessary.

I was trying to find a cord to hook up my old scanner to new PC (needed a 25 pin serial to USB cord) that was not available locally. The cord prices for similar cords was about the price I payed for this scanner/backup printer.
Software included OCR and Encyclopedia
Did not include a USB/USB cord


----------



## ~Candy~

Did it include the ink cartridges?


----------



## Pistoff

> "With the threat of Alien Invasion growing ever closer & the distinct possibility that "they" are already here, it's about time we had a device to detect the humans from the human-oids.
> The Biohazard wrist scanner probes the immediate vicinity for Alien DNA & displays the results so that you may assess the threat level."


http://www.tokyoflash.com/viewwatch150H1.html


----------



## ChuckE

Knotbored said:


> I got a HP Deskjet ...(needed a 25 pin serial to USB cord) ...


I seriously do not recommend one of those adapter cables, which are available at Fry's for about $20. They not only complicate the connection (but it looks so simple - yeah) but they often do not work quite so well. ALSO, that is NOT a serial connection on the back of your computer for your printer. It is a DB-25 parallel connection.

A much better solution for your computer, since it sounds like you don't have a free USB port (how can you have a computer - from any of the last 8 years - that does not have a USB connector?) would be to get a USB interface card for your computer. They only cost about $10.

If you do have a USB port, but it is not the hi-speed type (480Mbps), don't worry, a printer just does not really require anything beyond the "low" speed (12 Mbps) older USB port (which is the exact same plug). If you do have a USB port, but no free ones, then just get a cheap USB hub, to expand the number of ports you have.

If you do get a USB interface card, then you will probably not only get USB, but it will almost undoubtedly be the faster (480Mbps) USB 2.0 type. A plus for sure.


----------



## Space Cowboy

gotrootdude said:


> Space Cowboy, The coaster dilemma is normally due to using bad media to begin with. (But can come from using a low quality burner) Bad media can come in any DVD format.
> 
> Get a pack of 8X genuine Taiyo Yuden valueline DVD-R over at shop4tech for $34 http://www.shop4tech.com/user.htm?go=view_item&id=2535&cata=&s_cata= , or $30 http://www.shop4tech.com/user.htm?go=view_item&id=5167&cata=&s_cata=
> 
> The use google checkout to get the ten off. And use code HH10 for 10% off the order.
> 
> Total cost will be $17 or $21 depending on your choice. (I prefer the printable for my R220 printer)
> 
> May not be 16X media, but great quality! :up:
> 
> For a burner, you want a Samsung, Pioneer, Sony, or NEC. I use only Pioneer, Sony, and Samsung, and never get a coaster. I don't have any experience with NEC, but other's say they are good.


Thanks ..Good Info :up:



Pistoff said:


> http://www.tokyoflash.com/viewwatch150H1.html


I *Have* to have oneathese .. How much is it in real money


----------



## ChuckE

At today's rate, 15900 J. yen = US $136.72


----------



## Knotbored

ChuckE said:


> I seriously do not recommend one of those adapter cables, which are available at Fry's for about $20. They not only complicate the connection (but it looks so simple - yeah) but they often do not work quite so well. ALSO, that is NOT a serial connection on the back of your computer for your printer. It is a DB-25 parallel connection.
> 
> A much better solution for your computer, since it sounds like you don't have a free USB port (how can you have a computer - from any of the last 8 years - that does not have a USB connector?) would be to get a USB interface card for your computer. They only cost about $10.
> 
> If you do have a USB port, but it is not the hi-speed type (480Mbps), don't worry, a printer just does not really require anything beyond the "low" speed (12 Mbps) older USB port (which is the exact same plug). If you do have a USB port, but no free ones, then just get a cheap USB hub, to expand the number of ports you have.
> 
> If you do get a USB interface card, then you will probably not only get USB, but it will almost undoubtedly be the faster (480Mbps) USB 2.0 type. A plus for sure.


I think you misunderstood. The old scanner has a 25 pin serial connection, my new PC has available USB. The hermorphodite cable between those wasn't available locally and cost more then the cheap scanner/printer I bought.
-----
Yes the new printer cartridges were included, but probably are pretty small. This will be a backup printer, now I need to figure out how to set my default back to my other printer.


----------



## ~Candy~

Right click on it in the printer panel, properties, set as default


----------



## Knotbored

AcaCandy said:


> Right click on it in the printer panel, properties, set as default


Thanks Candy-that suggestion worked perfectly for me.


----------



## ChuckE

Knotbored said:


> I think you misunderstood. The old scanner has a 25 pin serial connection, my new PC has available USB. The hermorphodite cable between those wasn't available locally and cost more then the cheap scanner/printer I bought.


I don't think I mis-understood a rational thought. Now you are saying that you wanted to hook up your new USB device to the end of the old (you say serial, I say it is parallel) cable? That isn't rational. If you have a USB device you don't try and adapt the old technology to your new device. You should just get a cheap USB cable (and I have bought plenty of them, even with lights on the ends, for just 99 cents at the local 99 Cent Store) and be done with it. Since you were thinking about some serial (or parallel) to USB adapter cable, it sounded like you were out of USB ports. That is why I said just get more ports, either by another port card or with a USB hub.

You want some sort of adapter for the end of your current cable? Think again. That is not just a "hermaphrodite cable" (or adapter). There is much more to converting USB to serial or parallel than just moving some wires around to different shaped plugs. The serial coming out of a computer is much different levels than the serial you see on USB. The speed of the usual serial, coming out of the typical computer, is typically top-ended at around 115kbps or maybe 230kbps - if you has very recent UART chips in your computer. Whereas the USB standard is a packeted data signal sent over balanced twisted paired wires. It is a whole 'nuther concept. USB signals run at 12Mbps (about 100 times faster than old serial) and the more recent USB 2.0 runs up to 480Mbps!.

Those adapter cables, for converting USB into either serial or parallel (both are available), have electronics inside for changing not only the signal levels, but also to unpacketize the USB data and place it either serially or parallel on the output pins. None of that is going to be as cheap as some gender or shell changer.


----------



## ~Candy~

ULTRA 1GB Flydrive USB 2.0 Flash Drive - ULT40003

$5.03 after rebate and Google checkout discount.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203472829&adid=17653&dcaid=17653

or this one  free after rebate and google checkout 

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203482796&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## JohnWill

I ordered both the 1gig and 2gig free ones, should be getting them any day now. 

Since they're free, $5 is an outrageous price to pay for a 1gig USB FLASH drive!


----------



## ~Candy~

I agree  But, how many flash drives do I need


----------



## JohnWill

When they're free, I get them until they stop giving them away! 

Good stocking stuffers.


----------



## hewee

I never got my free flash drive from MS or know anyone that signed up to get the free flash drive that got one MS.


----------



## JohnWill

Come to think of it, I never got that one either. You'd think they'd at least send them to their MVP's!  Maybe the mailing is next year?


----------



## ~Candy~

Negative here as well. I even sent an email, got the same supply and demand post that was with the initial offering.......oh well...


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> When they're free, I get them until they stop giving them away!
> 
> Good stocking stuffers.


Unfortunately for me, I have to rely on someone else to mail the rebate in, check my mail to be sure I didn't receive a rejection notice for something stupid, like the UPC code falling out of the sealed envelope  and resubmitting it on time. They get expensive if you don't get the rebate.


----------



## JohnWill

OTOH, I handle my own rebates, so they do get mailed in.  I'd be happy to help you out, of course there's a small service charge.


----------



## ~Candy~

You're so helpful


----------



## John Burns

JohnWill said:


> OTOH, I handle my own rebates, so they do get mailed in.  I'd be happy to help you out, of course there's a small service charge.


You wouldn't want me handling them for you, AcaCandy. Even thought I dot all the "i"s, it takes a looooong time for me to get them back. i just received my $100 Hanns-G Monitor rebate after 20+ weeks. I almost gave up on it - was pending at OnRebate for all but 10 days of that. Sometimes it's almost not worth it. Now, if you pay them a fee there, they are fast - on a $20 rebate, they kept $2.50 and gave me $17.50 in about a week. Oh, well - Merry Christmas!


----------



## ~Candy~

I actually got my Hanns pretty fast :up:

The $20 took longer than the $100 

As a side note, I bought a Nikon camera for a friend (he paid me for it) it had a $100 rebate on it, I got a check for $200 

Cashed that puppy before they could void it 

Still haven't figured that one out, but who cares  

Friend paid the price minus the $100 rebate 

Buy more beer


----------



## hewee

Well MS should be in trouble for that then if they said we would get a free flash drive and we all signed up for it but then no one got anything. 

Hey good to hear you got the added $100.00 on the rebate candy.


----------



## rameam

Polaroid P310 Photo Printer w/Pictbridge Powered by Lexmark (Mfr# PR60206A) Free

This inkjet model prints 4 x 6 photos in as little as 38 seconds without a computer Cyan, magenta and yellow ink colors. Resolution of up to 4800 x 1200 dpi. Prints on photo paper. Borderless printing capability. PictBridge-certified USB port. Buy.com is carrying this Photo Printer for $50.00 During checkout use "Google Checkout" option to save an additional $20 off $50 purchase. More:

http://www.ilikecheapstuff.com/2006/12/polaroid-p310-photo-printer_15.html


----------



## JohnWill

Note that this does not connect to a computer, but ONLY to a camera that has "PictBridge" capability.


----------



## ~Candy~

Canon PC160 Personal Copier

$5 after rebate

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203922556&adid=17070&dcaid=17070#prodInfoSec


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Canon PC160 Personal Copier
> 
> $5 after rebate
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203922556&adid=17070&dcaid=17070#prodInfoSec


No longer available.


----------



## ~Candy~

Sorry


----------



## JohnWill

Me too, I was going to buy one.  They offered it at another store for $144, but I decided against that.


----------



## DCM1519

Looks like this one is "Solved".


----------



## JohnWill

dmullen said:


> Looks like this one is "Solved".


Uhh... this is an on-going thread where current deals are posted, I doubt it'll ever be solved, at least I hope not.


----------



## ~Candy~

Kingston 1GB Secure Digital Card (SD) - SD/1GBKR

Free after rebate and google checkout discount.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202743519&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## SouthParkXP101

AcaCandy said:


> Kingston 1GB Secure Digital Card (SD) - SD/1GBKR
> 
> Free after rebate and google checkout discount.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202743519&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


great deal, i paid 45.00 for my sd card at walmart (1.0 GB) :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Is this a good deal? I haven't been keeping up with the DVDs.

Verbatim 100Pack Spindle 8X DVD-R 4.7GB - 94985 
$11.99 after rebate and google checkout.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10375401&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## ~Candy~

CyberHome CH-SRD600R Surround Sound Headphone System - CH-SRD 600R

Free after rebate, google checkout.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203933345&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> ..Is this a good deal? ...


Not sure .. I use DVD+R ... But I'm switching up to the 16X's


----------



## ~Candy~

Never can figure out the different between -R and +R  You noticed those are the 4.7 gig disks? 

I usually buy them if they are free after rebate, and have been lucky as whatever I ended up with have always worked


----------



## Noyb

Your confusion must be contagious .. but a couple of computers ago .. it would only burn DVD+R.
I can now burn either .. but I've stayed with DVD+R.
had a problem once and HP ask me wish brand I was using ... After my reply, he suggested a better brand.
Not knowing any difference ... I went brand name .. Sony.
So far - so good. Still trying to burn up my older 8X's


----------



## gotrootdude

> Never can figure out the different between -R and +R


Use -R if your burning for stand-alone players, Use +R if your archiving and want it to last as long as possible (but this also depends on the media quality).

Personally, I just use all -R's, as the lifespan difference between the two is pretty negligible if you're using quality media, and DVD-R is more compatible.

I don't mind 8x media. It's generally cheaper, and you're only saving approx 2-3 minutes burn time with 16x media. The most time is consumed in encoding and finalizing, not in the actual burning. I wouldn't buy any 1-4x media though, it's just too slow.


----------



## Noyb

I figured (guessed) they had to improve the quality to up the speed to 16X.
So it should be more reliable at 8X .. If I had problems.
A DVD is no place to cut corners (be a cheapskate) .. IMO.
My last 100 spindle of Sony's 16X was about $20 on sale.


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> CyberHome CH-SRD600R Surround Sound Headphone System - CH-SRD 600R
> 
> Free after rebate, google checkout.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203933345&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


I'm too slow again! 


> *Currently Unavailable*: This item is currently unavailable from the Manufacturer.


----------



## ~Candy~

Jeesh, JW, what do you do all day, ignore my posts?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

AcaCandy said:


> Jeesh, JW, what do you do all day, ignore my posts?


well when you have 81,000 posts most people just want you to shut up


----------



## ~Candy~

I knew I should have voted against your name change


----------



## SouthParkXP101

AcaCandy said:


> I knew I should have voted against your name change


      

boy your gonna blow the arms off that cat if you make that gun shoot any faster


----------



## SouthParkXP101

here is the best deal i have ever seen !










only 5 easy payments of 4.99


----------



## ~Candy~




----------



## SouthParkXP101

AcaCandy said:


>


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Jeesh, JW, what do you do all day, ignore my posts?


Whenever I can!


----------



## SouthParkXP101

JohnWill said:


> Whenever I can!


 :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

*smack*


----------



## JohnWill

I expected that.


----------



## rosh325

Hey Everyone,
My powersupply is starting to sound like a lawnmower so I'm looking for a good replacement that wont break the bank. Given my current setup I probably need a 400w minimum and would love something quiet and under $100. Any good deals? Thanks and I hope everyone is having a great new year!


----------



## Flrman1

I've had good luck with Ultra power supplies. Unlike some of the other so called "no name/budget" power supplies, Ultra is very good and reliable.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=106


----------



## JohnWill

Flrman1 said:


> I've had good luch with Ultra power supplies. Unlike some of the other so called "no name/budget" power supplies, Ultra is very good and reliable.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=106


FWIW, I've picked up three Ultra supplies, and I've gotten two of them free after rebate, and the other one was $10 after rebate. So far, the two that are installed are working just fine.


----------



## gotrootdude

I buy probably 2 Ultra power supplies a month. Here's a freebee 500 watt http://outpost.com/product/4587977
:up:

They aren't anything special as far as power supplies go, but they aren't anything to be ashamed of buying either. Pretty good for the retail cost, excellent for free.


----------



## JohnWill

Gee, another free one, looks like I have to place an order!


----------



## rosh325

Wow thank you everyone for the fast replies. I don't think I can say no to a free PS so thank you gotrootdude. Quick stupid question, my current PS has the fan so that it points out of the case. Maybe I'm looking at this wrong, but is the fan for this PS on the top? If so, what, if any, problems will this create for my current case set up?


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Gee, another free one, looks like I have to place an order!


Someone said FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JohnWill

rosh325 said:


> Wow thank you everyone for the fast replies. I don't think I can say no to a free PS so thank you gotrootdude. Quick stupid question, my current PS has the fan so that it points out of the case. Maybe I'm looking at this wrong, but is the fan for this PS on the top? If so, what, if any, problems will this create for my current case set up?


No problem. The fan on this on is on the bottom and exhausts through the grill on the back of the case. I have one of these already in a system, works fine.  It's actually a bit quieter with the fan inside the box.


----------



## n2gun

JohnWill said:


> Gee, another free one, looks like I have to place an order!


*Me too*


----------



## rameam

1gb flash drive $8.26 including shipping.

http://www.buy.com/prod/ULTRA_1GB_Flydrive_USB_2_0_Flash_Drive/q/loc/58207/203472829.html?adid=17662


----------



## John Burns

Haans-G 19" LCD Monitor $99.95 (after rebates)

http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732843


----------



## JohnWill

John Burns said:


> Haans-G 19" LCD Monitor $99.95 (after rebates)
> 
> http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732843


Great monitors for the money, I have four of them.


----------



## ChuckE

I just saw, in a Costco booklet today, that the X2gen 22" (1680x1050) LCD (VGA&DVI inputs) with speakers (but they are nothing I want to use) monitor was going to be $250 after the coupon.

I am using that monitor right now, and I am very happy with it. I spent $270 (after rebate) for this one, but I may buy a second.


----------



## aarhus2004

JohnWill said:


> Great monitors for the money, I have four of them.


At that rate, John, you will become clairvoyant.  All seeing!

Ben.


----------



## Space Cowboy

COOLER MASTER CAC-EC5-UWC SILVER CENTURION 5 TOWER CASE W/ 380W PSU

$9.99 After Rebate


----------



## JohnWill

Good price if the P/S is decent!


----------



## rameam

# TigerDirect.com is carrying this 2GB USB2.0 Flash Drive w/Internet Security Software for $39.99
# There is a $25 Exclusive Mail-In Rebate w/Flash Drive on it until 01/19/2007 (Original UPC)
# There is a $15 Exclusive Additional Bundle Mail-In Rebate on it until 01/31/2007 (Original UPC)
# Your Final Price: $39.99 - $25 - $15 = Free


----------



## JohnWill

rameam, a link would be useful.


----------



## clsxmas

John Burns said:


> Haans-G 19" LCD Monitor $99.95 (after rebates)
> 
> http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732843


Thanks John for the tip. I ordered that monitor last Friday, and it arrived yesterday. Beautiful quality and quite a deal, providing the rebates are honored.:up:


----------



## JohnWill

I've cashed all but one of the checks. I'm still waiting on that one.


----------



## gotrootdude

I got my last check from the Hanns-G monitors yesterday. 

Last one I bought was from office depot, and originally they marked it INVALID, but I emailed Parago and told them I could email scanned copies of the submission, that I followed the instructions to the letter, and the UPC was stapled to the form. 

They emailed back that the rebate status was changed to valid about five minutes later.


----------



## rameam

JohnWill said:


> rameam, a link would be useful.


Sorry. I thought the link was there. Don't know if I can find it now. Came in a newsletter I get which I have deleted.


----------



## rameam

Here it is. 2gb flash drive free.


----------



## DCM1519

I bought a Hanns from PC Connection and had my rebate back within two or three weeks. One of the best rebate responses I have ever received.


----------



## clsxmas

Thanks to all who responded to my query concerning rebate reliability for Hann 19" LCD Monitor. As of today, it is no longer listed as available in the pc.connection catalog.


----------



## gotrootdude

Thanks for the 2GB flash drive. $7.88 shipped for me. :up:


----------



## John Burns

clsxmas said:


> Thanks John for the tip. I ordered that monitor last Friday, and it arrived yesterday. Beautiful quality and quite a deal, providing the rebates are honored.:up:


You are welcome - I really like mine - I had to go thru OnRebate to get my $100 rebate and it took about 12 weeks, but I got it. The other smaller rebate came thru in about 6 weeks. But, yes, I did get them.


----------



## JohnWill

Ultra Wizard Black Mid Tower Case free after rebate with free shipping. Translated, that's $0.39 for the stamp for a tower case. I have a couple of these, not a bad case.


----------



## Space Cowboy

JohnWill said:


> Ultra Wizard Black Mid Tower Case free after rebate with free shipping. Translated, that's $0.39 for the stamp for a tower case. I have a couple of these, not a bad case.


Thanks John :up:

Got a buddy who wants to let me take a crowbar to his HP and put it in REAL case. Plus .. For that price .... and that case .. I want one to


----------



## JohnWill

Hard to resist, no?


----------



## JohnWill

Ultra V Series 500W Power Supply free after rebate, just pay shipping.


----------



## Space Cowboy

JohnWill said:


> Ultra V Series 500W Power Supply free after rebate, just pay shipping.


Knock it off John .. I don't have any room for all this free stuff 

Seriously .. I am working on a computer for a really cool nonprofit organization and I need to get one of their old computers on a wireless signal. ... So >....either a card or USB transmitter for free would really be great.

I believe the computer they have is a really old Gateway.

Thanks
David


----------



## JohnWill

Well, I just keep my eyes on some of the bargain sites and when I see something good...

I bought this same P/S when shipping was free with the $40 rebate, so I spent $0.39 on mine.


----------



## Space Cowboy

JohnWill said:


> Ultra Wizard Black Mid Tower Case free after rebate with free shipping. Translated, that's $0.39 for the stamp for a tower case. I have a couple of these, not a bad case.


Got the case today and it's very sweet ..

Thanks John :up:


----------



## JohnWill

You're welcome. I still have one of them in my closet, next system I assemble gets it.  The other one is on my Wife's system, the door keeps my grandson from pushing the reset button.


----------



## Deathblow

JohnWill said:


> Ultra V Series 500W Power Supply free after rebate, just pay shipping.


Anyone have any experience with these PSUs? Free ain't a bargain if it fails and takes the system with it.


----------



## JohnWill

I have two of the Ultra P/S units running in systems here, a 400W ande a 500W unit. They have not had any issues.

I realize that this is a small sample, but it's a sample.

FWIW, I have read several treatments of P/S quality that i tend to agree with. One measure of quality is to simply "heft" the P/S and the one that's heavier is probably the better P/S, all other things being equal. The Ultra P/S models that I've purchased all past the "heft" test, as well as working flawlessly in the systems they have been installed in. 

I realize that this is only one opinion, but for the price I've paid for the units, I think I've gotten what I paid for and more.


----------



## rameam

Here's another PS free after rebate. Free shipping.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=360940&ps=ho5

Please make sure you read the rebate terms carefully, they are somewhat different than most.

I also read an update that it may cost $2 instead of being free. Copied from another website.


----------



## ~Candy~

And another 

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204052813&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## ~Candy~

512 SD card, free after rebate, free shipping.........

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204044458&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## DCM1519

You have to create a Google account in order to buy this. 

I am not going to be coerced into signing up for something that I do not want. Looks like Google has reached a new low.


----------



## ~Candy~

You only have to do that if you want to save $10 more..........otherwise, both items have rebates on them. You check out through buy.com....unless I'm missing something  I've done it both ways, and I also took a credit card offer once and got an instant $30 credit. They paid me to buy the item


----------



## DCM1519

I wanted to buy it but was unable to get past the Google checkout. Also tried going directly to Buy.com but couldn't find the offer there.

Will try again but still think that this is a sleazy gimmick that should not be necessary for a reputable company.

Edited

I was able to buypass that on the screen.


----------



## JohnWill

Are you kidding? I signed up for a Google checkout before the holidays, and I saved several hundred dollars on stuff. You got $20 off any purchase of $50 or more from Buy.com, and with rebates, most of the stuff ended up being free!

It may be a sleezy deal, but it put money in my pocket.  FWIW, I haven't used it since, but if a savings comes along...


----------



## DCM1519

I bought one of the 512 meg cards this week and it has been delivered already. Really fast service from Buy.com

Took a look at the "Hot Deals" tab and there is a 1 gig card for $30 with a $30 rebate and free shipping.


----------



## ~Candy~

TD had a 2 gig chip for $1.99 the other day


----------



## DCM1519

The deal that AcaCandy mentioned above is still there on the Tiger Direct Website. A 2 gig card with a Computer Associates program for a net cost of about $1.99. (Not sure about shipping and taxes). The link is;

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2905705&CatId=380


----------



## DCM1519

Buy.com has an aluminum 3.5 inch external drive enclosure available at no net cost on their web site. It is $29 with a $29 coupon and free shipping.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204018384&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## rameam

dmullen said:


> Buy.com has an aluminum 3.5 inch external drive enclosure available at no net cost on their web site. It is $29 with a $29 coupon and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204018384&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


Apparently 'sold' out.:down: I wanted one.


----------



## DCM1519

I just tried to order one and cannot even find the offer now. It was on the site earlier in the day.


----------



## Deathblow

30 mins after you posted it I tried, and couldn't find it.


----------



## DCM1519

I saw this offer on the web and rather than buying right then, decided to buy it later in the day. Then, I posted the information on this site and went back to work.

When I went back to buy the case, it was not even shown on their site later in the day. Looking back, I should have at least bought one myself right away. Hope they repeat the offer.


----------



## JohnWill

When you see deals that you're interested in, I've learned long ago to jump on them right then. They don't last long if they're good deals.


----------



## gotrootdude

Ultra Wizard Black Mid Tower Case Free after $40 rebate
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5124886

Rebate (Expires 3/28/07)
http://image.ak.outpost.com/art/rebates_pdf/5124886_022807.pdf


----------



## gotrootdude

Deal News Cheap DVD media roundup:
http://dealnews.com/deals/DVD-Media...-50-Pack-for-2-after-rebates-more/156831.html


----------



## DCM1519

Buy.com has 3 software offers that have a net cost of zero. The link is

http://www.buy.com/retail/clearance/todays_deals.asp?loc=14982


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Free shirt from APC / MGE*


----------



## DCM1519

I found a free offer that looks good so far.

It is Driver Magician which supposedly sells for about $29.95 but is offered free today for a few more hours. Just download and install, then "activate" it.

The link is

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/driver-magician/

I downloaded the program and ran it. It found 4 updates that I need and it downloaded them.

I have not installed the updates yet but am going to in a few minutess. I have an Intel 975x motherboard and the updates were some that I heard about but could not find.

Edited after posting:

The program did find 3 Intel updates that I needed and 1 from Nvidia. It found them on the net and I installed them all one at a time. They did go to the Intel site and Nvidia site and the downloads and installations ran perfectly. So far, this program looks good.


----------



## Space Cowboy

dmullen said:


> I found a free offer that looks good so far.
> It is Driver Magician which supposedly sells for about $29.95 but is offered free today for a few more hours. Just download and install, then "activate" it.
> The link is
> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/driver-magician/


Great Find dmullen :up:

Thanks


----------



## Armless

I have never visited this side of the forum before and after looking at all these free stuff, I am very tempted to get them. I was just wondering if they really do give you the rebate.


----------



## Byteman

Hi, I and many others here do apply for and get these rebates...that is not to say there are long wait times, or other minor hassles involved. But, I can say out of the dozen or so I have sent in, only 1 didn't get sent. 
They were not all found here in this thread... 
When sending in a rebate form after buying something, you must include exactly what the offer says, sometimes that alone is a job all by itself, but in the long run you can really get some great hardware by shopping wisely and following up with the rebates, get them in by the deadline etc.


----------



## DCM1519

I have sent in a lot of rebate requests and not many were never received. 

If you send one in, read everything two or three times to make sure that nothing they ask for is not included.

Also, keep copies of everything you send to them.

Every now and then, one of them will "deny" your request but not let you know so be sure to check their web site regularly after giving them a little time to pay. 

Several times, I have been told that I have already been paid but I know that the check never arrived. When that happens, I ask them to check the date that I cashed the check and then they usually follow up with a "duplicate" check.

I do not order things that I will not use so even if I have to wait a while and occasionally make a phone call or send an email to get paid, it is not a big deal and is worth the trouble. The best payers for me have been some of these large companies that offer these deals on line.


----------



## Armless

I was thinking about doing this offer: http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5124886 but it says the deal is between 2-28-07 to 3-28-07. If I order it right now with ground shipping would it take at least 7 days to come to me? Also, if I send my rebate form on 3-28-07 but I ordered it on the 20 will they still give me the rebate?


----------



## DCM1519

The rebate form (pdf form is downloadable from the page with the offer) says that the rebate request must be postmarked within 30 days of the purchase date. That would not be a problem if they ship promptly. It most likely would be shipped to you and arrive within a few days.

If you buy this, you should download the rebate form (pdf format) from the site. I always download them right away in case the form is hard to find after the offer expires on the web site. You can usually get the forms but it is not as easy as it would be today.


----------



## Armless

Thanks, I have put down my order and am excited to receive my first free item!!!!


----------



## JohnWill

I have received about 90% of the rebates I send in with no further effort. I've only lost out on a couple, the rest usually require a "nudge" to get them moving, or perhaps a resubmission because they "lost" the first one.


----------



## gotrootdude

I have a 99% track record of recieving my rebates. Make sure you keep a copy of all paperwork submitted, and track your status. www.allmyrebates.com is great for tracking status of 90% of them.

Below is a list of companies I usually avoid due to having to follow up/call/fax/email/threaten with legal action/etc.

Ridata - Routinely denies rebates (almost 100% denial), common excuse "invalid upc, invalid store". Remedy:
You must call - state you have photocopies. They'll send it around three weeks later.
(Ridata makes good media, but the rebates aren't worth the hassle)

Microsoft (yes microsoft does rebates) - Rebates have to be followed up because of problems making photocopies of the license stickers required. Remedy: Call, explain the problem, you'll receive your rebate within a week!

Parago - 1/10 or so rebates will show denied on status, common excuse "missing original upc", this excuse is used even when the UPC was stapled to the paperwork. Remedy, email or call the corporate office (if you email, mention the attorney general) they'll validate the rebate within minutes, and send it within two weeks.

Memorex - You have to watch these guys. Remedy - resubmit by faxing copies to their unpublished fax number works.

Kworld - Routinely denies rebates. Remedy - Email the company works around 7/10 times, otherwise you're out of luck. They won't respond immediately.

Gem - Commonly states they never received the submission. Remedy: Call the corporate office.

www.web-rebates.com - Routinely denies with miriad of ficticious reasons. (don't know who this site belongs to. Anyway, check your photocopies and call the 800 number on the rebate form, keep the person on the phone until they promise to validate it, check back in a few days to make sure they did and repeat as neccessary.)

Other than that, I would say any Coolmax product puts you through the ringer with all the "requirements". You must register the product, write the registration number and rebate ID number you get while registering, send the original UPC and Model cut from the box, write the store ID on the back of the envelope, circle the date and price, and even enclose a self-addressed stamped envelope with your submission.

The companies with the easiest rebates to submit: Staples, Some Officemax rebates, Walgreens (amazing what they'll accept), CVS.

Any time you have a problem with a rebate, first search google for the corporate office, and call/email them first.

Does anyone have some remarks to add?


----------



## buf

Other than submitting what is called for in the paper work, I generally send any rebate in excess of $20 Certified Mail (NO return receipt) and preferably to a street address, if possible. That way the receipt will show a signature of "someone" at the company if you should have to spend extra dollars to get a copy of that signed receipt as your proof. 
Good luck to all and I have yet to NOT receive one. Yep, I've been lucky.


----------



## dr911

hey....gotrootdude



> www.web-rebates.com - Routinely denies with miriad of ficticious reasons. (don't know who this site belongs to. Anyway, check your photocopies and call the 800 number on the rebate form, keep the person on the phone until they promise to validate it, check back in a few days to make sure they did and repeat as neccessary.)


Here's the "info" on *web-rebates.com*

Young America Corporation 
ATTN: WEB-REBATES.COM 
c/o Network Solutions 
P.O. Box 447 
Herndon, VA. 20172-0447 
570-708-8780

Record expires on 25-Jun-2007. 
Record created on 25-Jun-1999.

Domain servers in listed order:

NS1.DNSPARK.NET 64.245.56.175 
NS5.DNSPARK.NET 69.59.153.140 
NS3.DNSPARK.NET 
NS4.DNSPARK.NET

From: http://whois.domaintools.com/web-rebates.com


----------



## Armless

I just got my wizard tower case today and the rebate form asked for the dated receipt/invoice or packing slip from my purchase. I was wondering if this is the one they are asking for. http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/3/5/851986/1Picture21.jpg Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

That's the one I send, and I've gotten my rebates.


----------



## buf

160GB Maxtor HDD $35 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Those on the East Coast have about 3 1/2 hours to get to Office Depot to pick up one of these. Price is after rebate. All others have more time.
__________________


----------



## Deathblow

I thought Maxtor went bust? And where's the link?


----------



## buf

I believe Seagate bought Maxtor and is honoring their warranties.


----------



## Byteman

Hi- I didn't see this one posted so here goes>

Free 3 license of CA plus 2GB USB drive:

FREE* CA Anti-Virus

- FREE* 2GB USB Flash Drive

- Hurry...This offer ends Monday, April 30th.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...A07-3150&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1331DO


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You sure you can trust Tiger with the rebates?


----------



## gotrootdude

Buy.com has Coolmax 3.5" eSATA External Enclosure w/ USB 2.0 Data Backup for $46 - $40MIR http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/07Q2/0402-0407jk_40coolmax.pdf
(Exp 4/7) = $6 with free shipping.

http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/07Q2/0402-0407jk_40coolmax.pdf

$10 off with google checkout (new user only, or use a new email account to make a new google checkout account)

1% cash back using fatwallet or ebates


----------



## ~Candy~

buf said:


> I believe Seagate bought Maxtor and is honoring their warranties.


That is correct. Although Seagate has ALWAYS had a better warranty period than Maxtor 

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=1e8a814fef83e010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, Maxtor has a new line of disks that has a 5 year warranty now.


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, it's about time.....you think I can get the 80 gig Maxtor drive that just died replaced under warranty??????????????


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> Well, it's about time.....you think I can get the 80 gig Maxtor drive that just died replaced under warranty??????????????


You really expect a lot of sympathy after 3 month vacation??


----------



## ~Candy~

wacor said:


> You really expect a lot of sympathy after 3 month vacation??


*SMACK*

It's NOT MY DRIVE....it's hubby's 

That is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY worse


----------



## wacor

AcaCandy said:


> *SMACK*
> 
> It's NOT MY DRIVE....it's hubby's
> 
> That is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY worse


Package deal. So no excuse.


----------



## buf

No, I know nothing about this item. Only saw it and am passing it on.
250GB external HD in case $70 AFTER $20 MIR
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203383140&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## ~Candy~

My opinion.....there's better deals on larger drives


----------



## buf

In a case also!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

A case only adds about $20 to the drive in my opinion  and that depends on whether it actually has an off/on switch, and an LED light


----------



## JohnWill

NetDisk Enclosure XIMETA NAS 3.5" ENCL-1P $20 after rebate.

NetDisk Enclosure is a single drive Ethernet/USB 2.0 combination enclosure that allows you to use the internal hard drive of your choice. Each model includes advanced NDAS technology for a central, simple and secure network storage with no IP configuration or server required!

Neat device, and very fast, I get 9.5mbyte/sec benchmarks using HD Tune on this, much faster than any other NAS devices anywhere close to this price. I now have three of these.


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: Looks like a nice enclosure....does it have an LED light and an off/on switch? Hard to tell from the picture


----------



## Noyb

_ .... "internal hard drive of your choice".... _
SATA by any chance ???


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> :up: Looks like a nice enclosure....does it have an LED light and an off/on switch? Hard to tell from the picture


It has an on/off switch, and the lights are "conveniently" positioned near the rear on the top.  It's big selling feature is the network ability, but it also works well as a simple USB drive.


----------



## JohnWill

Noyb said:


> _ .... "internal hard drive of your choice".... _
> SATA by any chance ???


Nope.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> It has an on/off switch, and the lights are "conveniently" positioned near the rear on the top.  It's big selling feature is the network ability, but it also works well as a simple USB drive.


Thanks buddy :up:


----------



## n2gun

Gaming case free after rebate http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EB-440-00432 This one is a black case but there is also a red one available.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4367295

MEMOREX 16x16 DUAL FORMAT INTERNAL DVD±RW & 4x DOUBLE LAYER DVD+R DRIVE 
$20.00 Rebate

Memorex:
FRYS.com #: 4367295

$24.99 after rebate, free shipping, ends today.


----------



## stantley

Everybody's favorite - Acronis True Image 10

$26.99 with Free Shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200003


----------



## ~Candy~

Ultra X-Finity 600W Power Supply 
$65.00 Rebate

Ultra:
FRYS.com #: 4548667

FREE AFTER REBATE

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4548667


----------



## ~Candy~

1GB DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz 128Mx64 200-Pin SO-Dimm, Corsair ValueSelect VS1GSDS667D2, Lifetime Warranty

$44.99 with free shipping.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4779979


----------



## firestormer

New mp3 player from Creative

Zen Stone - 1GB mp3 player £27.99/$39.99

Very similar to the ipod shuffle but its cheaper and best of all its not an ipod.

UK http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=16424
US http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=16424
General http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=16424&nav=0


----------



## ~Candy~

This is showing in the local store for $69.99 with a $60 rebate. YMMV 

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4992011?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Ultra V Series 600W Power Supply

Ultra:
FRYS.com #: 4992011

This new V series power supply offers more connectivity choices than the typical power supply, with options for 20/24 pin motherboards, SATA and PCI Express connections. This durable, high-performance power supply features a low-noise 120mm cooling fan. It supports AMD and Intel motherboards and includes short circuit protection, in-rush current protection and thermal overload cutoff protection.

Local store shows a different product number, not sure if it's a typo....or? 4548667


----------



## ~Candy~

AcaCandy said:


> Ultra X-Finity 600W Power Supply
> $65.00 Rebate
> 
> Ultra:
> FRYS.com #: 4548667
> 
> FREE AFTER REBATE
> 
> http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4548667


Did anyone get this? IF so, any feedback?

And keep your eyes peeled for me for another power supply.....not for me this time


----------



## JohnWill

I have several new P/S still in boxes in my closet, so I'm not looking for them right now.


----------



## Blackmirror

JohnWill said:


> I have several new P/S still in boxes in my closet, so I'm not looking for them right now.


and a few skeletons lol and spiders ...


----------



## JohnWill

Nope, no skeletons in my closets!  You must have a guilty conscience.


----------



## Blackmirror

JohnWill said:


> Nope, no skeletons in my closets!  You must have a guilty conscience.


Not where skeletons are concerned


----------



## ChuckE

I checked the link at the time of the posting, and I saw that the deal was for the whole month, so I held off a bit for a more opportune time to place the order. That was a bad decision. I went to get that "Free After Rebate" power supply from Fry's a couple days later. I found that the offer, the item part and number no longer exist. Drat!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, those are usually only good from like Friday through Tuesday......or in cases of limited supplies (no pun intended  ) --- sold out sooner.


----------



## JohnWill

_*Important shopping tip*_: When you see deals like this, buy them when you see them, some of them disappear within hours.


----------



## ~Candy~

But, but, but, I DIDN'T NEED IT AT THE TIME 

I seriously have to get rid of some stuff 

Anyone need a New, Epson Stylus Photo R220 InkJet Printer, Sealed in the box  That is soooo seriously getting in my way 

Maybe, I'll get brave and try to figure out how to EBay it


----------



## gotrootdude

Sorry, I bought the R220, and the R380, along with my camera. I turned in a rebate for $50 on each, and a extra $50 for the camera, used Google checkout with three different purchases to obtain $30 off and ended up paying around $15 for all of it. 

I sold the R220 for $100, and kept the R380 and the camera.  So I made around $80 off the deal, plus a free printer and digital camera. Still, I'm printer heavy right now. 

For a while I was worried the rebates wouldn't come, but they did.  

Come to think of it, I've got three extra all-in-ones, and a couple of laser printers I'm not using that I need to sell.


----------



## ~Candy~

I bought this one with a camera as well, as someone messed up and sent me two $100 rebates 

Gotta love it 

It's on Ebay now.....bid is at $40, 3 days left....so, well see


----------



## Couriant

nice candy


----------



## ~Candy~

It sold for $96


----------



## Byteman

Here's a free after rebate deal from TigerDirect- 2 GB flash drive, CA Internet Security Suite 2007 comes with it, too.

$70 up front but you get it back in two separate rebates

*http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...asp?EdpNo=3163925&CatId=985&SRCCODE=WEM1400TT*

This Security Suite has:
Anti-Virus
Anti-Spyware
Personal Firewall
Anti-Spam

For Vista users> [webquote=TigerDirect]Windows ReadyBoost 
Adding system memory (typically referred to as RAM) is often the best way to improve a PC's performance, since more memory means more applications are ready to run without accessing the hard drive. However, upgrading memory can be difficult and costly, and some machines have limited memory expansion capabilities, making it impossible to add RAM.

Windows Vista introduces Windows ReadyBoost, a new concept in adding memory to a system. You can use non-volatile flash memory, such as that on a universal serial bus (USB) flash drive, to improve performance without having to add additional memory "under the hood."[/webquote]


----------



## Byteman

Some pretty good items here:

http://www.dealigg.com/free.php


----------



## ekim68

Cool, thanks Byteman..


----------



## ChuckE

Well, if you want free, here is a website for stores in your state.
The stores and the deals vary every day. Not everything is computer or computer related.
Find the link to your state, then there click on the link called "FREE AFTER REBATE!"
http://www.salescircular.com/

There are also categories of items not free, so look around.


----------



## ~Candy~

Byteman said:


> Here's a free after rebate deal from TigerDirect- 2 GB flash drive, CA Internet Security Suite 2007 comes with it, too.
> 
> $70 up front but you get it back in two separate rebates
> 
> *http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...asp?EdpNo=3163925&CatId=985&SRCCODE=WEM1400TT*
> 
> This Security Suite has:
> Anti-Virus
> Anti-Spyware
> Personal Firewall
> Anti-Spam
> 
> For Vista users> [webquote=TigerDirect]Windows ReadyBoost
> Adding system memory (typically referred to as RAM) is often the best way to improve a PC's performance, since more memory means more applications are ready to run without accessing the hard drive. However, upgrading memory can be difficult and costly, and some machines have limited memory expansion capabilities, making it impossible to add RAM.
> 
> Windows Vista introduces Windows ReadyBoost, a new concept in adding memory to a system. You can use non-volatile flash memory, such as that on a universal serial bus (USB) flash drive, to improve performance without having to add additional memory "under the hood."[/webquote]


Keep in mind that you need to provide proof of purchase from a competing product 

I got tripped up on that one once


----------



## Byteman

AcaCandy said:


> Keep in mind that you need to provide proof of purchase from a competing product
> 
> I got tripped up on that one once


You're right--- I was thinking a free or trial version would qualify, but they do not, only preinstalled versions or paid for versions of a competitive program or suite will qualify for this rebate, so---
anyone taking them up on this offer, please-
follow the information carefully, download the .PDF files with details and check if you qualify. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~

:up:


----------



## buf

I have never seen an optical drive enclosure. Neither have I seen one that is free after rebate:
http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EB-240-00067

You may need a free, after rebate, IDE hard drive enclosure:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=APCU35UOTB&AID=10437803&CJPID=2138476 You will have to hurry for this one--expires today July 23

I just ordered one each of the above and shipping is $8 each. So if the goods are no good, I am out only $16. Didn't see anything to print for either rebate---just trust the vendor will include that in the shipment.
Just found:Rebate info is available for printing on the web page of each.


----------



## hewee

Rebate info:
http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EB-240-00067&Show=ExtInfo
June 14, 2007 - June 30, 2007
http://www.eaglebit.com/downloadables/rebate/06142007EB24000067.pdf
July 19, 2007 - July 31, 2007
http://www.eaglebit.com/downloadables/rebate/07192007EB24000067.pdf
I could not find a rebate on the other one.


----------



## ~Candy~

I need a dual layer dvd burner...........cheap  of course........could be external, or internal.......


----------



## buf

Received both of these items today. Pretty spiffy looking and they came complete just like the descriptions described.

I have never seen an optical drive enclosure. Neither have I seen one that is free after rebate:
http://www.eaglebit.com/ProductDetai...e=EB-240-00067

You may need a free, after rebate, IDE hard drive enclosure:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...&CJPID=2138476 You will have to hurry for this one--expires today July 23

I just ordered one each of the above and shipping is $8 each. So if the goods are no good, I am out only $16. Didn't see anything to print for either rebate---just trust the vendor will include that in the shipment.
Just found:Rebate info is available for printing on the web page of each.


----------



## buf

Just saw this: Kaspersky 6.0 *free* after rebates and a free upgrade to 7.0 and free shipping
http://www.dealigg.com/story-Kaspersky-Internet-Security-6-0-070803234046


----------



## n2gun

Anyone have a good deal on a wired router?


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...s=display_price|0&Ntk=All&product_code=344137

Get a wireless, just in case you want to go that route later


----------



## n2gun

TY Candy Looking for a friend and passed it on.


----------



## ~Candy~

You're welcome Jerry :up:

Anytime


----------



## rokkaholic

DwnLd Toshiba Drivers 
A Quick EasyFind Drivers DwnLd 

Check It Out >>> eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com:up: 

TSG Team  and Site  ROCKS!!!


----------



## gurutech

If anyone has one of the Logitech harmony universal remote's, model # 628, you can get a free replacement directly from Logitech. Apparently the IR emitters go bad after the warranty has expired, so they are still considering them under warranty if they have this problem.

Since the 628 is now discontinued, they are being replaced with the 659 model, which is similar to the 628, except the color is black, and some of the buttons are in different places, and there are a few other buttons for additional features.

Configuring the new device was as simple as connecting it to the PC via USB and running the software (which is already installed on your machine). Just be sure to update the software (current version is 7.0.3). Don't upgrade the firmware on the remote (yet), since it will still show up in the software as the 628. Update the remote with your programming (for which TV you have, the DVD, etc..), and test it out.

I haven't gone back to my PC to see that it's realized it's on a 659 now, but I don't mind for now.

The only thing I have to do is pay $3 or so to ship the old remote back to Logitech via USPS. And the remote I got was "brand new", right out of the retail box!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203868965&adid=17653&dcaid=17653#cRevSec

Niko 2206 - 22" LCD Monitor - 5ms Response Time - NIKO-2206

List Price: $259.99 
Our Price: $229.99 
Price After Rebate(s): $179.99 
Shipping: FREE


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm looking for a good deal on a wireless access point. I have a couple of Linksys, so that might be the best way to go, but if the price is right, I'll try a different brand


----------



## n2gun

AcaCandy said:


> I'm looking for a good deal on a wireless access point. I have a couple of Linksys, so that might be the best way to go, but if the price is right, I'll try a different brand


Check here Candy. All prices include shipping http://3btech.net/routers.html


----------



## ChuckE

With no specifications I am led to believe that any access point will be suitable. If so, then I have gotten some FANTASTIC deals at garage sales, when someone was just unloading his/her old stuff once they've upgraded.

How can you argue about a working DLink wireless device for $5?


----------



## ~Candy~

ChuckE said:


> With no specifications I am led to believe that any access point will be suitable. If so, then I have gotten some FANTASTIC deals at garage sales, when someone was just unloading his/her old stuff once they've upgraded.
> 
> How can you argue about a working DLink wireless device for $5?


:up: Those are my kind of prices. I actually have a DLink and probably Netgear wireless router, but the ahole who puts himself in charge of my network insists that I can't use a router as an access point because it will interfere with his little organized world or setting things up 

Don't tell me to disable DHCP, as I've already tried getting that through his arrogant head


----------



## ~Candy~

n2gun said:


> Check here Candy. All prices include shipping http://3btech.net/routers.html


Thanks Jerry, unfortunately, as I posted above, I need to find just a wireless access point...without it doubling as a router  Story of my life...........

http://www.buy.com/prod/belkin-wire...s-point-ieee-802-11b/q/loc/101/202701129.html

I found that one a little while ago, I'll have to check with my IT person  to be sure that it is satisfactory.


----------



## ChuckE

I have seen where some routers can be set to be access points also, and a 3rd selection (but what that was escapes me for the moment, and no time to check).


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, I saw one earlier that talked of a sliding switch, on/off type of an option.

I think it was a bit spendier than the one I posted. I really just need it for my office, there is an access point in the garage  don't ask, but, unless I want to sit in the hallway with my laptop  most of the time I can't get a steady signal......we have VERY thick walls and there are huge metal beams somewhere between me and the garage.

I figured if I put one in my office, I can cut out the middle man.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Wow, this is a useful thread.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks! We think so


----------



## Deathblow

Although the information in the last few posts have been significantly below average in value...oh wait, this isn't helping


----------



## EAFiedler

Deathblow said:


> Although the information in the last few posts have been significantly below average in value...oh wait, this isn't helping


Today's New *Sizzling * Deal of the Day....

One *Deathblow* account to the highest bidder.

Sarcasm extra....


----------



## buf

Slingbox Pro $170 including free shipping:
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203138983&adid=17653&dcaid=17653
I know Candy loves them but others may also be interested.


----------



## rameam

Anyone need a 20' 5 pin MIDI cable for $11 shipped? Don't know what it is used for but looks like a good deal to me!

http://goingtoday.com/


----------



## buf

4GB Flash Drive $25--includes shipping:
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204134644&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, great price. My niece bought a 2 gig for $20 after rebate just a few weeks ago.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

From slickdeals:


happysmiley said:


> DIT: Thanks for the update. This lappy will be going on sale for $348 FRIDAY at 8 a.m., as per Wal-Mart's site; there is a new flash ad on the main page. It's an IN STORE special.
> 
> Every Friday this month will be a "mini" BF, with "secret" in-store specials being revealed on the Thursday of each week.
> 
> Added screen shot of the deal, or check out the link to the "secret" sale.
> 
> Also another update: NO DVD BURNER. The tag had a mistake.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/?sduid=76845&...=wmall&utm_medium=all&utm_campaign=holidaygif
> 
> I saw the display unit last weekend and I got around to tracking down a CSR today. He told me they had stock already but were holding them.
> 
> Item # reads 568055 and bar code is 99802232990.
> 
> The specs:
> Model AS5315-2153
> Acer Aspire Celeron 530 (one of the new ones based on Core 2 Duo architecture - this isn't a clearance laptop!)
> 80 GB HD
> 6.17 lbs.
> 15.4" WXGA widescreen
> 802.11b/g Wireless
> 1024 MB DDR2 RAM
> DVD/CD combo drive
> Windows Vista Basic
> 3 USB ports
> 960GML Chipset
> Integrated Intel X3100 GMA graphics
> 
> For those who don't want to wait out all night in the cold on Black Friday, this is the best deal I've seen B&M with no rebates since the $299 BB deal. I bought that and the Celly 520 runs better than I thought it would. This Wal-Mart Acer also has more RAM than the BB Gateway did.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/?sduid=76845&...obal.acer.com/products/notebook/as5315.htm#01
> Here is the link to the specs on Acer's site.


Good deal?


----------



## buf

Very good buy for good hardware--Linksys Router BEFSR41 $28.00
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=NET10687

DDR-II RAM---unknown quality: 1 GB $30
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=CPM10481

I have bought from this company before and have had no problems.


----------



## ChuckE

While $28 for a Linksys Router BEFSR41 is an OK deal, here is what I got from Fry's (yikes! Frys!) (and yes, this was brand new - not re-packaged)...

Netgear WGR614 54Mbps Wireless-G Router, with Touchless WiFi Security, for just $27 out the door. No rebates needed.

So, not only does it have a 4-port router in it, it is also wireless. Not a super-duper speed wireless, but 54Mbps is more than adequate for most things I do.


----------



## buf

Two good ones for you, if you need:
22 Inch BenQ LCD Monitor, Acer, Viewsonic; etc. $230.00 and up- FREE shipping
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205599799&adid=17070&dcaid=17070
and some memory from Kingston 2X1GB PC2 5300 sticks $45.00
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204884017&adid=17070&dcaid=17070
No, I don't work with Buy Com; only order from them occasionally and trying to pass on good buy info to you. AND no sales tax to Florida residents and you may not have any either.


----------



## ekim68

Black Friday deals:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=890&tag=nl.e539


----------



## Fyzbo

Great site for all black friday deals:
http://tgiblackfriday.com/


----------



## buf

Guess there are many "Black Friday Sales" sites but here is one I got from Staples email notice:
http://staples.shoplocal.com/staple...d=Staples-071122&promotioncode=Staples-071122

Use this Tiny URL link if you have trouble with the one above(same site)

http://tinyurl.com/ywxqes


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.frys.com/product/5360258

BUFFALO 500GB TURBO USB 2.0 EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE - HD-HS500U2 
$79.99

Shows sold out currently, but ad goes thru Thursday, so they may restock as that was pretty fast to sell out


----------



## Noyb

Acronis True Image Home v11 for $20 with free shipping ... (to go with Candy's External  )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832200004


----------



## ~Candy~

What? Is THAT sold out too?  

As a side note it MAY be available in store......if you have a Fry's Electronics near you


----------



## ~Candy~

Kingston 2GB ( 2 x 1GB ) PC2 5300 667MHz 200-pin SODIMM DDR2 Laptop Memory - KVR667D2K2SO/2GR

$39.95 free shipping

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204884017&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## JohnWill

That's a really good price on that memory!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, I know, I wish I needed some  My new laptop already has 2 gig installed. The old laptop is fine with one gig, both slots are full. Is there different ram for laptops like the DDR2, and DDR ram for desktops? Or if I decided to up the "old" laptop  to 2 gigs, would that work? It's a Toshiba Satellite.


----------



## buf

Any takers on RAM at cheap price??
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204884016&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


----------



## ~Candy~

https://www.revolutioncard.com/Appl...n/ApplicationForm/CreditApplicationApply.aspx

And if you apply for that card, you can save $20 on purchases of $50 or more 3 times before the end of the year.


----------



## ~Candy~

AcaCandy said:


> Kingston 2GB ( 2 x 1GB ) PC2 5300 667MHz 200-pin SODIMM DDR2 Laptop Memory - KVR667D2K2SO/2GR
> 
> $39.95 free shipping
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=204884017&adid=17653&dcaid=17653


This is still good, for all those after Christmas upgrades 

And a nice deal here:

Vison 19" Wide LCD (1440x900, 800:1, 5ms) 
$40.00 Rebate

Vison:
FRYS.com #: 5212607
The Vison 19" Black widescreen LCD display delivers performance with style. Be prepared to see brilliant images and crisp text with high brightness of 300 nits and 800:1 contrast ratio.

FREE Canon iP1800 Photo Inkjet Printer (after mail-in rebate) with the purchase of ANY Desktop, Notebook or NEW LCD !!! 
Click here for details 
Limit 1 per Household. 
(when purchased between 12/26/2007 and 12/27/2007)

In stock, same day shipping

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Detailed Description | Rebate Info| Tell a friend| Warranty Info

larger view 
Price: $ 139.99 
After Rebate: $ 99.99

http://shop2.outpost.com/{BAAH+doTZaXOO+Me2RMAQg**.node1}/product/5212607


----------



## dr911

AcaCandy ,

Not to get off the subject of " New Deal of Day Thread"....but your site
http://www.casalasvegas.us/, do you buy chance sell "Homes" in beautiful "Acapulco, Mexico" ??

If this is the "wrong" thread, you can move it (sorry, didn't know where to put this question !!).

I was just wondering !!


----------



## ~Candy~

I personally don't sell homes, but, I know a lot of folks who do


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, guys and gals. I need a video card, has to have S Video.

I saw this one a couple of days ago, free after rebate  but, when I went to check out at Frys.com it said to call for availability, plus the weblink to the item itself was broken 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130014

Oh, and it has to be AGP.


----------



## ~Candy~

Anyone need a computer case?

COOLER MASTER Ammo 533 RC-533-SWN1 ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Use $19.99 off code EMCABACCF (Newsletter subscribers only, free to join) 
$50 rebate [Exp. 01/08] 
Shipping is $17.72. Tax in CA, TN, NJ, PR

http://www.dealigg.com/story-COOLER-MASTER-Ammo-533-RC-533-SWN1-ATX-Mid-Tower-Computer-Case-2


----------



## Noyb

Now available at Menards for $29.99 (but a different color) .. at least in my town ?
2100 Joules ... http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Bits-Ltd./Item/LCG4/


----------



## Space Cowboy

Noyb said:


> Now available at Menards for $29.99 (but a different color) .. at least in my town ?
> 2100 Joules ... http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Bits-Ltd./Item/LCG4/


Did you get one and how is it different from one from APC?

They have one that looks just like it

HERE

How ya been Noyb


----------



## Noyb

I've Been Great .. And I got one to replace one I made .. (Controlled by a USB port)

With a Smart Strip ... When you shut your computer off .. It can also kill the power to your Desk lamps, Monitors, Amplified speakers, External hard drives, Printer/scanners ... etc ...
Besides saving a little power ... You could call it a Lazy Man's Surge protector.

Played with for week now ... It seems to work great.
Mine's hiding behind another, stronger, surge protector, I got it for the power controlling feature.

Menard's also has a smaller, cheaper model .. I don't remember the specs on it.


----------



## hewee

Sounds like something nice Noyb in the way it works. I got me a 2 foot paint roller handle  I use to turn off the power to the one surge protector that has the other things pluged into it like lamp, router, monitor, speaker, modem.


----------



## Deathblow

Hmm, I've always just mounted my surgers on the side of my desk, so I have the switch at arms reach. Guess I'm silly like that.


----------



## Noyb

hewee said:


> ... I got me a 2 foot paint roller handle ...


Good Idea  Never thought about using it to replace a paint roller, Ill have to think about that.

I thought this was a unique gadget, thats not in any of the computer stores Ive browsed thru.
To find it in a home improvement store at a decent price was sort of a surprise.

If John Will hadnt told me about this some time ago, I wouldnt have known what I was looking at.
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/526138-usb-controlled-surge-protector.html ...
Thought Id pass the info along here.

Just ran to Menards and got the smaller version for my wifes computer.
Darn it  My previous price info was a post Christmas sale price.
The 2100 Joule, 6 switched outputs is now $39.95
The 1200 Joule, 4 Switched outputs is now $29.95

My Wife boots up maybe once/twice a week for short periods of time to do her shopping therapy.
No sense in powering all her peripherals .. 24/7
It costs me enough when she does her therapy online  as it is.

Besides .. She tells me that paint roller handles dont fit her hand.


----------



## hewee

Yea was doing some painting so I had just the wood handle here in this room and I got a bad back so not easy to get down there to turn on and off. Was using foot but that was hard also. Then seen the paint stick and used it and it has stayed right here to use.
Only trouble I have had at times is if I turn on the PC and guess it boots so far and I had not yet turned on the power to the router and or modem because they are on the same surge protector is that I can not get online and have to reboot the PC. 

He hee shopping therapy.  Yea that can sure cost you money. 

What it is just a round wood stick about 7/8 inche thick just like any broom or mop handle. Or does she have you doing all the sweeping and moping?


----------



## ~Candy~

Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz E.P.P. Memory (2 x 1024) 58 Users Rated

More Corsair Products

Item Number: C13-2022

Availability: In Stock

Original Price: $84.99 
Instant Rebate: - $20.00 
Price: $64.99 
Less Rebate: - $40.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final Price: $24.99*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...C13-2022&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1551AM


----------



## ~Candy~

Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB) 16 Users Rated

More Corsair Products

Item Number: C13-2024

Availability: In Stock

Price: $49.99 
Less Rebate: - $24.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final Price: $25.99*

Ends 01/31/2008
See Terms & Conditions.
Restrictions Apply. Notice: Limit one rebate per qualifying purchase and limit one rebate per product per household.

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&sku=C13-2024


----------



## Deathblow

Haha, I was gonna jump on that Deal Aca, so I went to use my Compusa card, and they no longer accept THEIR OWN CARD...hahaha.


----------



## ~Candy~

They are going to close down and/or sell all of their stores.

http://www.fool.com/news/associated-press/2007/12/07/compusa-to-close-stores-after-holidays.aspx

I haven't heard of any going out of business sales yet though


----------



## Deathblow

They closed all the store near me this past year.


----------



## ~Candy~

CompUSA couldn't overcome obsolete practices

CompUSA, an early leader in PCs, didn't change with times

03:42 PM CST on Tuesday, February 5, 2008
By MARIA HALKIAS / The Dallas Morning News

When the 500 or so remaining employees at CompUSA headquarters arrived for work Dec. 10 - the Monday after they were told it was over - a sign by the entrance from the parking garage read, "We did the best we could. R.R."

The message was from Roman Ross, the last in a string of CompUSA chief executives. In his 16 months at the helm, he gained the respect of employees, and his message was heartfelt.

But as stores are liquidating and the company is shutting down - most employees' last day is Friday - several analysts, longtime shoppers and one of the company's founders all say Dallas-based CompUSA could have done a lot better over the years.

A series of mistakes killed the company, they said. CompUSA once ruled the emerging niche of computing but couldn't keep up in a changing world wrought by its own products.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/020508dnbuscompusa.38705a9.html


----------



## ~Candy~

*January 2008: Systemax Inc. pays $30 million to buy the CompUSA brand, e-commerce site and 16 stores. Corporate operations are to be shut down by March 14. *

That's funny 

Texas Consumer Files Class Action Lawsuit Against Systemax Inc., TigerDirect Inc. and OnRebate
10/25/2007
A Texas consumer has filed a class-action lawsuit against Systemax Inc. and two subsidiaries alleging they schemed to dupe customers out of advertised rebates. The suit, filed in U.S. District Court in Brooklyn, accuses Systemax and its TigerDirect and OnRebate subsidiaries of conspiring to delay or deny rebates for which customers had applied. The companies routinely failed to comply with their own deadlines of processing rebates within a promised 8 to 12 weeks, the suit alleges, a practice that it claims allowed Systemax to enjoy undeserved profits in the form of interest and uncashed rebate checks. The suit was filed by Kevin Vukson, a Texas resident who in November bought a 400-MHz computer from Tiger Direct.com with an advertised $40 rebate. According to his lawsuit, Vukson promptly mailed in all the rebate materials and after two months had not heard from OnRebate.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=255356


----------



## Space Cowboy

What was decided as the better monitors ...CRT's or LCD's and which one?

Samsung or Hanns?

Thanks ;; Lookin' for a steal on a replacement around 20 to 22 inches.


----------



## JohnWill

Space Cowboy said:


> What was decided as the better monitors ...CRT's or LCD's and which one?
> 
> Samsung or Hanns?
> 
> Thanks ;; Lookin' for a steal on a replacement around 20 to 22 inches.


Nothing was "decided" about CRT vs. LCD, everyone has their own opinion. The facts are that LCD's are in, and it's difficult to impossible to buy a CRT. 

I have a number of the Hanns G monitors, and I couldn't be more pleased with them. I also have a Samsung 50" plasma TV that works well, so I wouldn't have an issue with either brand.


----------



## ~Candy~

I also have a 19" Hanns monitor.....still like it, WHEN I get to actually use it


----------



## Deathblow

Friend of mine has had a 23" Samsung LCD for years and loves it. From everything I've seen, they're good stuff.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Ordered This today . now looking for a deal on DVD -RW and pc 133 sdram memory

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-6107

Deals good for about another hour. Got them to reduce the price some and throw in the soundbar add on .. free shipping and a 3 year warrenty


----------



## JohnWill

I have a 42" LCD connected to my laptop right now, that's a PICTURE!  Of course, it's not staying there, just testing it before installation...


----------



## ~Candy~

Look at Newegg for a DVD RW, I got one for $35ish a few months ago.

The ram will probably be more expensive than the newer DDR2 ram though.


----------



## rameam

Space Cowboy,

I've never been able to tell the difference in RAM, but in looking for some 133 I found this 256MB stick. Cheapest I could find. If this is not what you need, maybe they will have it.

http://www.memorystock.com/orderitem.asp?it=493ms-118&MnfId=&MdlId=30168


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks for the tips .. I have to try that hooking up the LCD to my laptop John as I haven't had time to test it yet.

The Ram? I fix enough computers for churchs that I think I'll just wait for another throw away. The Gateway that I'm using came from the church when it blew up. It has 512mb so I'd like to max it out till I don't need it anymore them give it back.

DVD-RW .. Not sure where thats going. I rebuilt a old IDE enclosure and got it to be recognised. So backup problem solved for now.

Thanks Again
David


----------



## Space Cowboy

Saitek PZ30AU Black 104 Normal Keys 4 Function Keys USB Wired Standard Eclipse Keyboard

Say's in my email to use Promo Code: EMCADAEBE

To get it for 29.99 with free shipping.

I have this one and it's a great keyboard ..

Now to get my rig back togeather so I can use it


----------



## stantley

Kingston 2GB MicroSD Flash Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...emory-_-Kingston+Technology-_-N82E16820134597

$9.49 - Free Shipping (save 5.58)


----------



## n2gun

*Today Only*

2 phillips webcams and 2 headsets $29.85 including shipping.

https://www.thingfling.com/home/index.rails


----------



## buf

CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail

Original Price: $109.00 
You Save: $15.00 
$94.00
($54.00 after $40.00 Mail-In Rebate) 
Free 3 Business Day Shipping 
(Not available in HI, AK and PR)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...IGNEFL032708-_-DesktopMemory-_-L0B-_-20145043


----------



## John Burns

Not sure if this thread is still a working one or not - but, Office Depot (in store only) today has for $379.98 after rebates:

Compaq Presario Notebook Computer with Intel® Pentium® dual-core Mobile processor T2370

GB DDR2 MEMORY. 80 GB HARD DRIVE. 15.4" Brightview Widescreen.
Office Depot® Computer Design Station
• 1GB DDR2 memory
• 80GB hard drive
• Reads and writes dual layer DVDs & CDs
• Integrated 802.11b/g wireless LAN
Model C700T
Windows Vista

http://officedepot.shoplocal.com/of...umber=1&rapid=544679&prvid=OfficeDepot-080518

Can anyone tell me if this is a good price - or should I pay a little more for something other than Compaq?


----------



## rameam

If I needed one I think I would be checking in on this one. Sounds like a deal to me for a basic computer. Just according to what you want to use it for.


----------



## ~Candy~

I hate Compaq  That being said, if it's an instore special, what's the deal with the shipping?


----------



## buf

Look again John; that is 1gb not 2gb. You can upgrade to 2gb for $65.
I am told that similar deals are offered on Toshiba from time to time.
Candy, the lappy has to be ordered and they charge $50 extra.


----------



## John Burns

Thanks for all the responses. Due to the item mentioned by AcaCandy, regarding shipping, which I felt was somewhat misleading in their ad, I passed this one by. Instead, I ordered a Dell Vostro 1000 configured the way I wanted it - for just slightly more - and it had free shipping.


----------



## ~Candy~

I think you'll be happy with the Dell :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

buf said:


> Candy, the lappy has to be ordered and they charge $50 extra.


Sure, but they use their own trucks........which are coming to the store anyway.


----------



## buf

I am with John in what he says about the ad being misleading.
Sure the trucks come to the store but I suspect the unit is shipped direct to the purchaser. Shipping cost is still an added cost for the lappy but is not mentioned in their ad.


----------



## John Burns

buf said:


> I am with John in what he says about the ad being misleading.
> Sure the trucks come to the store but I suspect the unit is shipped direct to the purchaser. Shipping cost is still an added cost for the lappy but is not mentioned in their ad.


As I understood it, shipment was to the store and I would have to pick it up from there, according to the employee I talked with. Anyway, Office Depot lost a sale to me - and probably lost some others. Unfortunately, they DO make many sales like this to unsuspecting customers. One thing I didn't put in my original post - they did NOT have a store sample of the Laptop when I went to to the local store. That, along with the shipping charges and the necessity of submitting a rebate form helped me make my decision not to buy from them.

AcaCandy indicated I was better off with the Dell -and it had no shipping charge and no rebate processing required. Sometimes I "luck out", but not often.


----------



## buf

You happy--I happy, for you. Good computing.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm looking for DDR ram. Can't use anything bigger than 512 to upgrade a 5 year old Dell machine.

Can be 266mhz up to 400mhz......

I thought I saw some awhile back for $9.99 after rebate....but, darned if I can find anything that cheap now.


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> I'm looking for DDR ram. Can't use anything bigger than 512 to upgrade a 5 year old Dell machine.
> 
> Can be 266mhz up to 400mhz......
> 
> I thought I saw some awhile back for $9.99 after rebate....but, darned if I can find anything that cheap now.


How about $8.99 with free shipping?

http://www.partspc.com/ProductDetails.asp?CatID=58&ProdID=3727

Maybe $9.85 for the faster stuff, also shipped free? http://www.oempcworld.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=512M-PC2-SO5300

www.pricewatch.com is your friend.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks John, I thought I checked grabber, watcher, voyeur  etc. 

By the way, the first link is DDR2, isn't it?  I can't use that.

And the second link is laptop ram??????????


----------



## JohnWill

OK, so it's $14, I posted too quick and thought the search only returned DDR.  Still, I think you can swing the difference. 

http://www.1stchoicememory.com/catalog/products.asp?ID=1952

http://www.pcboost.com/store/viewitem.asp?IDProduct=13830

For a few pennies more, you can have faster memory: http://www.1stchoicememory.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?id=3745


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm wondering if I should just get two 512's? The max is 1 gig, or at least that is what the specs say, and just pull the 256 out? I have a 1 gig chip in mine, maybe I'll pop that in and see what happens


----------



## ~Candy~

Also, has anyone ever ordered from 1stChoice?


----------



## JohnWill

For $15, I don't think I'd anguish over the order too much.


----------



## ~Candy~

You seem to like to spend my money today


----------



## JohnWill

I like to spend your money anytime I can!


----------



## n2gun

AcaCandy said:


> You seem to like to spend my money today


Just today Candy??


----------



## ~Candy~

Probably not. Probably ANY day  He's trying to get me to actually BUY a program to convert DVDs to Zune  Imagine that 

I ended up using 1st Choice, and went the router of the system configurator and ordered what they "GUARANTEED" to work with Dell 2350 system, this way, if it doesn't work, there is no restocking fee. Didn't want to take the chance on getting finicky memory for THIS PARTICULAR computer 

Ended up $49.90 for 2 (512) chips and I took the 4 - 7 day shipping for $4.49 so I can track the order 

Hopefully, since it's coming from CA to NV it shouldn't take that long 

I opened the computer yesterday and blew out the dust bunnies


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-Main-_-WEM1628_-Components&SRCCODE=WEM1628MH

Has anyone seen any of these puppies cheaper than that?

Sabrent USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Cable for 2.5-Inch/ 3.5-Inch / 5.25-Inch Drive with Power Adapter

More Sabrent Products

Item Number: M501-1220

Availability: In Stock

Original Price: $26.99 
Instant Savings: - $7.00

Price: $19.99


----------



## Noyb

I'd rather .. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156017
I hear that Tiger will Spam you to death


----------



## ~Candy~

I get spammed by both of them 

I usually go with the lowest priced shipping charge


----------



## JohnWill

FYI, I have one of these, and it's far from perfect. The first time I tried to use it for a SATA drive, I couldn't read the drive with it. However, it did work with a different SATA drive. The failing drive worked fine connected to a desktop system with SATA, so it wasn't the drive. This was a laptop drive that I was trying to recover some data from...


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, then.....  Perhaps I should scrap that idea.


----------



## JohnWill

I just post that as a counterpoint.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop2.frys.com/product/5437099?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I think I might run out and get that one. It's $14.99 instore.

As to the case problem I was asking you about yesterday, I found another case enclosure with a "real" plug on it (lurking in my scarey computer closet). Testing a 300 gig drive, I forgot what "might" be on it, disk management claims it's not formatted....ran a file recovery program on it, took 14 hours  Now, just scanning through it to see if I really want anything off it before I format it again.

Thanks for the help 

BTW, I tossed out a couple of old AMD chips, a PII chip, some old cpu fans  Cleaned house  Now if the trash folks would hurry up and come before I change my mind


----------



## Noyb

FWIW … 
I've had some problems Cloning to a SATA HDD <> USB or an SATA HDD <> eSATA
Where a direct connect to a spare SATA port in the computer worked.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156017
Here, The external HDD power supply was handy, almost worth the $19.95

And using one of these externally for cloning … eSATA or USB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817424001
Nowadays .. I avoid having too much electronics between me and a SATA for any heavy duty chores.

Never had a Spam problem from Newegg.
Don't remember if I ever opted out or not.

This says it has a Power Supply, but I don't see it ??
http://shop2.frys.com/product/5437099?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, I just wanted to stay away from YET ANOTHER enclosure. I just wanted something quick and dirty to hook up, check the drive, maybe recover some docs....simple stuff. Then throw it back in the system and format and go.

Spam probably wasn't the right choice of wording. I meant more like they have so many emails that come, along with all the other ones, TD, CompUSA, Buy.com, Fry's, etc. my mailbox is ALWAYS full of GOOD DEALS


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> Yeah, I just wanted to stay away from YET ANOTHER enclosure. I just wanted something quick and dirty to hook up ...


Same here .. 
Also figured it was good insurance for Not needing it for my laptop drive that won't fit in any of my enclosures.
A Murphy's Law thingy

Since then, I think I've used the supply more than the adapter for Q&D Hookups.
Just my $0.02 worth


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks  Appreciate the input, as usual.

On a side note, I just received an email from 1st Choice on my ram order, it will ship TODAY  

When I phoned on Tuesday, I SPECIFICALLY asked if the order would "go out today" and was told yes.

NOT A HAPPY CAMPER HERE  I had already done a raving review, I edited that today 

Next time it's NewEgg or ZipZoomFly, or anyone but them.


----------



## ~Candy~

Since I've been looking for one of these, I'll post this here too, website sold out, but, check your local store.

EVGA 7200GS 256MB PCI-E 
$50.00 Rebate

EVGA:
FRYS.com #: 5308288
http://shop1.frys.com/product/5308288?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## CTPhil

Noyb said:


> FWIW
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156017
> Here, The external HDD power supply was handy, almost worth the $19.95


That adapter set is essential equipment, IMO.


----------



## ~Candy~

AcaCandy said:


> Thanks  Appreciate the input, as usual.
> 
> On a side note, I just received an email from 1st Choice on my ram order, it will ship TODAY
> 
> When I phoned on Tuesday, I SPECIFICALLY asked if the order would "go out today" and was told yes.
> 
> NOT A HAPPY CAMPER HERE  I had already done a raving review, I edited that today
> 
> Next time it's NewEgg or ZipZoomFly, or anyone but them.


More follow up. As of yesterday, USPS shipping still had no further updates from May 30.

Currently it shows as arriving in Las Vegas early this a.m. so, I should probably have it this afternoon.

Still NOT a happy camper with these folks. Sent an email before they opened yesterday morning, they state emails are answered in 24 hours. Still waiting.


----------



## ~Candy~

No deals for awhile 

Free 128 meg AGP video card after $40 rebate. I picked it up at the store yesterday, on the website, it was $14.99 after rebate, they just changed it today. Shipping only, probably $6 or $7 max.

VGA Geforce FX5200 
$40.00 Rebate

EVGA:
FRYS.com #: 5154646
Great Video Card at a Value price, this is the card for those looking for great graphics without breaking the bank!

http://shop3.frys.com/product/5154646?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

AcaCandy said:


> http://shop2.frys.com/product/5437099?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> I think I might run out and get that one. It's $14.99 instore.


Just an update, I ran out to Fry's yesterday and picked this up, FINALLY 

Hopefully, when I need to use it, it will work as it is supposed to


----------



## ~Candy~

And just an FYI for anyone who has a Fry's nearby, sometimes, as you know, they have cheaper prices on the website than they do instore. They have now added a new option to the checkout process that allows you to hold the item for store pickup at the online price


----------



## JohnWill

AGP? Candy, you really need to come right on up to the 21th Century!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey now!  It has only 64 megs now  This is a MAJOR upgrade, I'll probaly be able to watch a DVD now  

I don't use this system much, so spending $ to upgrade it isn't going to happen 

I picked up another 1 gig of ram to use only while I'm here. It's going to be my "traveling ram chip"  I'll have 2 gigs in both places, but, only one gig permanently


----------



## JohnWill

Last of the big spenders.


----------



## Davec

JohnWill said:


> Last of the big spenders.


It goes to other things......


----------



## JohnWill

Poolboys?


----------



## Davec

JohnWill said:


> Poolboys?


Thrones & shoes.


----------



## ~Candy~

gotrootdude said:


> BestBuy.com - Norcent 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $19.99 After Rebate.
> 
> Best Buy has the Norcent 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive selling for $59.99 with a $10 BB rebate
> http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37631&e=11203811&s=5245763
> (exp. 6/21/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate
> http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=36871&e=11203811&s=5245763
> (exp. 6/21/03) making your cost $19.99 with free shipping. Search for RW521.


The very first post in this thread  What a difference 5 years makes


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop3.frys.com/product/5308268?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

EVGA 7200GS 128MB PCI-Express Video Card Free After Rebate. TODAY ONLY ONLINE.
$30.00 Rebate

EVGA:
FRYS.com #: 5308268

Store price good until Tuesday.


----------



## hewee

Acronis True Image 11 for less than $10 (£6.88 GBP) - sale ends this week.


----------



## ~Candy~

Your link takes me to my hotmail   If it's free shipping, so what if I don't NEED them?


----------



## Davec

AcaCandy said:


> Your link takes me to my hotmail   If it's free shipping, so what if I don't NEED them?


You mean like more shoes?

Or Thrones?


----------



## buf

Well *#&^#$^#$* it should have taken you here:
http://www.buy.com/shakin/q/sec/1/58207.html
Guess I just copied the wrong URL when I was reading the site


----------



## buf

Newegg has a one day special sale--September 16, 2008 TODAY!!!
http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...c=EMC-IGNEFL091608-_-email-_-E0A-_-LCDMonitor


----------



## ~Candy~

http://frys.com/product/5442679

2 gig Crucial memory for laptop. $12.99 after rebate. ONE CHIP.


----------



## JohnWill

That's a very good price Candy!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, indeed it is. I was almost thinking of getting one for the Sony laptop, to up it to 3, as I have 2 - 1 gig chips now, but, I don't have any real issues with it, but, the price is soooooooooooooooo tempting


----------



## ChuckE

In the Costco store I just bought the Panasonic KX-MB271,
a laser B&W printer/copier/scanner for $57.99.
No coupons, no special deals needed, just walk in and buy it. (I did.)

This may not be the best laser printer out there, of course, but we're talking just $58!!

Just found a video detailing this printer: 
at http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/pana...1_MP/MPPlayer/__MPPlayer.html?r=1223699666135


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> In the Costco store I just bought the Panasonic KX-MB271,
> a laser B&W printer/copier/scanner for $57.99.
> No coupons, no special deals needed, just walk in and buy it. (I did.)
> 
> This may not be the best laser printer out there, of course, but we're talking just $58!!
> 
> Just found a video detailing this printer:
> at http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/pana...1_MP/MPPlayer/__MPPlayer.html?r=1223699666135


I was at costco online and they don't have that printer so it most be a local thing.

The other link is no good.
I get this here...

We apologize for the inconvenience, but the Active Product Tour you requested was not found.

If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## rameam

Walmart has a copy, print, scan for $35(?). I think it was a Lexmark. Didn't pay that much attention to it because I don't need one right now. I thought it was awfully cheap though.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> I was at costco online and they don't have that printer so it most be a local thing.
> 
> The other link is no good.


I did not say it was online, I said "*In the Costco store *... No coupons, no special deals needed, *just walk in *and buy it."
When I got home I also looked at the online site, and I did not see any Panasonic printers, at all. A couple FAX machines, but no printers, per se.

As for the link not working, I am sorry. I KNOW it did work right after I posted it, since I re-checked it from this forum page immediately.
Try this link instead:
http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/pana...1_MP/MPPlayer/__MPPlayer.html?r=1223754139214


----------



## ChuckE

rameam said:


> Walmart has a copy, print, scan for $35(?). I think it was a Lexmark. Didn't pay that much attention to it because I don't need one right now. I thought it was awfully cheap though.


That $35 Lexmark printer is the X2500, an inkjet printer, not a laser printer as what I was tripped up over. Inkjet printers can be really cheap, even almost give-away, since the cheaper ones are real revenue makers for the manufacturers when they sell you the ink. My brother bought an inkjet printer for $10, and once the ink ran out he found out it was going to cost him over $50!!

So, he went and bought another new printer again, for $10 !! 
Some inkjet printers come with "starter cartridges" of ink, where the capacity is much less than the regular cartridges. But I checked his original cartridges and they were the regular capacity ones. Go figure.


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> I did not say it was online, I said "*In the Costco store *... No coupons, no special deals needed, *just walk in *and buy it."
> When I got home I also looked at the online site, and I did not see any Panasonic printers, at all. A couple FAX machines, but no printers, per se.
> 
> As for the link not working, I am sorry. I KNOW it did work right after I posted it, since I re-checked it from this forum page immediately.
> Try this link instead:
> http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/pana...1_MP/MPPlayer/__MPPlayer.html?r=1223754139214


I will have to look at the store or stores because I know they have lots of things in the store that is not at the website. Plus there are more then one costco here and some things that are one store are not at another. I just moved a couple months back and am really close to costco but it is one of the older stores and it's not as big as the others I went to all the time way over on the other side of town. I really need to go over to the other one because they also have so much more and I can not find some things in this store. Plus Super Walmart is next door so I can go both places and stock up.


----------



## ChuckE

I have two stores equally distant to me (~6 miles each), and I have never noticed items at one store not at the other. One of the reasons Costco gets the deals they do, from the vendors and manufacturers, is that they buy of sufficient quantities to stock all of their stores. I have even gone to Costco stores way out of the area, in fact even in the Washington state area, and still have noticed the same items. One time I did see something new at one Seattle store, that I had never seen down in my local SoCal area. But, when I got back home that same new item was then at the local store.


----------



## hewee

The Costco close by here has a less Vitamins, Herbal & Dietary Supplements to pick from then the other I used to go to where I lived before. Plus that store was new a really big but it had one thing it did not have that all the other stores did. I smoke Liggett Select Lights, Kings Box. They did not sell the that brand in the lights kings box but had all the others to pick from. I asked about it and was told that not as many people were buying it at that store so they were not selling it. I think it has to be the same with the Vitamins, Herbal & Dietary Supplements because I know it is not the same at all the stores. But the store by me now is the old one that has been around for years and it is a lot smaller then the others. Same goes with TV's. Your see more brands and models in one store then another.


----------



## ~Candy~

The one in Mexico has different stuff


----------



## ChuckE

There is a Costco in Mexico? Ya wanna bet that their food concession area is different too?  

Vitamins (Vitameatavegamin, as Lucy would say ), cigarettes and things made in the store (cakes and muffins (YUM!) might be different, from store to store. But as for the other fare, things that are made from a major manufacturer, those types of items I would expect to be present from store to store.


----------



## ~Candy~

Actually, the food concession is pretty close to the one I see here. Jalapenos included  No burritos or stuff that you would think. Pizza. Lots of pizza too. And hot dogs (yuk) and yogurt.


----------



## ChuckE

hey Hey HEY!! Don't you disparage the hot dogs at Costco!
Those little gems are all Kosher Brand Dogs. All Beef, No pork.

(Next you will be talking down the Frozen Yogurt, and my dogs will hate you if you dare say anything bad about their favorite food.)


----------



## hewee

Got to love going to Costco at the right time when they have lots of free food to eat.


----------



## ~Candy~

EMachine laptop $299

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Id=abcat0502001&type=product&id=1218013392456


----------



## ~Candy~

Targus mini optical mouse, $4.99 after rebate:

$19.99 Regular Price 
-$5.00 Instant Savings 
$14.99 Checkout Price 
-$10.00 Mail-in Savings 
$4.99 
(after mail-in savings)
Prices effective through 11/29/2008.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/604180/Targus-Ultra-Mini-Optical-Mouse/


----------



## ~Candy~

D-Link® DES-1105 5-Port 10/100 Ethernet Switch

Free after rebate:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/593276/D-Link-DES-1105-5-Port/


----------



## ~Candy~

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 1000GB Hard Drive - 7200RPM, 32MB, Serial ATA-300, OEM

$79.99 after rebate, limit 5 per household, $1.99 shipping on orders over $100.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3333210&csid=ITD&body=REBATES

3 year warranty on drives.


----------



## Kenny94

AcaCandy said:


> EMachine laptop $299
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Id=abcat0502001&type=product&id=1218013392456


Hi AcaCandy

The checkout total is $379.99?



> Office Depot will be selling the HP Pavilion G50-112NR notebook for just $349.99 on Black Friday. This is a $250 discount off of the G50-112NRs retail price, making it one of the most affordable 15.4-inch notebooks available this Black Friday.


http://www.notebooks.com/2008/11/24/black-friday-hp-pavilion-g50-112n/


----------



## ~Candy~

That was the BestBuy ad for "THAT" week  They don't last forever


----------



## Kenny94

AcaCandy said:


> That was the BestBuy ad for "THAT" week  They don't last forever


:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Crucial 2 gigs of ram, $6.99 after rebate, free shipping.

2GB DDR2 PC6400 DUAL BALLISTIX MEMORY / 2.V / CRUCIAL

http://shop3.frys.com/product/5672021


----------



## JohnWill

That one was too good to pass up Candy, thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~

I know  I did an instore pickup as I had to run to the airport to drop someone off anyway  the instore price was $3 more   IMAGINE 

Of course, I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet


----------



## ~Candy~

Edit for clarification: 

The ram price is good TODAY ONLY.

Also, if you order it online for an instore pick up, you get the online price.


----------



## JohnWill

Since an in-store pickup would be a long plane ride, I just ordered it by mail.


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, yeah  They do ship fast. I usually end up shipping even though I'm only about 12 miles round trip


----------



## ~Candy~

21.6 Widescreen LCD Monitor $99

http://shop1.frys.com/product/5780052?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Shows sold out online, but, should be availalbe instore today only.


----------



## ~Candy~

2GB DDR PC3200 DUAL MEMORY / CRUCIAL 
$35.00 Rebate

CRUCIAL:
FRYS.com #: 5586870

$14.99 after rebate *FREE SHIPPING* ONE DAY ONLY SALE

http://shop1.frys.com/product/5586870?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

EVGA 7200GS 256MB PCI-Express Video Card 
$45.00 Rebate

EVGA:
FRYS.com #: 5308288

Free after rebate.

https://shop1.frys.com/product/5308288?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

Laptop ram  $14.99 after rebate

4GB DDR2 PC5300 SO-DIMM KIT / CRUCIAL 
$35.00 Rebate

CRUCIAL:
FRYS.com #: 5503990

4GB kit / (2GBx2) / 200-pin SODIMM / DDR2 PC2-5300 memory module / CRUCIAL

https://shop1.frys.com/product/5503990?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Everything I've posted today is ONE DAY ONLY.


----------



## JohnWill

Good stuff Candy, ordered them all!


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Good stuff Candy, ordered them all!


Good grief, will this be some of that stuff that you'll be sending me next year?    

I ordered the ram, for the mobo that I emailed all the mods on.....I was the lucky benefactor of a cpu and heatsink  I won't mention any names 

I want the laptop ram, but, I already have 2 gigs, and I'm thinking that 4 won't do that much extra  Then again....


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop2.frys.com/product/5723422?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

That is $299 in store


----------



## ~Candy~

Brother HL-2140 Compact, Personal Laser Printer $19.99 after Rebate
$20.00 Rebate

Brother:
FRYS.com #: 5533900
Perfect for home or home office use, the HL-2140 is an affordable, monochrome laser printer. It features fast printing at up to 23 pages per minute, high-quality output, flexible paper handling via an enclosed 250-sheet capacity tray? and a manual by-pass slot for printing envelopes and letterhead. In addition, the printer's space-saving design will help maximize your desk or shelf space.

http://shop2.frys.com/product/5533900?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## hewee

AcaCandy said:


> Brother HL-2140 Compact, Personal Laser Printer $19.99 after Rebate
> $20.00 Rebate
> 
> Brother:
> FRYS.com #: 5533900
> Perfect for home or home office use, the HL-2140 is an affordable, monochrome laser printer. It features fast printing at up to 23 pages per minute, high-quality output, flexible paper handling via an enclosed 250-sheet capacity tray? and a manual by-pass slot for printing envelopes and letterhead. In addition, the printer's space-saving design will help maximize your desk or shelf space.
> 
> http://shop2.frys.com/product/5533900?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Says *Sold Out *


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep, they go fast  gotta go to the store now. Hope there is one near you 

Same price in store


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Search.do?c=1&searchType=user&keyword=harmony+880&searchSection=All

$99.99 great price, I picked one up, just finished playing with it...I love it already


----------



## buf

If you get another crack at that Brother HL-2140 then buy it. I seem to see it advertised at $40-$60 and it is a deal. Got one of them about 2 years ago and wife loves it. I buy the laser refills from a company in CA. and for 2 of them, the cost is about $55, including shipping.
Hewee, if you could have gotten one of those for $20 you may have been arrested for stealing.


----------



## Kenny94

Western Digital - My Passport Elite 320GB External USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drive - Westminster Blue

Reg. Price:$174.99
You Save:$75.00
Sale:$99.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Drive&lp=6&type=product&cp=2&id=1202649958536


----------



## ~Candy~

Kenny94 said:


> Western Digital - My Passport Elite 320GB External USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drive - Westminster Blue
> 
> Reg. Price:$174.99
> You Save:$75.00
> Sale:$99.99
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Drive&lp=6&type=product&cp=2&id=1202649958536


While that sounds like a good deal, get one of these instead, and buy an external case 



AcaCandy said:


> Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 1000GB Hard Drive - 7200RPM, 32MB, Serial ATA-300, OEM
> 
> $79.99 after rebate, limit 5 per household, $1.99 shipping on orders over $100.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3333210&csid=ITD&body=REBATES
> 
> 3 year warranty on drives.


----------



## Kenny94

AcaCandy said:


> While that sounds like a good deal, get one of these instead, and buy an external case


Pretty Creative AcaCandy!


----------



## ~Candy~

Emprex 22" Wide LCD Monitor (1680x1050, 1000:1, 5ms) 
$25.00 Rebate

Emprex:
FRYS.com #: 5490339

$99.99 after rebate

In store has it advertised as well. Online, well, shipping is extra.

http://shop1.frys.com/product/5490339?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ~Candy~

I received my ram today already


----------



## JohnWill

I got my first memory kit, the ones I ordered the other day. The other two memory kits or the video card are still "in the wind", but I'm on the East coast.


----------



## ~Candy~

Mine were shipped from Ohio   I decided to order the laptop 4 gigs as well, and phoned back to try to get them combined, to save THEM freight -- but, the first order they said, was already being shipped  and they couldn't add it, so, two packages, 2 free shippings


----------



## Davec

So the money saved can be used to buy The Saint a "Hot Cats" toy.

(Link on request)(Again)


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, Dave, please link me the link *again*. I swear I'm going to order it just to shut you up


----------



## Davec

Order Online

Note you want the"Deluxe Hot Cat, 4 links ".


----------



## ~Candy~

Thank you. Placing order now............


----------



## BanditFlyer

AcaCandy said:


> *2GB DDR PC3200 DUAL MEMORY* / CRUCIAL
> $35.00 Rebate
> 
> CRUCIAL:
> FRYS.com #: 5586870
> 
> $14.99 after rebate *FREE SHIPPING* ONE DAY ONLY SALE
> 
> http://shop1.frys.com/product/5586870?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


I think it's really cool to read the above post and contrast it against the below post:


gotrootdude said:


> www.CompUSA.com - PNY *256MB* PC2700 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module $14.99 After Rebate.
> 
> CompUSA has the PNY 256MB PC2700 DDR Memory Module (search for 297024) selling for $44.99 with a $30 rebate
> http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
> (exp. 6/14/03) making your cost $14.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.
> 
> Also
> 
> PNY *256MB* PC2100 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module (search for 289575) $44.99 - $30 rebate
> http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
> (exp. 6/14/03) = $14.99.
> PNY 512MB PC2100 DDR DIMM Memory Module (search for 295952) $74.99 - $30 rebate
> http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
> (exp. 6/14/03) = $44.99.
> PNY 512MB PC2700 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module (search for 300210) $74.99 - $30 rebate
> http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
> (exp. 6/14/03) = $44.99.
> PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR SODIMM 144 Pin Memory Module (search for 293223) $49.99 - $20 rebate
> http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003674.pdf
> (exp. 6/14/03) = $29.99.


----------



## John Burns

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this yet - however, if you get a good deal AND it includes or included a rebate, you might want to consider this:

http://dealnews.com/features/CPG-Re...-bankruptcy-What-you-need-to-know/261802.html

I submitted a rebate for $20 on a Motorola Cable Modem, received and deposited the check, only to have it returned NSF. I called Motorola and they were helpful - taking all the info again and stating they were trying to get rebates out by the end of the year. However, I'm not sure how they would have handled it, if I had not called. Some manufacturers may not be so anxious to complete the rebates. Just a word of warning - in this time of financial crisis things seem to change daily.


----------



## ~Candy~

Please tell me that the check itself wasn't FROM Motorola 


Oops, edit, guess I should have clicked on the link.

Now, pray tell, how can they lack the funds? You wouldn't think they would cut a check until the manufacturer offering the rebate had paid them


----------



## John Burns

I thought the same - how could they not have the funds????? It seems there are multiple dealers involved in this - could be quite big. Motorola has their technical support group handling the inquiries - now isn't that a little strange? Anyway - if your rebate goes through that outfit (RebateStatus.com), beware - even if you get a check. The checks are no good - and depending on your bank, you might also incur extra charges for the NSF transaction.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks for the heads up, for sure. I just checked, and none of my outstanding rebates are on the list :up:  *whew*


----------



## JohnWill

I suspect they spend the funds.  I've already gotten an email from Hawking saying the regret that there's a problem but they're going to get it sorted out and pay the rebates. I wonder about the ones I just mailed off... 

I just checked their database, and Hawking was the only outstanding one through them.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hawking  Everything I've gotten from them free after rebate, was well worth what I paid for it  nothing


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, I'm very happy with my 15dB corner antenna, works quite well.

The one Hawking product that I tried that really sucked was a print server several years ago, other equipment has worked as advertised.


----------



## ~Candy~

I tried a print server too, wifi finder, and a router. All were on the flakey side.


----------



## JohnWill

I have a ZyXEL WiFi finder, works great and doubles as an 802.11a/b/g adapter. 

I have used a Hawking router in years gone by, as well as several of their switches, all of them worked just fine.


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, I NOW have a ZyXEL WiFi finder  Got it when it had a decent rebate on it, and I agree that it works well.


----------



## Wino

Antec 900 case with $20. discount $79.95 + $20 MIR for final cost of $59.95, freight paid. Promotion Code EMCYTNS34. Sale ends when stock depleted or at 11:59 PM tonight.

I've been waiting for a sale. I already own one of these jewels and love it.:up:


----------



## Stoner

From what I'm reading, Wino....that's $79.95 after $20 rebate with free shipping

Not a bad deal either.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Squashman

A lot of fans in there. Wonder why the PSU goes on the bottom.


----------



## Wino

Stoner said:


> From what I'm reading, Wino....that's $79.95 after $20 rebate with free shipping
> 
> Not a bad deal either.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


That's true up until you enter the Promotion Code, then its $79.95 less the $20 MIR = $59.95. In any case not a bad deal (at least that's what my invoice says). I bought my first 900 18 months or so ago and thought I got a good deal at $69 w/no freight.


----------



## Wino

Squashman said:


> A lot of fans in there. Wonder why the PSU goes on the bottom.


For one the top fan exhaust and and a PS at top would get in each others way. I have Antec P180B and 900 cases, both with top exhaust fan and PS at bottom. Personally feel it's a good design location for PSU as it surely opens up the area around the MOBO, SLI Vids and enhances air flow cooling IMHO.

I've been waiting for 900 on sale, so first step in my new build.


----------



## Stisfa

Wino said:


> For one the top fan exhaust and and a PS at top would get in each others way. I have Antec P180B and 900 cases, both with top exhaust fan and PS at bottom. Personally feel it's a good design location for PSU as it surely opens up the area around the MOBO, SLI Vids and enhances air flow cooling IMHO.
> 
> I've been waiting for 900 on sale, so first step in my new build.


It also keeps the weight at the bottom, thus reducing the chances of the tower toppling over from a slight bump.

Thanks for posting this Wino, I was half-tempted to go with the Antec 300 Illusion which was going to be $50 with the promo code but it's so much nicer having a side window for only $10 more!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129066

I have another case, which is quite competitive in price-to-performance, the Azza Solano 1000. Comes in blue & red. It's a Full-Tower ATX, so it's definitely a competitor for the Antec 900, which is a Mid-Tower case in the same price range!
Blue
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004
Red
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517006

I think I got my blue one with a Promo code + Free Shipping + MIR, so it was a pretty sweet deal .

Unfortunately, the pursuit of well-priced components requires a little too much of my time on Newegg, not that it's a completely bad thing .


----------



## Wino

Those AZZA are good lookers - lots of air movement. I thought about the 300 from an earlier promo offer, but glad I waited a few days.:up: I like the Antec cases, but have been very disappointed in their PSU's. I've had three different units and none would hold steady voltage.


----------



## Bernardo

We need a good deal thread


----------



## Wino

Bernardo said:


> We need a good deal thread


I thought there was one but could not find the thread.


----------



## Bernardo

Wino said:


> I thought there was one but could not find the thread.


Maybe we need to make a new one?


----------



## Stisfa

Bernardo said:


> Maybe we need to make a new one?


Which Mod/Admin would we have to talk to get one going?


----------



## Bernardo

Neither.

We just need to start one and keep it going  Maybe in TIPS/TRICKS?


----------



## Stisfa

Would we need some structure in place? Some guidelines to prevent spamming? Kind of hard to see any structure being in place, as "one man's trash is another man's treasure"...


----------



## Bernardo

There is always going to be spamming in any thread.

Obviously the people who follow it daily, will report spammers to the spammer police AKA moderators and admin


----------



## Bernardo

Hopefully, we're thinking along the same lines.

A weblink to an item that can be purchased at a great deal. EBAY EXCLUDED of course


----------



## paisanol69

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/137439-new-deal-day.html

theres where the old thread "died" (for lack of posts) that you guys are talking about. Maybe someone should start a new thread over there, or request a moderator re-open the old thread, and move this post to that thread, instead of keeping it in the Tech News Forum. ( since its such a good deal, but not really tech news.)


----------



## Stisfa

Bernardo said:


> Hopefully, we're thinking along the same lines.
> 
> A weblink to an item that can be purchased at a great deal. EBAY EXCLUDED of course


I'm not sure if this would help to reduce the spam but maybe we could combine it with a quarterly "budget build"? As in, an individual amongst us, whoever has funds at the time, posts the items purchased, from which retailer and at what price. In the same post, they could take pictures and provide instructions so that any aspiring builders wouldn't feel so hesitant to build whatever was posted, especially if the price of the build is particularly appetizing for a neophyte.

Just an idea, seeing as how I just bought that Antec 900 and I figured I could start at the end of this 2nd quarter of the year (in a couple of days anyway). If this is a bad idea, I'll drop it (and make my own blog with this concept in mind, muhahahahaha! )


----------



## Wino

I think most members could spot any spam quickly. I'm not one to jump on a link posted by someone with 1 or 2 post total which most spam would be - they get kicked pretty fast round these parts.

I think it should be a separate Heading under 'General Technology' titled 'Steals and Deals' which means it could cover anything or any product and not be just exclusive for computers - As an example, I recently ran across a great buy at Lowe's for a 100 ft. 12/3 extension cord for less than $40 incld. tax - but, then, maybe not. just keep it computer related.

I get ads daily from Newegg, Tiger, Buy.com, Cyberguys and some others, and presume many others do also. Had I not been looking for a deal on the 900 case, probably wouldn't have posted this thread - although I might have considering what a great deal it was.

Aside to Paisanol - there is another thread floating around that had deals similar to the one you posted, only more current.

EDIT PS: Just noticed from another thread about the 900 that I've had mine for 13 months longer than my 18 month statement in post #4 - time flies when you're having fun - I built that unit in Nov. 2007 - named it "Wino's Folly" as I needed another computer at the time like I needed another wife.


----------



## JohnWill

Opened as requested.


----------



## Wino

Thank you kind Sir. Any chance it could be an unlocked postable sticky?? Or does that create a problem??


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, I was thinking of making this a sticky, I'll do that.


----------



## Wino

You Sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.:up:


----------



## JohnWill

I'm generally not a fan of stickies, but I think this one probably would benefit.


----------



## Stisfa

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006

Newegg previously had these Speakers at $83.99 when I last saw them, only a discount of $5 (free shipping at the time though).

$68.99 is a real steal (free shipping still!).

I think I'll buy them sometime today or tomorrow (hopefully none of you cause a huge buy-in, thus resulting in a price hike ).

EDIT (5 Minutes After Purchasing): Nevermind, paranoia-laced OCD took advantage of my sleep-deprived state and convinced me that there will be a price hike due to you deep-pocketed bourgeois!


----------



## paisanol69

Just a suggestion...

When posting a link for a good deal/price , it would be helpful if the poster would provide a description of what link to the good deal/price is actually for. That will give other members here the option of clicking on the link or not, depending on weather the member is in the market for the product.

Not picking on anyone here, because I am glad to see this thread re-opened, but to use the last post as an example, I am not currently in the market for pc speakers, so clicking on the link was a waste of time for me.


----------



## Stisfa

paisanol69 said:


> Just a suggestion...
> 
> When posting a link for a good deal/price , it would be helpful if the poster would provide a description of what link to the good deal/price is actually for. That will give other members here the option of clicking on the link or not, depending on weather the member is in the market for the product.
> 
> Not picking on anyone here, because I am glad to see this thread re-opened, but to use the last post as an example, I am not currently in the market for pc speakers, so clicking on the link was a waste of time for me.


Woops, sorry.

I blame sleep depravity!

I've updated the post so that those individuals not reading your post won't have to discipline me once they've realized they wasted several seconds of their life for following an ambiguous link.


----------



## paisanol69

I was not trying to "discipline" you, as you put it. I was being serious when I said I wasnt picking on your post. You just happened to be the first person to post that way, and my intention was to try and clarify what some of us members were looking for, when we visit this thread.

If you feel offended, I apoligize, I omly thought I was asking for a commen sense idea. As far as wasting "several seconds" of my life..as you put it, I didnt realize that I was asking for too much, when I made my suggestion. Go ahead, and continue to post in your personal manner and style, its all the same to me.


----------



## Stisfa

paisanol69 said:


> I was not trying to "discipline" you, as you put it. I was being serious when I said I wasnt picking on your post. You just happened to be the first person to post that way, and my intention was to try and clarify what some of us members were looking for, when we visit this thread.
> 
> If you feel offended, I apoligize, I omly thought I was asking for a commen sense idea. As far as wasting "several seconds" of my life..as you put it, I didnt realize that I was asking for too much, when I made my suggestion. Go ahead, and continue to post in your personal manner and style, its all the same to me.


Sorry, my post was for jest not for contentions. Just making fun of myself (and to harass you a little ), that's all. Juvenile, yes, but for the sake of further reinforcing a valid point into my impregnably thick head (repetition is the mother of retention!).

EDIT: To stay on topic, I figured I ought to post up another deal that I've been drooling over.

http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-83...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1277876052&sr=8-1

It's a Leatherman Supertool 300 (multi-tool).

It's selling for $53.01, versus the listed price of $84.00. Free shipping to boot.

In fact, it's selling for cheaper than it's predecessor, the Supertool 200.

The Supertool 200 is no longer available on Amazon but it was retailing at $74.95 on Amazon (free shipping for the 200 too). That's the general price region on other e-tailers.

I've been so intent on getting one since it's cheap, comparative to it's predecessor, especially since my Supertool 200 has been subjected to less-than-ideal work environments . If it weren't for that Antec 900 case... 

I should just get the warranty service for the Supertool 200 but I've been hesitant to do so, largely because I want a Supertool 300 before I send the 200 in (although I have a Squirt ES4 that would suffice for all but the most trying circumstances). I'm going to have to start working in a more lucrative field...like being a garbage man (if anything, I'd save money on food by living a "freegan" lifestyle).


----------



## paisanol69

..apoligize, it was very early in the morning here, and my first cup of coffee was still in the process of dripping into the espresso machine. I know better than to post with my eyes still closed in sleep!



> Stisfa;7468353]Sorry, my post was for jest not for contentions. Just making fun of myself (and to harass you a little ), that's all. Juvenile, yes, but for the sake of further reinforcing a valid point into my impregnably thick head (repetition is the mother of retention!).


 Its all good with me, hope it is with you:up:

Thats a great price for that Leatherman Supertool 300 . My sis over in Alaska sent me one for Christmas last, and I love it.


----------



## Wino

Stisfa said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006
> 
> Newegg previously had these Speakers at $83.99 when I last saw them, only a discount of $5 (free shipping at the time though).
> 
> $68.99 is a real steal (free shipping still!).
> 
> I think I'll buy them sometime today or tomorrow (hopefully none of you cause a huge buy-in, thus resulting in a price hike ).
> 
> EDIT (5 Minutes After Purchasing): Nevermind, paranoia-laced OCD took advantage of my sleep-deprived state and convinced me that there will be a price hike due to you deep-pocketed bourgeois!


I've had the X530 previous to to the 540 for several years and really enjoy them. They are a little short on wiring lengths, particularly the rear speakers - another 3 or 4 ft. would have been nice in my case.


----------



## Wino

Wino said:


> Antec 900 case with $20. discount $79.95 + $20 MIR for final cost of $59.95, freight paid. Promotion Code EMCYTNS34. Sale ends when stock depleted or at 11:59 PM tonight.
> 
> I've been waiting for a sale. I already own one of these jewels and love it.:up:


Just received my 900 case. Box pretty beat up by UPS (I presume), but contents AOK.:up: $20 MIR in mail tomorrow and will hope for the best.


----------



## Wino

Ends midnight to day. Another Antec 900 case deal including an Antec EA650 Power supply and a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB SATA HDD $169.99 less $30 MIR = $139.99 all with no freight or taxes (depending on your location re taxes).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo..._-EMC-070610-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo441302-LM1A


----------



## Stisfa

Wino said:


> Ends midnight to day. Another Antec 900 case deal including an Antec EA650 Power supply and a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB SATA HDD $169.99 less $30 MIR = $139.99 all with no freight or taxes (depending on your location re taxes).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo..._-EMC-070610-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo441302-LM1A


Don't get me wrong, I do love Antec's cases but I wouldn't trust their PSUs to properly handle a load from an old P4 box. I'm more of a Fortron/Seasonic/Seventeam/Corsair kind of techie, as far as PSUs are concerned.

One other reason I mention this is because the majority of Newegg combo deals are a direct consequence of poor sales of one or several parts of the combo, most of these poor sales resulting from poor component performance. To illustrate: Newegg will sell a rocking-combo that has the complete system (CPU, MoBo, RAM, PSU, HDD, PSU, Case, GPU) and you'll find that two pieces are actually very poor products, such as the PSU (Rosewill :down and the HDD (a Seagate 7200.11 Model...), whereas the rest of the rig is a true performance rig. In conclusion, one can determine that the vast _majority_, not all, combos have a lemon somewhere in it, which means that the "Return-on-Investment" is nullified by the poor quality/performance product that was combined with that most coveted component.

I want to make this clarification: I don't neglect combo deals, I just carefully select combos as if I were purchasing all items in the combo on an individual basis. To phrase it differently, I'll carefully scrutinize each and every component within a combo, as if the combo never existed. If I find all components to be reliable, DOA-resistant and functionally superior, then I dive right in (to the detriment of my severely traumatized wallet).

A final reason I'm going to suggest against this specific combo is that, as of yesterday (Monday, July 5, 2010), Newegg has started to release 3 Shell Shocker Deals a day!

Shell Shocker 1 @ 12:00 AM (00:00)
Shell Shocker 2 @ 10:00 AM (10:00)
Shell Shocker 3 @ 03:00 PM (15:00)

Besides, there's also ZipZoomFly for super-competitive pricing on _certain_ items that Newegg carries (such as the specific HDD inside the above combo - HITACHI Deskstar HD31000 IDK/7K (0S00163) is $69.99 on Newegg - ZipZoomFly has it for $64.99 with a $10.00 MIR, resulting in a $54.99 1TB HDD!).

Another useful tool for all major web browsers (Firefox, Google Chrome, Safari, IE) is the "InvisibleHand" add-on. This thing is awesome! Provides price comparisons between major e-tailers (such as Amazon vs Newegg vs TigerDirect vs ETC - ZipZoomFly isn't included in their current list, AFAIK). Get it here:
http://www.getinvisiblehand.com/

Back to today's deal: no offense Wino but I'm staying away from that fire-hazard, especially since I have the Antec 900, thanks to your previous Deal of the Day, of course. To be honest, today's combo would be a truly great combo if Newegg got rid of the PSU and offered the HDD with the case at ~$100.


----------



## Wino

Stisfa - can't argue your comments. As I said in my initial post about the earlier 900 deal, I have never been impressed with Antec PSU's, but I would have taken a chance on this one had I not already bought the 900 from the previous deal. We are in agreement regarding combo deals - there is always one or two items that detracts from the obviously 'good' deal. The Shell Shocker deals from Newegg have been going on for some time now, but so far have seen nothing that struck my fancy. On any good deal, I still browse around to be sure it truly is a good deal.:up:

One of my biggest objections to any 'great' deal is the freight (none or added) as the freight can turn a good deal into a boondoggle. I rarely pay freight and I either really need it now or can't find it anywhere else at the quoted price if I do.


----------



## Byteman

Stisfa said:


> Another useful tool for all major web browsers (Firefox, Google Chrome, Safari, IE) is the "InvisibleHand" add-on. This thing is awesome! Provides price comparisons between major e-tailers (such as Amazon vs Newegg vs TigerDirect vs ETC - ZipZoomFly isn't included in their current list, AFAIK). Get it here:
> http://www.getinvisiblehand.com/


Great find! :up:

Bernardo........did you try this yet?!!!!!!!


----------



## Stisfa

Manager's Chair for $70 at Staples.

Ends on Saturday, July 17, 2010.

Black:
http://www.staples.com/Staples-Cull...roduct_555381?cmArea=FEATURED:SC2:CG32:DP2155

Brown:
http://www.staples.com/Staples-Cull...roduct_674751?cmArea=FEATURED:SC2:CG32:DP2155

Decent pricing, as dinky, little Task Chairs are usually in this price range.

I'm going to go to Staples and test drive one before getting one for myself. I'll edit this post with the reactions of my gluteus maximus  (I read a review of how one individual can feel the screw-heads digging in, lol).


----------



## Wino

If I were in the market for a new laptop, I'd take a serious run at this feature loaded one:

http://www.buy.com/prod/toshiba-sat...i3-330m-2-13-ghz-4gb/q/loc/101/213832152.html


----------



## TechGuy

Reopening this thread in case someone wants to revive it... (otherwise we can unsticky it  )


----------



## JohnWill

Mike, this wakes up from time to time and new deals get posted.


----------



## TechGuy

It had automatically been closed (timed out -- more than 45 days) so I was just bringing it alive for non-Mods to be able to reply.


----------



## JohnWill

Oh, thanks, I didn't notice that.


----------



## Wino

I've wanted to post 2 or 3 day sales (24 hr.) here, but it was closed. Is it now going to remain open and not time out??


----------



## JohnWill

If you report it if it happens to auto-close, we'll open it again.


----------



## Stisfa

Here's a sub-$200 netbook on Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220742

It's a refurb, but I've been seriously considering it, especially since I can install a lightweight Linux distro on it.

The reason I'm posting is not just to mention a deal, but to also discuss whether anybody's seen any sub-$200 with comparable specs last year, whether on Black Friday or on any day during last year's holiday shopping season? I've done some research and found some sub-$200 netbooks, but some were also sub-performance in a _few_ regards, some things were superior too, such as an SSD in one (this was from a 2009 source here: http://www.pcworld.com/article/183142/7_hot_black_friday_laptop_and_netbook_deals.html). Or does anybody here predict we'll be able to find sub-$200 netbooks that are even better this season at this price point _and_ be readily accessible for someone that abhors any notion of waiting in line for hours on end, only to be roughed up without any desired product, since the brick-and-mortar establishment only held a quantity of 3? I can tolerate back-orders or staying past 12 online, especially since I can't risk being trampled at the wee-weight of 120 lbs, but I'm bearish on the possibility of any vendor offering a back-order option nor am I optimistic on my abilities to beat you deal-snatchers with my Cable connection maxing at 1.5 Mbps! Hopefully somebody here has some good news or good experience that I can reflect upon?

Also, does anybody know how long Newegg carries refurbs? Actually, I'm afraid that they'll raise the price during the holiday season (I've seen violent price fluxuations for the same product happen on Newegg back in December 2009, and that's not including Shell Shocker/Geurilla Deals/Weekly E-mail Specials!).

The reason I want one so badly is because I'm tired of reading out of 1,000 page text-books in bed. The Kindle at $139 is alright, but I'd like to see it at $100. I'm not sure if we'll see a price reduction for this coming retail season, so I'm thinking about getting a netbook instead, since I get much more functionality for $60 more (plus shipping, unfortunately). I know that there are other e-readers near the $100 mark, but my research on them has revealed some grave atrocities, such as lack of functionality for DRM content! That completely defeats the purpose of getting an e-reader (for me at least). Not only that, I like the e-ink concept and the "less-fatigue-on-your-eyes" (it might be snake-oil marketing, but I find that I lack much stamina in many activities, so I need to conserve somehow!). I don't care about the iPad, no offense to those who adore it, but Apple's price point is always going to be too high for me; as my post reveals in earlier comments, my budget is in the range of $100 - $200 and I'm aiming for Linux, if it's a Netbook that I get, so it's a given that I'm cheap! That and I want to keep enough money to buy a fixer-upper, road bicycle .

Anybody else grappling with themselves on a Kindle vs Netbook [vs iPad]?


----------



## Fyzbo

This isn't tech related, but this site has NFL visors pretty cheap:

http://www.divot.com/


----------



## Couriant

Fyzbo said:


> This isn't tech related, but this site has NFL visors pretty cheap:
> 
> http://www.divot.com/


hmmm who would want to buy half a hat though?  Either you want a hat or you don't.

(bad pun/joke courtesy of George Carlin)


----------



## lievie

Here is a hot one for popular Android tablet I found on androidforum.com.
http://androidforums.com/vendor-threads/216886-cheapest-android-2-2-tablet.html

I checked and found the original source is an online store as following:
http://www.nowsupplier.com/android-...p-support-flash-player-10512m-ram-p-1413.html

So, I share it here for guys! I personally do love Android tablet. I think it's so cool.


----------



## Wino

Not computer related, but heck of a deal if you love popcorn - Newegg has a sale on Stir-Crazy electric popper $29.99 less $15 instant promo code and free shipping. I've used them for years (think I'm on my 3rd in about 20 years it seems) - best corn popper ever bar none, other than a commercial grade Jet Star Counter Top (Have one of these I'm rebuilding). If you like un-popped kernels, the Stir Crazy isn't for you.

Free Shipping

Promo Code: EMCZZNN74

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...12210-Index-_-PopcornPoppers-_-96114089-L016D


----------



## etaf

reopened at OP request


----------



## Fyzbo

I thought this deal was worth sharing.

Get a $20 Amazon Gift Card for $10 today at living social.

If you haven't heard of Living Social it's a Groupon competitor offering local deals at discounted prices. I don't often get excited about the local restaurants/spas, but I shop at Amazon frequently and I hardly ever see coupons or discounts. I was pretty excited about this deal and thought I would share. 

Unfortunately you can only buy one.

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336


----------



## Couriant

Amazon.com has buy 2, get 1 video game free. Some of the newer games are marked down, and there are a lot of game of the years that are from $30.


----------



## Couriant

Fyzbo said:


> I thought this deal was worth sharing.
> 
> Get a $20 Amazon Gift Card for $10 today at living social.
> 
> If you haven't heard of Living Social it's a Groupon competitor offering local deals at discounted prices. I don't often get excited about the local restaurants/spas, but I shop at Amazon frequently and I hardly ever see coupons or discounts. I was pretty excited about this deal and thought I would share.
> 
> Unfortunately you can only buy one.
> 
> https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336


you haven't been looking hard enough, my wife always finds coupons for amazon


----------



## hewee

*$49 PDF Converter Is Free Until Feb 5th*

PDFZilla is a Windows application that converts PDF files into Word documents, HTML files, JPG images, and a variety of other formats too. If you head to their main web page you'll find that the program is currently discounted from $49.95 to $29.95. But at Gizmo's we can do better than that!

Head to www.pdfzilla.com/giveaway.html instead, and the price is a nice round zero. The program is free until February 5th. It runs on Windows 2000 and above, and is a 6 MB download.

*When you go to the web page, your registration code will be displayed*. MAKE A NOTE OF THIS before you download and install the software. Then, once installed, click the Register button and type (or paste ) your code. Your software is now fully licenced.

Open program under Admin rights to put in the registration code
Do not forget to save the registration code in case you need to us it later.
http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/49-pdf-converter-free-until-feb-5th.htm


----------



## Fyzbo

Couriant said:


> you haven't been looking hard enough, my wife always finds coupons for amazon


Post them here!


----------



## hewee

*Free* license & Download: Latest version: 2.0.0.986.!!!

[Giveaway] *jv16 PowerTools 2010* FULL VERSION Unlimited Downloads for 72 hours

*jv16 PowerTools *is the ultimate Windows optimization and tuneup utility suite. The bottom line is that it keeps your computer running smooth and fast and greatly improves its overall stability. The program allows users to remove hidden traces of previously uninstalled software, to clean the Windows registry for optimal performance and stability, and to fix many registry-based problems with a single mouse click. The highly improved multilingual user interface allows the software to be used in all major languages, while automatic backup and safety features make the program very safe to use. jv16 PowerTools is a full Windows optimization utility suite containing 27 different main tools. Each of these tools is carefully crafted with the experience of 10 years of extensive Windows utility and registry cleaning experience to form a solid foundation to a smoother and faster system. jv16 PowerTools 2010 optimizes, repairs and maintains Windows-based PCs making them running fast, safe and free of problems.

http://www.tipradar.com/giveaway-jv16-powe...r-72-hours.html

Reading comments I see this and from looking at the license I think it's true.



> Scrape says:
> February 10, 2011 at 12:58 pm
> 
> * This license
> 
> (1) can be run on 5 PCs
> (2) does not expire
> (3) allows you to personalize (use your own name) in the UI
> 
> * Unlicensed version can be used for 60 days


----------



## paisanol69

hewee said:


> *Free* license & Download: Latest version: 2.0.0.986.!!!
> 
> [Giveaway] *jv16 PowerTools 2010* FULL VERSION Unlimited Downloads for 72 hours
> 
> *jv16 PowerTools *is the ultimate Windows optimization and tuneup utility suite. The bottom line is that it keeps your computer running smooth and fast and greatly improves its overall stability. The program allows users to remove hidden traces of previously uninstalled software, *to clean the Windows registry* for optimal performance and stability, and to* fix many registry-based problems with a single mouse click*. The highly improved multilingual user interface allows the software to be used in all major languages, while automatic backup and safety features make the program very safe to use. jv16 PowerTools is a full Windows optimization utility suite containing 27 different main tools. Each of these tools is carefully crafted with the experience of 10 years of extensive Windows utility and registry cleaning experience to form a solid foundation to a smoother and faster system. jv16 PowerTools 2010 optimizes, repairs and maintains Windows-based PCs making them running fast, safe and free of problems.
> 
> http://www.tipradar.com/giveaway-jv16-powe...r-72-hours.html
> 
> Reading comments I see this and from looking at the license I think it's true.


...is a very, VERY bad idea to have on your computer. As has been stated over and over again here at TSG, registry cleaners are way more trouble than they are worth, and can, and often do much harm. Especially if you are not an expert in the registry functions. The sections I highlighted above, from your post, should be read with extreme caution by others here, and they should think very carefully before attempting to use that software.


----------



## hewee

Thanks paisanol69 for the heads up.


----------



## Deathblow

http://www.adorama.com/KCMC1600W.ht...ate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid62905

Color Laser Printer under $100.


----------



## Deathblow

Enter code: USPZ460217 ($250 off IdeaPad Z560)

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...oupID=243&Code=091446U&sb=:000000F3:00003A5A:


----------



## Wino

Antec Universal Power Adapter for laptops $14.99 - freight paid - ends at 12:59 PT today 2/27/2011

http://www.newegg.com/Special/Shell...c=EMC-SD022011-_-SD022711-_-item-_-singleitem


----------



## hewee

Wino said:


> Antec Universal Power Adapter for laptops $14.99 - freight paid - ends at 12:59 PT today 2/27/2011
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/Shell...c=EMC-SD022011-_-SD022711-_-item-_-singleitem


Already* SOLD OUT*.


----------



## Wino

Newegg - Model P4400, P3 Kill-A-Watt Load Meter & Monitor, $16.99 w/free shipping:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1-_-EMC-031811-Index-_-Gadgets-_-82715001-L0D


----------



## m00nshin3

DirectDeals.com has Norton Internet Security 2011 Download for $24. This is the 3 users version.

http://www.directdeals.com/Download...011-for-3-PCs-Download-21069923-p9378004.html


----------



## m00nshin3

CircuitCity has a 55" Toshiba 1080p LCD at $900 and a Samsung 46" 3D LED at $1300

http://www.circuitcity.com/email/ci...596C&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-CCEM596-_-circuit596


----------



## Deathblow

Lenovo multimedia remote with keyboard/trackball.

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...00002D64:&cid=us|cse|df|pricegrabber|57Y6336&

Use code: USPC11MY16336


----------



## Deathblow

http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sk...als.com-_-Shop OfficeMax!-_-Prd&siteID=k16730

$150 for this color laser with free shipping, and they throw in a $50 gift card.


----------



## TechGuy

Re-opening this thread with the hopes of seeing more deals.


----------



## dvk01

Re-opening this thread with the hopes of seeing more deals


----------



## ekim68

> Microsoft is giving away 12 months of Skype group calling and other features for free


Here


----------



## ekim68

Lumia 520 on sale for only $39.99 with no contract



> Switching smartphone platforms can be a challenging experience. If you are deeply embedded with iOS or Android, spending a couple hundred bucks and signing a two year contract to dip your toes into the Windows Phone experience may not be an easy pill to swallow. But, if you want to try out Windows Phone and don't want to spend all your Christmas cheddar, you can pick up a Lumia 520 for $39.99.


----------



## dvk01

reopened


----------



## ekim68

Up to 65% Off Select Kingston Memory Cards and USB Drives at Amazon

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Amazon deal on 128 GB Pen Drive


----------



## ekim68

Anker Astro 3E 10000mAh Portable Charger Dual USB External Battery Power Pack for most Smartphones, Tablets and other USB-charged devices (Apple adapters - 30 pin and lightning, not included)


----------



## SpywareDr

Microsoft Store > One day only: Just $199 for the ASUS X200MA touchscreen laptop Microsoft is clearly trying to make you think twice about a Google Chromebook.


----------



## ekim68

Father's Day gift, eh? 

Stylish 32GB Wrench USB Flash Drive


----------



## SpywareDr

Newegg.com > *SanDisk* SDSSDP-064G-G25 2.5" *64GB SATA III* Internal Solid State Drive (*SSD*) - *$39.00*
*Today Only - Limit 3 per customer*

Amazon.com > PNY XLR8 SATA 6Gbps 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SSD9SC240GMDA-RB - *$99.95* after rebate, with free shipping


----------



## ekim68

Gold Box Deal of the Day: Save up to 60% on Select SanDisk Memory

Amazon Deal....


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on memory cards....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Numerous deals of the day....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Almost half price for 1 TB portable Hard Drive...

Toshiba Canvio 1.0 TB USB 3.0 Basics Portable Hard Drive


----------



## SpywareDr

Newegg.com


>


(Click image for more info)

Promo Code: *EMCYTZG772*


----------



## Noyb

I thought I could use one of These for $20


----------



## ekim68

VPN Unlimited Premium Plan



> Safeguard Your Online Activity & Access Territory-Restricted Websites - Even Works On Your Mobile Devices


----------



## ekim68

Save Up to 40% on Select Logitech Peripherals


----------



## ekim68

Up to 40% off on DDR3 Ram

Amazon deal....


----------



## ekim68

Up to 60% off Select Logitech Products

Another Amazon Deal....


----------



## ekim68

Samsung 4TB external hard drive -$119.99

(Weekend deal from Newegg.)


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal......

Harman Kardon CL Precision On-Ear Headphones with Extended Bass


----------



## ekim68

Amazon has more deals today only for memory cards and USB flash drives


----------



## ekim68

Amazon reveals Black Friday deals, free paid apps, bargain tech



> On Thursday, the Seattle-based e-commerce giant said Black Friday deals will start earlier than ever before, and bargains can be snatched up from Friday November 21.
> 
> New deals will be offered "as often as every ten minutes for eight straight days," according to the firm, including three "coveted" deals of the day starting on Thanksgiving at midnight, and three more on Black Friday.


----------



## ekim68

Amazon Cyber Monday Deals


----------



## ekim68

Amazon's Green Monday Deals


----------



## ekim68

Another One-Day Amazon deal on Memory


----------



## ekim68

Amazon one-day sale on Logitech products...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Amazon one-day deal on memory cards....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Amazon one-day sale on Hardware....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal on Logitech Products....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Amazon Deal of the Day on 128 GB Flash Drive...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day....

Up to 60% Off Select Microsoft PC and Tablet Accessories


----------



## CoolBurn

HP Desktop w/ i7-4790K CPU, GTX980 GPU, 8GB DDR3, 802.11AC, 2TB HDD $1110 (Free Shipping, Taxes may apply based on Geo Location)
Use Coupon: 30SPRING

http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stor...252&siteid=lw9MynSeamY-Yh_ue6VkdnCuMzv1Rl2rTA
Click on Customize and buy


----------



## CoolBurn

Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64 BIt - OEM System Builder 
$73 with Promo Code: EMCARPA77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832416806

Disclaimer:


> Use of this OEM System Builder Channel software is subject to the terms of the Microsoft OEM System Builder License. This software is intended for pre-installation on a new personal computer for resale. This OEM System Builder Channel software requires the assembler to provide end user support for the Windows software and cannot be transferred to another computer once it is installed. To acquire Windows software with support provided by Microsoft please see our full package "Retail" product offerings


----------



## CoolBurn

6 months free of Bitdefender Internet Security 2015. 
http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/60-second/


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal on Logitech accessories

(Up to 60% off.)


----------



## ekim68

Kingston Deals on Amazon Today

(Up to 70% off.)


----------



## bnr0723

I recommend signing up for Fry's Electronics emails. Every day they send out a unique promo code to every subscriber. Since I can't post my promo code here, I can't give you access to the deals, but here's a deal from today. Just make sure you read their instructions for using the promo code to order online so you don't accidentally get screwed.










Promo Code Signup: http://images.frys.com/art/email/images/signuppages/fryspromocom.html?site=topbannertop032615


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal of the day on Memory..

Here


----------



## CoolBurn

ARRIS SurfBoard SB6141 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem + TP-LINK Archer C8 AC1750 Dual Band Wireless AC Gigabit Router
169.99USD @ Newegg


----------



## CoolBurn

Bundle: ASUS RT-AC68U (Wireless router AC1900) + Arris Surfboard SB6183 (DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem)
239.99 @ Newegg


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on Memory...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on Memory...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day and up to 60% off Memory items...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on Flash Drives....

Here


----------



## ekim68

One Day Only....


AMAZING DEAL: 70% Off Lenovo ThinkPad 11E Ultraportable Quadcore Business Notebook with SSD and Win10 - $199.99 + FREE Shipping
Read more at https://www.geeksaresexy.net/2016/02/04/amazing-deal-lenovo-thinkpad-11e-ultraportable-quadcore-business-notebook/#WuQ2dmAA7jLGTW3R.99


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal of the day on a Lenovo Thinkpad with Win10....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on Memory....

Here


----------



## ekim68

Free is a good price....:up:


Free eBook: Get "Linux All-in-One For Dummies" (a $25.99 value) For FREE!


----------



## ekim68

SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SATA III 2.5-Inch 7mm Height Solid State Drive (SSD)

At Amazon...


----------



## ekim68

Anker 21W 2-Port USB Solar Charger PowerPort Solar for iPhone 6/6 Plus, iPad Air 2/mini 3, Galaxy S6/S6 Edge and More

Another Amazon deal of the day...


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal of the day..


Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga 11E (3rd Gen) 11.6" Touchscreen Convertible Ultrabook


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day on Memory..

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal on headsets and earbuds...

Here


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day...


Up to 40% off select Networking, Storage and Drives accessories


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon Deal of the Day....


Save up to 35% on select SanDisk memory products


----------



## ekim68

For those of us who are cutting the cable cord...

Amazon Deal of the Day for TV Antenna


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal of the day with SanDisk Memory

:up:


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

I hope you can post good deals on software here too:
Revo Uninstaller Pro for $8.25, good for UK buyers too.
http://www.bitsdujour.com/software/...staller-pro+Link&utm_campaign=2019-05-01+PC+A
1 Year, 1 computer cost, other options available.
This software does continue to work after the year but you'll not be able to update to the latest version.


----------



## ekim68

Another Amazon deal of the day...


Kingston Digital 64GB Data Traveler 3.0 USB Flash Drive - Violet (DTIG4/64GB )


----------



## Noyb

The price is OK … But watch out for shipping .... (and I'm a Prime Member)
And the actual transfer speeds are not specified.

If they don't want to brag about it in their specs … I usually move on
(specs usually on Newegg listings ???)

I like these ...
https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultr...b+ultra+flair&qid=1559241973&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Not the fastest ... but IMHO ... worth the price.

I like mine with wrist straps ....
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BMYMHS1/ref=twister_B07BMVGJW8?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## ekim68

From ZDNet....


Black Friday 2019: Best storage, SSD, and flash drive deals


----------



## Lockeyp

At the time of writing Windows 10 Pro is on sale for 39.99 for the next 17 days link below
https://software.pcworld.com/p36877-windows_10_professional


----------



## Cookiegal

Ean, I'm curious as to why you're posting a link that has to go through YouTube and get redirected to PC World when you could post the direct link:

https://software.pcworld.com/p36877-windows_10_professional

Also, note that many people can still get Windows 10 for free so this would be an option for those who can't for some reason. However, the offer started 17 days ago on May 28th so there are only 10 hours and change remaining as of this morning.


----------



## Lockeyp

The reason for doing so is, I just copied the link straight over from where I got it from. I_ don't know the direct link _.


----------



## Cookiegal

It's always best to go directly to the source so I've replaced the link in your post even though I provided it in mine.

However, note the clock is ticking on this one.


----------



## Lockeyp




----------



## Cookiegal

I also moved the posts in this thread to the "New Deal of the Day, Post your good deals here!" thread which dedicated to such things and is sticked at the top of the Tech-Related News forum.


----------



## 2twenty2

The A-Z Cybersecurity Developer Bundle $39.99 $999 95% off

https://deals.bleepingcomputer.com/...3182&utm_content=a0x1P000004ZDKPQA4&scsonar=1


----------



## Couriant

I did ITU a while back. It's not bad if you learn from video based instruction.


----------



## texasbullet

Roboform is 60% off for 1 year. That is $9.55 per year. You can buy up to 5 years in advance. This offer ends today 1-31-2021.
This program stores all of you passwords in one place.
Details here.


----------



## Couriant

IdeaPad 3 15.6" Touchscreen model - $400 - savings of $150 (normally with $550) 
Needs membership to Costco.


----------



## 2twenty2

The CompTIA Secure Infrastructure Specialist Bundle
Achieve Cybersecurity Mastery as a CSIS Pro with 93 Hours of Prep for CompTIA's A+, Network+ & Server+ Exams

$29.99 $39.99 $1,180


----------



## 2twenty2

*Infosec4TC gives you lifetime access to over 90 security courses*
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/of...-lifetime-access-to-over-90-security-courses/


----------

